# Bamberg - Barock, Bier und Biken!



## Ben1000 (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

So langsam erkunde ich die Gegend um Bamberg. Am Donnerstag war ich dann mal bei der Giechburg biken. Egentlich ist das ja ne schöne Gegend, aber ich hab mir da irgendwie mehr Trails vorgestellt. 

Schon beim hochfahren habe ich keinen schönen Weg gefunden und bin lange auf der Starße gefahren. Dann habe ich endlich einen Weg gefunden, der zur Burg hoch geht. Kurz unterhalb der Burg bin ich dann an einen Hof gekommen (ich glaube der Schrautershof), wo mich ein militanter Bauer mit seinem vierbeinigen Lieblingen abgefangen hat und mir erklärte, dass das alles Privatgrund sei und ich gefälligst wieder runterfahren soll  . Überhaupt sei ja von Glück zu reden, dass er am Hof war, denn sonst hätten mich seine Hunde eh zerfleischt!!! Er hat mich dann freundlicherweise über seine frisch gemähte Wiese fahren lassen, so dass ich auf dem Wanderweg zur Burg hochfahren konnte.

Denn einzigen Trail den ich dann gefunden habe, war ein Wanderpfad, bzw. Teil des Lehrpfades und den hätte ich laut dem Schild am anfang nicht mal fahren dürfen (wär aber sonst nicht mehr weiter gekommen...). War also irgendwie ein bischen enttäuschend.

Kennt sich von euch dahinten jemand aus? Gibt es dort schöne Strecken? Kann die mir evt. mal jemand zeigen? Welche Karten benutzt ihr? Ich habe eine rote Freizeitkarte in vier Teilen. Die ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber die kleinen Wege sind nur ganz leicht in grau eingezeichnet, die kann man fast nicht sehen.

Werd heute mal zur Friesener Warte fahren. Ich hoffe, da hab ich mehr Glück. Na falls jemand Lust hat, einfach posten...


----------



## ttbitg (12. Juni 2006)

hi ben,
bei der giechburg gibt es schon einige trails.
die findet man teilweise wirklich nicht einfach.
der beste ist sogar wirklich regelrecht versteckt.
wenn du die teer straße hoch bist, dann bist du eigetnlich auch von der
falschen seite gekommen.
wir können auf jedenfall mal zusammenfahren.
zur zeit bin ich allerdings ein wenig unmotiviert.
meine freundin hat vor ein paar tagen mit mir schluss gemacht.
das zieht mich ganz schön runter.
und das bei dem super wetter.
erst wochenlang regen und jetzt das.
super.
vielleicht kann ich mich die nächsten tage mal aufraffen.
zum abreagieren vielleicht nciht shclecht.
wie sieht es denn mit kommenden freitag aus?
da hab ich den ganzen tag zeit.

ciao
 martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (12. Juni 2006)

Am Freitag ab ca. 16:00 Uhr hätte ich Zeit. Davor häng ich irgendwo an der Uni rum. Wenn das Wetter passt, ist das von der Temperatur wahrscheinlich eh die beste Zeit. Wenn du Lust hast können wir das ja mal festhalten. Bin ja mal gespannt auf die versteckten Trails.

Das mit deiner Freundin tut mir Leid. Das ist immer ätzend, dass dauert bis man wieder klar denken kann. Aber mal ehrlich, da ist wohl ablenkung die beste Medizin. Wie gesagt, ich fahre nachher ne lockere Runde. Wenn du Lust hast, oder besser gesagt, wenn du die "seelische Kraft" hast  dann schwing dich auf dein Bike und lass ein bischen Energie ab!!!

Kopf hoch  !


----------



## ttbitg (12. Juni 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Freitag ab ca. 16:00 Uhr hätte ich Zeit. Davor häng ich irgendwo an der Uni rum. Wenn das Wetter passt, ist das von der Temperatur wahrscheinlich eh die beste Zeit. Wenn du Lust hast können wir das ja mal festhalten. Bin ja mal gespannt auf die versteckten Trails.



ok. halten wir mal freitag 16:00 fest.
als startpunkt schlage ich mal den park&ride parkplatz am berliner ring vor.
also gleicher startpunkt wie beim letztenmal.
ich hoffe du kennst den.



			
				Ben1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit deiner Freundin tut mir Leid. Das ist immer ätzend, dass dauert bis man wieder klar denken kann. Aber mal ehrlich, da ist wohl ablenkung die beste Medizin. Wie gesagt, ich fahre nachher ne lockere Runde. Wenn du Lust hast, oder besser gesagt, wenn du die "seelische Kraft" hast  dann schwing dich auf dein Bike und lass ein bischen Energie ab!!!
> Kopf hoch  !



danke für die netten worte.
ablenkung ist wirklich das einzige was da hilft.
sonst schleichen sich echt unangenehme gedanken in meinen kopf.
und die kann ich da wirklich nciht brauchen.
heute klappt es nicht.
ich bin heute und die nächsten tage schon voll verplant.
hab mir einige termine reingedrückt.
ablenkung halt.

bis freitag.


----------



## Ben1000 (12. Juni 2006)

Alles klar. P&R Parkplatz. Der ist beim Main Franken Hotel, gell. Dort um 16:00 Uhr ist geritzt. Ich schau vorher nochmal ins Forum, falls was ist...


----------



## ttbitg (12. Juni 2006)

ok
wetter müsste lt. voraussage passen.


----------



## gzero (13. Juni 2006)

Also ich fahre auch schonjahrelang ab und zu mal auf die Giechburg: Kenne auch nur die Straße hoch....bin neulivh mal dann über den Gügel Richtung Tiefenellern gefahren, da sind dann Waldwege....

Der Weg zum Gügel ist ja eigentlich auch mit den Fahrrad verboten, muß dankbar sein, daß mich da auch nicht irgendwelche Hunde aufgefressen haben


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Juni 2006)

So, war gestern mal auf der Friesener Warte. War ne wirklich schöne Tour. Ich bin über den Hauptsmoorwald, Amlingstadt, Wernersdorf und dann bei Leesten in den Eichwald in Richtung Friesener Warte. Im Wald hab ich mich dann total verfahren, bin dann einfach immer Bergauf und irgendwann beim Katzenberg rausgekommen. Von da nach Kälberberg und zur Friesener Warte. Total cool fand ich, dass da gerade Jemand auf dem Flugplatz Hubschrauberflugstunden genommen hat. War auch mal ganz interessant so aus der Nähe zu sehen.

Wenn man am Fluggelände vorbei fährt, auf dem Feldweg bleibt, schließt sich ein längerer Singletrail gerade an. Der geht dann durch den Wald bis nach Ketschendorf. Aber Vorsich, unten kurz vor der Teerstrasse ist ne fiese Querrinne - da hats mich gestern sauber geschmissen  . Aber der Trail hat ausgeschaut, als wäre er bekannter.

Von Ketschendorf bin ich dann einen langen Radweg, fast geradeaus runter zum Kanal gefahren und an diesem zurück nach Bamberg.

Ich habe leider keinen Höhenmesser, aber wenn ich mir das auf der Karte anschaue, dann sind das ja gerade mal 250, vielleicht 300 Höhenmeter, plus ein paar auf und ab. Ich war nach der Tour ganz schön im Eimer. Bevor ich ins Gebirge will ist glaube ich doch ncoh ein bischen Übunb nötig  .

Also, meine schönsten Abfahrten mal zusammengefasst:

1. Platz: Friesener Warte > Ketschendorf

2. Platz: Michelsberger Wald (schlecht zu Beschreiben: vor der Altenburg, Richtung Norden, diesen schmalen Weg entlang, an diesem Wurzelmänlein oder was auch immer vorbei, dann Rechts bis zu einem Pavillon, dort den Berg durch den Wald hoch (schieben, das fahr ich nicht mehr!), oben dann rechts und an der nächsten T- Kreuzung links und gleich wieder rechts - Eine relativ breite Fahrille mit ein paar Sprüngen (um die ich immer brav herumfahre  ))

3. Platz: Oben bei der Altenburg in Richtung Wildensorg, kurzer, technisch nicht sehr Anspruchsvolle Abfahrt, aber Spaß machts.


----------



## gzero (13. Juni 2006)

@Benn1000: Ich habe einen Hähenmesser dran und wenn ich auf die Friesener Warte mich "hochquäle" von Bamberg aus, dann komme ich so immer zwischen 400-500 hm....fahre dann mesitens über Pödeldorf,Ttiefenelern oder über Amlingstadt


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Juni 2006)

Mh, im Angesicht dieser ganzen Transalp Tourbeschreibungen in diversen Zeitschriften sind selbst 500 hm ja noch nicht die Welt!  Da sind bei den einfacheren schon oft 1200 hm dabei!

Ich habe mir übrigens mal Überlegt Bamberg zu umrunden. Ich denke fast das wäre eine 2 Tagestour. Das würde dann in etwa so ausschauen:
> Giechburg
> Gügel
> Stammberg
> Lohndorf
> Tiefenellern
> Stockenberg
> Geisberg
> Zeegendorf
> Mistendorf
> Eichwald
> Katzenberg
> Kälberberg
> Friesener Warte
> Ketschendorf
> Richtung Hirschaid, zum Kanal
> mit Personenfähre bei Pettstadt über die Regnitz
> über Neuhaus durch den Bruderwald zurück nach Bamberg

Orginal wäre natürlich eine Übernachtung in der Juhe oder auf dem Campingplatz, doch irgendwie ist das ja Geldverschwendung. Evt. wäre Grillen im Hain noch ne Idee (Material müssten dann eben jemand anschleppen, der nicht mitfährt). Dannach ins Bett und am nächsten Tag die SW und NW Seite von Bamberg abfahren. Da kenne ich mich allerdings noch nicht so gut aus. Ich denke das wäre ein Tagespensum von ca. 70 km. Vielleicht auch etwas mehr.

Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand von euch für diese Idee begeistern, allein ist mir das sowieso zu langweilig. Ich würde auch gerne mal in der Fränkischen eine zwei Tagestour unternehmen. Aber da kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus und habe auch keine Karten...

Man muss ja nicht immer gleich in die Alpen fahren oder?


----------



## gzero (13. Juni 2006)

Also ich bin schon froh, wenn ich mal auf 500 hm komme...

Einer meiner Lieblingstouren ist auf die Altenburg, dann auf den Berg gegenüber mit den Sendemast (weiß nicht wie der heißt) und dann durch den Wald nach Stegaurach und über Höfen wieder zurück.
Sind so ca. 35km und 400-450  hm..

Das ist für mich schon viel  
So zweimal im Jahr, versuche ich auf 1000hm zu kommen (z.B Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf im Fichtelgebirge),
In der fränkischen bin ich auch nicht öfters, mir ist einfachd das Bike einladen und hinfahren zu nervig..obwohl es dort schon viel Schöner ist...

Habe heuer evt. mal Lust nach Mittenwald zu fahren und auf das Karwendelhaus und Falkenhütte.Der ganze "Karwendelklassiker" ist glaube ich etwas zu viel für mich.

Bin auch etwas durch Krankheit (Morbús Bechterw) geschwächt, aber druch neue Infusions-Medikamente geht es mir besser..vorher waren 1000hm Touren für mich ein Unding...

Ich bin eher der normale Freizeitbiker..bin zwar schon ein paar Mal hier im Forum mitgefahren, aber mithalten konnte ich nie..

Habe das Gefühl, die meisten Menschen fahren in der Stadt oder mal auf einen Keller oder sind
 "Spitzensportler" deren Sattel höher ist als der Lenker und ab 2000hm erst mal warm werden...

Auch eine Transalp ist für mich einabsolutes Unding..bewundere all Jene, die das Können. Das würde mich auch mal reizen,
aber nach 2-Tagen im Sattel reicht es mir...

Die Krönung meiner "Laufbahn" war, das ich mal den Großglockner rauf bin..aber die Zeit sage ich lieber nicht, aber ich habe es mit Quälen und Würgen gerade noch geschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (13. Juni 2006)

Was ist den das? "Morbús Bechterw". Ich habe gerade mal ein bischen gegoogelt. Das ist wohl irgendwas in die Richtung reumathische Krankheit, oder liege ich da total falsch? Inwiefern wirkt sich das auf den Sport aus?

Aber mach dir nichts draus. Ich schätze mal das du sportlicher bist als ich. Ich fange gerade erst wieder mit dem Trainieren an. Und, wie schon erwähnt, 500 hm sind auch häftigst für mich. Aber anscheinend hast du ja schon mal einen Wettkampf mitgemacht, oder? Zumindest schliesse ich das aus dem Foto.


----------



## gzero (13. Juni 2006)

Ja, Morbus Bechterws ist eine Art Rheuma..Das heißt, meine Wirbelseule versteift sich.....

Es sind z.B.  die Leute, dei Krumm rum laufen...Habe aber große Chouncen, daß ich einigermaßen Gerade bleibe, denn die Möglichkeiten waren noch vor einigen Jahren sehr beschrenkt...auch ist die Krankheit bis heute nicht ganz erforscht.

Man weiß zwar wie sie funktioniert: eine Art Imunschwäche: Antikörper befallen ein Teil der Knochen im hintern unten Hintern-Bereich  und lösen diese auf..aber man weiß noch nicht, woher oder wie die Antikörper entstehen...

MTB fahren ist nicht gerade das beste für mich (krume Haltung auf dem Bike)...mAche auch noch etwas Gymnastik neben bei.....

Aber ich denke, durch den Biken kann es auch nicht mehr schlimmer werden,
wie es ist.
Die Krankheit wirkt sich auch auf andere Organe aus: Augen, Gelenke, Atmungsschwierigkeiten (=ist eigentlich das Schlimmste)...Habe die Krankheit von meinen Vater geerebt..ist so 70% eine reine Männerkrankheit...

Die Hoffnung die es gibt, irgendwann hat man gar keine Schmerzen mehr, weil der Körper sich daran gewöhnt hat, nur ist man da schon 60 oder 70...

Aber wie gesagt, bekomme seit über einen Jahr alle 8-Wochen Infusionen u.muß keine Tabletten mehr schlucken....Da druch haben sich die Schmerzen um ca. würde mal schätzen um 70% verringert..aber die Infusion kann die KArankheit nicht heilen, sondern nur die Schmerzen lindern...

Vor der Infusionsbehandlung, da gab es Tage, ich konnte manchmal kaum laufen oder gescheige einen Socken anziehen..Deshalb bin ich überglücklich, das es so mit den Biken wieder klappt so wie es ist.....

Ja, zweimal bin ich schon in Trieb bei einen Rennen mitgefahren: Einmal die kurze u. einmal die lange Strecke..immer als Vorletzter beendet...

Da fahren eigentlich auch nur "Profis" mit, dehshalbt nehme ich da auch nicht mehr teil..vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren in der Seniorenklasse, die geht ab 39 glaube ich los...bin 37.........oh man.. schon so alt.............


----------



## Ben1000 (15. Juni 2006)

Also ttbitg, morgen steht, oder? Mim Wetter könnten wir glück haben. Es könnte allerdings ziemlich Schwül werden. Na, wir werden sehen. Was ist mir dir gzero? Lust auf ne gemütliche Tour?


----------



## ttbitg (15. Juni 2006)

bisher steht's schon.
aber das wetter kann uns noch kurzfristig einen strich durch die rechnung machen.
sind teilweise gewitter am nachmittag angekündigt.
also, forum checken auf neuigkeiten, vor der abfahrt.


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Juni 2006)

Hey,

nun scheint die Saison ja ins Rollen gekommen zu sein.   Was haltet ihr von einer MTB-Tour morgen (Sonntag)? Ich würde gerne mal die Bamberger Szene kennen lernen. Und vielleicht findet dann auch mal der zweite Teil des Mottos Berücksichtigung  

Grüße M.


----------



## ttbitg (17. Juni 2006)

also zur zeit fühl ich mich noch ein wenig zu kaputt.
die tour am freitag war schon ganz schön heftig.
irre warm.
wenn ich sonntag noch ne runde fahren sollte, dann werde ich das erst kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juni 2006)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> also zur zeit fühl ich mich noch ein wenig zu kaputt.
> die tour am freitag war schon ganz schön heftig.
> irre warm.
> wenn ich sonntag noch ne runde fahren sollte, dann werde ich das erst kurzfristig entscheiden.



Ich spüre meine Beine heute auch schon ganz schön  ! Mir hats riesig Spaß gemacht, seid ja echt nette Jungs. Auf alle fälle eine Wiederholung wert. 
EDIT: Laut meinem Tacho sind wir einen 20er Schnitt gefahren. Was sagt den dein Tacho? Ist ja nicht gerade langsam bei der Tour, oder?

Am Sonntag klappt es bei mir nicht. Ich muss arbeiten  . Nächste Woche bin ich nicht in Ba, aber in 2 Wochen könnten wir mein neues Bike einweihen (hoffentlich!). Wie wär es denn mit einer gemütlichen Tagestour? Also wirklich gemütlich! In Heiligenstadt gibt es anscheinend ein paar ausgewiesene Mountainbike- Routen. Ist die schon mal jemand gefahren? Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass am Abend auf einem Keller ausklingen zu lassen...

Das wären dann halt schon 80 km (25km nach Heiligenstadt, die Routen sind zwischen 33 und 48 km lang), von Bamberg. Ich weiß nicht, ob man dass über den ganzen Tag verteilt gemütlich fahren kann. Aber es würde sich anbieten, hin oder zurück nach Heiligenstadt mir dem Bus zu fahren. Hier könnt ihr euch die Strecken mal anschauen:

http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/sport/rad/mtb-heiligenstadt.html

Vielleicht wär das ja mal wass...?


----------



## gzero (18. Juni 2006)

Könnt Ihr mir mal eine ungefähre Tourenbeschreibung der Tour geben ?
(Meistens fahre ich auch nur Strasse....auf 20 kmp/H komme ich nicht, das ist schon ziemlich gut denke ich


----------



## ttbitg (18. Juni 2006)

mein tacho zeigt 16,5 km/h.
20 erscheint mir auch zu hoch.
die touren bei heiligenstadt sind relativ langweilig.
viel waldwege.
dafür halt durchgängig beschildert.
aber 80 km an einem tag ist schon ein wenig happig.
bin glaube ich noch nie soviel km an einem tag gefahren.
wenn man es auf den tag verteilt und die höhenmeter passen, dann könnte das durchaus funktionieren.
aber gemütlich ist definitiv was anderes.
schaun wir mal.


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Juni 2006)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> mein tacho zeigt 16,5 km/h.
> 20 erscheint mir auch zu hoch.



O.k., dass würde meine "tollen" Werte erklären. Ich dachte eigentlich, ich hätte den Reifen exakt ausgemessen. Müsste da nochmal nachmessen. Wieviel km stehen den bei dir drauf? 



> die touren bei heiligenstadt sind relativ langweilig.
> viel waldwege.
> dafür halt durchgängig beschildert.
> aber 80 km an einem tag ist schon ein wenig happig.
> ...



Naja, wenn die langweilig sind könnte man ja selbst eine Tour zusammenstellen. Ich finde 80 km auch ganz schön deftig. Ich würde aber gerne mal eine Ganztagestour machen. Wir könnten ja auch um Bamberg herum fahren, dann können wir jederzeit abbrechen. Alternativ gäbe es halt Bahn und Bus, um mal andere Gefilde zu erkunden.


----------



## gzero (19. Juni 2006)

Für eine Tour unter der Woche würde ich sicher auch mal mitfahren...
Könnte allerdings nur Mi oder DO.....

Man könnte zB. über den Kaulberg nach Höfen ....oder nach Kemmern über Kreuzberg..hmm...weiß auch nicht.. 

@ben1000: Bin die MTB3 in der fränkischen Schweiz leztes Jahr mal gefahren..ging schon, ein paar Stücke waren dabei, da habe ich geschoben  muß ich zugeben..
allerdings habe ich die Tour nch 3/4 wegen einer unschönen Szene abgebrochen: Vor mir auf der Strasse lag ein toter Radfahrer, Polizei war schon da.....Danach konnte ich nicht mehr weiterfahren, bin dann "kreidebleich" ganz schnelll zurück.
Ich kann mich erinnern, es war ein total heißer Tag u. der Fahrer hatte wohl einen Herzinfakt....
.....

...............

Vieleicht nehme ich mir mal Sa. den 1.Juli die MTB1 vor....falls man es nicht schafft, gibt es genug Möglichkeiten, die Tour abzubrechen
Vielleicht schaffe ich es, wenn mich mal einer mitzieht, alleine ist  es oft schwierig, sich zu motivieren...aber Aufhalten möchte ich auch keinen, mir ist es dann immer peinlich, wenn dann welche dabei sind, die schneller und besser sind.....


----------



## gzero (21. Juni 2006)

Also: Werde heute nach der Arbeit nach Höfen fahren und was essen+trinken....Denke, wenn ich punktlich heimkommen, daß ich so zwischen 17:00 bis 17:30 starte....


----------



## Ben1000 (21. Juni 2006)

Bin leider schon nicht mehr in Ba. Komme erst nächste Woche wieder, dann auch schon, hoffentlich, hoffentlich mit neuem Bike. Werde mich dann melden.


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo liebe Bambergis,

So, bin wieder da, frisch verheiratet und hungrig aufs Biken. Zur ernüchterung habe ich leider festgestellt, dass mein bestelltes Bike noch nicht da ist. Auf meine alte Gurke setze ich mich jedenfalls nicht mehr drauf (ttbitg wirds verstehen!  ). Die gute Nachricht ist, dass ich bei H&S angerufen habe und die gesagt haben, dass das Bike heute frisch bei ihnen eingetroffen ist und ich es in den nächsten Tagen erhalten werde. Warte schon sehnsüchtigst auf die Versandmail...  .

In zuversichtlicher Voraussicht würde ich ganz gerne am WE eine Feuertauftour mit neuem Bike planen. Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn sich einige von euch anschließen würden. Ich fahre auf alle Fälle, auch falls das Bike nicht da sein sollte! Wohin? Keine Ahnung, wozu hättet ihr den Lust? ttbitg, wie schauts aus? Vielleicht haben deine Nicht Forum Friends mal wieder Böcke?


----------



## gzero (3. Juli 2006)

Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit 
Ich fahre in dieser Woche nur unter Woche abends 1 oder 2mal..


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Juli 2006)

Also Jungs (und Mädels?!), es ist ruhig geworden in Bamberg...

Mein Bike ist gekommen  . Leider ist gleich mal die Vorderbremse nicht in Ordung gewesen. Ist aber schon beim reparieren. Ich werde am Sonntag auf alle Fälle fahren. Vielleicht die kleine Heiligenstadt Route. Alleine fährt sich aber nicht so schön, also auf gehts! Lasst uns ein paar Meter in die Beine pumpen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (7. Juli 2006)

Kann leider am So nicht (Freundin ist da, habe nämlich eine Fernbeziehung u. wir sehen uns alle 14 Tage...
Näches Wo würde bei mir gehen


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Juli 2006)

Ich wäre dabei! Wann und wo?


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Juli 2006)

@gzero
Schaun wir mal wegen nächstes WE...

@Frankenbiker
Wann? Wo? Wohin?
Gute Fragen. Ich kenne mich in Bamberg Umgebung nur ganz mässig aus. Habe ja erst im Frühjahr angefangen die Gegend zu erkunden. Habe mir gedacht, mal eine der Heiligenstädter Rundfahrten zu machen. Die kleinste am besten mit 33km. Ist für mich aber dann meine erste längere Tour (50km war bisher mein Maximum). Von Bamberg aus wären das ja schon so 70km, dass heisst ich muss mir schon Zeit lassen, ein paar Pausen machen. Deswegen würde ich sagen, dass wir schon einigermassen früh losfahren. Du bist aus Gundelsheim, oder? Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut wo das ist. Vielleicht sollten wir uns in Geißfeld treffen und dann über Leesten, Mistendorf richtung Heiligenstadt weiterfahren. Treffen würde ich sagen so um 10:00 Uhr?

Edit: Vielleicht kann man ja irgendwo gut und günstig zu Mittag essen?

Falls du einen anderen Vorschlag hast (und vor allem die Wege besser kennst als ich  ) sag einfach Bescheid. Ich bin für alles offen!


----------



## ttbitg (8. Juli 2006)

hi. dieses we wird's nix bei mir.
bin schon verplant.
sonntag fahr ich so wie es aussieht mit den nürnbergern ne runde.

@ben
glückwunsch zum bike + hochzeit.
wenn du einen guten radladen suchst: www.radladen-bamberg.de


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Juli 2006)

Ok, 10.00 Uhr in Geisfeld an der unübersichtlichen Einmündung.

@ ttbitg: Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute so nah ist?

Bis morgen
M.


----------



## ttbitg (8. Juli 2006)

hi. weil ich die gegend um bamberg doch schon ziemlich gut kenne.
ein bisschen abwechslung ist nicht schlecht.
ich hoffe ich bin jetzt nicht als vaterlandsverräter gebrandmarkt.
als überläufer zu den nürnbergern


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Juli 2006)

Tja, schade, hätte gerne mal die Locals von hier kennengelernt
;-)


----------



## Ben1000 (8. Juli 2006)

bin gerade auf dem sprung. Melde mich heute abend nochmal. Frankenbiker, schau heute abend mal nochmal rein, aber machen wir!

Und ttbitg - Bambergverrätter  !


----------



## Ben1000 (8. Juli 2006)

@Frankenbiker:
Ich weiß nicht genau welche Einmündung du meinst, ich war erst zweimal in Geißfeld. Aber ich glaube, das ist die vor der Kirche. Falls wir uns irgenwie verpassen, warte ich an der Kirche. Ich schick dir mal meine Telefonnummer per PN. Ansonsten sehen wir uns um 10:00 Uhr. Kennst du dich eigentlich aus? Ich nehme mal Kartenmaterial mit...

Geh jetzt erst mal mein Bike Probefahren, dass morgen auch alles passt. Schaue nachher nochmal kurz ins Forum und morgen früh, vor der Abfahrt, falls was ist. Ach, wenns richtig Schifft, kann ich nicht. Ich habe immer noch keine richtige Regenbekleidung. Aber einen kleinen Schauer halte ich schon aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenman (10. Juli 2006)

Servus miteinander,

komme auch aus dem Raum Bamberg und bin oft im Birkacher Wald und rund um die Altenburg unterwegs.

Falls der eine oder andere mal mitfahren will einfach melden

Gruss, der Greenman


----------



## gzero (10. Juli 2006)

Also, einer meiner Standardtouren ist auch auf die Altenburg, dann runter auf der anderen Seite (Richtung Wildensorg), den anderen Berg hoch, wo dieser Sendemast steht, dann durch den Wald nach Mühlendorf, Hartlanden (Strasse bzw. Fahrradweg) und dann noch mal  kurz den Wld entlang und nach Höfen (Brotzeit) und wieder durch den Wald heim.
Sind so ca. 30Km und so um die 380hm laut meinen Tacho.Allerdings, ich fahre immer sehr gemütlich. 
Zur Zeit habe ich etwas Probleme mit Heuschnupfen (ist immer so Juli bei mir) wahrscheinlich komme ich nicht einmal den kleinsten Berg zur Zeit hoch.
Vieleicht fahre ich nur mal am unter der Woche oder am Wo mal gemütlich mal nach Höfen, mal schauen, was die Hitze so macht.
Was größeres ist glaube ich zur Zeit bei der Hitze bei mir nicht drin,  leider....

Was habt Ihr denn so geplant demnächst für Touren ? (heimisch bzw. sonst ?)

Bei mir steht heuer auf alle Fälle noch mal Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf auf den Programm und im Septemper geht es mal für ein paar Tage nach Mittenwald (Karwendelgebirge..mal sehen, was das wird..oje..)


----------



## Ben1000 (10. Juli 2006)

Greenman schrieb:
			
		

> Servus miteinander,
> 
> komme auch aus dem Raum Bamberg und bin oft im Birkacher Wald und rund um die Altenburg unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Am besten du nennst mal eine konkrete Zeit, ich fahre gerne mal mit. Einfach das nächste mal Posten, dann sehen wir ja was zusammengeht. Fährst du schon länger in Bamberg? Ortskenntnisse? Fitneszustand? Na wir werden sehen  .

Ich will die Woche sicher auch noch einmal oder zweimal fahren. Ich poste mal ins Forum, wahrscheinlich aber erst am selben Tag, oder am Tag vorher. Also Augen aufhalten.

An dieser Stelle übrigens nochmal meinen Dank an Frankenbiker. Der hat mir am Sonntag eine wirklich super Tour beschert, war wirklich cool    ! Auf jeden Fall ein guter Guide, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon, gell Frankenbiker   . Würde mich freuen, wenn mal wieder was zusammen geht.


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. Juli 2006)

Mir hat's auch super gefallen - nur das Barock hat gefehlt ;-) aber darauf lässt sich leicht verzichten. Dafür hat's ja "an Baatz gebm".

Bis die Tage!

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (10. Juli 2006)

Na das mit dem Barock können wir ja bei gelegenheit mal nachholen... Auf an O´batztn hätt ich dann auch Lust .


----------



## Greenman (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Ben,

meine nächste Tour ist für Do. Abend geplant (Uhrzeit gebe ich dann noch bekannt).

Wir könnten uns dann an der Siebenschläferkapelle in Stegaurach treffen.

Ich fahre von dort aus  immer durch den Birkacher Wald und dann über Seehöflein rauf zur Altenburg wo es ja auch einige nette Trail´s gibt.

Habe schon viele Touren rund um Bamberg per GPS aufgezeichnet (Magic Maps).

Fahre auch manchmal rauf zur Friesner Warte.

Was den Fitness Level angeht nun ja ich fahre erst seit 2 Jahren MTB;-)

Bin eher ein gemütlicher Biker und mein Ghost-Bike ist auch nicht gerade ein Fliegengewicht;-)

Würde mich freuen wenn was zusammen kommt.

Gruß Greenman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (10. Juli 2006)

Da würde ich auch evt.auch mitfahren...müsste erst dann allerdings nach Stegaurach fahren...
muss bis ca. 16.30 arbeiten und könnte so zwischen 17 und 17.30 losfahren...

Wo ist denn die Kapelle ungefähr ?


----------



## Greenman (10. Juli 2006)

Würde sagen wir treffen uns dann am Do. um 18:00 an der Kapelle.

Wenn du von Bamberg kommst einfach an der Kirche in Stegaurach links abbiegen richtung Hartlanden dann kommst du zur Siebenschläferkapelle 

Dort ist auch ein Schild zu einem Kapellenrundweg welchen ich auch manschmal fahre.

Falls noch jemand Infos braucht einfach Posten 

Dann hofen wir mal auf gutes Wetter.


----------



## gzero (11. Juli 2006)

Ja,ich denke ich weiß wo das ist: Bei der Kapelle geht glaube ich ja links gleich so ein Fahrrad Weg ab, den Fahre ich auch manchmal.

@Ben1000: Wenn alles Gut geht, könnten wir am Do zusammen nach Stegaurach fahren.

Habe nur etwas Bedenken wegen dem Wetter, Mi und Do haben die Gewitter gemeldet, warten wirs mal ab.


----------



## Ben1000 (11. Juli 2006)

Alles klar, ist im Terminkalender vermerkt.

@gzero
Logo, dann fahren wir zum aufwärmen gleich mal zur Altenburg rauf, von dort den Trail runter nach Wildensorg und dann auf dem Radweg nach Stegaurach. Was hälst du davon?

Treffpunkt?
17:30 Uhr am Schönleinsplatz vor der Luitpold Reiterfigur?


----------



## gzero (11. Juli 2006)

Mist--Kot--Schei....habe gerade Festgestellt, daß ich einen Arzt-Termin am Do um 17:30 habe, den hatte  ich ganz vergessen........

Ansonsten ginge bei mir Mi, Fr oder So !


----------



## Greenman (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo gzero,

wenn das am Do. bei dir nicht geht kannst du auch gerne am So. mitfahren 

@ben, wie schauts bei dir aus bist du am Do. dabei?

Bin heute kurzentschlossen eine kleine Feierabenrunde mit einem Biker gefahren den ich letztes WE an der Altenburg getroffen habe und er wird vielleicht auch am Do. mitfahren.

Auf dem Heimweg hatte ich dann noch einen Platten 

Da hat es sich dann doch wieder bezahlt gemacht das ich immer einen Ersatzschlauch mitschleppe 

Happy Trail der Greenman


----------



## Ben1000 (11. Juli 2006)

Bin am Do dabei, der Termin steht. Ich hoffe ich finde die Kapelle. Du könntest mir, wenn du willst, deine Telefonnummer per PN zukommen lassen, dann kann ich bescheid Funken, falls was ist. Ich verkauf sie dann an den Meistbietenden   .

Habe heute mal die kleine Heiligenstädter Runde probiert. Ist eigentlich ganz nett, wenn ich auch das Gefühl habe, dass man der Gegend noch mehr entlocken kann. Aber für ne Feierabendrunde fand ich sie gar nicht mal so ganz ohne. Ging ganz schön auf und nieder, allerdings ohne längere Anstiege. So langsam bekomm ich auch mein Bike besser in den Griff. Ist halt alles doch noch ganz neu...


----------



## gzero (12. Juli 2006)

Greenman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo gzero,
> 
> wenn das am Do. bei dir nicht geht kannst du auch gerne am So. mitfahren



Was ist denn für eine Tour am SO geplant ? (Zeitmäßig)..also 2-4oder 5 Stunden könnten evtl schon gehen (gemütlich )mit Pausen... 
Sonntag früh wäre für mich auch kein Problem,habe den ganzen So nix geplantl..vielleicht geht ja was zusammen,wenn Ihr einen etwas ältern (37) mal mitnehmen wollt..
(Ich schieb aber auch schon mal, wenn es Steiler wird, Altenburg und Friesener Warte habe ich bis jetzt noch ohne Absteigen geschafft.hi )

Schade, das ich Morgen diesen blöden Termin habe, sonst wäre ich gern dabei...


----------



## Greenman (12. Juli 2006)

Hier erstmal die Wettervorhersage.

Morgen setzt sich das leicht wechselhafte Wetter mit Wolken, Sonne und örtlichen Schauern oder Gewittern fort. Die Höchstwerte bewegen sich zwischen 25 und 28 Grad.

Dann hofen wir mal das es trocken bleibt 

@gzero:Für So. habe ich noch nichts festes geplant.

Wollte so gegen Abend 2-3 Std. fahren.

Was für Trail´s rund um Bamberg kennst du?

Könnten ja auch eine Tour von dir fahren.

Bin übrigens auch schon 33 und muss auch etwas auf meine lädierte Bandscheiben achten 

Gruß Greenman


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Juli 2006)

> wenn Ihr einen etwas ältern (37) mal mitnehmen wollt..





> Bin übrigens auch schon 33



Ja, Ja, dass sagen sie alle! Frankenbiker ist auch sieben Jahre älter als ich und dem bin ich die ganze Zeit hinterhergekeucht, wobei der noch fröhlich gepfiffen hat   ! Ich würde sagen, es wird sich dem langsamsten, bzw. dem am wenigsten schnellen angepasst, fertig. Ist ja nicht so, dass wir die Tour mitfahren wollen, oder?

Ich hab evt. Sonntag auch ambitionen. Mal schauen, was die Beine sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (15. Juli 2006)

Also, ich hätte Lust Morgen so zwischen 10 und 11 Früh mal die Friesener Warte anzugreifen...das ist ja auch ne Kneipe oben....Abends ginge auch, Früh wäre mir aber lieber.Soll nur wieder ziemlich Heiß Morgen werden, zur Not kann man ja auch dann schieben

@Greenman: Besondere Trails kenne ich auch nicht, auch halt nur ein bisschen Altenburg


----------



## Greenman (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo gzero,

ich wollte am So. vielleicht eine Tour in der Fränkischen Schweiz fahren.

Siehe hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.2565/Mountainbike.2565.html

Währe das auch was für dich?

Vielleicht fahren zwei Bekannte von mir mit, steht aber noch nicht fest.

Falls daraus nichts wird würde ich auch mit zur Friesner Warte fahren.

Melde mich dann heute Abend wieder.

Gruß Greenman


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Juli 2006)

Das ist eine super Tour, da wäre ich auch dabei! Wie schnell fahrt ihr und wann soll's losgehen?

Gruß M.


----------



## Ben1000 (15. Juli 2006)

So en Mist. Ich bin zwar morgen auch in der Fränkischen, aber habe Frau und Eltern dabei  ! Kann die wohl eher nicht zum biken animieren  . Bin nächstes WE wieder dabei, falls was zamgeht, oder evt. unter der Woche.

Die Tour schaut echt nett aus. Ist aber doch nicht ganz gemütlich, oder? 1700 hm auf 40+ km - da gehts schon ganz schon hoch! Na dann wünsch ich euch gute Beine.


----------



## gzero (15. Juli 2006)

ch glaube die 1700 hm sind mir Morgen etwas zu deftig...das ist schon ne Menge,soviel habe ich glaube ich noch nie gemeistert..das meist waren mal s 1400hm

Da muß ich leider passen..ich denke, da würde ich euch nur Aufhalten...
Ich werde Morgen dann lieber gemütlich auf dii Frieserner Warte fahren..

Bewundere euch, wau..das ist schon ne Hammer-Tour, viel Spaß..

Ab Mit bin ich dann 8 Tage im Urlaub, vielleicht geht ja dann danach mal was,
würde mich mal freuen...


----------



## Greenman (15. Juli 2006)

Wir starten morgen  um ca. 10:15 in Ebermannstadt nähe dem Freibad in Richtung Rothenbühl.

@gzero:Es sind auch Biker dabei die zum ersten mal soviele HM fahren also nur mut 

Es wird sich einfach dem am wenigsten schnellen Fahrer angepasst basta 

Ich habe mal 5 Std. für die Tour geplant und wenn es mehr werden ist das auch OK 

Wer noch Infos braucht bitte melden schaue morgen früh noch mal nach.

Gruß Greenman und Flo


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Juli 2006)

Na, seid ihr schon wieder da? Könnt ihr noch laufen?  

Wie war es denn?


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juli 2006)

Werde heute Abend so gegen 17:00 oder 18:00 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Greenman (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Ben,

werde meinen Beinen heute ertsmal ne Pause gönnen 

Die Tour war super, waren auf der Ruine Neideck und sind dann weiter zum Druidenhain welches wir etwas erkundet haben.

Dann ging es ein langes Schiebestück Richtung Oswaldhöle wo wir dann die Bikes auch noch eine lange Treppe raufgeschleppt haben uff....

Sind dann dank Stirnlampe durch die Oswaldhöle gefaren 

Haben erst danach gesehen das es auch einen leichteren Weg gibt 

Denn Rest sind wir dann an der Straße zurück gefahren

Haben viele schöne Bilder gemacht 

Falls du am Do. Zeit auf ne Tour hast sag bescheid 

Gruß Greenman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juli 2006)

Gut, gut. Hatte auch einen schönen Tag in der FS. Bin trotzdem en bischen wehmütig... War Frankenbiker jetzt eigentlich auch dabei? Wer denn eigentlich noch? Der Floh? Und WO SIND DIE BILDER!!!
Ach und wer hat da eigentlich immer eine Stirnlampe dabei? Ist das bei dir Standardausrüstung?

Am Donnerstag geht klar. Wann wollen wir denn und wohin?


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Juli 2006)

Nee, war am So. nicht dabei. Hab ich zu spät gelesen und dann war's auch besser, weil mein Knie die Grätsche gemacht hat :-(

Hoffentlich wird das wieder bis zum WE!

Bis die Tage

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juli 2006)

Shit, die Krätsche. Hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes. Das Knie brauchst du doch zum biken!  

War heute in den Haßbergen. Fand das da total genial. Obwohl ich mich null auskenn hab ich einen Trail nach dem anderen gefunden. Ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass am WE dort die Hölle los ist, von wegen Wanderer. Werde die Gegend mal öfters erkunden.


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Juli 2006)

... Fahre heute Abend wieder ne Runde. Ich glaube ich will gleich nochmal in die Hassberge. Ist schon arg kurzfristig, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Bock und Zeit mitzufahren. So um 18:00 Uhr solls losgehen.

Apropos Genesung: Wenn dein Knie am WE wieder heil ist, Frankenbiker, hast vielleicht Lust auf eine lockere Genesungstour für dich? Ich bräuchte mal wieder jemanden, der mich ein bischen Quält!!!


----------



## Greenman (18. Juli 2006)

Ach und wer hat da eigentlich immer eine Stirnlampe dabei? Ist das bei dir Standardausrüstung?

@Ben: Ja in so einen Camelback geht ganz schön was rein  

In der FS war der Flo denn du ja schon von der letzten Tour kennst und ein Bekannter dabei, welcher vielleicht auch am Do. mitfährt.

Wollen wir uns dann am Do. wieder an der Kapelle treffen?

Habe am Sa. auch Zeit für ne Tour und bin schon auf die Trail´s in den Haßbergen gespannt 

@Frankenbiker: Wünsche Gute Besserung 

Gruß Greenman


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Juli 2006)

Greenman schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen wir uns dann am Do. wieder an der Kapelle treffen?
> 
> Habe am Sa. auch Zeit für ne Tour und bin schon auf die Trail´s in den Haßbergen gespannt




Dann lass uns doch gleich am Do. in die Hassberge fahren. Ich bin heute fast den selben Weg nochmal abgefahren und der ist eigentlich wirklich gut. Ist ein Stück länger als deine Hausrunde, aber auch nicht schlimm. Die Kapelle wäre dann ungünstig. Wie wärs denn mit Bahnhof Bamberg. Ist zwar erst mal nicht die schönste Strecke durch die Stadt, aber zum Warmradeln o.k.. Zurück können wir mal schauen, ob wir durch den Bruderwald nach Stegaurach fahren. Mal schauen, was die Beine sagen... 
Uhrzeit? Wie wär es mit 17:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (18. Juli 2006)

ups, Doppelpost...


----------



## Greenman (18. Juli 2006)

Würde sagen wir fahren die Hassberge-Tour am Sa. dann kann auch der Flo mitfahren und ich könnte dann die neue Tour per GPS aufzeichnen 

Wo startet den die Tour und wo geht es hin?

Wollte mich am Do. mit einem alten Bekannten der auch aus meiner Gegend kommt an der Kapelle treffen (Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest).

Der kennt sehr viele Touren rund um Bamberg 

Wir haben auch schon einige Touren per GPS aufgezeichnet falls jemand interesse hat 

Man kann die Touren auch mit Google Earth anschauen falls jemand kein GPS hat 

Oder einfach mal bei uns mitfahren 

MfG Greenman


----------



## Ben1000 (19. Juli 2006)

Bin am Do dabei. Geb dann nochmal die Uhrzeit mit. Mir wäre es ganz lieb, wenn es schon nicht mehr ganz so warm ist. So 17 oder 18 Uhr würde ich sagen.

Am Sa kann ich leider nicht. Da muss ich arbeiten. Wie wäre es denn mit Sonntag. Da wollte ich eh eine etwas grössere Tour starten?


----------



## Grave-Digger (19. Juli 2006)

hm ich als eher "das böse schwere rad aufn startpunkt fahren lassen mit n auto und dann mitn bike schnellsmöglich runterkommen"-fahrer  will auch mal was anderes machen...   kennt ihr gute gemütliche jedoch nicht all zu langweilige anfänger touren in der fränkischen ?


----------



## Greenman (19. Juli 2006)

@Ben: Ok dann treffen wir uns am Do. um 18:00 Uhr an der Kapelle 

Weis noch nicht ob ich am So. Zeit habe 

@Grave-Digger: Siehe hier

http://www.gps-tour.info/index.html

Dort sind 5 MTB-Touren in der Fränkischen Schweiz eingetragen


----------



## Ben1000 (19. Juli 2006)

Da wende dich am besten an Frankenbiker, der hat mich schonmal spitzenmässig durch die Fränkische geführt. 

Vielleicht probier mal die ausgeschilderten Routen um Heiligenstadt. Die kürzeste ist wirklich nicht allzu schwer. Sind nur relativ wenige Singeltrails, dafür aber schöne Feldwege, also keine Forstautobahnen. Es gibt sogar eine kanckige Abfahrt! Die fand ich als lieber Bergauffahrer und Bergab ein*******r gar nicht mal so ohne... 

Do geht klar, Greenman. Ich hoffe ich komme diesmal wenigstens pünktlich und verfahre mich nicht wieder!


----------



## Grave-Digger (19. Juli 2006)

die in heiligenstadt hab ich auch schon in betracht gezogen ... und werd da anfangen und nach und nach steigern


----------



## Ben1000 (24. Juli 2006)

Tachen,

Ich bin heute Abend mal wieder unterwegs. So um 17 oder 18 Uhr solls losgehen. Falls sich jemand anschliessen will, einfach posten.


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Juli 2006)

Die Pläne fürs Wochenende:

Ich hab vor am Sonntag ne längere Tour zu machen. Wie schauts den aus, hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Ben1000 (10. August 2006)

Hallo Bambergis,

Auch wenns Wetter im Moment *ausdemfensterschau* ziemlich beschi..., nass ist, will ich den Thread mal warmhalten. Will ja nicht, dass er in den tiefen des Forums verschwindet  ...

Im Moment sollte ich eigentlich Lernen, was ich ja gerade nicht tue, sondern hier im Forum stöber  . Deswegen fahre ich im Moment nicht ganz so viel (bei dem Wetter ist das auch nicht ganz so schwer darauf zu verzichten  ). Nach dem 18.08. würde ich mich aber freuen, wenn wir mal ne Tour mit vielen Bambergis zusammenbringen würden. Wie schauts den eigentlich mit ttbitg und Frankenbiker aus? Schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Und Gzero? Vielleicht geht ja was grösseres zusammen. Ich bin ja schon mit einigen von euch gefahren, aber noch nie mit allen zusammen. Das wär doch mal ein Projekt.
Wie würde es denn am 20.08. ausschauen? Ich weiß noch nicht sicher ob ich da Arbeiten muss, aber das wäre ja mal ein Termin, den man ins Auge fassen könnte.

Ausserdem habe ich nach dem 18.08. auch was grösseres vor. Weiteres könnt ihr dort lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233575

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Tips. Noch besser ist natürlich, wenn jemand Bock hat mitzufahren  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grave-Digger (10. August 2006)

menno und ich bin im moment nicht fähig bzw nicht richtig fähig ne schöne tour zu machen... da am rad einiges defekt ist und eh ein neues her muss... wenn ich wüsste welches mit meinen gewicht^^


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. August 2006)

Eine Runde im größeren Rahmen fände ich extremst wünschenswert. An besagtem WE bin ich aber in den Alpen beim biken. Sollte uns das schlechte Wetter vorzeitig heimtreiben, schließe ich mich gerne an.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Grave-Digger (10. August 2006)

hm ich denk an diesem WE werd ich mal die Heiligenstadttouren da probieren... zwar wies aussieht allein .. aber was solls.. bin ja gewohnt


----------



## gzero (10. August 2006)

@Ben100. Das is eine supe Idee.Ne schöne Tour zusammen.20.8 geht, ist glaube ich 1 Woche vor Sandkerw, da hätte ich Zeit.

Muß gestehen, dass ich in letzter Zeit fast gar nix gefahren bin:
Erst war es mir zu heiss (war dann fast nur im Freibad) und jetzt ist es auch irgendwie mist.

Hoffen wir dann mal auf den 20. 8, das wäre cool


----------



## Ben1000 (11. August 2006)

Na das hört sich ja schon mal gut an. Wie gesagt, ich weiß auch nicht genau, ob das bei mir am 20. klappt, dass kann ich sicher erst am Mittwoch sagen. Wieso willst du denn unbedingt die Heiligenstädter Runde alleine fahren, Grave Digger? Komm doch nach Bamberg und fahr mit uns. Ich weiß ja nicht genau wo du wohnst, aber teilweise kann man das Bike sogar kostenlos im Zug mitnehmen.

Ich würde mal anbieten ne Tour in die Haßberge zu machen. Habe dort eine ganz schöne Strecke gefunden. Bin aber auch für alles andere zu haben.

@Frankenbiker
Nun gut, Alpen haben natürlich vorang!  *Neid* Du hast ja Ferien, oder? Vielleicht können wir ja mal unter der Woche ne Runde drehen. Sag Bescheid, wenns dich gelüstet...


----------



## wr400 (11. August 2006)

hoi,

schade, der 20. klappt bei mir leider nicht. falls was für den 27. oder 28. zusammenkommt würd ich mich anschliessen.

mein gruss


----------



## Ben1000 (11. August 2006)

> falls was für den 27. oder 28. zusammenkommt würd ich mich anschliessen.



Ist da nicht Sandkerwa???  :kotz: Na mal schauen. Ich bin auch gerne an zwei Wochenenden dabei!


----------



## Grave-Digger (11. August 2006)

@ben

ich komme aus weilersbach zwischen forchheim und ebermannstadt


----------



## Ben1000 (11. August 2006)

Grave-Digger schrieb:
			
		

> @ben
> 
> ich komme aus weilersbach zwischen forchheim und ebermannstadt



Na ist doch super! Zwischen Ebermannstadt, Forchheim und Bamberg ist die Fahradmitnahme in RB kostenlos. Musst halt nur zum nächsten Bahnhof radeln, da ne Karte bis Bamberg kaufen und ab gehts.

Treffen können wir uns ja sowieso am Bahnhof, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grave-Digger (11. August 2006)

hm an was für eine strecke denkst du ? Vor allem km ?


----------



## Ben1000 (11. August 2006)

Keine Ahnung, was sagen den die Anderen? Die Hassbergetour wäre im Kern so etwa 30 - 35 km lang. Ist aber beliebig ausbaubar. Höhenmeter? Keine Ahnung, so ungefähr 600 oder so. Aber man kann ja über alles reden. Ich würde sagen wir fahren einfach mal und sehen dann, wie es uns geht...


----------



## mabi (14. August 2006)

muss mich jetzt auch mal in das thema einklinken:

bin fast täglich für ne trainingstour bereit  , und wenn jemand behaupt hier um die giechburg gibt's nur asphaltstrecken dann würd ich den gerne mal eines besseren belehren


----------



## Grave-Digger (14. August 2006)

giechburg war ich noch gar nicht ^^ *duck*


----------



## Greenman (14. August 2006)

mabi schrieb:
			
		

> muss mich jetzt auch mal in das thema einklinken:
> 
> bin fast täglich für ne trainingstour bereit  , und wenn jemand behaupt hier um die giechburg gibt's nur asphaltstrecken dann würd ich den gerne mal eines besseren belehren



Also ich hätte am So. Zeit was kannst du da anbieten?

Bin schon gespannt auf deine Trail´s 

Frage mal nen Kumpel ob er auch mit fährt.

Sag einfach bescheid falls du Zeit hast 

Gruß Greenman.


----------



## mabi (15. August 2006)

wie gesagt fast täglich, fahr so ca 4x die woche. an den wochentagen meist ab 18:00 an sonn und feiertagen flexibel je nachdem familie vor hat.
also spontan melden und ausmachen find ich am besten, lange im vorraus geplant geht meistens schief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (15. August 2006)

Scheizze, so wie´s auschaut habe ich am We doch keine Zeit! Die Familie verlangt nach mir...  . Habe aber vor am Freitag ne Runde zu fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat - melden. Wann weiß ich noch nicht, aber irgendwann am Nachmittag.

Evt. geht nächstes We was zusammen. Da wäre Frankenbiker auch wieder da. Un Mabi, dein Angebot nehme ich gerne an, wie wärs den Freitag? Dürftest dann allerdings wohl eher eine gemütlich Runde für dich erwarten. Bei min. 4x die Woche trainieren gehörst du sicher schon zu der etwas schnelleren Truppe  .


----------



## Grave-Digger (15. August 2006)

Servus,
vll bekomm ich bis nächstes WE wieder n fahrbaren untersatz  Dann bin ich endlich mal dabei


----------



## mabi (16. August 2006)

also wo treffen wir uns am freitag ? hier in scheßlitz wäre natürlich am besten  Zeit 18.15 Uhr ?


----------



## Ben1000 (16. August 2006)

mabi schrieb:
			
		

> also wo treffen wir uns am freitag ? hier in scheßlitz wäre natürlich am besten  Zeit 18.15 Uhr ?



Mir wäre es fast lieber, wenn du mir ein wenig entgegen kommen könntest. Wie wäre es denn mit Straßgiech? Kannst du auch schon ein wenig früher? Ich habe am Abend noch eine Verabredung, dass heißt ich wäre gerne gegen 19.30 Uhr wieder zu Hause in Bamberg. Da ich sehr geringe Geländekenntnisse habe überlasse ich mal die Streckenplanung dir, o.k.. Evt. können wir ja dann irgendwie in Richtung Bamberg fahren, dann klappts mit 19.30 Uhr mim Heimkommen.


----------



## Grave-Digger (16. August 2006)

... ihr plant und ich muss das weekend zu hause verbringen tz tz tz


----------



## mabi (17. August 2006)

@ben1000
sollte auch etwas früher gehen. melde mich nachher nochmal, chefin will essen gehen


----------



## Ben1000 (17. August 2006)

Jo, alles klar. Ich schaue dann morgen mal ins Forum. Habe bis um 11:00 Uhr ne Prüfung und guck danach mal rein. Generel kann ich ab dem frühen Nachmittag bis um ca. 19.30 Uhr eben. Guckst halt wann du kannst. Ach und an Guadn!


----------



## Grave-Digger (17. August 2006)

samstag geht nichts ?


----------



## mabi (18. August 2006)

sonntags ;-)
samstag muss ich rasenmähen


----------



## Ben1000 (18. August 2006)

mabi schrieb:
			
		

> sonntags ;-)
> samstag muss ich rasenmähen



Wie schauts denn jetzt aus bei dir wegen Freitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (18. August 2006)

17.00 in giech ? wo ?


----------



## Ben1000 (18. August 2006)

Alles klar. Dann treffen wir uns in Straßgiech. Da ist in meiner Karte eine Wirtschaft eingezeichnet. Die befindet sich genau in einer S Kurve an der Hauptsrasse gegenüber einer Bushaltestelle. Vor der treffen wir uns. Ich schick dir meine Telefonnummer per PM, falls was schiefgeht. Bis dann, freut mich  .


----------



## gzero (18. August 2006)

Schade, muß bis 17 Uhr heute arbeiten.
Werde Morgen eine kleine Runde drehen, erst Altenburg dann über Mühlendorf nach Höfen und wieder zurück.
ca. 30 km /400 Hm.


----------



## Ben1000 (18. August 2006)

Siehst du, dafür muss ich morgen arbeiten  .


----------



## Grave-Digger (18. August 2006)

So neues Bike is da.. ungewohntes Gefühl aber geil  nun werd ich mich morgen auch mal wieder allein durch die gegend treten


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. August 2006)

Was ist jetzt mit Sonntag?


----------



## mabi (19. August 2006)

Sonntags geht immer was


----------



## Ben1000 (19. August 2006)

Na dann fahrt ihr doch zusammen, Frankenbiker und Mabi! Nachdem ich ja von euch beiden schon fertig gemacht  worden bin könntet ihr ganz gut zusammen passen  .

Wünsch euch allen ein schönes WE...


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. August 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bambergis,
> 
> Nach dem 18.08. würde ich mich aber freuen, wenn wir mal ne Tour mit vielen Bambergis zusammenbringen würden. Wie schauts den eigentlich mit ttbitg und Frankenbiker aus? Schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Und Gzero? Vielleicht geht ja was grösseres zusammen. Ich bin ja schon mit einigen von euch gefahren, aber noch nie mit allen zusammen. Das wär doch mal ein Projekt.
> Wie würde es denn am 20.08. ausschauen? Ich weiß noch nicht sicher ob ich da Arbeiten muss, aber das wäre ja mal ein Termin, den man ins Auge fassen könnte.



Was ist denn daraus geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grave-Digger (19. August 2006)

ao heut mal 2 kleine touren mit dem neuen bike gemacht .. einmal 12 und einmal 15 km

Nuja morgen werd ich mal die Friesener Warte in Angriff nehmen  also wenn ihr einen mit  06er Ghost ERT 7500 seht .... der die 100 kg grenze schafft... anreden 

Hoffe man sieht sich 

mfg Marco


----------



## mabi (20. August 2006)

nix gesehen


----------



## Grave-Digger (20. August 2006)

jo hab meine tour auch schnell abgebrochen, weil ich 3 mal in ein Gewitter gekommen bin auf dem Hinweg... da reichte es mir


----------



## mabi (20. August 2006)

dann ist die neue kiste ja gleich getauft worden :-D
wo kommst'n eigentlich her, fränkische schweiz ist ja groß


----------



## Grave-Digger (20. August 2006)

Weilersbach zwischen Forchheim und Ebermannstadt


----------



## gzero (21. August 2006)

wie wäre es mit einen neuen Gesamt-Projekt-Termin:

Schlage mal vor Sa oder So den 2 oder 3.Septemper (1 Woche nach Sandkirchweih)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (22. August 2006)

Hört sich sehr gut an! Ich wäre dabei! 

Gruß


----------



## mabi (22. August 2006)

Sonntags währe ich auch dabei


----------



## gzero (24. August 2006)

Wie schaut es mit den anderen aus ?..Wo seit Ihr.Sankirchweih geht doch erst heute los.

Man könnte doch es als richtigen Termin hier im Forum eintragen.
Welchen Treffpunkt bzw. Route schlagt Ihr vor ?

Ich würde eher an einer gemütlichen Runde so zw. 30 und 50 Km denken.


----------



## Grave-Digger (24. August 2006)

gemütlich ist gut... aber nur wenns erlich gemütlich ist


----------



## gzero (24. August 2006)

Grave-Digger schrieb:
			
		

> gemütlich ist gut... aber nur wenns erlich gemütlich ist



keine Sorge..wenns mal steiler wird, schieb ich auch schon mal,

mit FRANKENBIKER und mabi kann ich bestimmt auch nicht mithalten...


----------



## Greenman (24. August 2006)

@gzero & Grave-Digger.

Werde am Sa. oder So. eine kleine Runde im Raum Bamberg fahren.

Sagt bescheid falls ihr mit wollt.

@ben: wie schauts bei dir aus?

Gruß Greenman


----------



## Grave-Digger (24. August 2006)

Greenman, wenn alles klappt bin ich mit dabei


----------



## gzero (25. August 2006)

Dieses Wo bin ich auf Sandkirchweih , da fahr ic´h nix


----------



## Grave-Digger (25. August 2006)

ich hoff morgen und /oder am sonntag klappt was.. weil heut war ja das wetter nicht gerade fein


----------



## Grave-Digger (26. August 2006)

So das Wetter passt jetzt wieder und ich geh ne runde zur friesner warte  vll is ja noch jemand unterwegs 

Kette rechts
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenman (27. August 2006)

Das Wetter passt mir für dieses WE nicht so und werde nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs sein 

Wünsche trotzdem ein schönes WE 

Gruß Greenman


----------



## Ben1000 (27. August 2006)

Servus Spezl's,

Pruefung ist geschrieben, die Familie besucht und auf der Kerwa gsoffen worden. Nachdem ich meinen Rausch heute ausgeschlafen habe bin ich ab Morgen wieder bereit aufs Bike zu klettern. 

Am Sonntag naechster Woche finde ich gut. Wenn arbeitsmaesig nichts dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei. Ansonsten fahr ich die Woche je nach Wetter noch ein zwei mal. Ich schreib nochmal, wenn es losgeht...


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. August 2006)

Dann machen wir den kommenden Sonntag (3.9.) halt mal fix!
Start so um 11:00 Uhr? Wo?  
Und nicht so sehr auf das Wetter Rücksicht nehmen. War gestern in der Fränkischen und es hat riesig Spaß gemacht - trotz (oder wegen?) einiger Schauer.  
Gruß M


----------



## mabi (28. August 2006)

wenn bis dahin mein dt swiss dämpfer wieder da ist fahr ich mit.
wieso so früh ? willst so lange fahren oder musste schon bald wieder daheim sein ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. August 2006)

Später geht auch, aber ein bisschen Zeit braucht man ja schon, auch zwecks eventueller Einkehr. Wäre 12:00 genehm?

Gruß M.


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. August 2006)

Hey Leute,

mittlerweile müsste der Rausch von der Sandkerwa ausgeschlafen sein. Die Sonne lacht vom Himmel und der September soll uns mit dem verregneten August versöhnen.  

Daher greife ich den Vorschlag einer Tour am kommenden Sonntag noch einmal auf.  

Wer, wann, wo und wohin?  

Gruß M.


----------



## gzero (1. September 2006)

Als, wenn sich die anderen  melden, fahr ich mit !

@Ben @greenamn @grave-digger: wie schaut es aus ?


----------



## mabi (1. September 2006)

sonntag geht klar  
( start 13.00 wäre mir lieber wegen Familie/Mittagsessen)
dt swiss dämpfer ist heute wieder gekommen und funktioniert wie neu
xtr kurbellager ist gewechselt
crossmax laufräder sind nachgezogen
(mtb ist schon ne materialschlacht  )

wenn einer spontan heute noch bereit ist ein paar kilometer zu schrubben..
geh um ca. 18:00 auf tour


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. September 2006)

13:00 ist auch ok. Wo ist Start?

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (2. September 2006)

kommt darauf an wer jetzt noch alles mitfährt, ansonsten ist scheßlitz immer gut.

können ja richtung aufseß dann nach hollfeld oder wenn kürzer gewünscht nach heiligenstadt fahren ( oder wenn länger nach plankenfels )

wo treibt sich den eigentlich benny rum, hat sich ja hier schon ewig nimmer gemeldet


----------



## Grave-Digger (2. September 2006)

hm ich wäre dabei , wenn es die Erkältung zu lässt... denk aber schon


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. September 2006)

Hört sich doch gut an. Wo treffen wir uns in Schäätz? Am Kreisverkehr am Ortseingang (aus Bbg. kommend)?

M.


----------



## mabi (2. September 2006)

ok sagen wir 13.00 scheßlitz, am kreisverkehr ( bei rewe )
ich bin auf jeden fall dabei, kann mich heute leider nimmer melden geh jetzt auf geburtstagsfeier.
werd mal versuchen ben1000 aufn handy zu erreichen
für gravedigger is es von der "anreise" natrülich blöd, aber kann bestimmt die kiste ins auto werfen

also bis morgen


----------



## Ben1000 (2. September 2006)

Hi Leudde,

Mabi hat mich gerade aus meinem "Anti-Bike" dasein gerissen. Seit letzter Woche habe ich einen neuen Computer. Den musste ich erst mal einrichten (und noch drei andere), deswegen war ich lange Zeit nicht richtig online, von daher habe ich mich nur wenig im Forum rumgetreiben. Jetzt bin ich aber wieder am Start.

Leider muss ich morgen um 14:00 Uhr arbeiten. Ist echt blöd. Auch nächstes Wochenende  muss ich am Sa und am So um 14:00 Uhr Brötchen beschaffen gehen. Ist natürlich blöd, da ich immer große Töne gespuckt habe, wegen zusammen biken und jetzt kann ich selber nicht. Aber im Herzen bin ich bei euch  !   

Allen anderen kann ich nur empfehlen mit den beiden mitzufahren. Sind beide sehr geländekundig. Das wird sicher ne tolle Tour morgen!

Ich werde mich wohl auf während der Woche beschränken müssen. Ich hoffe ich komme nächste Woche mehr zum Biken. Habs mir ja eigentlich für die letzte Woche schon vorgenommen... Ich schreib wann ich fahren will, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust. Wie wär es mit Montag? Jemand für ne kleine Runde zu haben?


----------



## Grave-Digger (2. September 2006)

omg ich komm gerade von ner ganz ganz ganz kleines rundfahrt ... erlich nur n paar km. aber bin am ende wie nix -.- einfach nicht fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (2. September 2006)

Wenns nicht zu brutal wird, komme ich morgen auch...    
Ist noch jemand da ? Wie lange solls denn so werden ?


----------



## Grave-Digger (2. September 2006)

"nicht brutal " bin ich auch dabei, werf ich halt das Bike ins Auto


----------



## Ben1000 (4. September 2006)

Na, wie war euer Ausritt? Alle wieder heile angekommen. Wer war denn alles dabei?

Ist zwar ein wenig kurzfristig, aber Greenman und ich fahren um 16.30 Uhr eine Runde. Treffpunkt ist die Siebenschläfer Kapelle in Stegaurach (von Bamberg bei der Kirche in Stegaurach links fahren und dann immer gerade aus). Wer lust hat ist gerne willkommen.


----------



## gzero (4. September 2006)

Frankenbiker + mabi + gzero:

ca. 65 km und 900 hm..soviel bin ich heuer an einem Stück noch nicht gefahren..war fix und alle


----------



## mabi (6. September 2006)

waren sogar 1000hm  
hoffe der muskelkater am nächsten tag war net so schlimm


----------



## gzero (6. September 2006)

Heut gehts scho widdder.... 

Düse heut vielleicht nach Höfen in den Biergarten


----------



## Ben1000 (9. September 2006)

Wie schauts aus? Hätte morgen jemand Lust zum Biken?


----------



## mabi (9. September 2006)

na immer doch


----------



## Ben1000 (9. September 2006)

mabi schrieb:
			
		

> na immer doch



O.K. wie wärs nach dem Mittagessen. So um 14:00 Uhr würde ich sagen. Ich kann aber auch wann anders. Von wo soll es denn los gehen? Wie gut kennst du dich denn um Bamberg herum aus? Evt. wäre es was, von Ba loszufahren. Du könntest ja mit deinem Bus kommen, oder halt gleich mim Radel fahren, die Kondition hast du ja   ! Mein Vorschlag wäre Treffpunkt am Bahnhof. Würde schon gerne ne längere (für mich!) Tour zu machen. So in etwa wie das letzte mal. 

Sonst noch jemand Lust mit zu fahren? Ich schaue nachher und morgen in der Früh noch mal ins Forum. Falls noch was ist, meine Telefonnummer hast du ja.


----------



## mabi (10. September 2006)

sagen wir 14:30 am bahnhof ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (10. September 2006)

alles klar, bin da! Wer sonst noch lust hat, einfach kommen.


----------



## mabi (10. September 2006)

schau jetzt noch f1 start an und fahr dann los


----------



## Ben1000 (10. September 2006)

Hehe, mim Rad? Na dann darfst de aber kurbeln!!!


----------



## gzero (12. September 2006)

Morgen fahre ich mal nach Mittenwald: Versuche mal das Karwendelahus hoch hoch u fahren, binschon gespannt, wie es wird, war bisher jetzt nur 1mal in den Alpen.


----------



## mabi (13. September 2006)

schaffst du, haben dich extra dafür fit gemacht


----------



## Ben1000 (13. September 2006)

Von mir auch viel Spaß und Glück!  

Ei ei ei, dass Wetter ist einfach nur zu geil. Ich könnte mich schon wieder auf´s Bike setzen. Aber heute ist mal Ruhetag, ausserdem habe ich leider keine Zeit. Aber morgen Nachmittag würde ich so wie´s aussieht wieder fahren. Evt. hat ja jemand Lust auf ne Runde...


----------



## Ben1000 (14. September 2006)

Na, niemand Lust?  Noch bin ich zu Hause...


----------



## mabi (16. September 2006)

haben's dein bike geklaut ?
hab heut nen schäätzer mit nen radon t. stax edition vorbeifahren sehen


----------



## Ben1000 (16. September 2006)

mabi schrieb:
			
		

>




Na toll und du lachst auch noch!!!  

Ich müsst ja direkt mal in den Keller schauen. Vorgestern war es noch da. Ansonsten hast dir ja hoffentlich das Nummernschild aufgeschrieben, oder!

Ist denn morgen jemand mit dem Bike unterwegs? Wenns sich ergibt würde ich spotan ne Runde mitfahren...

Ich habe mir in so ner Zeitschrift letzt die Strecke des Deutschlandcross von nächstem Jahr angeschaut. Die siebente Etappe fängt ja fast bei uns vor der Haustüre an, nämlich in Kirchehrenbach bei Forchheim. Da kann man dann nächstes Jahr zum zuschauen hinfahren!  

Ich hab mir mal überlegt, gar nicht so lange zu warten. Vielleicht will ich die letzten beiden Etappen selber mal fahren. 


Etappe 7: von Kirchehrenbach nach Untersteinach (84 km, 1700 hm)
Etappe 8: von Untersteinach nach Selb (85 km und 1700 hm)

Zugegen, dass sind nicht gerade die einfachsten Etappen, aber je nach Lust und Kondition könnte man das ja auch in drei oder zweieinhalb Tagen fahren. Highlights sind der hängende Stein, die Wolfsschlucht und die zwei tausender Ochsenkopf und Schneeberg und natürlich noch vieles mehr. 

Das Roadbook könnt ihr euch hier herunterladen: http://http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/814/MB_0906_RoadbookBRD.doc

Als Zeitpunkt hätte ich an ein Oktoberwochenende gedacht. Ich würde auch unter der Woche fahren. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass man die Strecke für sich alleine hat. Aber ich weiß ja, dass sich nicht jeder die Zeit so frei einteilen kann wie ich. Wie schaut es aus? Hätte denn jemand interesse mal so ein Tourchen mitzumachen? Würde mich freuen, wenn da was zusammengeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (17. September 2006)

Etappe 7 ( ok nicht genau die stecke ) bin ich gestern mitn frankenbiker und ein paar "alten" kumpels gefahren. wobei fahren die sache nicht im entferntesten trifft, heizen, racen, fliegen und soße tanken wäre richtig  
die trails um/bei/zu pottenstein sind der absolute wahnsinn


----------



## Ben1000 (17. September 2006)

mabi schrieb:


> Etappe 7 ( ok nicht genau die stecke ) bin ich gestern mitn frankenbiker und ein paar "alten" kumpels gefahren. wobei fahren die sache nicht im entferntesten trifft, heizen, racen, fliegen und soße tanken wäre richtig
> die trails um/bei/zu pottenstein sind der absolute wahnsinn



Du meinst die Strecke entlang der Wiesent und der Aufseß, oder? Ich habe die Strecke gestern mal bei Magig Maps eingetragen. Schauen wirklich sehr viel versprechend aus. Wie ist der technische Anspruch? Ist die Strecke denn auch für mich an einem Tag zu schaffen? Ich habe da noch so meine Zweifel, oder was meinst du?

Was heisst den eigentlich Soße tanken? Bier, Schweiß, Bratensoße???


----------



## gzero (17. September 2006)

Bin wieder da: Es war traumhaft in den Alpen: Ich bin sogar die "klassische Karwendelrunde " mit 70 km und 1800 hm gefahren, war mit pausen ca. 10 Std unterwegs..das werde ich bestimmt im nächsten Jahr mal wiederholen, evt. mal mit einer Übernachtung auf einer Hütte, das würde mich auch mal reizen.


----------



## Ben1000 (17. September 2006)

Na dann glückwunsch!


----------



## Grave-Digger (17. September 2006)

hm kirchehrenbach .. auch nicht schlecht ^^ einmal über die kreuzung bin ich dort^^


----------



## Ben1000 (18. September 2006)

Na wie wär es dann? Ich suche nach wie vor noch einige Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (18. September 2006)

für was ?


----------



## Ben1000 (18. September 2006)

Na für meinen Mini- Deutschlandcross mit gemütlichen, nächtlichen Beisammensitzen, fern ab der Zivilisation (=Frau?!  )!


----------



## Grave-Digger (18. September 2006)

nice idea


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. September 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Zivilisation (=Frau?!  )!



Wo besteht da der Zusammenhang?


----------



## mabi (18. September 2006)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Wo besteht da der Zusammenhang?



er behauptet doch tatsächlich frauen sind zivilisiert und wir männer nicht


----------



## Ben1000 (18. September 2006)

Na scheizze, da hat jemand was falsch verstanden  ! Ich meinte wohl, dass wir die Frauen getrost zu Hause lassen könnten. Dass heißt ja nicht, dass nicht auch Frauen mitfahren dürfen  !

Nun gut, ich mache jetzt bis auf weiteres Gebrauch von meinem Recht die Aussage zu verweigern. Meine Zivilisation steht nämlich gerade hinter mir (  ).

Hat denn nu jemand Lust drauf? Weiß nämlich net, ob ich mir das alleine antun will!


----------



## mabi (18. September 2006)

auf ne wochenendtour ( zwei oder 2,5 tage (ab freitag nachmittag )) hätte ich schon mal lust, stichwort goldener oktober, aber net in die fränkische oder ins fichtelgebirge.
das sind so typische touren : los wir hauen am sonntag früh die bikes in den bus und fahren schneeberg und ochsenkopf ab. liegt wahrscheinlich an der nähe  
mich würde wenn scho ganzes we der gardasee oder die alpen reizen


----------



## Ben1000 (18. September 2006)

Hey das mit So könnte hinhauen! Ich muss bisher noch nicht arbeiten. Genau kann ich das aber erst am Mi sagen. (falls das jetzt ein Angebot war   ) Du hast ja durchaus recht. Allerdings kenne ich als non Bambergis diese Gegend ja auch nicht. Aber das ist echt was für Tagesausflüge. Ich hab mir die Strecke vom Deutschlandcross (7. Etappe) noch mal auf der Karte angeschaut. Die letzten 30 km sind reine Teerstrasse  !

Gardasee?! ist das nicht ein wenig weit für 2,5 Tage? Sind ja doch 600 km. Da sitzt man ja fast zwei Tage nur im Auto! Ein wenig näher wäre nicht schlecht. Ich könnte auf halber Strecke ein Wohnmobil ausleihen (Schwiegereltern). 
Fakt ist, dass der Kurztrip nicht zu teuer werden darf. Habe einen eher begrenzten Etat. Die Fränkische würde da billig kommen, ist aber auch irgendwie langweilig! Wie wär es denn mit Füssen (371 km inclusive Wohnmobil holen) oder bayrischer Wald (250 bis 300 km, ohne Wohnmobil, ist zuviel Umweg)? Andere günstige Vorschläge? Ortskenntnis oder gute Touren wären natürlich von Vorteil. Man will ja net den ganzen Tag auf der Forstautobahn rumheizen, oder?!


----------



## mabi (18. September 2006)

frag mal den "großen navigator" alias Frankenbiker,
der war ja navigationssystem bevor er lehramt studiert hat  
kennt jede brauerei mit mehr als 20 hekto/jahr südlich des 50ten breitengrades und deren schnellste und/oder traillastigste verbindung untereinander  
sehs mal so, abfahrt fr. 14.00 um 17.00 biste in garmisch um 18.00 in tirol selbst mit meinen bubu


----------



## Ben1000 (18. September 2006)

mabi schrieb:


> sehs mal so, abfahrt fr. 14.00 um 17.00 biste in garmisch um 18.00 in tirol selbst mit meinen bubu



Na aber um 18 Uhr brauch man ja auch nicht mehr biken. Ausser der große Navigator ist auch als Funzel einsetzbar!
Da würde ich schon eher sagen Sa um 6:00 Uhr im Bubu und um 10:00 Uhr auf´m Bike in Tirol! Let´s rock! So spart man sich ne überflüssige Übernachtung und entgeht dem Risiko gleich am ersten Tag nen Kater auszuschwitzen!

Wie würds denn mit unserem großen Navigator ausschauen? Hätte der denn Lust? Und wollt ihr beiden dann wieder Rennen fahren oder ist da noch Platz für nen halbstarken wie mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (19. September 2006)

Ein Bike-WE ist immer gut!  
Wenn's aber mit um 6:00 Uhr losfahren beginnt weniger! :kotz: 

Das mach' ich nur für (eine) Diva!  

Um den Kater zu vermeiden empfehle ich einen verantwortungsbewussten umgang mit Alkohol - oder Training!  

Aber wo soll's hingehen? Bayerische Alpen sind vielleicht nicht schlecht. Zelt oder Pension? Und nicht zu spät, da ich nicht als Funzel dienen kann! 

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (19. September 2006)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Ein Bike-WE ist immer gut!
> Wenn's aber mit um 6:00 Uhr losfahren beginnt weniger! :kotz:
> 
> Das mach' ich nur fÃ¼r (eine) Diva!



Und wenn wir dir eine versprechen?  Ich geb ja zu, 6:00 Uhr ist ein wenig mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. Ich meinte ja nur, dass wir erst am Sa. losfahren sollten, da die Ãbernachtung vom Freitag auf Samstag im Bezug aufs Biken irgendwie Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig ist, oder?! Wenn man am Samstag um 11:00 oder um 12:00 Uhr ankommt kann man ja immer noch ganz schÃ¶n km machen. WÃ¼rde aber auch am Fr. fahren, wenn euch das lieber ist.



> Um den Kater zu vermeiden empfehle ich einen verantwortungsbewussten umgang mit Alkohol - oder Training!



Mit dem Training habe ich gestern begonnen. Heute morgen habe ich dann festgestellt, dass ich noch ein paar Trainingseinheiten brauche  !



> Aber wo soll's hingehen? Bayerische Alpen sind vielleicht nicht schlecht. Zelt oder Pension? Und nicht zu spÃ¤t, da ich nicht als Funzel dienen kann!
> 
> M.



Kennt sich denn jemand von euch irgendwo etwas besser aus, oder mÃ¼ssten wir uns auf Karten verlassen? Ich hatt FÃ¼ssen schon mal ins Auge gefasst, deswegen komme ich darauf. Ich sagte ja schon, ich kÃ¶nnte ein Wohnmobil bekommen. Das wÃ¤re dann wohl irgendwas zwischen Zelt und Pension. Zu dritt kann man in dem Ding bequem pennen. Zu viert ginge auch noch.

Man kÃ¶nnte hier pennen:
http://www.wohnmobilplatz.de/ 14 Euro pro Nacht fÃ¼r alle zusammen mit Strom! Nur Duschen muss man noch extra zahlen. Das wÃ¤ren bei drei Personen nicht mal 5 Euro pro Nacht! Da kÃ¶nnen wir dann gerne schon am Freitag anreisen.

Oder hier:
http://www.camping-brunnen.de/
Ist ne coole Lage, aber der Kostet pro Person schon 7 â¬ + 6 â¬ Stellplatz + Strom. Da kommen wir sicher auf das doppelte wie bei dem oberen.

TourenvorschlÃ¤ge gibt es einige im Netz, unter anderem habe ich sie hier im Forum auch schon gelesen.

Wie schauts denn bei euch an den WE im Oktober aus? Wann wÃ¼rdet ihr denn fahren wollen?


----------



## Grave-Digger (19. September 2006)

*heul* ich bin imo nicht zurechenbar und kann immer erstkurzfristig zu und absagen -.- wurde ab heute zu 4 Schichten verdonnert  immer im 2 tagewechsel


----------



## mabi (19. September 2006)

naja mal schnell gegoogelt :
http://www.weisser-hirsch.com/preise.html
appartment 38,50/tag, da brauchen wir kein wohnmobil, und sollten immer was finden


----------



## Ben1000 (19. September 2006)

Da hast du aber einen mindestaufenthalt von 5 Tagen und musst die Ferienwohnung fÃ¼r 51,- â¬ nehmen. Das Apartment ist nur fÃ¼r 2 Personen. Ich wÃ¼rde ehrlichgesagt eine gÃ¼nstige LÃ¶sung vorziehen. Mehr als nen Hunni wollte ich fÃ¼r soÂ´n WE eigentlich nicht ausgeben und wenns drunter geht wÃ¤r ich sogar noch glÃ¼cklicher - bin doch ein armer Schlucker!


----------



## mabi (19. September 2006)

wollte ja nur damit andeuten :
im bayrischen alpenraum kriegste ne hÃ¼tte fÃ¼r 10â¬/person/nacht selbstverpfleger, mÃ¼ssen wir uns halt mal die "mÃ¼he" machen
die pensionen unter www.stadt-fuessen.de anzugucken und das gute alte telefon benutzen und die alm-Ã¶his mal ancallen 
wie gesagt, fÃ¼ssen und die pensionen sind reine beispiele
gibt noch garmisch .....


----------



## Ben1000 (19. September 2006)

Garmisch fänd ich auch o.k.. Wenns ne gute, günstige Unterkunft gibt, dann können wir auf alle auch ne Hütte oder Pension o.ä. nehmen. Interessanter ist wahrscheinlich der Termin. Wann würds denn bei euch gehen?


----------



## mabi (21. September 2006)

so bevor das jetzt einschläft  
mal nägel mit köpfen machen  

sollten uns abens/zeitnahe mal mit kartenmaterial bewaffnet in bbg city treffen,
schlage dazu bikers-liebling orlando nudelbar in der austraße vor
( oki michael ich fahr und hol dich ab  )

also wann ?
mo/di/mi/do  20:30


----------



## Ben1000 (21. September 2006)

mabi schrieb:


> so bevor das jetzt einschläft
> mal nägel mit köpfen machen
> 
> sollten uns abens/zeitnahe mal mit kartenmaterial bewaffnet in bbg city treffen,
> ...



Juhuu, ich fahr auch - mit dem bike!  

Mo geht nicht. Di ist eher schlecht. Mittwoch und Donnerstag ist optimal. Wie schauts beim Frankenbiker aus?

Welches Kartenmaterial? Internetausdrücke und Infos und so könnte ich einholen. Karten hätte ich auf Computer - Magic Maps. Leider keinen Laptop am start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (21. September 2006)

Mir würde Donnerstag passen!


----------



## Ben1000 (21. September 2006)

Na dann Donnerstag um 20.30 Uhr im Orlando in der Austrasse. Ist schon notiert!


----------



## mabi (21. September 2006)

donnerstag is ok  
bring laptop mit
hab cooles kartenprogramm von kumpel bekommen


----------



## mabi (26. September 2006)

nicht das wir auf seite 2 abrutschen


----------



## Ben1000 (26. September 2006)

mabi schrieb:


> nicht das wir auf seite 2 abrutschen



Hä, den check i net?!  

Welche Seite 2, wieso abrutschen?

Ich habe übrigens schon mal ein paar Touren fürs Allgäu rausgesucht. Ob die zu gebrauchen sind ist die Frage. Können uns das ja am Do mal anschauen. Nach Unterkunft habe ich noch nicht gesucht. Von den Touren, die gefunden habe bin ich bisher eher für Oberstdorf oder Immenstadt. Mal gucken...

Wer fährt den die Woche noch mal ne Runde? Es soll ja wieder etwas schöner werden!

EDIT: Ich würde mal sagen, dass auch alle anderen, die keine Ambitonen haben ein WE mitzufahren am Do kommen könne, oder!?


----------



## Ben1000 (29. September 2006)

@ Frankenbiker und Mabi

Ich hab uns mal nen Thread erstellt, für die Reiseplanung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242183


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (5. Oktober 2006)

Juhuu, Bamberg hat seit 4.10.06 nen neuen Fahrradladen. Der ist genau bei mir um die Ecke, in der Nürnbergerstr. gegenüber der Videothek. Da guck ich jetzt mal hin und berichte euch dann mal, ob der was ist...


----------



## gzero (12. Oktober 2006)

Bin gestern nach der Arbeit mal seit langem mal wieder gefahren. Mal mal so richtig schön, bei diesen Wetter. Hoffentlich bleibt es noch so.


----------



## Ben1000 (12. Oktober 2006)

Der Fahradladen ist wohl nix gescheites. Seine Auswahl beschränkt sich eher auf die etwas besseren Baumarktbikes und Omastadträder. Ausserdem noch Bergamont, aber auch von denen habe ich nicht die allererste Sahne entdecken können. Aber die sind ja Umgezogen und es ist das Ende der Saison, vielleicht kommt da ja noch was...

Ich bleibe bei meinem Dandler in Mistendorf, die sind schwer in Ordnung die Jungs. Wo seid ihr denn so im Allgemeinen?


----------



## gzero (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin beim Guck.

Ja, in Mistendorf habe ich heuer meinen neuen Helm gekauft.Der Laden
ist mir auf Anhieb sehr positiv aufgefallen, mal eine Überlegung wert,
wenn ich mir mal in ein paar Jahren eine neues MTB kaufen würde.


----------



## Ben1000 (12. Oktober 2006)

Wie schauts aus Bambergis - das Wetter ausnutzen und mit mir am Sonntag Beikn fahrn!

Im Ernst, bekommen wir am Sonntag was zusammen? Ich würde den frühen Nachmittag vorschlagen, wenn sich der Nebel verzogen hat und die Carbovoräte aufgeladen sind. Was meint ihr?

Wohin könnte es denn gehen? Was sagen den die Jungs aus dem Nordosten? Frankenbiker kennt bestimmt noch ein paar Wegla, oder! Aber der ist ja das We nicht da, so wie ich es mitbekommen habe. Und Mabi? Scheßlitz trails?

Wie ist es mit Greenman, gzero, ttbitg, gravedigger und den anderen Franken aus der Gegend?


----------



## mabi (12. Oktober 2006)

muss ärbern  

und morgen/übermorgen mach ich da mit :

http://www.bewusst-aktiv.de/images/stories/dokumente/kurse_2006/MTB%20Seminar%20in%20BA%20am%2013.10_14.10.2006.pdf

mal sehen was geht, ob man danach  den großen drop am rötelfelsen schaft ?


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Oktober 2006)

Ist ja fit!!! Hab mich auch gleich mal für den Sa. angemeldet. Kann ja nicht zulassen, dass du mir in den Alpen davonfährst (fahrtechnisch  )  . Bin ja mal gespannt. Evt. ruf ich dich heute abend mal an und frag wies war, und was ich brauche. In welchen Kurs werden wir da wohl eingestuft? Ganz der Anfänger bin ich ja nicht, aber Profi? Na wir werden sehen, ich freue mich jedenfals schon!


----------



## mabi (13. Oktober 2006)

hallo, ist ein 2tages kurs


----------



## gzero (13. Oktober 2006)

Bloß wer kann scho Freitags um 16 Uhr teilnehemn. Da Arbeiten die meisten,so wie ich, ja noch


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Oktober 2006)

Hab mich noch für den Samstag anmelden können. Das war kein Problem. Kostet auch ein bischen weniger. Dann mal auf zum fröhlichen trailen. Für die bei denen es nichts geworden ist, vielleicht gibts den Kurs ja nächstes Jahr nochmal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (15. Oktober 2006)

wow unser guide war schon ne kampfmaschine :

http://www.markus-knoepfle.de/


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Oktober 2006)

hat's was gebracht?


----------



## mabi (16. Oktober 2006)

zwar keine blaue zehen, aber dafür blau flecken am popo nachdem ich beim wheelie den "Punkt" gefunden habe andem man die hinter bremse ziehen sollte  
ne mal im ernst war echt super  
z.b. checkt man erst am zweiten tag das da a und o die balance ist. man ist halt wesentlich sicherer wennst gaaaaanz langsam ne stufe fahren kannst und man sich eingentlich gar nicht mehr auf umkippen konzentriert sondern einfach nach vorne schaut.


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Oktober 2006)

mabi schrieb:


> wow unser guide war schon ne kampfmaschine :
> 
> http://www.markus-knoepfle.de/



ABER HALLO!

War auch ein echt netter Kerl. Der kommt ja aus Zusmarshausen, dass ist ganz in der nähe meiner alten Heimat. 

Mir hats sicher was gebracht. Ich hab gestern gleich mal ein paar Technikeinheiten in unsere Tour (mit Greenman) eingebracht  . Am Wochenende können wir das alles unter realistischen Bedingungen abprüfen  . Ich such uns jetzt mal schnell die zweite Tour fürs We. Betet an eure Götter um schönes Wetter!

Ach und ich schick dem Christoph mal den Link von unseren Thread, ein bischen Werbung für die Bamberger kann ja nicht schaden...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


EDIT:


> Hallo Ben1000,
> 
> auch diesen Winter hast du wieder die Möglichkeit, deine Trainingszeiten mit denen vieler anderer zu vergleichen, dich zusätzlich zum Sport treiben zu motivieren und zum Ende vielleicht sogar eine gute Platzierung im Rennrad-News.de Winterpokal zu erreichen.
> 
> ...



Kam gerade per Mail rein. Wie schauts aus, *Bekommen wir ein ambitioniertes Bamberger Team zusammen?* Bis zum 19.11. können wir uns anmelden. Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei. Ein bischen Motivation kann ja nicht schaden, oder?

-----------------------------------------------------

Da ist unser Team: http://winterpokal.rennrad-news.de/teams/details/76
*Bitte anmelden!*


----------



## Greenman (17. Oktober 2006)

@Ben: War wieder eine nette Tour am So. waren dann noch in Höfen beim Albert zum Brotzeit machen   und sind dann gemütlich heimgefahren 

Bist du jetzt Sponsor für Rennräder dann mache ich da auch mit oder wir schrauben uns alle ein 48´Blatt aufs MTB dann geht das schon  

Die Tour am Do. geht klar bei mir sag einfach bescheid wanns losgehen soll.

@GraveDigger und GZero :Seit ihr schon im Winterschlaf  wie schauts aus habt ihr am Do. auch Zeit zum Biken?

Auf Auf bevor die Ketten rosten

MfG da Greenman


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Oktober 2006)

Do klappt leider nicht. Ich habe ganz vergessen, dass ich arbeiten muss. Und ein paar Sachen für´s Allgäu We muss ich auch noch machen. (@ mabi: z.B. Radl putzen   !)

Mi würde bei mir gehen. Aber da muss der Floh arbeiten, oder?


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Oktober 2006)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Da ist unser Team: http://winterpokal.rennrad-news.de/teams/details/76
> *Bitte anmelden!*




Upps, bitte *nicht* anmelden. Es gibt ja für MTB einen eigenen Pokal, der erst später gestartet wird. Also vergesst das Team, wir müssten ein neues aufmachen.


----------



## Greenman (17. Oktober 2006)

Mi würde bei mir gehen. Aber da muss der Floh arbeiten, oder?[/QUOTE]

@Ben: Mittwoch geht bei mir leider nicht und der Flo muß da arbeiten 

Dann werden wir halt am Do. mal wieder zur Friesner Warte fahren.

@Grave Digger:Wie schaut es bei dir aus für Do.?

@Ben&Co:

Ich wünsche euch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß im Allgäu 

Happy Trail

Greenman


----------



## Ben1000 (5. Januar 2007)

Morgen, am Samstag gehts wieder los! Mabi, Frankenbiker und ich fahren durch den Matsch. Wir treffen uns um 14:00 Uhr am Stadion in Bamberg. Eingekehrt wird in Schammelsdorf. Weg steht noch nicht fest.

Also wer Lust hat soll kommen oder hier posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenman (5. Januar 2007)

Hier ein Tipp für So.

Weihnachten ist vorbei, das neue Jahr ist auch schon ein paar Tage jung. Die Pfunde müssen weg und die neue Saison schwirrt einem schon im Kopf herum. Eine gute Gelegenheit sich ins neue Jahr einzubiken. Ein Wintermarathon der etwas anderen Art.

http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/

MfG der Greenman


----------



## Ben1000 (5. Januar 2007)

Ja optimal, dann kannst ja morgen noch ne kurze Trainingsrunde mitfahren! Kannst dich ja dann abkapseln...


----------



## Wiggum (10. März 2007)

Hallo @all,

ich dachte mir ich laße den Thread hier wieder aufleben und wollte fragen, ob ihr schon wieder in Bamberg unterwegs seid.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Leuten, die Lust haben gelegentlich Touren zu fahren oder auch nicht alleine auf dem MTB trainieren wollen. 
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch Lust oder es gibt bereits ein paar von euch, die mich mal mitnehmen.

Gruß

U.


----------



## Ben1000 (12. März 2007)

Ja logisch ist da jemand unterwegs, mal mehr mal weniger. Wir können gerne mal ne Runde drehen. Im Moment bin ich etwas krank, aber im Laufe der Woche werde ich wieder langsam mim Training anfangen.

Wann hast du denn Zeit und was stellst du dir denn so vor?

EDIT, Nachtrag:

Nachdem ich mir das Wetter mal die nächste Woche angeschaut habe, bin ich dafür, dass wir nächsten Samstag mal wieder gemeinsam unsere Bikes ausführen. Je nach Einkehr ja auch mit Nightride heim, wer weiß...

Ich würde jetzt mal pauschal sagen 14.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt je nach dem wo es hingehen soll.

Wer hat interesse? Wie schauts aus Frankenbiker (wie war eigentlich eure Monstertour am Sa.?) und Mabi? Und es wird MOUNTAINBIKE gefahren!


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. März 2007)

Sonntag war hart!

Samstag können wir mal anvisieren - wenn ich bis dahin mein Bike wieder zusammengebaut habe. Ja, nun wird die Gabel endlich eingebaut, der Steuersatz ist drin, aber die Kralle ist etwas widerborstig.

Vielleicht lässt sich ein Elektrolyt schon im Freien genießen (lechz)

Gruß
M


----------



## Wiggum (13. März 2007)

Hallo,

im Moment bin ich auch noch krank, weiß auch noch nicht, wie lange das dauert.
Aber wenn ich wieder fit bin würde ich gerne eine Runde mitdrehen.

Eure Ausfahrt am Samstag klingt auch gut, wenn es geht könnte ich da ja mal mitfahren??
Im Grunde stelle ich mir unter der Woche so 1 - 1,5 Stunden am Wochenende gerne auch mal länger so 3-4 Stunden. Aber für den Moment noch nicht so lang. Muss jetzt erstmal wieder reinkommen nach dem Flachliegen.

Wir können ja was ausmachen, wenn die Erkältungswelle überstanden ist. 
Und wenn ihr am Wochenende fahrt, würde ich mich bis Freitag mal melden.

Gruß

U.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (14. März 2007)

@ Frankenbiker

Das Wetter soll so wie jetzt bis Samstag bleiben! Da könnten wir mal schauen, ob wir drausen Pausieren können  . Wo solls denn hingehen? Hast ne Idee? 

@Wiggum

Klar kannst du mit fahren, du sollst sogar. Darum gibt es ja diesen Thread. Also bei mir steht der Samstag. Wir fahren meist, je nach Wetter so zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden. Aber je nach Lust und Laune (wenn es dunkel wird wird eingekehrt).


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. März 2007)

Also, wie schaut's am Samstag aus?

Vorschlag: 13:30 Stadion - Friesner Warte - Veilbronn - Unterleinleiter (evtl. dort ein Elektrolyt) Geisdof - Stammberg - Schammelsdorf (noch ein Elektrolyt?) Bamberg (oder dort ein Elektrolyt) --> ca 60 km

Gruß M.


----------



## Wiggum (16. März 2007)

Also würde morgen schon gerne mit, aber wirklich fit bin ich noch nix.

Vielleicht dann beim nächsten Mal dann. Sollte erstmal wieder klein anfangen nach zwei Wochen Virus.

Viel Spaß für morgen.


----------



## Ben1000 (16. März 2007)

Bin auch nicht so wirklich fit. Ich schleppe auch noch irgendwas bronchiales mit mir rum. Aber mal morgen gucken wie das Wetter wird. Wenns schifft bleib ich lieber zu Hause. Ich meld mich morgen früh nochmal.


----------



## mabi (17. März 2007)

die jugend von heute, total verweichlicht  
wie schauts nu aus ?


----------



## Greenman (17. März 2007)

Hi Jungs,

ich fahre heute um 11:00 Uhr ne kleine Runde.

Treffpunkt: Siebenschläferkapelle bei Stegaurach

Happy Trail der Greenman

PS:Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur einen schlecht gekleideten Biker


----------



## Ben1000 (17. März 2007)

@ Greenman
Dann fahr doch mit uns mit! Macht doch mehr Spaß als alleine!

@ Mabi
Ja ja, ist ja schon gut. Wenn es nicht in strömen schifft fahr ich mit und ruinier mir wegen euch die Gesundheit  .

Allerdings bin ich dafür nicht so weit von Bamberg wegzufahren. Wenn es richtig losströmt will ich nicht so lange Heim haben. Ich weiß, Weichei, aber ich hab keine Lust nächste Woche schon wieder flach zu liegen....

Insofern um 13.30 Uhr am Stadion. Wenn es mir zu stark Regnet rufe ich dich nochmal an.


----------



## mabi (20. März 2007)

Juuhuu, gar net mitbekommen
hab die 222te antwort im thema gemacht 
 

tour am samstag war spitze
vorallem das "bock-elektolyt"  in schammelsdorf
hmmm des war lecker micha  

jetzt mal ernst beiseite : die trails waren in suppppper zustand
nicht matschig nass und nicht staubtrocken eigentlich genau richtig, hat so
richtig bock auf mehr gemacht, und jetzt dieser bescheuerte wintereinbruch 
naja den hund wird's freuen waren gerade wieder mal joggen.


----------



## Ben1000 (21. März 2007)

mabi schrieb:


> waren gerade wieder mal joggen.



Löblich, löblich! Muss gestehen, dass du den Winter fleißig warst.  Komm den Berg hoch ja kaum noch hinterher... Aber jetzt ist Schluss mim faul, krank und verletzt sein. Die Kondition muss wieder her.

Ich schmeiß hier mal den nächsten Sonntag in die Runde. Je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune könnten wir ja zusammen fahren, oder?


----------



## Wiggum (21. März 2007)

Sonntag klingt gut. Da sollte es vielleicht auch schon ein bißchen wärmer sein und Schnee liegt ja nicht wirklich welcher. 

Nachdem es jetzt wieder besser geht   und der Trainingsrückstand weg muss, bin ich dabei.
Allerdings brauche ich jemanden der mich führt  , meine Kenntnisse vom Umland sind wie schon gesagt recht dürftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (21. März 2007)

Kein Thema, ich kann dich abholen, bzw. wir treffen uns irgendwo, wo du dich auskennst.

Wäre denn Sonntag 13.30 Uhr genehm? Wie schauts aus Frankenbiker und Mabi? Michael, bist wieder gesund? Sonntag solls ja wieder schöner werden:







Ich habe allerdings keine Lust schon wieder die Samstagsstammstrecke nach Schammelsdorf zu fahren, wir sollten uns mal was neues Einfallen lassen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. März 2007)

Schaut schlecht aus. Leide unter multiplen Viren- und Bakterienbefall. Aber vielleicht setzt ja eine wundersame Heilung ein.

Gruß
M.


----------



## Wiggum (21. März 2007)

Der Treffpunkt von letztem Samstag ist okay. Zum Stadion hab ichs nicht weit. Und die Zeit ist auch gut.
Ich hoffe mal das es wettermäßig wieder besser. Zumindest trocken soll es bleiben.
Wohin soll´s denn gehen? Zeitmäßig wären so ca. 2 Stunden (+/-) in Ordnung?


----------



## mabi (21. März 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings keine Lust schon wieder die Samstagsstammstrecke nach Schammelsdorf zu fahren, wir sollten uns mal was neues Einfallen lassen.



du wolltest ja net auf die friesner warte


----------



## Ben1000 (22. März 2007)

Hast ja recht. Aber auch zur Friesener fährt man vom Stadion aus so gut wie den selben Weg. Aber bevor ich hier nur gross rumrede lasse ich Taten folgen und übernehme am So den Guidejob. Es geht in den Bamberger Süden (keine Wiederrede Mabi!). Allerdings ist Stadion zum losfahren dann Mist. Wir treffen uns an der Marienbrücke, östliche Seite, um 13.30 Uhr. 

@ Wigum
Kennst du die Marienbrücke? 2 Stunden+ geht schon in Ordnung.

@Mabi
Bist dabei, oder?

@Frankenbiker
Also bis Sonntag solltest du schon wieder fit sein. Sonst hilft bei nem alten Gaul eh nur erschiessen  . Dein Bruder soll auch gleich mitkommen....


----------



## Wiggum (22. März 2007)

In Bamberg find ich mich schon einigermaßen zurecht. Außerhalb wird`s dann schwieriger 
Marienbrücke ist gut, da hab ich auch nicht weit.
Bin am Sonntag dabei. Und bin guter Hoffnung das dieses sch***öne Wetter bald vorbei ist.


----------



## mabi (22. März 2007)

bei dem wetter kannst des mtb vergessen 
ausserdem ist am sonntag basketball gegen köln um 17.00
werd ein paar stunden mitn rennrad daddeln


----------



## Ben1000 (23. März 2007)

mabi schrieb:


> bei dem wetter kannst des mtb vergessen
> ausserdem ist am sonntag basketball gegen köln um 17.00
> werd ein paar stunden mitn rennrad daddeln



Jetzt hör halt auf! Du bist so eine Memme geworden!!!  Am Sonntag soll das Wetter wieder schön werden und warm auch, also stell dich gefälligst nicht so an und fahr mit. Mit deinem Schmalspurrad kannst du ja alleine auch fahren. Wenn du keine Lust auf Einkehren hast, bist du bis um fünf auch wieder daheim.


----------



## Ben1000 (24. März 2007)

Alles klar Wiggum, schaut so aus, als ob wir zu zweit bleiben. Habe Mabi gestern noch gesehn, der fährt net mit. Ein wenig matschig wird es mit Sicherheit, aber das ist ja auch lustig. Also bis um 13.30 Uhr an der Brücke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiggum (24. März 2007)

Alles klar, kein Thema. Bin dabei. 
Und jetzt hat sich`s sogar ausgezahlt, das ich mein Bike noch nicht geputzt hab  

Bis morgen um 13:30


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. März 2007)

Es zahlt sich immer aus, sein Rad nicht zu putzen  

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (25. März 2007)

Hehe, da hast du recht! Soll das heißen, dein Rad ist eh noch dreckig und du fährst auch mit?


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. März 2007)

leider nein, mein Virencocktail erweist sich als äußerst hartnäckig und scheinbar auch gegen Antibotika resistent. 

Gruß M.


----------



## webhoffi (27. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

suche a paar mit denen man "biken" kann, aber bitte keine Profis ;-) bin bloss laienhafter Amateur, auskennen tu ich mich auch nich wirklich in BA und Umgebung auch wenn ich schon seit 5 Jahren hier zu tun hab.


----------



## Greenman (28. März 2007)

@webhoffi:

Wie viel Km willst du den fahren?

Im Raum Stegaurach gibt es ein paar kleine und feine Trails;-)

Habe momentan leider etwas Probleme mit dem Knie aber eine leichte Tour geht schon.

Falls du an deiner Fahrtechnik etwas feilen willst kann ich dir den Bike-Fun-Trail bei Schwarzenbach im Frankenwald empfehlen.

http://www.schwarzenbach-wald.de/Single-Trail/index.html

Werde dort am WE vielleicht etwas Biken.

Happy Trail der Greenman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (29. März 2007)

Wann hast du denn vor zu fahren, Greenman? Hört sich interessant an. Ich würde evt. mitfahren. Wenn wir mehrere sind gerne auch mim Auto. Hätte denn sonst noch jemand Lust? Je nach Lust und Laune können die die noch Kondi haben ja noch eine Tour durch den Frankenwald machen....


----------



## Greenman (29. März 2007)

Hi Ben,

ich fahre am So. erst nach Coburg und hole eine Freundin ab und wir fahren dann von dort weiter mit dem Auto nach Schwarzenbach.

Wir wollen dann nur etwas auf dem Bike Fun Trail fahren.

Allerdings nur wenn es zuvor nicht regnet sonst ist der North Shore Trail nicht befahrbar.

Eine große Tour kann ich leider noch nicht fahren 

Es gibt dort aber auch eine Tour (MTB7) die direkt am Bike Fun Trail vorbeiführt, falls du eine Tour fahren willst.

Siehe hier:

http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/start.php

Vll sieht man sich ja dann auf dem Bike Fun Trail 

Happy Trail Greenman


----------



## Ben1000 (29. März 2007)

Blöd, am Sonntag geht es bei mir eher schlecht, weil ich da aufm Mittelaltermarkt in Ba bin. Wann fahrt ihr denn genau?

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag zu biken?


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. März 2007)

Mittelaltermarkt - was ist denn dass für eine Kacke?? Gibts da wenigstens Bier? Oder nur Touris? Armes Bamberg!


----------



## Ben1000 (30. März 2007)

^^ Schimpf da mal net so rum! A Bier wirds schon geben oder an Met oder so´n Kram. Ich will da ja nicht den ganzen Tag verbringen, nur mal drüber schlendern, die Frau ein wenig Gassi führen   . Was ist denn nu mit dir? Lebst du wieder oder bist du immer noch in Quarantäne? Fährst du am We?


----------



## Wiggum (30. März 2007)

Hallo,

wäre am Wochenende gerne dabei, bin aber leider im Urlaub. 
Muss mich eh noch von der Tour vom Sonntag erholen, da bin ich gnadenlos versägt worden.  
Aber beim nächsten Mal sieht`s besser aus, hoffentlich.

Viel Spass am Wochenende (und im Frankenwald) bis nach Ostern, dann fahr ich wieder mit.


----------



## Greenman (1. April 2007)

@Ben:

War heute auf dem Bike Fun Trail und er ist leider in einem sehr schlechten Zustand 

Es liegen vom letzten Sturm immer noch sehr viele Bäume auf dem Trail und wir mussten unsere Bikes mehr tragen als wir fahren konnten 

Habe darauf hin ans Rathaus Schwarzenbach eine Mail geschrieben das auf der Homepage auf den schlechten Zustand hingewiesen wird.

Hast also nichts verpasst.

Bis demnächst.

Gruß der Greenman


----------



## Greenman (12. April 2007)

Update Bike Fun Trail.

Auf der Homepage wird jetzt auf den Sturmschaden hingewiesen 

Fahre am So. die Pottensteiner Tälertour (19,2 Km 200Hm).

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der Rodelbahn bei Pottenstein.

Uhrzeit gebe ich dann noch bekannt falls jemand mitfahren will.

MfG der Greenman


----------



## gzero (13. April 2007)

@greenman: Wenn Du nächste Woche so was machst, bin ich vielleicht dabei,
aber ich werde dann eher Sa. Nachmittgas in der Fränkischen sein.


----------



## Ben1000 (14. April 2007)

Ja da geht ja mal wieder was im Bamberger Land! 

Wir fahren morgen, So. den 15.04. in die fränkische. Wird wohl ein längerer Ausritt werden. Wer Lust hat ist gerne Eingeladen. Treffen uns um 10.30 Uhr in Schesslitz (Ben, Frankenbiker, Mabi). Wo müsste man noch ausmachen. Wenn also jemand mit will, hier nochmal melden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiggum (16. April 2007)

Hallo,

das nächste Mal bin ich wieder dabei, sofern ich nicht arbeiten muss. Bei mir heißt das entweder am kommenden Samstag  oder Sonntag. Falls jemand Lust hat, sagt Bescheid. 
Wohin kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee.

Grüße

U.


----------



## gzero (16. April 2007)

Werde vielleicht mal am Sa. Nachmittag den Brauerreienweg ab Heroldsmühle fahren. Sind 23 km, weiß aber die Höhenmeter nicht.


----------



## Ben1000 (16. April 2007)

Ich schlage mal den Sonntag vor, da ich am Sa. nicht kann. So 14.00 Uhr würde bisher bei mir gehen. Kann ich aber erst genau aum Mi oder Do  sagen. Wohin können wir uns ja noch überlegen...


----------



## Wiggum (21. April 2007)

Hallo @all,

ich wäre morgen am Sonntag mit dabei für 2-3 Stunden, wenn jemand Lust drauf hat sagt Bescheid. Abfahrt so zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr. Das wohin ist mir auch noch unklar.

@Ben
Fährst du morgen oder klappt das nicht?

Gruß

U.


----------



## Ben1000 (21. April 2007)

Jup, klappt, aber leider nur morgends. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3631294&posted=1#post3631294

Aber ich hoffe du kommst trotzdem mit. Wir könnten zusammen nach Schesslitz fahren. Evt. will ja jemand mim Auto fahren, aber eigentlich ist das nur ne gute halbe Stunde mim Rad.


----------



## Wiggum (21. April 2007)

Hallo,

das hört sich gut an, aber leider kann ich in der früh noch nix. Bei mir geht`s erst später.  
Ich hoffe das es nicht nur eine einmalige Gelegenheit ist und das auch mal wiederholt wird. 

Das nächste Wochenende bin ich dann aber am Gardasee. (Hätte sogar noch einen Platz frei, falls jemand kurzfristig mit will)

Hat jemand von euch vor beim Marathon in Trieb am 6.Mai mitzufahren. Ich werd mich mal an der mittleren Runde versuchen. 

Grüße und viel Spass beim Riden

U.


----------



## mabi (21. April 2007)

wie immer am schluß sind's wieder wir drei  
sollten den thread umbenennen :
bamberg - maddin,michl,benny,bier und biken!


----------



## Ben1000 (22. April 2007)

*zustimm*  . Vielleicht haben die alle Angst vor dem was wir drei Männer so im Wald "treiben".


----------



## lowisbmx (22. April 2007)

mist, ich hab gestern nicht mehr ins forum geschaut, mit 10.30 heute früh hätte ich nicht mehr geschafft. 
fahrt ihr nächsten samstag, da hätte ich den ganzen tag zeit?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (22. April 2007)

tja, wirklich "Mist"!


----------



## gzero (23. April 2007)

Also ich bin am Sa. Nachmittag ab Heroldmühle den Brauereinenweg gefahren:

Bin mit einigen Umwegen auf 35 km und ca. 550 hm gekommen. War ok, das ist so genau was ich immer fahre und die Strecke war auch sehr schön, für meine Verhältniosse--halt gemütliches Tourenbiken....    

Würde auch gern am 6.Mai in Trieb mitfahren:Weiß aber noch nicht:
Traue mich nicht so: Werde sowieso wieder letzter..mal schauen..


----------



## mabi (24. April 2007)

Umbennen in :
Bamberg - Dosenfleisch, Käsekuchen mit Kirschen,Bier und Biken!


----------



## Ben1000 (25. April 2007)

Ich verlange Lizenzgebühren!!!  Ausserdem bist du ein misserabler Fotograf  . Wie kann man so ein tolles Motiv so versauen  .

Fragt sich ausserdem, wer da das Dosenfleisch gegessen hat!




Am Freitag fahre ich mit den Leutenbachern ne Runde. Ich fahre so um 13.25 Uhr hier in Bamberg mim Auto los. Hat jemand Bock mitzufahren?


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. April 2007)

Echt miserable Fotos und toll, wenn man Freunde hat, die einen so dezent auf körperliche Defizite (naja, ist es ja eigentlich nicht, eher im Gegenteil). Ich will die Fotos auch in Zukunft vor der Veröffentlichung sehen. Aber irgendwie ist das Foto auch erschreckend. Gut, dass ich auf den Sauerbraten verzichtet habe.

Das heißt für kommendes WE ohne Einkehr richtig km schrubben!

Gruß
M.


----------



## lowisbmx (25. April 2007)

ärgerlich das ich das mit sonntag verpeilt hab, schien ja lustig gewesen zu sein.... fahrt ihr am samstag, wenn ja würde ich mich gerne einklinken. treffpunkt in scheßlitz wäre gut, da ich aus kleukheim komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (25. April 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Echt miserable Fotos und toll, wenn man Freunde hat, die einen so dezent auf körperliche Defizite (naja, ist es ja eigentlich nicht, eher im Gegenteil). Ich will die Fotos auch in Zukunft vor der Veröffentlichung sehen. Aber irgendwie ist das Foto auch erschreckend. Gut, dass ich auf den Sauerbraten verzichtet habe.
> 
> Das heißt für kommendes WE ohne Einkehr richtig km schrubben!
> 
> ...



wir haben ihn endlich endeckt, denn versteckten "rennkompressor"  jetzt wissen wir endlich woher der dampf kommt


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. April 2007)

höchstens der Kohldampf


----------



## Tom:-) (26. April 2007)

oder der abdampf


----------



## mabi (26. April 2007)

na TOM wie schauts aus am SO ? huppendorf und/oder steinfeld könnten in die Tour eingebunden werden


----------



## Ben1000 (26. April 2007)

Sonntag ist nix gut! Lasst uns am Samstag fahren. Wann und wo ist mir egal.


----------



## mabi (27. April 2007)

SO ist Supppiiiii,
Versteh ich net, Student, keine Kinder und motzen Sonntag is schlecht


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. April 2007)

Samstag geht bei mir auch nicht!

M.


----------



## lowisbmx (27. April 2007)

hallo zusammen,
ich hätte sonntag auch zeit, wollte mit einem bekannten mal dem trail bei würgau fahren, erst giechburg, gügel, ludwag, würgau dann heldenhain und den albrabdweg zurück. hat jemand lust mitzufahren? so gegen 10 in scheßlitz?


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. April 2007)

10:00 is a weng früh --> 10:30?


----------



## lowisbmx (27. April 2007)

o.k. 10.30! wo treffen wir uns? an der kirche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (27. April 2007)

Na gut, dann müsst ihr diesmal ohne mich.... Aber zum Grillen würde ich dann evt. schon kommen, oder ist das Abgesagt.


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. April 2007)

So, also wir treffen uns heute (Sonntag) um 12:30 in Schammelsdorf vor der Brauerei!


----------



## lowisbmx (29. April 2007)

schammelsdorf?! gut das wir um 10.30 an der kirche in scheßlitz gewartet haben....


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. April 2007)

Q lowisbmx: sorry, tut mir echt leid, habe deinen post übersehen. Ich hoffe wir können dennoch mal zusammen eine Tour fahren. Also wie gesagt, Entschuldigung.

M.


----------



## Tom:-) (30. April 2007)

mabi schrieb:


> na TOM wie schauts aus am SO ? huppendorf und/oder steinfeld könnten in die Tour eingebunden werden


 
öh, 
galt das mir? sorry mabi, hab ich eben erst entdeckt. ich war am SO beim oxzone MA in WÜ, von daher wär's eh' nix geworden. aber der sommer fängt ja grad erst an, das kriegen wir dann schon mal hin. die kommenden zwei WE sind allerdings auch schon verplant ...

grütze aus erlwang
-t


----------



## Ben1000 (2. Mai 2007)

Ei, ei die Franken sind wohl alle Blind!  

Wie schauts denn am Sonntag aus? Bei mir würde es ab 14.00 Uhr gehen. Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## lowisbmx (2. Mai 2007)

Am Sonntag ist der Marathon in Trieb, da kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Mai 2007)

Fahren denn nu alle in Trieb mit oder geht am We doch noch was zusammen?


----------



## gzero (4. Mai 2007)

Wie wär es mal nächste Woch z.B Di,MI ode Do für eine kleine Abendtour
ca 30km...zeitlich so ab 17:30 oder 18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (7. Mai 2007)

Man, in Trieb waren nur für mich als "Freizeitbiker" Profis am Start...

Werde in Zukunft nur noch gemütlich biken, und mir das nicht mehr antun,
obwohl es eine sehr schöne Strecke war.


----------



## nosaint77 (7. Mai 2007)

Hat kommendes WE jemand Böcke auf eine Ausfahrt? Bin selbst nur am WE in BA und hab (noch) keine Ortskenntnisse. Wäre net schlecht, wenn jemand Guide spielen würde. Mögliche Termine: Sa oder So. Kann erst Fr Abend kurzfristig Bescheid geben, wann ich wirklich Zeit hab.

MTB: Liteville als leichtes Allmountain aufgebaut
Fahrtechnik und Kondition siehe Signatur


----------



## lowisbmx (8. Mai 2007)

@gzero

trieb war doch super, das wetter war spitze, strecke war der hammer und sich quälen gehört doch mit dazu bei so einem event. der trainingseffekt ist doch auch recht gut, ich weis nicht ob ich motiviert wäre so lange so schnell zu fahren im "normalbetrieb". war das erste mal das ich bei sowas mitgefahren bin, werd aber nächstes jahr da auch wieder mitmachen. welche distanz bist du eigentlich gefahren?


----------



## gzero (8. Mai 2007)

Ich bin nur die Kurzstrecke gefahren und bin drittletzter oder so gworden.
Bin halt normal "Freizeitmäßig"-gefahren, bin ja nicht so ein Freak.

Wollte ja auch nur im Ziel ankommen u. das habe ich geschaftt.

Die Strecke war schon echt super, stimmt schon.


----------



## nosaint77 (11. Mai 2007)

Hätte am Sonntag Lust auf ne Tour mit ortskundigen Bambergern (oder Umland). Oder seid ihr am Sonntag in Hollfeld?


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. Mai 2007)

hollfeld, evtl. nächstes WE

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiggum (12. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte am Sonntag auch Lust. Zeit hab ich von ca. 11:00 bis 14:00 Uhr. Mit Führen hab ich es allerdings nicht so, eher nach der Methode Try and Error.


----------



## nosaint77 (12. Mai 2007)

Evt. raff ich mich auf und fahr morgen in Hollfeld mit. Falls jemand ein Liteville sieht und der Fahrer Lauscher (=Hörgeräte) trägt, das bin ich.


----------



## Greenman (14. Mai 2007)

Hi Jungs,

am Sa. den 19.05 findet in Coburg ein MTB Event statt 

http://out-xtreme.com/

MfG der Greenman


----------



## lowisbmx (14. Mai 2007)

Noch interessanter ist jedoch der Fichtelgebirgs-Marathon am 17.05. Wer fährt alles mit?


----------



## Seether (15. Mai 2007)

Ich kenn da noch einen In Gaustadt wenn man bei der waldwiese ganz oben ist dann in den wald einbiegt und den weg entlang, da sind massig trails


----------



## Ben1000 (15. Mai 2007)

Seether schrieb:


> Ich kenn da noch einen In Gaustadt



Wen kennst du in Gaustadt? Und was hat das mit dem Fichtelgebirgsmarathon zu tun?


----------



## mabi (25. Mai 2007)

zur info :

man sollte die schammelsdorfer biertage am pfingstwochenende in die kommende biketour mit einbeziehen


----------



## Greenman (25. Mai 2007)

Hi Jungs,

ich fahre am So. um 14:00 Uhr mit einer bekannten bei der geführten Pegnitz Runde (ca.2,5-3 Std.) des Pegnitz-Mountainbike-Clubes mit.

Siehe auch: http://www.schiem-a-no.de/

Anmeldungen sind laut Club sogar noch bis Sa. möglich 

Happy Trail der Greenman


----------



## Ben1000 (25. Mai 2007)

Also da unten kann man auch ohne Guide fahren, da will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht dafür zahlen.  

So wie es aussieht fahren Mabi und ich am Pfingstmontag. Frankenbiker, wie schauts aus? Hat sonst wer Lust?


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. Mai 2007)

Bin mal wieder erkältet. Am Montag müsste es ab er wieder gehen. Warum nicht Sonntag. Montag soll das Wetter recht ungemütlich werden. :-(

Gruß
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (25. Mai 2007)

des wetter ist irgenwie indirekt proportional zu den freien tagen  

wie schauts den heute 18.00 mit spontaner 2,5h mtb runde mit finaler abfahrt vom stammberg mit punktlandung im "knoblauchs-land"  

p.s. for non-locals : brauerei knoblach in schammelsdorf


----------



## Ben1000 (25. Mai 2007)

Heute schaut eher schlecht aus, wenn man aus dem Fenster guckt. Am Sonntag habe ich besuch, und die wollen (bitte nicht schlagen!) wandern. Da werde ich wohl auf dem Uhlweg unterwegs sein. Vielleicht will ja jemand mit? Dann wäre ich mit den zwei Mädels nicht so alleine! 

Kann natürlich sein, dass uns das Wetter am Sonntag wie auch am Montag einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Aber am Mo soll es kalt, aber evt. trocken bleiben. Für den Fall dass es doch zu greislig ist, sollten wir genügend Brauereien in unsere Wegplanung aufnehmen!


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. Mai 2007)

Was sind denn das für Mädels, dass du nicht alleine mit ihnen sein möchtest ???

Kleiner Tipp: Noch wichtiger als beim Biken ist es, dass beim Wandern genügend Brauereien/Biergärten auf dem Weg liegen!! Möglichst zwei pro Ort.

Viel Spaß ;-)

Gruß
M.


----------



## Greenman (27. Mai 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Also da unten kann man auch ohne Guide fahren, da will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht dafür zahlen.
> 
> Die 2 Euro sind mir es wert
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben1000 (27. Mai 2007)

Immer doch gerne! Müssen halt mal gucken wie es zamm geht. Morgen, vorrausgesetzt das Wetter passt einigermassen fahren wir übrigens auch. Los gehts um 14.00 Uhr am Stadion, wer will....


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Mai 2007)

Wird wohl heute eher doch nicht! Scheiß Wetter!


----------



## Greenman (28. Mai 2007)

War gestern ne Klasse Tour Rund um Pegnitz mit 2 netten Guides die sich dort sehr gut auskennen 

Die Strecke ist zu 90% Wald mit vielen Singeltrails und viel Berg auf und ab 

Hatten nur am Ende der Tour ne kurze und heftige Regenschauer aber passt scho 

Ist scho echt a Trailparadies die fränkische.

Heute wird das wohl nichts mehr mit dem Wetter 

Gruß Greenman


----------



## Wiggum (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

nachdem man heute schon beim rumsitzen das Schwitzen anfängt, sollte man keine Müdigkeit vorschützen und etwas in die Pedale treten. 
Wer hat Lust kurzfristig heute Nachmittag so gegen 15:00 für zwei Stündchen im kühlen Wald eine Runde zu drehen.
Ich fände es gut, wenn mir jemand mal den Weg zur Friesener Warte zeigen kann. Da hab ich mich das letzte Mal leicht verfahren.

Sollte es heute nicht klappen, können wir gerne morgen in der Früh auch fahren.

Grüße

U.


----------



## Ben1000 (9. Juni 2007)

Na da bist de aber sauber in den Regen gefahren, oder? Vielleicht das nächste mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiggum (9. Juni 2007)

Nee, hatte nochmal Glück. Hab solange gebraucht bis ich fertig war, das ich den Regen in der trockenen Wohnung überstanden hab.

Wie schaut´s mit morgen aus früh (ca. 11:00) aus. Heißt, wenn weder der Asphalt schmilzt noch es wie aus Eimern schüttet.


----------



## Ben1000 (9. Juni 2007)

Bin leider nicht da, die Familie ruft... Nächste Woche hät ich bestimmt Zeit, wie wärs?


----------



## Wiggum (9. Juni 2007)

Schade. Nächste Woche ist grundsätzlich gut, nur werd ich einen Tag auch mal nicht da sein. Aber es wird sich ja was ergeben. Wäre super. 

Viel Spaß mit der Familie


----------



## Ben1000 (14. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Runde, heute Nachmittag? Wie schauts aus Wiggum? Wenn, dann meldet euch bis 14.30 Uhr.


----------



## Wiggum (14. Juni 2007)

Schade, Lust hätte ich schon gehabt, aber war leider noch auf Arbeit. Im Moment bietet sich der Sonntag bei mir an. Wie schaut´s da bei dir aus Ben? Und hat noch jemand anders Lust?


----------



## Ben1000 (15. Juni 2007)

Sonntag könnte klappen. Aber ich muss mal gucken wie der Samstag Abend so verläuft. Ich poste am Sonntag mal in der Früh, dann schau mer mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiggum (15. Juni 2007)

Ja das mit Sonntag wird sich bei mir trotzdem nicht ergeben. Zumindest kann ich das im Moment nicht definitiv sagen. Eventuell muss ich am Nachmittag meinen Kollegen auf Arbeit ablösen und das werd ich erst Vormittag erfahren. Wenn dann also eher spontan bei mir.

Was ist den überhaupt am Samstag geboten, das du da am Sonntag schlecht drauf bist?


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Juni 2007)

Im Moment wahrscheinlich gar nichts, weil ich mir wohl ne Grippe eingefangen hab :kotz:  ! Wird wohl dann auch nichts mit Sonntag....


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Juni 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Im Moment wahrscheinlich gar nichts, weil ich mir wohl ne Grippe eingefangen hab :kotz:  ! Wird wohl dann auch nichts mit Sonntag....



GRIPPE??!!   Doch wohl nicht wegen des Fährtchens am Donnerstag wegen des Gewitters?!   Du hattest doch die supertuperneue Jacke! 

Gute Besserung  

Gruß
M.


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juni 2007)

Ne, glaub nicht das es ne Erkältung ist. Wohl eher so ein fieser Virus. Lecker Zwieback und Tour de Suisse gucken ist ja auch mal was....


----------



## Greenman (26. Juni 2007)

Fahre evtl. am So. Nachmittag ne kleine Runde.

MfG Greenman


----------



## Ben1000 (26. Juni 2007)

Habe bisher noch nichts vor, evt. kann ich mitfahren. Ich melde mich nochmal.


----------



## Wiggum (26. Juni 2007)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Wiggum (30. Juni 2007)

Und wie schaut´s morgen aus? Geht eine Runde oder klappt´s doch nicht? Ich bin dabei, wann ist mir relativ egal.


----------



## Greenman (30. Juni 2007)

Jetzt hat mich leider auch eine Erkältung erwischt und muss leider absagen 

Gruß Greenman


----------



## Wiggum (30. Juni 2007)

okay, alles klar. Bei mir ist auch ein kleines Problem   , jetzt kann ich erst so ab drei Uhr nachmittags. Also wenn noch jemand Lust hat mit mir zu fahren dann erst später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (6. Juli 2007)

Tote Hose in Bamberg


----------



## Ben1000 (6. Juli 2007)

Joa. Guck ma ausm Fenster! Da ist der Winter ausgebrochen...


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Juli 2007)

VORSCHLAG (nicht dass dann wieder der eine oder andere am falschen Ort zur richtigen Zeit oder so steht!):

Morgen (Samstag), 14:00 in Schammelsdorf zu einer Tour über die Friesner, Schwedenfelsen, Hummerfelsen, ...

Gruß


----------



## Wiggum (7. Juli 2007)

Also nachdem der Winter sich kurzfristig wieder verabschiedet hat und ich morgen um 14:00 definitiv nicht woanders als Bamberg bin und um diese Zeit auch nichts vorhabe und und und ... 

kurz gesagt

bin dabei, allerdings wäre es nett wenn mir der genau Treffpunkt mitgeteilt wird, da ich doch etwas Orientierungsprobleme in, besser um Bamberg hab.


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Juli 2007)

Treffpunkt ist 14:00 in Schammelsdorf vor der Brauerei Knoblach (am "Dorfplatz")

Bis dann!

Gruß
M.


----------



## Wiggum (7. Juli 2007)

Alles klar bis später


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Juli 2007)

So, schön war's - endlich mal ein neues Gesicht! Gefallen hat natürlich auch und v. a. die Rast in Ketschendorf. ;-)







Ok, die Tourenführung war heute nicht einmal semioptimal. 

@ wiggum: Wir gehen mal davon aus, dass du den Heimweg noch problemlos bewältigt hast. Ich hab' s dann noch mit einer halben Stunde Verspätung nach Wiesengiech geschafft.

Gruß
M.


----------



## mabi (7. Juli 2007)

Schönes Bild  , 
Astralkörper im Gegenlicht


----------



## Wiggum (7. Juli 2007)

Super Ausblick, ich bin verzückt.  

@Frankenbiker: Ja hab dann doch noch den Weg gefunden und bin jetzt vor fünf Minuten endlich angekommen  
Hab ich doch nicht zu sehr gebremst, das du zu spät gekommen bist.

War super mit euch zu fahren, hoffe wir können das bald mal wiederholen.

Noch ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß

U.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Juli 2007)

Wiggum schrieb:


> @Frankenbiker: Ja hab dann doch noch den Weg gefunden und bin jetzt vor fünf Minuten endlich angekommen
> U.



Wie? Du bist um 22:55 Uhr heimgekommen. 5 Stunden von der Friesener bis Bbg???   Wo bist du denn noch eingekehrt?  

Gruß
M.


----------



## mabi (8. Juli 2007)

na dann hat er schon was von dir gelernt


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Juli 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn noch eingekehrt?



Apropos einkehren. Die ultimative Fress-Einkehr nach dem Biken ist wohl doch der Schiml in Gundelsheim (Zufall, dass ich es dann nicht mehr weit nach Hause habe). Mörderschnitzel in allen Varianten und super Bier zu sehr erfreulichen Preisen! So muss es sein.    

Heute war ich nach der Tour allerdings per pedes dort - der Heimweg eine Qual!! Fast :kotz: 

Also: never walk, always ride!! 

So, nun erstmal auf die Terrasse und weiter Elektrolyte tanken!

Gruß
M.


----------



## Wiggum (8. Juli 2007)

Naja halt ein bißchen verfahren.  

Nee, hat nur 45 Minuten gedauert, bis ich mich noch heimgequält habe.
Das mit den Schnitzeln hört sich gut an. Allerdings sollte man da lieber mit 4 als mit zwei Rädern einkehren. 

So eine Schlachteplatte von Samstag hätte mich wahrscheinlich schon außer Gefecht gesetzt.


----------



## mabi (26. Juli 2007)

hallo ? noch jemand da aus bamberg


----------



## Wiggum (27. Juli 2007)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH. Zumindest einer. Wie schauts aus?
Morgen Nachmittag Lust?
Bin jetzt übrigens auf einen Rahmen mit Hinterraddämpferdauerblockierung umgestiegen  

Ist noch jemand mit von der Partie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (28. Juli 2007)

Tja, leider schon ein wenig spät. Das nächste mal wieder...


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Juli 2007)

Wie schaut's morgen (Dienstag) am späteren Nachmittag (so 16:30) mit einer LOCKEREN Tour aus und einer finalen Einkehr?

Gruß
M.


----------



## mabi (30. Juli 2007)

LOCKER 
ab 17.15 wäre ich dabei


----------



## Wiggum (30. Juli 2007)

Geht morgen leider nicht. Schon verplant. Wenns nix mit meinem Rennrad zum Wochenende wird, bin ich in Bamberg. Hätte da jemand Zeit und Lust(aber ncoh nicht sicher, wie man am Konjunktiv erkennt)?


----------



## Ben1000 (30. Juli 2007)

mabi schrieb:


> LOCKER
> ab 17.15 wäre ich dabei



Müsste bei mir auch klappen. Bin allerdings den ganzen Tag am Umziehen, bzw. Kisten schleppen, deswegen Betonung auf Locker!

@ Mabi
Ich frag mal den Harry H. von den B.B. ob er auch Lust hat. Der wollte ja auch mal bei ner Lockeren Runde mitfahren.

Wo treffen wir uns denn? Nähe Bamberg wäre mir lieb, da ich wahrscheinlich kurz vor knapp mit Umziehen fertig werde. Und wo gehts hin?


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Juli 2007)

ok, 17:15 Schammelsdorf?!


----------



## mabi (30. Juli 2007)

von da fahren wir dann direkt zur brauerei knoblach  LOCKER


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. Juli 2007)

Sorry, bei mir klappt's heute doch nicht! :-(

Gruß
M.


----------



## mabi (1. August 2007)

erster


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. August 2007)

Scheiß Autos! Die blenden wie die Sau. Zweimal bin ich so vom rechten Weg abgekommen und habe einen Ausflug in den Acker gemacht! Na wenigstens war's keiner in den Graben.

Schön war's.

Gruß
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (2. August 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Scheiß Autos! Die blenden wie die Sau. Zweimal bin ich so vom rechten Weg abgekommen und habe einen Ausflug in den Acker gemacht! Na wenigstens war's keiner in den Graben.
> 
> Schön war's.
> 
> ...



jaja, 6.5 Bier blenden auch ganz schön


----------



## Ben1000 (2. August 2007)

Mich hat es auch einmal in die Brennnesseln gelassen  ! Das nächste mal wird in Bamberg eingekehrt! Da hab dann wenigstens ich einen beleuchteten Heimweg.

Ich hab hier noch was für euch (und alle andern):

- Googleearth runterladen (http://earth.google.de/download-earth.html)
- installieren
- Programm starten
- angehängte Datei (070801.kml.ZIP) runterladen und speichern und entpacken
- in Googleearth auf Datei öffnen und die entpackte Datei auswählen und auf öffnen klicken
- Bier aus dem Kühlschrank holen und öffnen
- vorm Pc gemütlich machen 
- in Googleearth links im Fenster "Orte" auf Track_070730_1 klicken, dann darunter auf den Play-Button und sich schnell 800 hömes virtuell in die Beine pumpen!

-> So macht training Spass


----------



## mabi (2. August 2007)

kann net stimmen die höhengrafik  
fehlt die abfahrt nach tiefenellern und der darauf folgende aufstieg zum stammberg,
der senkrechte strich bei km 16 "fängt" an ca. 1km nach sängerehrenmal und "endet" auf den kammrücken des stammbergs


----------



## Ben1000 (2. August 2007)

Stimmt, hast recht. mein Sensor an der Gabel hatte sich verschoben und deswegen hat er die km ab dem Stammberg nicht mehr mitgezählt. Das hab ich dann oben bei Tiefenellern gemerkt und gerichtet. Wenn ich in der x Achse Zeit einstelle, dann stimmts wieder, aber dann sieht man ja unsere stundenlange Einkehr  !


----------



## Ben1000 (3. August 2007)

Eigentlich sind wir schon mehr Eingekehrt als gefahren!


----------



## Greenman (4. August 2007)

Hi Jungs,
fahre heute um ca. 14:00 Uhr eine gemütliche Runde mit anschließender Einkehr beim Melber in Höfen 

Treffpunkt ist die Siebenschläferkapelle bei Stegaurach.

@Ben: Deine Virtuelle Tour ist ja cool müssen wir bei gelegenheit mal fahren 

Hier findest du Notladegeräte um einen PDA unterwegs wieder aufzuladen wenn zb. das Einkehren mal wieder etwas länger dauert;-)

http://www.pda-shop.net/

Gruß


----------



## Ben1000 (5. August 2007)

Greenman schrieb:


> Hier findest du Notladegeräte um einen PDA unterwegs wieder aufzuladen wenn zb. das Einkehren mal wieder etwas länger dauert;-)
> 
> http://www.pda-shop.net/
> 
> Gruß



So wie es im Moment ausschaut mach sowieso ich eher schlapp als das pda! 

Bin leider nicht in ba, sonst wäre ich schon mitgefahren.

Wenn jemand nächste Woche fährt, posten! Wäre dann ziemlich sicher dabei.


----------



## mabi (13. August 2007)

und bamberg schläft weiterhin  
geht irgendwas am mittwoch ?


----------



## setra_315_s_hd (15. August 2007)

Hi,

bin neu im Forum, möchte mit diesem Beitrag Leute für eine Tour finden.

Komme aus dem Raum Bamberg und fahre so gegen 20-25km und ca. 200-300hm, für mehr fehlen mir leider Mitfahrer.

Wäre schön wenn sich was in der nächsten Zeit ergeben würde, eine Tour so ca. 30km????

by
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (16. August 2007)

@ setra
Herzlich willkommen! Wir sind meist zu dritt unterwegs, Frankenbiker, Mabi und ich. Deiner Streckenbeschreibung zu Folge, bist du wohl noch nicht auf längere Touren trainiert, oder? Wir fahren normalerweise min. 2 Stunden, eher länger und zwischen 600 und 800 hm oder mehr. Wenn man das nicht gewohnt ist, kann das ganz schön zur Tortour werden!

Ich glaube aber gzero fährt in etwa in deinem Umpfang. Hat sich hier im Thread aber schon eine Zeit lang nicht mehr gemeldet. Schreib ihm doch einfach mal eine PM.

Ansonsten könntest du dich ja mal bei mir an ein Training dranhängen und ein Stück mitfahren. Dann könnte ich dir schon ein paar Weglein um Bamberg zeigen, falls du sie nicht schon kennst.

@ Mabi
Keiner schläft hier! Wir sind doch gestern gefahren!

@ All
Ich werfe mal den Sonntag für eine Tour in den Raum. Wiggum, wie schauts aus? Nachdem ja Frankenbiker im Urlaub ist könnten wir schon Verstärkung gebrauchen!
Ausserdem habe ich vor, wenn das Wetter passt morgen mit dem Rennradl nach Fürth zu fahren und dort das Zeitfahren der Deutschlandtour anzugucken. Dürfte die Entscheidung für Jens Voigt sein, also sicher eine spannende Sache. Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Wiggum (16. August 2007)

Guten Morgen und Gähn,

schlafen tun tut hier niemand. Aber wenn dann nicht in Bamberg  

@Ben
Bin zur Zeit nicht in Bamberg, vorraussichtlich ab nähster Woche wieder. Hab dann endlich doch mal Urlaub gekriegt. Ich hoffe, dass ich es doch mal wieder auf die Reihe kriege mit euch zu fahren. So langsam sollte ich auch einigermaßen mithalten können.
Seit wann hast du eigentlich ein Rennrad???Damals noch keins

Ich krieg mein RR entweder heute oder morgen, lechz. Zeit wirds.  

Schöne Grüße und ich drück die Daumen für gutes Wetter morgen.
Also alle die Teller leer essen


----------



## Ben1000 (16. August 2007)

Wiggum schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du eigentlich ein Rennrad???Damals noch keins



Doch, doch, das hatte ich als wir zusammen gefahren sind glaube ich auch schon. Seit anfang der Saison.


----------



## gzero (16. August 2007)

Doch, doch, ich lese ab und zu schon hier mit.

Für eine kleine Tour unter der Woche km fahre ich gerne mal mit.
Kann halt selten sagen immer wann, weil sich meine Arbeitszeit sehr variiert...

In lezter Zeit war ich öfters in der Fränkischen Unterwegs, meistens so in de Gegend um Egglosstein. Habe sogar auch Zweimal die 1000 Hm geknackt....(ganz stolz ich bin), allerdings nicht in euerem Tempo....


----------



## Greenman (17. August 2007)

Wenn das Wetter nächste Woche am Mittwoch mitspielt fahre ich am Nachmittag ne gemütliche Runde (ca. 30 Km) bei Stegaurach.

Genaue Uhrzeit gebe ich dann noch bekannt falls jemand mitfahre will.

MfG Greenman


----------



## setra_315_s_hd (17. August 2007)

Hi,

würde gerne so  "lockere" Touren bei euch mal mitfahren, habe kommende Woche aber leider Spädschicht. Aber Wochenende oder die Woche darauf würde es von meiner Seite aus gehen. Bitte behaldet mich im Hinterkopf.

Wenn ich fragen darf gibt es einen bestimmten Ausgangspunkt???

by
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenman (18. August 2007)

Hallo Michael,

bei mir fährt oft ein Bekannte mit und dann fahren wir meist lockere Touren 

Ausgangspunkt für meine Touren ist meistens die Siebenschläferkapelle bei Stegaurach.

Bin auch gerne in der Fränkischen Schweiz unterwegs.

Kannst gerne mal mitfahren.

Gruß Greenaman


----------



## Ben1000 (18. August 2007)

was geht jetzt morgen? mabi und ich treffen uns um 14:00 uhr in Schammelsdorf. Alternativ in bamberg am stadion eine halbe Stunde früher. es geht in die fränkische...


----------



## setra_315_s_hd (18. August 2007)

Hi Ben,

habe gerade gelesen das Ihr Morgen eine Tour in die Fränkische startet, kannst du die ungefäre Route beschreiben? Wäre für mich mal cool zu sehen auf was ich mich mit euch so einlasse und dann bei extremer Erschöpfung wieder umkehren kann!

by
Michael


----------



## Ben1000 (18. August 2007)

Die steht noch nicht fest, das machen wir spontan. Aber es wird sicherlich eine längere Tour. Ich denke wir fahren Richtung Wiesenttal, Ebermannstadt oder so. Wir wollten es schon ein wenig gemütlicher angehen lassen, also kein Rennen fahren. Fährst du mit?


----------



## setra_315_s_hd (18. August 2007)

Hi,

bin noch nicht sicher ob ich es Morgen schaffen werde!

Bitte wenn es genau feststeht gebt Treffpunkt und zeit durch!

By
michael


----------



## Ben1000 (19. August 2007)

14 Uhr vom Gasthof Knoblach in Schammelsdorf, der in der Kurve.


----------



## setra_315_s_hd (19. August 2007)

Hi,

war schön euch heute mal kennen zu lernen, werde in der nächsten Zeit an meiner Kondition arbeiten um auch mal einen "richtigen Berg" hochzukommen!

Ben ich danke dir nochmal für den Reifenservice, schulde dir noch einen Schlauch, naja werde mich auch mit Schlauch und Pumpe eindecken!

by
Michael


----------



## Ben1000 (20. August 2007)

War ne schöne Tour, hat viel Gaudi gemacht! Ich kann immer nur wieder Werbung machen.

Impressionen von der Tour:

Der Kreuzfelsen




Ösi-Schleuder  




Lohndorf im Sonnenuntergang  




Die Tour im Überblick




Auf baldige Wiederholung!


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. August 2007)

scheint ja eine schöne tour gewesen zu sein.

bin auch wieder da und heiß drauf, endlich mal wieder zu biken.

wann?

gruß
m.


----------



## Ben1000 (23. August 2007)

Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue...  

Das WE wird bei mir nichts, muss arbeiten und am Samstag ist Kerwa angesagt. Da geht am Sonntag wohl nicht viel!

Wie schauts nächste Woche Werktags aus? Oder bist du da schon wieder weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (23. August 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Wie schauts nächste Woche Werktags aus? Oder bist du da schon wieder weg?



ad 1) gut
ad 2) nein

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (23. August 2007)

Dachte du wolltest einen auf Hannibal machen  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (23. August 2007)

übernächste Woche


----------



## Ben1000 (23. August 2007)

Aso, na gut, dann lass uns doch nächste Woche nochmal ne Trainingsetappe anpacken. Wir telefonieren...


----------



## Tom:-) (24. August 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Dachte du wolltest einen auf Hannibal machen  .


 
ui! 
gitti, hast du neuerdings elefanten? im nürnberger tiergarten wäre ansonsten eventuell einer vakant. gib aber obacht, daß keins von den viechern auf den trail kackt. da is damals schon der ötzi drauf ausgerutscht. das gibt mecker von mutti!
erika.


----------



## Ben1000 (27. August 2007)

War mal wieder ne lustige Tour! Mit ausklang auf der Kerwa, so solls sein. Hier nochmal zum angucken von der Couch aus  :

Tip für Frankenbiker:
- kml für Google Earth
- ovl für Magic Maps (vorher aber entzippen! -> macht klicki buniti Windows normalerweise automatisch)


----------



## Ben1000 (31. August 2007)

Geht am Sonntag was?


----------



## mabi (12. September 2007)

hmmmm


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. September 2007)

aha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (14. September 2007)

kaum is onkel schussi zum schneeschieben in den alpen und papa maddin zum ärbern im keller is hier tote hose in bamberg


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. September 2007)

aber jetzt sind wir ja wieder da!


----------



## mabi (15. September 2007)

und es is geilstes bikewetter, die trails um den gügel sind in topzustandt


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. September 2007)

Am Sonntag wird die Sonne scheinen. Ideal um den Meister zu suchen - und zu finden.  

11:00 in Unterzaunsbach, dann zum Uhlweg. Wird für hiesige Verhältnisse sehr technisch!  Und wohl auch etwas anstrengend!  

Gruß
M.


----------



## mabi (23. September 2007)

geiler trip  
 ausser die "dummen" wanderer die die fränkische für sich
in anspruch nehmen (wollen)


----------



## setra_315_s_hd (23. September 2007)

Hi,

und wie wars heute? Bei dem top Wetter  

Wer hat den lust/zeit mir mal die Wege um die Altenburg zu zeigen???

By
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (29. September 2007)

Die Bockbiersaison steht vor bzw. schon in der Türe! 

Grund genug für eine entsprechende Bike-Ausfahrt!  

Da eher das Kulinarische im Vordergrund steht, schlage ich eine relativ kurze Anfahrt vor und ein Ziel nicht zu weit von Bamberg weg, aber auch nicht zu nah, um nicht zu überlaufen zu sein! 

Was böte sich da mehr an als  TIEFENELLERN!  

Vorschlag: *Freitag, 26. Oktober, Abfahrt so um 16:00 Uhr* (Heimfahrt ausschließlich auf Radwegen (oder durch den Wald wegen ...))

Gruß
M.


----------



## Ben1000 (30. September 2007)

Des ist ja noch ne halbe Ewigkeit! Aber ich wäre dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Da kann ich dann meine Flutlichtanlage mal wieder benutzen   .


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. September 2007)

na bei dem engen Terminplan, den alle zu haben scheinen ;-)


----------



## Ben1000 (30. September 2007)

Ja, da hast du recht, aber ob das frühe ankündigen was hilft?! Vielleicht schaffen wir ja davor auch noch mal ne Ausfahrt, ich steh schon voll unter Entzug (vom Radfahren natürlich !!!! )!


----------



## mabi (4. Oktober 2007)

huuuhuuu


----------



## webjoe4 (6. Oktober 2007)

hey leute!
bin brandneu hier!
hab euer forum über google entdeckt!
bin ziemlich neu hier in der bamberger bike szene da ich ursprünglich aus kulmbach komme!
drumm kenn ich mich auch noch nicht so sehr aus was trails etc angeht.
nur in der umgebung um memmelsdorf ( gügel giechburg stammberg etc) kenn ich mich einigermaßen aus!
schönen tag wünsch ich euch!

grüße
benny


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Oktober 2007)

"Szene" ist gut!
Wir fahren so fast jedes WE mal unterschiedliche lange Touren. Was fährst du so?
Ich werde die nächste Tour mal wieder hier posten. Wir freuen uns immer über Verstärkung!

Gruß
m.


----------



## webjoe4 (9. Oktober 2007)

fahre cross country wenn man das so nennen mag.
die trails (wenn man sie so nennen mag) um den gügel, die giechburg, stammberg und den geißberg kenn ich schon ganz gut.
einmal war ich bisher in den haßbergen.
also wie du siehst: bin noch n rookie was das angeht. auch mein bike is nich gerade high class. kann mir zur zeit nix neues leisten da ich zivi bin .. 
aber bald is die sparbüchse voll und ich kann auf shoppingtour gehen!
freut mich das ich offiziell aufgenommen bin!

grüße


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Oktober 2007)

So eine "offizielle Aufnahme" müsste eigentlich richtig begossen werden  

Aber eines nach dem anderen.

Gruß
M.


----------



## Ben1000 (12. Oktober 2007)

wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mit ner KLEINEN Einstandstour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (12. Oktober 2007)

logo, 13:30 in Scheßlitz --> Transfer per Bus --> nach Doos --> Uhlweg --> evtl. Brauerei Krug in Breitenlesau ....

@ webjoe: Auch für dich eine gute Gelegenheit ;-)


----------



## webjoe4 (12. Oktober 2007)

sorrry den sonntag siehts leider schlecht aus.
schwiegermutter in spe liegt im krankenhaus und da is n besuch angesagt!
hoffe das nächste mal wirds was! wünsch euch aber auf jeden mal viel spaß!


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Oktober 2007)

ja ist doch supper! 9:00 aufstehen, 10:00 Tanke Blumen kaufen, 10:30 Schwiegermama, 10:45 nach Hause, en bischen Fernsehn und um 13:30 mit den Jungs zum Biken. Ein perfekter Sonntag  .

wer fährt? will maddin uns etwa sein neues Baby vorführen?! 

Bin dann um 13:30 in Schätz.


----------



## webjoe4 (15. Oktober 2007)

und wie wars am sonntag herrschaften? wetter war ja traumhaft genau wie samstag...


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Oktober 2007)

Traumhaft war auch die Tour. Der Uhlweg und die Brauerei Krug versprechen Genuss auf höchstem Niveau!   

Am Samstag steht der erste Bockbieranstich-Ausritt nach Weyer an mit anschließendem Night-Ride. Wenn Interesse besteht...

Gruß
M.


----------



## mabi (15. Oktober 2007)

WEIHER !! Deutschlehrer, buuuuhh

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&q=Weiher,+96191+Viereth,+Bamberg,+Bayern,+Deutschland&sll=49.179237,8.622402&sspn=0.157773,0.280151&ie=UTF8&cd=2&geocode=0,49.912173,10.752966&z=16&iwloc=addr&om=1


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Oktober 2007)

Ein Meisterwerk der Sportfotografie. Aktion, Dynamik, Aggressivität. Höchste technische Anforderungen auf dem Uhlweg! ;-)


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, wird leider nichts mit Bockbier am Samstag. Da sind meine Eltern zu besuch. Die tu ich euch mal lieber net an.


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Oktober 2007)

Mensch Ben, mit dir geht's echt schnell bergab. Obwohl du doch weißt wie's geht:  _9:00 aufstehen, 10:00 Tanke Blumen kaufen, 10:30 Schwiegermama, 10:45 nach Hause, en bischen Fernsehn und um 13:30 mit den Jungs zum Biken. Ein perfekter Sonntag_

Na denn, viel Spaß!

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (17. Oktober 2007)

Mensch, dass würde ja auch klappen, wenn

1. Die Mutter die Schwiegermutter wär und
2. Die im Krankenhaus liegen würde, und nicht zu uns nach Hause kommen würd.

Naja, Tiefenellern schaut bisher noch besser aus! 

Ich könnt euch allerdings noch den Freitag in Bamberg anbieten. Da wäre dann der Bock im Mahr und im Klosterbräu dran.


----------



## Wiggum (17. Oktober 2007)

Bockbier hört sich gut an.

Hallo,

ich lebe auch noch. Ihr ward ja doch einiges unterwechs. 
Wie schaut´s den a bisserl am Wochenende aus? Jemand Lust auf eine kleine Tour, auch nach einem Bockbier-Exzess. 

Was meint ihr, kommt man am Freitag noch nach 16:00 beim Mahr rein?

grüße


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Oktober 2007)

Na und wenn nicht, muss man halt drausen trinken.


----------



## Wiggum (17. Oktober 2007)

Ach ja, grad gelesen. Weyer, wann geht das los? Aber da braucht man nicht wirklich lange hin.


----------



## Wiggum (17. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt, da kriegt man ja auch draußen was


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Oktober 2007)

Wiggum schrieb:


> Ach ja, grad gelesen. Weyer, wann geht das los? Aber da braucht man nicht wirklich lange hin.



Hängt davon ab, wie man hinfährt. Geplant sind so 1,5 bis 2 Stunden --> Einkehr --> Night-Ride

Mahr's ist halt extrem überlaufen. Und warum nicht das Angenehme mit dem sehr Angenehmen verbinden  

Ein Besuch der Veranstaltungen am Freitag ohne Biken ist natürlich auch eine (zusätzliche) Option.

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (17. Oktober 2007)

WEIHER 

spring gleich vor wut in den DAICH ;-)


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Oktober 2007)

mabi schrieb:


> WEIHER
> 
> spring gleich vor wut in den DAICH ;-)


 
Teig? Bist Du unter die Bäcker gegangen?


----------



## Wiggum (18. Oktober 2007)

Immer locker bleiben, ich hab halt ab und zu eine Rechtsschreibschwäche und Läseprobläme.
Und, forsicht, das der Daich nicht zugefrohren ist


----------



## mabi (18. Oktober 2007)

hat sich eigenltich auf post 408 bezogen ;-)

was is nu am samstag ? wann ist abfahrt ?   :kotz:


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Oktober 2007)

Ja was nu, Elfride. Bleibt die Arbeit wieder nur an uns beiden hängen, oder watt?  

Was nu mit Wiggum und webjoe4?  Früher hats wenigstens noch eine Ausfahrt gebraucht, bis die Kandidaten nicht mehr aufgetaucht sind, jetzt reichen scheinbar schon ein paar Posts  

Schlage 16:30 in G-Town vor! Dann etwas cruisen über den Kreuzi und ab nach WEIHER!!!    

Elfride, ist dir nu ein Licht aufgegangen wie damals vor Odessa? Da haben wir auch so ein leckeres, landestypisches, alkoholisches Getränk genossen, wie hieß das noch, billig wars, billiger als eine Opernkarte auf jeden Fall, die sind ja unverschämt, die von der Oper, irgendwas mit W..., naja egal, damals in Odessa standen wir dann auch auf einmal im Dunkeln.  Da hast schon gesagt, an ein gescheites Radd gehört ein gescheites Licht! Überleg doch mal, das passiert uns am Samstag und dann kommt so eine RAMPE wie bei Heiligenstadt, oh Jott, oh Jott, oh Jott. Da hilft dann auch keine BEWUSSTES Anheben des Vorderrad mehr was. Also haste deine Lupinie?? Andererseits: Wenn zwei so Arm-Leuchten/r unterwegs sind, da hilft auch keine Lupinie mehr.  

In diesem Sinne bis Sa.

M.


----------



## mabi (18. Oktober 2007)

hab das mit den 640 eu'os net über herz gebracht  , für ne
fahrradlampe 1250,- mark  

hab heute die bush-müller ixon iq speed bestellt, mit zusatzlampe  
basis wurde heute versand

bild mit 2 lampen

gibt auch nen fred dazu : fred

ist schon fast überall sold out,
basis per telefon bei bike24.de ( war vorletzte ), zusatzlampe per maus bei bike-parts.de

also ein licht dürfte uns im michelsberger wald am samstag schon aufgehen :

eine lampe


----------



## Ben1000 (19. Oktober 2007)

Zwei Lampen! Meine Eltern haben abgesagt, also werde ich wohl doch mitfahren.

Dann würde ich mal vorschlagen wir fahren die gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr nach Weiher. 

Treffpunkt 16.30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Bamberg?


----------



## webjoe4 (19. Oktober 2007)

hey leuts.. kann das we wieder nich. bin bei meinen eltern in kulmbach und werd mit meinem bruder und daddy ne tour machen und mal n scrane fully ausprobieren!
hab euch nich vegessen nur leider passts in letzter zeit einfach leider terminlich nich zusammen!
schöne grüße u viel spaß


----------



## Wiggum (19. Oktober 2007)

Tach auch,

ich werd mein bestes geben. Muss bloß schauen, ob meine Eltern jetzt vorbeikommen oder nicht, die überlegen gerade noch. Man was ist das eigentlich mit den alten Herrschaften? 
Aber ich streng mich an  

Hoffe mal bis morgen


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Oktober 2007)

@ Wiggum: Was heißt "mein bestes geben"? Wir zählen auf dich!

Wir treffen uns morgen/heute - also Samstag - um 16:30 am Bahnof in Bamberg. Da ist dann auch genug Zeit, den Bockbieranstich vom Mahrs zu verdauen.

Bis morgen.

Gruß
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (20. Oktober 2007)

gerade nochmal schnell die funzel hinter der scheune getestet


----------



## Ben1000 (20. Oktober 2007)

Ei sag mal, seid ihr zwei zu Fuß nach Hause gegangen?!  

Bis um 16.30 Uhr...


----------



## Wiggum (20. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt hab ich noch ein schlechteres gewissen, meine Eltern sind jetzt nicht da, aber ich hab mir eine Erkältung eingefangen. 
Sitz schniefend auf´m Sofa und muss euch leider enttäuschen. Das wird heute nix mit mir  

Ich wünsch euch aber viel Spass, und trinkt halt ein oder zwei für mich mit.


----------



## mabi (20. Oktober 2007)

bring mal bitte einer ein "männerschloss" mit


----------



## Ben1000 (20. Oktober 2007)

Wiggum schrieb:


> muss euch leider enttäuschen



Wieso, wir sind ja nicht enttäuscht. Wenn dann wäre ich an deiner stelle entäuscht  .




> bring mal bitte einer ein "männerschloss" mit



Das muss derjenige mitnehmen, der keinen schweren Akku tragen muss - Micha!


----------



## mabi (21. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Ben1000 (21. Oktober 2007)

Ui, du bist ja anscheinend noch Heim gekommen! War subber gestern und ich muss sagen, dass der Weiherer Bock erstaunlich bekömmlich ist!  

Wie folgende Grafik zeigt, waren wir schon sportlich:





Wenn man das allerdings aus einer etwas anderen Perspektive betrachtet:


----------



## mabi (21. Oktober 2007)

145er puls, selbst beim saufen  
solltest mal besser öfters trainieren  (jetzt frag bitte net was  )


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Oktober 2007)

Jo, jo, lustig war's. Hier ein paar Impressionen:

Goldener Herbst auf dem Kreuzberg; besonders ist die kreative Dekoration zu beachten  

Hier gibt's ein kleines Video von der Festivität http://aspera-astra.blogspot.com/

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (26. Oktober 2007)

Tja, da frankenbiker und mabi sich um Weib und hof kümmern müssen, fällt die Bockbierfahrt nach Tiefenellern wohl leider aus. 

Ich fahre deswegen nachher um 16:00 Uhr alleine ne runde. wenn jemand spontan lust hat mitzufahren, hier schnell melden. treffpunkt schlage ich bahnhof bamberg vor.


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. Oktober 2007)

Du Sack, erst sagen, dass du am Freitag keine Zeit hast, mich quasi in die Fänge meiner Frau treibst, und dann fährt der Herr alleine   tztztz

Viel Spaß beim Anstich.

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (26. Oktober 2007)

. Na den Anstich lasse ich ja aus. Aber ich habe gerade eben tatsächlich erfahren, dass ich morgen um 8 fit sein muss, so war dein Opfer nicht ganz umsonst.


----------



## slimboyt (26. Oktober 2007)

Fährt am Sonntag jemand in der Gegend rum ?


----------



## Ben1000 (26. Oktober 2007)

Sonntag könnte klappen, wie schauts bei euch aus Jungs?


----------



## slimboyt (26. Oktober 2007)

saugut ! ich fang nämlich hier in der gegend grad an .. bin vorher immer um münchen und alpen rumgekurvt aber arbeit jetz hier .. n kollege wär noch dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimboyt (27. Oktober 2007)

also wer ist jetzt morgen dabei ? sind um 11 uhr an der luitpoldbrücke.


----------



## Ben1000 (27. Oktober 2007)

> also wer ist jetzt morgen dabei ? sind um 11 uhr an der luitpoldbrücke.



Frankenbiker und Mabi können erst ab 13.00 Uhr. Wenn ihr wollt und zeit habt, dann würde ich mich mit euch um 12.45 Uhr an der Pfeuferbrücke (Brücke über die Bahngleise) treffen. Dann können wir zusammen nach Schammelsdorf fahren und treffen uns dort mit Frankenbiker und Mabi um 13.15 Uhr. Wie schauts aus?


----------



## slimboyt (27. Oktober 2007)

gut mach ma so .. wir fahren jetzt eh erst um 12 los, dann drehen wir schonmal ne kleine runde und sind dann um 12.45 an der pfeuferbrücke.

also bis morgen 
Gruß, Tobi


----------



## slimboyt (27. Oktober 2007)

nur fürs richtige Verständnis: du meinst die Brücke beim Atrium oder ?
ansonsten für die Kommunikation: 0179 78 225 98


----------



## Ben1000 (27. Oktober 2007)

Jup, die Brücke ist es. Alles klar, bis dann.


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ach so, wir wollen evt. zum Schluss ein wenig Einkehren. Wahrscheinlich wird die Dunkelheit sich dann schon breit gemacht haben. Es wäre also nicht schlecht, wenn ihr eine kleine Notbeleuchtung für den (kurzen) Heimweg mitnehmt.


----------



## Ben1000 (29. Oktober 2007)

Macht jemand beim Winterpokal mit? Wie wäre es denn mit nem Lokalteam? Für den Namen hätte ich schon einen Vorschlag: Die dicken Dinger!


----------



## ricole (29. Oktober 2007)

hej!

was macht man denn für den winterpokal?
ich bin jedes we auf dem mtb (winter). fahre immer so knapp 2 stunden. vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren ... allerdings kehre ich nirgens ein, da ich kein bier trinke ...


----------



## Ben1000 (29. Oktober 2007)

ricole schrieb:


> hej!
> 
> was macht man denn für den winterpokal?



Kannst ja hier mal gucken: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/



> ich bin jedes we auf dem mtb (winter). fahre immer so knapp 2 stunden. vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren



Gerne, wir freuen uns immer über Nachwuchs...



> ... allerdings kehre ich nirgens ein, da ich kein bier trinke ...



Das geht ja schon mal gar nicht! Aber du kannst ja dann heimfahren oder Limo :kotz: trinken.


----------



## ricole (29. Oktober 2007)

schau ich mir an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimboyt (29. Oktober 2007)

Solche Dinger !                  !
War echt cool am Sonntag. 
Würden gern nochmal mit !! Jens halt wieder kürzer, weil den seine Frau grad a bissl kurz hält - verständlicherweise 

Zum Thema Winterpokal: Des würd mir super passen - Laufen und Radfahren.. Da kommt ma echt fit in den Frühling


----------



## Ben1000 (30. Oktober 2007)

So, ich war mal so frei! 

Team - DdD -

Ich hoffe ihr tragt euch alle fleissig ein! Ich hab nämlich keine Lust alleine gegen den Rest der Welt zu fahren!!!


----------



## mabi (30. Oktober 2007)

na wie siehts dann morgen abend mit'n night ride aus


----------



## slimboyt (30. Oktober 2007)

brauch noch licht  außerdem läuft da elektro im morph 
am donnerstag n tageslichtride ?


----------



## Ben1000 (31. Oktober 2007)

mabi schrieb:


> na wie siehts dann morgen abend mit'n night ride aus



Muss gucken wie es mit der Arbeit ausschaut. Wir können ja telefonieren.


----------



## Ben1000 (1. November 2007)

So, ich werfe mal den Sonntag in die Runde. Wie schauts da bei euch aus? Fahrn wir a bissl?


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. November 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> So, ich werfe mal den Sonntag in die Runde. Wie schauts da bei euch aus? Fahrn wir a bissl?



Sonntag schaut sehr gut aus. Schlage eine Tour ins Trubachtal vor. Start in Ebermannstadt oder Unterzaunsbach.

Gruß
M.


----------



## Tom:-) (2. November 2007)

mehr details bitte.


----------



## Ben1000 (2. November 2007)

Des is subber! Mal ein bissal was anderes. Der Maddin hat gestern anläuten lassen, dass er seinen alten Bumsbus ganz gerne nochmal in die Fränkische jagen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (2. November 2007)

Klassiker-Runde: Etwas zügiger als das letzte Mal nach Obertrubach (evtl den Talweg) und dann auf der nördlichen Seite zurück, so dass wir evtl. mal die Bärenfelsrunde einbauen können und es auf jeden Fall noch auf den Röthelfels schaffen.

Start 12:30 in Unterzaunsbach (oder mal in Wannbach (das Essen ist dort besser)?).

Gruß
M.


----------



## slimboyt (2. November 2007)

> Start 12:30 in Unterzaunsbach


Bin dabei - Jens hat auch schon gefragt ! 
Wo genau treff ma uns ?

Gruß 
Tobi


----------



## Ben1000 (2. November 2007)

Ich denke wir werden mit dem Auto fahren, oder? Martin, wie schauts aus, passen da fünf Leut bei dir nei? Dann wirds wohl in Schätz losgehen, oder?


----------



## mabi (2. November 2007)

hängt alles noch davon ab ob die rippe besser wird, gebrochen ist nix, tut aber höllisch weh :-(


----------



## slimboyt (2. November 2007)

> rippe


oh - vom night ride ?


> passen da fünf Leut bei dir nei ?


 und räder - des wird knapp wenn du kein omnibus hast..ich kann schon auch fahren 2 räder und leute passen rein glaub ich


----------



## Ben1000 (3. November 2007)

Wie machen wir denn das jetzt morgen? Wer kann fahren und von wo gehts los? Was macht die Rippe, Martin? Was spricht die Gundelsheimer Bevölkerung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimboyt (3. November 2007)

Jens kann nicht mit, der kriegt Besuch.
Also ich könnte einen mitnehmen, müssen die Räder dafür aber auseinanderbauen .. was ja nicht so problematisch is...
um 12 bei mir ? Gabelsbergerstr 7


----------



## slimboyt (3. November 2007)

Oh ich vergaß -- ein anderer Kumpel von mir wollte vielleicht mit - ich frag den gleich mal !!


----------



## mabi (3. November 2007)

spitzen wetter  da kannste die trails im truppachtal voll vergessen


----------



## slimboyt (3. November 2007)

also ich wär ja für was wo man nicht mim auto hin muss...
aber prinzipiell ists mir völlig wurscht


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. November 2007)

was is denn jetzt los. draußen scheint die fast die sonne, es hat 8 grad. entscheidet euch. im trubachtal wär's sicher lustig. wichtig wäre halt mal eine entscheidung.


----------



## webjoe4 (4. November 2007)

hey leute!
seid ihr heute fahren gewesen?
wäre gerne mit. leider kam wieder was dazwischen..
anfang januar bekomm ich endlich mein neues bike..
bin noch am austüfteln aber nächsten samstag bestell ichs dann endlich!
hoffe davor oder spätestens sobald ichs habe klappts mal!

grüße


----------



## slimboyt (4. November 2007)

ja war fein aber glitschig

...der tatort ist heute aber mal echt zum speim - glücklich derjenige der beim wetter eingeschlafen ist


----------



## Ben1000 (5. November 2007)

slimboyt schrieb:


> glücklich derjenige der beim wetter eingeschlafen ist



Recht viel länger hats bei mir nicht gedauert  !

Schöne Tour gewesen:







> anfang januar bekomm ich endlich mein neues bike..
> spätestens sobald ichs habe klappts mal!



Na bis Januar is aber noch ne lange Zeit...


----------



## webjoe4 (5. November 2007)

ja das ist es..
hoffe auch das ich bei eurer nächsten tour dabei sein kann!
habs ja schon lange mal vor leider hat mir immer irgendwas nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht.
problem mit meinem alten bike is die übersetzung.. kleinstes vorderes kettenblatt is ne 26.. fahr damit mal ordentlich nen berg hoch.. viel spaß


----------



## Ben1000 (6. November 2007)

Hallo! Wir brauchen noch Tatkräftige Unterstützung im Team! Was is nu los Mabi. Kann ja net sein das mir bloss 2 Leudde sin!?  


*WE WANT YOU*   -> Team - DdD -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (8. November 2007)

Fahr mer am Sonndach widder? 

Mei Vorschlach: Kreuzberch nauf und nunnda, wo uns da Frangenbiker den neuen Trail zeicht, dann zum Mönchsee und von da dann den Rennsteich nübber und no a weng bei Viereth umanandagurgn. 

Dann schaugn ma ob in Weiher noch a Bockal übrig is und fahrn net ganz so angetrungn wie das letzte mal nach Ham.


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. November 2007)

guter vorschlag, kann aber erst ab 14:00

gruß
m.


----------



## slimboyt (8. November 2007)

guter Vorschlag - 14 Uhr is ok - müss ma halt schneller fahren 
Ich pump bis dahin mal a bissl meine Dämpfer auf ...

Gruß


----------



## webjoe4 (8. November 2007)

kann leider wieder mal nicht. bin am wochenende in kulmbach, die order für mein fahrrad aufgeben und bei der family verbringen!
aber euch viel spaß


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. November 2007)

slimboyt schrieb:


> müss ma halt schneller fahren


Das ist immer eine gute Idee!    

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (8. November 2007)

Alle klar, ist soweit gebongt. Mit dem schneller fahren schau ma mal, ich geb mein bestes...


----------



## Ben1000 (9. November 2007)

Guck mal Frankenbiker, hab ich gerade im Forum entdeckt. Mit dem Kerl bin ich auf m Hundsrück dieses Jahr gefahren, genau dieselben Trails. Wir sollten dort tatsächlich mal hinfahren...


----------



## mabi (9. November 2007)

ach, ich wollt doch immer nur zum saufen nach weiher


----------



## Ben1000 (9. November 2007)

mabi schrieb:


> ach, ich wollt doch immer nur zum saufen nach weiher



Was heisst hier *ich*!? War das nen Tipfehler oder willst du wirklich nur saufen?  

Fährst de mit? Ausserdem was ist mit Winterpokal? Wenn du nicht mitmachst vergeb ich den letzten Platz an jemand anderes, der schon angefragt hat. Noch ist er frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (10. November 2007)

Sehr nette Bilder, da sollten wir in der Tat mal hin!


----------



## slimboyt (10. November 2007)

Sehr schönes Bke hat der find ich 
Also wie schauts aus morgen - Kreuzberg - wo treff man uns ?

Mach ma halt wieder so 50:50 radln und


----------



## Ben1000 (10. November 2007)

14.00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Bamberg. Für alle O.K.?


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. November 2007)

Bin um 14:15 in Dörfleins an der Mainbrücke, also direkt nach Hallstadt nach der Brücke bevor es rechts Richtung Kreuzberg geht.  

Heute war es absolut fantastisch "oben" auf dem Jura.       

Vielleicht wäre das für morgen auch das besser Ziel, zumal Schammelsdorf wieder offen hat. Und dann ist es nicht mehr so weit heim - im Regen.  

Gruß M. 

mehr Bilder


----------



## Ben1000 (10. November 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre das für morgen auch das besser Ziel, zumal Schammelsdorf wieder offen hat. Und dann ist es nicht mehr so weit heim - im Regen.



Ne lass mal, wir sind mit Garantie den Winter noch oft genug in Schammelsdorf. Ab und an braucht man ja auch mal ein wenig Abwechslung. Alternative wäre evt. noch in Bamberg einzukehren, also den "Rückweg" vors saufen zu legen. Das gibt halt wahrscheinlich nen kurzen Nightride  weil wir die Runde bis 5 nicht schaffen werden. 
Oder aber wir trinken nicht ganz so viel wie das letzte mal, dann dauert auch der Rückweg nicht so lang!


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. November 2007)

ok, ok, dann bin ich für Einkehr im Mahr`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (10. November 2007)

Oder wie wärs mal mim Speci Keller? Egal, dass können wir uns ja morgen noch überlegen...

Bin dann um 14 Uhr am Bahnhof (14.15 in Dörfleins). Bis dann.


----------



## Ben1000 (12. November 2007)

Mal wieder ist eine wundervolle Tour zu Ende gegangen. Schee wars.

Den kml Track könnt ihr euch natürlich wieder auf Google Earth angucken...


----------



## slimboyt (15. November 2007)

geile Bilder 
kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern ... man wir ham mehr bockbier getrunken als auf m anstich ... eieiei
aber war mal wieder ne super tour !! muss jetz mal mein rad waschen ..


----------



## Ben1000 (15. November 2007)

Was ist den dieses We? Wär euch Sa. oder So. lieber? Ich kann am Samstag frühestens ab 2. Und dieses mal müssen wir uns wieder ein klein wenig mehr aufs sportliche konzentrieren, oder was meint ihr  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. November 2007)

also was is nu am sonntag. tour auf den jura in schnee? MODERATE einkehr in schammelsdorf? oder auch ohne einkehr? 14:00?

gruß
m.


----------



## Ben1000 (16. November 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> sonntag





> tour auf den jura in schnee





> MODERATE einkehr in schammelsdorf





> 14:00


 in Schammelsdorf


----------



## slimboyt (17. November 2007)

Sonntag 14 uhr wär ich dabei. schammelsdorf - wo genau ?


----------



## Ben1000 (17. November 2007)

Vorm Knoblach halt. Wir können ja zusammen hin fahren. um 13.30 Uhr bei mir, oder? Micha, du fährst ja auch mit nehm ich an. Was ist mim Maddin? Maaadddin, wo bist du??????????


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. November 2007)

logo bin ich dabei, maddin ist in der krise, wird geil auf jura mit dem schnee.
bis morgen
m.


----------



## mabi (17. November 2007)

wieso bin ich in der kriese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (17. November 2007)

weil du das biken verweigerst, wie ein hund das fressen, deinen bus erst tage später abholst, über deinen job jammerst (jetzt willst du schon studieren) und nur noch saufen willst:



mabi schrieb:


> ach, ich wollt doch immer nur zum saufen nach weiher



gruß
m.


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. November 2007)

und du krise mit "ie" schreibst


----------



## mabi (17. November 2007)

komm her ich trett dir in die rippe


----------



## Ben1000 (17. November 2007)

Bist du also immer noch lediert?! Hast dir heimlich ne Eva aus der Rippe machen lassen?! 

Also schwing die Hufe und fahr mit!


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. November 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Hast dir heimlich ne Eva aus der Rippe machen lassen?!



mit SOLCHEN dingern!!!

m.


----------



## slimboyt (18. November 2007)

ok ich bin um halb eins bei dir Ben1000


----------



## slimboyt (18. November 2007)

ok des war n echt guter Tag 
Ich lad später mal die Fotos aus meinem Handy raus .. Ben - du stellst ja alle online oder


----------



## Ben1000 (19. November 2007)

Also gut, hier mal eine kleine Auswahl der Fotos, die etwas verstümmelt ist, sprich verkleinert und komprimiert. Die originalen Fotos könnt ihr euch hier gezippt runterladen: Bilder runterladen



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Auf besonderen wunsch von Frankenbiker will ich an dieser Stelle besonders betonen, dass ich die *kompromitierenden Bilder* von ihm nicht hier veröffentliche!

Ride on, schee wars!


----------



## slimboyt (22. November 2007)

bin am Wochenende in München unterwegs .. könnten zum Ausgleich mal während der Woche ne Runde drehen .. so ab halb 4 ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimboyt (1. Dezember 2007)

wie schauts aus morgen ?


----------



## mabi (2. Dezember 2007)

benny ist gestern pappi geworden, da wird erst mal ein starker trainingseinbruch kommen  

aber auf diesen wege noch mal alles gute an mama, papa und töchterchen


----------



## slimboyt (2. Dezember 2007)

habs auch schon erfahren 

Ab jetzt ist ne neue Art von Training angesagt...

Alles Gute jedenfalls !!


----------



## Ben1000 (8. Dezember 2007)

Danke, danke! 

Jaja, Schussi du Sau! Hast dich in meiner Babypause ganz klammheimlich im Winterpokal an mir vorbeigeschlichen!  Na warte. Morgen bekommst du noch Gnadenvorsprung und dann kommt der Superpappi!!!


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Dezember 2007)

Am Sonntag soll das Wetter ja noch so bike-freundlich (unter winterlichen Vorzeichen) bleiben wie momentan. Trocken, nicht extrem kalt, sonnig (mehr oder weniger) und v. a. gefrorener Boden, das heißt eine fantastische Traktion.   

Was liegt da näher, als die Trails der Fränkischen unter die Stollen zu nehmen (und sich danach an einem Stollen zu laben - natürlich mit ausreichend Flüssigkeitszufuhr - die trockene Luft dehydriert einen, ohne dass man es bemerkt).  

Zudem setzt einem beim Trailieren der Fahrtwind nicht so zu.  

*Treffpunkt: Sonntag 12:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Freibad in Streitberg.*

Trailige (und nicht die kürzeste) Tour (Klassiker) nach Behringermühle; evtl. Ailsbachtal und zurück nach Gusto über den Uhlweg. 

Anschließende Einkehr. 

Wer also Lust ...

Gruß
M.


----------



## mabi (19. Dezember 2007)

womit die fahrerfrage immer noch ungeklärt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (19. Dezember 2007)

der frage schliesse ich mich doch glatt an...


----------



## mabi (19. Dezember 2007)

da du papi, und somit jetzt vorbild bist  , solltest du eigentlich deine "alten" bike-kumpels chaufieren  
auserdem musst du noch den alten fränkischen brauch hultigen und dein töchterchen "brunsen" lassen


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Dezember 2007)

mabi schrieb:


> womit die fahrerfrage immer noch ungeklärt ist



Der, der fragt! Also du! Danke! Ich bringe dafür ein Heißgetränk mit.  

Gruß
M.


----------



## Ben1000 (21. Dezember 2007)

@mabi
ich bin kein franke! du musst deusch mit mir reden. was ist hultigen? oder meinst du huldigen? und brunsen heisst im bayrischen pissen, pinkeln. das macht das töchterlein eh in einer tour. 

in meinen cechen passt doch nix rein, fahren fällt wohl eher flach  .


----------



## mabi (21. Dezember 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> @mabi
> ich bin kein franke! du musst deusch mit mir reden. was ist hultigen? oder meinst du huldigen?..
> 
> ..
> in meinen cechen passt doch nix rein, fahren fällt wohl eher flach  .



du meinst sicher deinen "tschechen", da passt scho vieel rein
wenn net ich organisier mal schnell den dachträger für dich ;-)


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Dezember 2007)

so ihr legastheniker - wer fährt jetzt?


----------



## mabi (22. Dezember 2007)

na herr str noch nie was von der rechtschreibreform gehört  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtschreibereform

alles auslegungssache  

also back to thema : ich fahr auf jeden fall mit


----------



## Ben1000 (22. Dezember 2007)

mabi schrieb:


> ich fahr auf jeden fall *mit*



Der ist gut! 

Ja mal ohne scheiss, in mit meinem auto zu fahren ist quatsch. Schussi, wie wärs denn, wenn wir von dir aus fahren und anschliessend in Gundelsheim einkehren?

So wahnsinnig lange werden wir eh nicht fahren können, da uns vorher der arsch abfreiert  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Dezember 2007)

ich höre immer nur frieren. was seid ihr nur für m.....


----------



## Ben1000 (22. Dezember 2007)

na weicheier halt, das weisst du doch. du hast ja mal wieder nichts besseres zu tun, als dich aufm bock abzuhärten! was ist den nu, wann gehts wo los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (22. Dezember 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> ich höre immer nur frieren. was seid ihr nur für m.....



 

jo schussi weiter so

der heimweg übern stammberg war noch abwechslungsreich  
die säcke haben den frankenweg-trail oberhalb vom gügel total zerstört
( die letzten 100m sind quasi total weg gebeamt und jetzt 4m breiter harvester-autobahn gewichen )
und dann hat ich noch nen platten, bei -4grad nee echte herausforderung  

aber was ein echter kerl is ....


----------



## Ben1000 (27. Dezember 2007)

Auf speziellen wunsch hier unsere Bilder vom Vor-Weihnachts-Biken, eine Auswahl:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Selbstverständlich gibt es auch wieder alle Fotos, inklusive der entwürdigenden von Frankenbiker, zum download:

http://www.bg-uniservice.de/privat/2007_12_23_radln_fraenkische_martin_micha_thomas.rar


----------



## mabi (1. Januar 2008)

Gutes "Neues"  



fixe Events 2008 sollten auf jeden Fall sein :

Fränkische Schweiz Marathon
Keiler Bike Marathon

Kellerfest Brauerei Hartmann
Bockbieranstich Kundmüller Weiher


----------



## Ben1000 (1. Januar 2008)

Ebenfalls gutes Neues!  



> fixe Events 2008 sollten auf jeden Fall sein :
> 
> Fränkische Schweiz Marathon
> Keiler Bike Marathon
> ...



-> "The same procedure as every year" halt  . Du hast die Transalp vergessen.

So, muss gucken gehen ob der Schussi heute tatsächlich trainieren war...




... Schussi, das kannst de vergessen! Das glaubt dir keine Sau! Du bist disqualifiziert!!!!


----------



## Greenman (2. Januar 2008)

Hi zusammen,

wünsche euch erstmal ein gutes Neues.

Am Samstag den 05.01.2008 findet in Kitzingen wieder der Ride der Eisbär statt.

http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/

Werde dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren da ich nicht in Form bin.

Allen die mitfahren wünsche ich viel Spaß

Happy Trail

Der Greenman


----------



## slimboyt (4. Januar 2008)

Gutes Neues beinand !

Bin jetzt nach kleiner "the week I wont remember"-Pause wieder am Start.

dick Respekt .. bei der Kälte so viel zu fahren ..


----------



## Ben1000 (5. Januar 2008)

Natürlich waren wir dabei, beim Eisbärride! Rennen? Naja, aber ganz gemütlich sind wir es nicht angegangen:

Strecke: 67 km
Höhenmeter: 958
Gesamtzeit: 3:42 Std.
Fahrzeit: 3:18 Std.
Durchschnitt: 20,2 km/h
Wetter: Beschissen - Dauerregen bei 1C!

Aber Lustig wars. Ein paar Fotos gibt es natürlich, von davor und danach:


----------



## Tom:-) (5. Januar 2008)

ihr viecher, glückwunsch und ein gutes neues jahr. ich habe lieber in der sauna alles gegeben ... 'sibirische kiefer' ...


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Januar 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> ihr viecher, glückwunsch und ein gutes neues jahr. ich habe lieber in der sauna alles gegeben ... 'sibirische kiefer' ...



Auch ein gutes neues Jahr. Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. Eher geht beides eine harmonische Symbiose ein.  

Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimboyt (19. Januar 2008)

Wie schauts denn morgen aus ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Januar 2008)

morgen steht rennrad auf dem programm


----------



## webjoe4 (21. Januar 2008)

wie siehts denn am samstag aus?
würde gerne mal ne runde in heiligenstadt testen!
sind da nicht einige mtb runden ab der stadtmitte ausgeschildert?


----------



## Ben1000 (21. Januar 2008)

Ja, aber die sind wahrlich nicht der burner! Samstag ist noch lange hin, da kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Lust habe ich schon, aber obs die Zeit zulässt?!


----------



## webjoe4 (21. Januar 2008)

hm... nicht der burner?
haste sonst ne empfehlung für mich?
würde nämlich schon gern mal wieder ne längere tour einstreuen nachdem ich jetz wieder etwas mehr luft habe nach bestandener einstellungsprüfung


----------



## Ben1000 (21. Januar 2008)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Prüfung! Um mal ohne Karte loszudufteln passen die ausgeschilderten Strecken schon. Aber tolle trails brauchst du nicht erwarten. Ansonsten musst du halt selber die Karten studieren oder mal mit uns fahren, wenn es denn mal wieder zusammenkommt. So ausm Stegreif ne Tour zu nennen ist nicht ganz einfach. Aber weiter oben im Thread sind ja schon ein paar Touren per GPS erfasst. die kannst du dir auf Google Earth angucken und dann auf der Karte raussuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webjoe4 (21. Januar 2008)

ja wenns passt bin ich auf jeden fall das nächste mal bei euch dabei wenns keine zu großen umstände macht!
naja werd mal sehen was sich machen lässt am samstag.. vllt geht ja hier auch noch was zusammen.. wer weiß.
werd dann wohl wieder meien gewohnte runde auf dem stammberg, gügel und gichburg drehen.. mal sehen


----------



## mabi (26. Januar 2008)

da geht was


----------



## slimboyt (30. Januar 2008)

Mag am Sonntag jemand mit? Jens und ich fahren ne Runde.
So ab 11 würd ich sagen..


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Januar 2008)

wo? wie lang? bin wohl dabei!

gruß
m.


----------



## mabi (30. Januar 2008)




----------



## webjoe4 (31. Januar 2008)

wo würdet ihr euch treffen? bin egtl nicht da aber falls was dazwischen kommt...
grüßle


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. Januar 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 137922 Anhang anzeigen 137922 Anhang anzeigen 137922 Anhang anzeigen 137923 Anhang anzeigen 137922 Anhang anzeigen 137922 Anhang anzeigen 137922



@ mabi: was heißt denn das??  

@ slimboyt: was is nu??  

Fragen über Fragen   

Prost


----------



## mabi (31. Januar 2008)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> @ mabi: was heißt denn das??
> 
> @ slimboyt: was is nu??
> 
> ...



machs forum/thema halt mal mit den ie7 auf


----------



## mabi (2. Februar 2008)

wird woll nix mit der schlammschlacht 
rennrad sollte morgen aber möglich sein


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. Februar 2008)

jupp!

Benni, lebst du noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (2. Februar 2008)

plötzlich siehts am sonntag nach frost aus  
da könnte mehr doch a bisserl mtb fahren, aufn jura hats heute schon geschneit 

@benny
wir sind wahrscheinlich zu schlechter umgang für seine frau und tochter


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Februar 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> machs forum/thema halt mal mit den ie7 auf



NIEMALS!!!! :kotz: Die dollen Smilies kann der Fuchs genauso  .



> Benni, lebst du noch?



Ja, aber nur noch ganz wenig  .



> wir sind wahrscheinlich zu schlechter umgang für seine frau und tochter



Ach iwo, seid doch subber Jungs. Ich versuche gerade  mich irgendwie zum Lernen zu bewegen. Aber so gut wie das klappt hätte ich auch biken gehen können  .

Ich bin ab 13. Februar hoffentlich wieder dabei. Dann muss ich mich allerdings erst wieder aufpeppeln....


----------



## mabi (3. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt was verpasst  
kommisch das wir mitdreisiger die fränkische fahne hochhalten müssen


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Februar 2008)

Ihr seid aber früh wieder da! War das ne Morgentour? Sag mal sind die Fotos gestellt oder hast du den Schussi abgehängt?!


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Februar 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber früh wieder da! War das ne Morgentour? Sag mal sind die Fotos gestellt oder hast du den Schussi abgehängt?!



War eine familienfreundliche Mittagstour.  

Die zweite Frage erübrigt sich - du weißt ja, der Schein kann trügen!  

Gruß
M. 

_Griffige Trails am Albrand_  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/26519


----------



## mabi (3. Februar 2008)

hab endlich mal mein handy "leer" gemacht, das neue fotoalbum ist echt suppi gemacht

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/28794


----------



## webjoe4 (4. Februar 2008)

Hey leuts!
jemand von euch ne tour unter der woche vor?
habe urlaub und würde gerne endlich mal mitfahren..

grüßle


----------



## mabi (9. Februar 2008)

heute 14:30 so ca. 2h testfahrt mitn mtb


----------



## mabi (11. Februar 2008)

man beachte Schussi hat nen neuen Helm, den legt er selbst zum schlafen nimmer ab  






 tom ist ganz geblendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (12. Februar 2008)

sind die bilder *******.:kotz:


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. Februar 2008)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> sind die bilder *******.:kotz:



Hier wird ja zensiert!! nochmal :kotz: :kotz: Interessant auch was: Kotzen nicht, s c h e i ß e schon.


----------



## Tom:-) (12. Februar 2008)

also gitti, ich find sie hüsch   vor allem weil's da in der sonne so schäi warm war.


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Februar 2008)

Morgen, sprich Samstag muss das Neue von Mabi endlich auf den Wurzel- und Felstrails der Fränkischen getestet werden.

Treffpunkt/Abfahrt 13:30 in Behringersmühle. 

Dann geht es über die Höhe Richtung Püttlachtal, dann durch selbiges zurück. Sollte noch Zeit sein ein Abstecher ins Ailsbachtal.

Gruß
M.


----------



## mabi (16. Februar 2008)

perfekte bedingungen und vorallem kaum wanderer


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Februar 2008)

dem ist wenig hinzuzufügen.   

perfekte trails rund um pottenstein (mit verbesserungspotential)   , perfekte traktion, perfektes wetter.   

und welch dynamische fotos! wo ist das filmchen?  

und eine perfekte einkehr beim held, fast, da ich fahren musste   

gruß m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (17. Februar 2008)

Grrr! Da guckt man zwei Wochen mal net ins Forum und was sieht man? Der Mabi hat scho wieder ein neues Bike! So, ab sofort wird wieder trainiert. Wenn ich wieder ansatzweise Fit bin fahrn wir mal wieder ne Runde....


----------



## mabi (17. Februar 2008)

muss mich für die schlechte kameramann-arbeit und dessen eingeschränkten wortschatz entschultigen  
aber des youtube-zeugs is scho net schlecht


----------



## mabi (26. Februar 2008)

noch irgendeiner da ?
alle bamberger schon vergrault ?


----------



## Ben1000 (26. Februar 2008)

Ich bin da! Wo fahr mer denn am Sonntag hin?


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Februar 2008)

Am We soll das Wetter ja net der burner werden. Am wenigsten Regenwahrscheinlichkeit hätten wir am Samstag. Ich schlage jetzt mal ganz konkret Samstag um 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Schammelsdorf vor. Mabi, Frankenbiker geht das bei euch? Will sonst noch wer mit?


----------



## mabi (28. Februar 2008)

und lassen uns von kyrill part 2 die fichten auf die köpfe knallen  

und wennste das überlebst wirst vom blitz getroffen  

zitat wetter.com : 
"Fast ganz Deutschland wird betroffen sein vom starken Windfeld: Es wird eine unwetterartige Orkanlage geben. "

Am Samstag muss in ganz Deutschland mit teilweise schwerem Westbis Nordweststurm gerechnet werden. Vor allem im Norden und in höheren Lagen besteht Unwettergefahr durch Böen bis zur Orkanstärke. Dabei gibt es bei rasch wechselnder bis starker Bewölkung verbreitet, teilweise kräftige Schauer, vereinzelt auch kurze Gewitter. In den höheren Mittelgebirgslagen gehen die Niederschläge zunehmend in Schnee über.


----------



## webjoe4 (28. Februar 2008)

hört sich doch geil an!
rauf aufs rad..


----------



## Ben1000 (29. Februar 2008)

Ja, habs auch gelesen. Na dann lassen wir das am Samstag mal. Am Sonntag solls ziemlich Regnen. Ich würde sagen, wir fahren wenn dann halt spontan am Sonntag...


Oder vielleicht doch am Samstag:


----------



## mabi (6. März 2008)

so ich fang jetzt mal den "am kommenden wochenende muss was gehen" beitrag an  
Wetteraussichten werden täglich für we besser

also wann, wo, wohin und wer !

und ich will jetzt keine weicheier ausreden hören so wie "meine frau hat eisprung" oder so


----------



## Ben1000 (6. März 2008)

Mein Tretlager ist im Arsch und ausserdem bin ich krank!  












Wetter soll wohl am Samstag besser werden. Am Sonntag ist unbeständig angesagt. Wenn ich nicht kotzend im Bett liege, bin ich dabei. Egal wann, wo und wohin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (7. März 2008)

Bin für Sonntagnachmittag. Die Wetterprognosen sind zur Zeit eh nur Kaffeesatzlesen - und wen kümmert's, wenn nicht gerade Emma durch die Wälder rauscht.

@ Ben: Wie fährst du ohne Tretlager?

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (7. März 2008)

Sonntag ist gut. 14.00 Uhr am Stadion? Wie wäre es Richtung Friesener? Evt. Einkehr in Lohndorf?

Für euch brauch ich kein Trettlager. Da reicht mit den Füßen anschieben  .


----------



## mabi (7. März 2008)

wird mal zeit das mal ein bisserl schwung in die truppe kommt !
wo sind denn die ganzen leute die schon immer mal mitfahren wollten  

zeit der ausreden ist vorbei


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. März 2008)

alternativer vorschlag zu stadion und friesener warte  

klassiker von ebermannstadt nach gößweinstein rüber nach wichsenstein und wieder vor evtl. mal über röthelfels.  

geht auch gut bei nasseren verhältnissen  und sonnig solls morgen auch werden  

@ slimboyt und webjoe: Was is mit euch?

gruß
m.


----------



## Ben1000 (8. März 2008)

Slimboyt ist in Indien, der hört dich nicht  .

Muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir dein Vorschlag nicht so gut gefällt, zumindest nicht für morgen. Das ist viel zu weit für den NACHMITTAG! Ich bin auch leider immer noch etwas angeschalgen, deswegen wäre mir eine etwas kleinere Runde in der hiesigen Gegend lieber. Wir fahren dann bald schon mal wieder in die fränkische, und ich fahre auch!

Alternativ könnten wir die Bruderwaldrunde fahren (allerdings matschig und kurz) oder die Hassberge.
Ich fände Friesener trotzdem nicht schlecht. Die fahren wir nicht so oft. Bitte bloß nicht wieder die Schammelsdorfrunde.


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. März 2008)

Schammelsdorfrunde ist toll und multivariabel!

Bloß nicht Bruderwald :kotz:

Friesner wäre auch ok, Fränkische aber besser!


----------



## mabi (8. März 2008)

carpe diem oder besser gesagt carpe dies solis  

man kann mittlerweile bis 18:30 biken,
fränkische rockt wie sau, macht mich wuschig


----------



## Ben1000 (8. März 2008)

Mir ists wurscht. Macht was ihr wollt. Wann und wo gehts denn jetzt los?


----------



## mabi (8. März 2008)

nach erkundung der örtlichen pisten aufn jura incl. begutachtung der emma'schen naturgewalt komme ich zu folgenden ergebnis :

wir sollten plan b (rr) mit dopingkontrolle in oberailsfeld in betracht ziehen :





man beachte den vollständig gefüllten umwerfer und die schon fast künstlerisch geformten zusatzkarkasen des hinterreifens. auch die erfrischend kackbraune farbe der ketten/kassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (9. März 2008)

schon mal was von intelligenter Streckenwahl gehört?


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. März 2008)

bin auch für plan b)        

da ich das letzte mal gefahren bin, ist jetzt jemand anderes dran.    

Abfahrt so, dass wir so um 14:00 auf die böcke steigen können. 

bin mehr für doping als kontrolle!  

m.


----------



## Ben1000 (9. März 2008)

Sorry Jungs, ich fahr nicht mit. Mir gehts immer noch ... :kotz:  . Kurriere mich lieber mal aus. Wäre toll, wenn wir nächsten Samstag fahren könnten, am Sonntag hab ich nämlich keine Zeit.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## mabi (9. März 2008)

plan b war wir fahren mit'n rennrad, wann biste da ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. März 2008)

:kotz:


----------



## mabi (9. März 2008)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> :kotz:



d.h. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (9. März 2008)

Na dass Franky heute gut gelaunt aufgestanden ist und wir ihm jetzt die Stimmung verdorben haben!


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. März 2008)

genau!


----------



## an1123 (9. März 2008)

hallo bamberger,

bin zur zeit zum praktikum in bamberg und kenn mich noch nicht wirklich gut aus. gibt es sowas wie eine "selbstschrauberwerkstatt" oder ähnliches? hab mir nen neuen rahmen gekauft, der jetzt aufgebaut werden soll. 

gruß


----------



## Ben1000 (9. März 2008)

Ne, ne selbstschrauberwerkstatt für Fahrräder gibts hier net. Ein guter Fahrradhändler ist der Baier in Mistendorf. Der macht das für ein paar Euro bestimmt. Die Radläden in Bamberg selbst kann ich nicht gerade empfehlen.


----------



## mabi (9. März 2008)

is des ein geiles bier


----------



## Tom:-) (10. März 2008)

aha, die herren haben also beim held gedopt wärend unsereins beim renovieren hilft. saubande, elendige! aber wartet nur, ich werd' das alles aufholen ... falls ihr was übrig gelassen habt. ich habe den herrn frankenbiker nämlich noch nie mit dem kopf auf dem tisch aufschlagen sehen. verdächtig, verdächtig ....


----------



## Ben1000 (10. März 2008)

Und schon wieder kompromitierende Bilder des Franky Frankenbikers! Bin auch leicht neidisch. Ich hoffe ihr seid noch im hellen heile Heimgekommen.


----------



## Tom:-) (10. März 2008)

der schussi ist mit hellem heimgekommen,
der mabi mit dunklem. siehe foto.


----------



## Ben1000 (10. März 2008)




----------



## mabi (10. März 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> der schussi ist mit hellem heimgekommen,
> der mabi mit dunklem. siehe foto.



wobei schussi`s helle die geheimwaffe = zwickelbock war 

und des letzte geld hammer dann in oberleinleiter versofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (10. März 2008)

zwickelbock - lecker, und deeeer gibt kraft    

m.


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. März 2008)

wer hat da ge"sofen"?  

ich habe genossen!


----------



## Ben1000 (11. März 2008)

Da ich gerade Krankheit auskurieren muss und mir langweilig ist habe ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken zu unserem evt. Bikeurlaub im Mai gemacht.

Was haltet ihr davon:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ligurien

Bilder von den Trails dort und GPS Tracks gibt es hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302563&highlight=ligurix

Oder wie wäre es damit:
http://mtb-slowenien.de/soca-tal/

Wäre doch mal was neues, so wird unserem AlpenX Guru Franky nicht langweilig!


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. März 2008)

@ ligurien --> nein! war ich schon, hab die gleichen bilder, die sind auch echt nett, aber für unser kaliber lohnt es sich dort nicht so recht  

@ slowenien: bisschen weit, aber wenn du's (dieses Mal g'scheit) organisierst  ich habe aber nicht so arg lange zeit, zumindest wenn wir ohne anhang fahren und am 18. mai ist hollfeld-marathon

gruß
m.


----------



## Ben1000 (11. März 2008)

Nun ja, in sachen Fahrzeit, müssen wir schon was einplanen. Mitte Mai ist halt nunmal nur der Süden einigermaßen schneefrei. Alternative wäre in Deutschland bleiben, aber das ist ja nicht unser Kaliber  . Von daher müssen wir wohl etwas weiter weg. Und damit sich das lohn müssten wir auch mindestens eine Woche fahren, eher so 9 Tage. Das mit Hollfeld habe ich gesehen, aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich auf einen Tag biken verzichten, wenn ich dafür ne geile Woche bekomme.  Apropos planen: Ich werde diesesmal nicht wieder alles alleine organisieren und mir dann euer gemecker anhören. Ich erwarte Vorschläge und Touren von euch!

Ne andere Alternative:
Südtirol - Brixen, Meraner Land, Eisacktal, Rosengarten Latemar
-> könnte allerdings sein, dass wir Touren etwas niedriger planen müssen

Oder Gardasee. Ich war ja noch nicht da.


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. März 2008)

gardasee ist immer gut


----------



## Ben1000 (11. März 2008)

Meinetwege. Da kennst du dich ja am besten aus und hast mit Sicherheit auch Kartenmaterial. Ist vielleicht das unkomplizierteste. Stationär oder doch mal ne Mehrtagestour? Letzteres ist wahrscheinlich effektiver, so wie ich euch kenne  ! Oder ne kombi aus beidem?

Bleibt nur noch die Frage wann und wie lange?


----------



## lowisbmx (12. März 2008)

Ligurien ist super, traumhafte Trails mit schönem Meerblick. Die bekannten Final Ligure Touren würde ich meiden und eher in lokalen Radläden nach fahrbaren Wegen fragen, weil die die ganzen schönen Trails kennen und selbst fahren.
Und das Beste an dem ganzen ist, dass man dort fast niemanden mit dem MTB sieht, ganz im Gegensatz zum Gardasee....


----------



## mabi (13. März 2008)

Plan B, wir sollten erst mal ins Trainingslager
um solche Touren physisch und psychisch durchzustehen :

Trainingslager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (13. März 2008)

eine alte idee, die nichts an ihrer faszination verliert. man sollte sie nur einmal realisieren.    

gruß m.


----------



## Ben1000 (13. März 2008)

Wenns die Gesundheit zulässt, vielleicht Karfreitag?


----------



## Ben1000 (15. März 2008)

Guckt ma, wie wäre das denn:

http://www.tria-hofheim.de/html/hassbergritt.html

So als kleine Saisoneröffnung?


----------



## webjoe4 (16. März 2008)

und wo steht da bitte n preis oder bin i total blind?


----------



## Ben1000 (16. März 2008)

du bist blind! kost 15 Hosenknöpf.


----------



## webjoe4 (16. März 2008)

oh herr schick hirn vom himmel.. danke dir.. wäre sicher ne gute idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (20. März 2008)

So jetzt wirds ernst  

Trainingslager ist gebucht  

hab das 6-er Zimmer reserviert am 
*11.4* und am *12.4*

sind noch schlÃ¼ssig ob Freitag/Samstag oder Samstag/Sonntag
deswegen hab ich mal beide tage reserviert, einer wird gestrichen

ich tendier ja fÃ¼r sa/so, die lehrer-fraktion fr/sa

2 Betten sind sozusagen schon vergeben (schussi/ich)
22,-â¬/person incl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck

schick nachher noch ne rundmail.

p.s. alle wochende danach ist held-braÃ¼ ausgebucht !


----------



## Ben1000 (22. März 2008)

bisher habe ich noch nichts vor. prinzipiell würde ich sa/so sagen, das lohnt mehr. aber eigentlich ists mir wurscht.


----------



## lowisbmx (23. März 2008)

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## mabi (23. März 2008)




----------



## Frankenbiker (24. März 2008)

super ostern. :-(

bin heute mit dem renner unterwegs gewesen. richtung westen. fast immer gegenwind, auch heimwärts. hat echt spaß gemacht :-(. aber von der friesener haben die glacialen felder geblinkt. http://www.fffeuerstein.de/webcam.htm

lange rede, kurzer oder kein sinn. waren nach einer aufwärmphase in der frankenlagune (hahahah) mal wieder in reundorf beim müller. aller erste sahne. sollte diese saison noch eine gemeinsame rr-ausfahrt von nöten sein (so wegen hochwasser oder vergletscherung), dann dort hin. nach bamberg dann noch 30 min.







und lecker fränkische pizza






ok, foto eher ein dreier,

gruß
m.


----------



## mabi (1. April 2008)

lauter luschen hier


----------



## Ben1000 (2. April 2008)

Ich starte schon mal ne Anfrage für einen Samstagsride. Wer hat Zeit und lust? Uhrzeit ist mir egal. Franky, Mabi? Am Sonntag kann ich leider net...


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. April 2008)

bei mir schaut's dieses we schlecht aus :-(


----------



## webjoe4 (2. April 2008)

bei mir würds hin hauen! endlich..
wenns wetter nicht allzu schlimm wird..


----------



## Ben1000 (2. April 2008)

> bei mir schaut's dieses we schlecht aus :-(





mabi schrieb:


> lauter luschen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (2. April 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> bei mir würds hin hauen! endlich..
> wenns wetter nicht allzu schlimm wird..


----------



## webjoe4 (2. April 2008)

mabi schrieb:


>



will dich mal bei gemeldeten 5 grad und regen sehen.. 
die letzten tage wurden mit 150 km gut ausgenützt, und schon wirds wieder schlechter..


----------



## Ben1000 (3. April 2008)

Das mit den Vorhersagen kannst im Moment eh kicken. Gestern war Siffwetter angesagt und es war der schönste Sonnenschein. Lasst uns mal gucken. Wenns nicht in Strömen schifft, wird gefahren, notfalls halt ne kurze Schammelsdorf Runde mit Indoor-Training.


----------



## mabi (3. April 2008)

nix da webjoe hat 3fach kurbel am rr  

da kannst dich gleich nochmal am rabeneck versuchen benny  
wenn indoor dann lasst uns heldenhaft trainieren


----------



## Ben1000 (3. April 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> heldenhaft



= MTB  






Schau ma mal wie's Wetter ist.


----------



## webjoe4 (3. April 2008)

@ mabi: klar doch 3fach 

mal sehen wies wetter morgen früh wird.. vllt ne kleine runde mit dem mtb


----------



## Ben1000 (4. April 2008)

@Webjoe
Fahren morgen so ab 14.00 Uhr wahrscheinlich. Genaue Zeit gibt Mabi noch durch. Ich hol dich in Memmelsdorf ab, dann können wir gemeinsam nach Schesslitz fahren.

Wenn es nicht die ganze Nacht und den ganzen Morgen durchschifft, wird voraussichtlich MTB gefahren.


----------



## mabi (7. April 2008)

ah wie schön seit wochen geilstes mtb wetter, staubtrockene tails ....

 

*******  das war ja letztes jahr um dieselbe zeit


----------



## Ben1000 (9. April 2008)

Mensch Schussi, wo warst den gestern Abend wieder? Das hätte dir gehören können:







Aber du musst ja wieder einen auf kulturell machen  .


So, da ja mit unserem Trainingslager nichts wird, schlage ich eine ausgiebige Tour vor. Meinetwegen auch in der fränkischen, wenn euch sinnvolle, schlammarme Strecken einfallen. Ich würde sogar fahren, evt. mit Bussponsoring von euch   . Samstag oder Sonntag? Oder an beiden Tagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (9. April 2008)

Trainingslager wird was wie es im moment aussieht


----------



## Ben1000 (10. April 2008)

Na das ist doch schon mal was. Auch wenn wir wohl hauptsächlich zum Lebertraining gehen  . 

Schussi kann wohl erst ab 17.00 Uhr. Ich würde ja schon gerne noch ein wenig länger fahren. Deswegen werde ich vorher noch 2 Stündlein MTB fahren. Wenn du Lust hast, Mabi, dann könntest du ja mim Bus nach Ba fahren, ein wenig mit mir rumcruisen. Dann trinken wir bei mir einen gemütlichen Kaffee und essen einen kleinen Happen, so dass wir dann pünktlich um 17.00 Uhr beim Schussi mit dem RR vor der Haustür stehen.

Wenn sonst noch wer Lust hat, in Oberailsfeld zu "trainieren", nur zu, ich glaube es sind noch 3 Betten frei....


----------



## mabi (10. April 2008)

habs geschaft, normal rr/nn mit milch auf ner tubeless felge ohne schlauch 

sind die leicht  
das könntest auch noch mit deinen nope's machen benny, frm dichtband/mavic ventil und gut is  

jetzt noch die gabel in weiß und dann kommts ins wohnzimmer wenns noch länger pisst


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. April 2008)

Spinner


----------



## webjoe4 (10. April 2008)

wieviel gewicht sparste dir durch die tubless reifen?
sieht auf jeden fall sehr gut aus.. besonders der radsport-baier schriftzug


----------



## Ben1000 (10. April 2008)

Fahr mal lieber damit, sonst wird es noch *FETT*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (11. April 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> wieviel gewicht sparste dir durch die tubless reifen?
> sieht auf jeden fall sehr gut aus.. besonders der radsport-baier schriftzug



sind ja eben normale reifen, keine tubeless, auf ner tubeless-felge
spart halt ca 2x200gr gegenüber tubeless-reifen


----------



## Ben1000 (11. April 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> ca 2x200gr gegenüber tubeless-reifen



Naja, gegenüber Tubeless! Gegenüber ner anständigen Schlauch Kombi fast gar nichts! Höchtens 20 gr. pro Rad. Dafür ist aber die Pannensicherheit angeblich besser und der Rollwiederstand um 2-4 Watt geringer.

Na der Mabi testet das jetzt mal ausgiebig und wenns funktioniert, überleg ich mir das zum nächsten Reifenwechsel auch.



> gabel in weiß



Die könntest ja auch einfach lackieren. Oder für die Millionäre - lackieren lassen. Selber lackieren soll aber nicht so besonders schwer sein...


----------



## mabi (11. April 2008)

ergebnisse meiner stadler-"ich nehm mal eure digi waage vor zu den reifen"-aktion :

mein rr 2.25: 508gr, +30ml milch = 550gr
alternative1 : rr+sv14 oder michelin latex : 640gr
alternative2 : rr ust : angabe schwalbe 650gr, forumsberichte 700gr +

selbes spiel mitn nn  

mein nn 2.25: 544gr
nn ust schwalbe angabe : 780gr

summe des eingesparten gewichts ca 330gr !!! wenn man noch die ust ventile mitrechnet


----------



## Ben1000 (11. April 2008)

Naja, wenn man dem Forum glauben kann:

Reifen spielt ja keine Rolle, hast ja den normalen. 

Tublesskit: 35-40 gr. für Band, Ventil usw., 70-80 gr. für die Milch = ca. 120 gr.
Weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob du das Band usw. noch brauchst, da du ja ne UST Felge hast. Aber ist die nicht auch etwas schwerer als ne normale?

SV14 = 124 gr. (gewogen)

Also ist der Gewichtsunterschied nicht ganz so groß.


----------



## Tom:-) (11. April 2008)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Spinner


----------



## mabi (11. April 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


>



na tom, morgen abend held bräu ? sind noch plätze frei


----------



## Tom:-) (11. April 2008)

hi martin,
ja, da hätte ich wohl volles rohr bock drauf. wird aber leider nix, weil ich am wochenende für einen umzug und die familie eingespannt bin. euch viel spaß und v.a. gutes wetter!

aus der ferne werde ich mal mit euch

ach herrjeh, hab ich ein trainingsdefizit!


----------



## Ben1000 (11. April 2008)

Ja ja, immer diese Ausreden! Immer ist die Familie daran schuld  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. April 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> ach herrjeh, hab ich ein trainingsdefizit!



bezüglich was?


----------



## Ben1000 (13. April 2008)

Traniningslager Oberailsfeld - der Gardasee kommt.

So, nun haben wir unser Mini- Trainingslager hinter uns. Am Samstag um 14.30 Uhr gings los. Mabi und ich haben uns auf den langen und qualvollen, mit Rampen gespickten Weg nach Oberailsfeld gemacht. Mehrere Mini- Altissimos und Tremalzos stellten sich uns in den Weg. All dies hatten wir zu bewältigen. Frankenbiker hatte davor zuviel Angst  , deswegen ist er nachgekommen.

*Bamberg - Schesslitz, 4:07 Std., 1300 hm, 104 km*



 



Los gehts.




Einkehren? Aber doch nicht schon in Würgau!




Und schon der erste Tremalzo - Würgauer RAMPE!


 



Mabi at work. Ein scheiß Straßenbelag ist das! Erinnert mich ein wenig an Paris - Roubaix.




In Thurnau war gerade Feuerwehrfest. Zufall oder ein göttliches Zeichen? Egal, das Bier haben wir uns nicht nehmen lassen.


 



Kaum das Bier ausgetrunken offenbart sich Thurnau in seiner ganzen Pracht.




Bergziege.




Kaff im Niergendwo. Aber hübsch.




Zieleinfahrt...




... und geschafft. Unsere Absteige.




Die Geschehnisse der Zeit zwischen dem oberen Foto und dem unteren Foto sind zensiert!  Jedenfalls konnten wir uns immer noch nicht über die Menge an Biervorrat für unseren Gardasee Urlaub einigen.

Der morgendliche Blick aus dem Fenster. Da kommt Urlaubsfeeling auf.




*Oberailsfeld - Bamberg, 3:53 Std., 1200 hm, 93 km *

GPS gibts leider net, dass hat die Krätsche gemacht.



 



Die erste Rampe.




Wie immer erster oben.




Ist zwar ein Fake, aber schaut enorm sportlich aus. (Der Kenner weiß ob dem dahinterliegenden Feldweg  )


 



Kleines Stimmungstief? Oder erkennt man da die X Bier vom vorabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimboyt (18. April 2008)

Hi, schwer aktiv wie ich sehe. Bin heut s erste Mal wieder gefahren seit ich aus Indien zurück bin. Wie schauts denn aus- finden die Sonntagskaffeefahrten noch ab un zu statt?
Grüßla, 
Tobi


----------



## mabi (18. April 2008)

juhu es wird langsam trockener,
und kann endlich die arbeit der waldarbeiter bewundern  

das war mal der wurzeltrail runter nach burggrub, ok der trail is noch da
aber die wurzeln haben keine bäume mehr dran  




kreuzstein runter ist top, des trockental bin ich raufgefahren  krass


----------



## Ben1000 (20. April 2008)

Ich war am Donnerstag in Pegnitz beim fahren. Da lagen 10 cm Schnee und darunter nochmal 20 cm Matsch! Ich hab gemeint, ich bin in einer anderen Welt gelandet.

Wie wäre es am So. mit ner Tour?


----------



## Ben1000 (25. April 2008)

am so fahren wir um 9 uhr vom stadion in bamberg los. es geht richtung friesener. bisher ist Frankenbiker, slimboyt und ich am start. wer will noch mit? wir freuen uns immer ueber neue gesichter.

ausserdem wird schon fuer den do, sprich vatertag, geplant. wer haette denn da so boecke? natuerlich sind auch nicht-vaeter willkommen, die duerfen halt nicht feiern  .


----------



## Ben1000 (27. April 2008)

*26.04.08 Hassbergritt Hofheim*

30,6 km, 700 hm, 200 Fahrer

Für mich und Frankenbiker das zweite Rennen in diesem Jahr, eigentlich das erste Richtige. Schönstes Wetter schon bei der Hinfahrt und ein gut organisiertes Rennen lassen gute Eindrücke zurück. Da hoffen wir auf Wiederholung.





Frankenbiker at work. 1:27:58 Std., 10 Platz Masters I





Ben1000. 1:30:27 Std., Platz 12 Elite



 So langsam war ma gar net


----------



## Ben1000 (27. April 2008)

*27.04.08 Tour mit Frankenbiker und Slimboyt*

62 km, 3:50 Std.

Subba Wetter, subba Tour, so muss es sein!

Los gehts am Stadion in Bamberg.




Geiler Frühling!




Frankenbikers Streckenwahl führt dirket durch den Urwald.




Das Trockental. Sogar einigermassen trocken.


 



Heiligenstadt lässt grüssen.




In Mabi-Manier auch mal die Ausblicke mitnehmen...




Ohne Einkehr gehts halt net  . Sau teuer war die Tourikneipe.




Mensch Sch***i!




Wann simma denn endlich zu Hause?!


----------



## mabi (27. April 2008)

Uhlweg ist staubtrocken  

Scheßlitz -> Moritz über Gügel/Kreuzstein/Pavilion/Veilsbron/Engelhardsberg in 2.10h und ab ins Rocky-Paradis


----------



## Ben1000 (28. April 2008)

Na dann haben sich unsere Wege ja sogar gekreuzt  . Wie schauts bei dir denn am Donnerstag aus, Mabi? Würden gerne ne Vatertagstour starten.


Hab noch ein Bild von mir beim Zielsprint gefunden. Habe leider den rechten vorbeiziehen lassen müssen. Von Frankenbiker habe ich leider keine Fotos mehr entdeckt.






Aus: http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/hassberge/index.html


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. April 2008)

Planung für den Vatertag - Donnerstag:

*12:00 Uhr Abfahrt in Scheßlitz* Richtung Engelhardtsberg > Uhlweg > Leinleitertal > Scheßlitz

Vatertägliches Einkehren beim "Hanni" in Scheßlitz mit UEFA-Pokal-Halbfinale gegen 18:15 Uhr

Vatersein ist keine Voraussetzung für Beteiligung ;-)

Gruß
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (30. April 2008)

Nichts los mit den Bamberger Vätern!  Sind wir die einzigen, die sich von den Bälgern nicht unterkriegen lassen???

Treff ma uns um 11:40 Uhr in Drosendorf vorm Wirt, Frankenbiker?


----------



## mabi (30. April 2008)

der einzige der sich von den "Bälgern" (mehrzahl) nicht unterkriegen kann ist der schussi


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. Mai 2008)

tja, so kann man sich täuschen :-(


----------



## mabi (1. Mai 2008)

na wenigstens lebste noch


----------



## Ben1000 (2. Mai 2008)

*01.05.08 Vatertagstour*

Bamberg - Schammelsdorf - Heiligenstadt - Moritz - Uhlweg - Heiligenstadt - Oberailsfeld - Tiefenellern - Bamberg

98 km, 1986 hm, 6:27 Std. 





Anstatt gröllend, einen Leiterwagen mit nicht unerheblichem Biervorrat hinter sich herziehend, durch die Stadt zu wanken, haben wir am Vatertag mal was Sinnvolles gemacht. So ging es aufs Bike um die Wadeln noch ein wenig im Hinblick auf die Tremalzo Bezwingung zu schänden und somit zu härten. Die Tour hatte alles was eine Gardaseetour fordert - Höhenmeter, Schiebepassagen, technische Abfahrten, einen Sturz von Mabi und schmerzende Glieder. Insgesamt ein gelungener Tag. Leider hat der Animateur in Sachen Bier trinken und Strassen - Vermeidung gefehlt! Wo warst du Frankenbiker  !

Wolkenspiele auf der Höh'. Aber das Wetter war gnädig mit uns.


 



Das Trockental. Nach dem Regen am Vortag wieder etwas nasser  .




Herrlich!




Bei der Streckenwahl kamen allerdings Mabis Rennradfahrergene mal wieder zum Vorschein!




Bis nach Moritz haben wir es aber trotzdem geschafft.




Nach einer Stärkung in Form von Käs- und Streusselkuchen und alkoholfreiem Weizen/ Radler (ja Frankenbiker wo warst du nur!) ging es dann zum Trailspass auf den Uhlweg. Kurz hinter der Oswaldhöhle hat eine kleine Flugeinlage von Mabi den Flow allerdings etwas unterbrochen. Aber es ist zum Glück nichts ernstes passiert.


 

 

 



Kurz vor dem Kreuzfelsen haben wir noch ein kleines Päuschen eingelegt, sozusagen um die Wunden zu lecken. Nach dem wir dann wieder Kraft gesammelt hatten gings auf den vorletzten Trail, dem Bierweg vom Kreuzfelsen runter.  


 

 



Zu guter Letzt noch ein paar Frühlingsimpressionen vom Radweg von Tiefenellern nach Bamberg. Ein, wie ich finde, sehr schöner Radweg, trotz Teer.


----------



## mabi (2. Mai 2008)

döööö

1. wo bist du den noch rumgekurvt ? tiefenellern eingekehrt ?
ich komme auf 89.9km, 5:47h, und 2012hm ?

2. straßen-highway zw. veilbronn und moritz ist das optimum um zum paradies-eingang in moritz zu kommen  
du als bergfloh hast da natürlich defizite, mit'n schussi als lokomotive knall man da normalerweise nen 30er schnitt rüber und hats in 20min hinter sich  
aber dann noch aufn radweg nach bbg  

3. ist mir da ein richtiges fotografisches meisterwerk auf den uhlweg gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (2. Mai 2008)

1. Du bist ja nach Schätz gefahren, ich nach Bamberg. Km und hm sind also unterschiedlich. Das mit der Zeit ist schon komisch, aber der Hac zeigt bei mir oben geschriebenes an.

2. War ja nicht die einzige Teerstrasse die wir gefahren sind. Ist Geschmackssache. Das Optimum für meine Geschmacksnerven ists nicht. Aufsesstal wäre besser gewesen, aber haken wir das Thema ab. 

3. Da gebe ich dir recht. Das Foto von deiner Trailhatz ist ja leider etwas verschwommen geworden.


----------



## georgy (2. Mai 2008)

Schöne Bilder, da bekomm ich Zwiebeltreter richtig heimweh, wenigstens Bier aus der Heimat gibts in Hamburg.


----------



## Qwert Zuiopü (2. Mai 2008)

Servus Leute!

Hab ein Problem, ich hab ein bisschen unbedarft an meiner Bremse rumgefummelt und dabei dummerweise Bremsflüssigkeit verloren. 
Hat vielleicht jemand aus Bamberg ein Entlüftungskit für Hayes Bremsen (Stroker Trail)? 
Wäre echt dankbar, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Grüße, Julian


----------



## Ben1000 (2. Mai 2008)

Das gibts für 20 Euro beim Fahradhändler in der Sandstrasse, da ist dann Bremsflüssigkeit auch dabei. Alternativ kannst du aber auch eine große Spritze in der Apotheke kaufen (4 Euro) und einen Benzinschlauch im KFZ Handel und Dot 4 im Baumarkt/Motorradgeschäft.


----------



## mabi (2. Mai 2008)

is nimmer in der sandstrasse -> umgezogen in die markusstraße
aber vorsicht, die bude is a bisserl arrogant


----------



## Qwert Zuiopü (2. Mai 2008)

Hm, da hab ich schon angerufen, die haben kein Kit für Hayes. Oder kann man da jedes x-beliebige nehmen?


----------



## mabi (2. Mai 2008)

schau mal ins technik forum, oder hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175041


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. Mai 2008)

was is denn des für ein gelabber hier???     

sind wir in technik-forum??   

gefummelt wird nicht an bremsen, sondern an frauen!   
mit nichtrumfummeln an bremsen habe ich beste erfahrungen gemacht,  , is klar, dass die erfahrungen in bezug auf den anderen aspekt ... 
besser als bremsflüssigkeit - wer bremst, verliert - is eh bier 

hasta la vista oder so

mach mir jetzt noch 'n bier auf, weil mit fummeln is halt so ne sache 

m.


----------



## Qwert Zuiopü (2. Mai 2008)

Das ist nicht im Technikforum gelandet, weil ich gehofft hab, dass jemand aus Bamberg das passende Entlüftungskit hat. Dann hätte ich mir das vielleicht borgen können.

Aber vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Ciao, Julian


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Mai 2008)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> mach mir jetzt noch 'n bier auf



Ist wohl nicht das erste  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (6. Mai 2008)

Na Jungs, vielleicht sollten wir ja doch noch Schneeschuhe einpacken  : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=326004

Frankenbiker, du könntest ja mal schauen, wie sich das so auf unsere geplanten Touren auswirkt.


----------



## juba (8. Mai 2008)

DIe Bamberger Biker sind ja aktiver als ich dachte  
Gestern bin ich Altenburg gefahren und Michelsberger...herlich da oben


----------



## slimboyt (17. Mai 2008)

morgen fahren n paar Boschler rum, 11 Uhr Nürnbergerstr. 40
Lust auf Bike&Bier-Kooperation? ;-)


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Mai 2008)

prinzipiell immer und gerne, aber morgen ist der "marathon" in hollfeld.

bis die tage
m.


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Mai 2008)

morgen, donnerstag, gemütliches biken in der fränkischen

12:30 uhr in pretzfeld am parkplatz am orteingang von der bundesstraße kommend, wo der Radweg nach Ebermannstadt abgeht.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=de&geocode=&saddr=49.758425,11.171787&daddr=&mra=mi&mrsp=0&sz=16&sll=49.757469,11.176014&sspn=0.010147,0.020084&ie=UTF8&z=16

gruß
m.


----------



## Ben1000 (21. Mai 2008)

na du bist ja mal wieder sehr optimistisch bei der zeitplanung! mal sehen...


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Mai 2008)

REINHAUEN! 5 Möbel können ja nicht länger als 15 Minuten dauern!!!


----------



## mabi (31. Mai 2008)

geht noch was ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. Mai 2008)

du bist doch seit 3 wochen im regenerationsmodus :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (2. Juni 2008)

und wie da was geht! ihr haettet mal mit nach regensburg fahren sollen. War ein umfangreiches tourchen  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. Juni 2008)

der wind hat ja gerade noch rechtzeitig gedreht ;-)


----------



## mabi (3. Juni 2008)

ottobier rockt  

p.s. ihr müsst spontaner werden


----------



## Grave247 (4. Juni 2008)

hm wird zeit das ich mal fitter werd, im moment halt ich wohl null mit euch mit.
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal, ich streng mich an


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Juni 2008)

ist wurscht, einfach mitfahren, das ist das beste training...

@Fb
jup, wetter war gnaedig mit mir.


----------



## webjoe4 (6. Juni 2008)

hallo ihr süßen..

war heute mal wieder alleine unterwegs..
wie siehts denn bei euch morgen mittag aus oder so?
nach dem mittagessen?

jemand von euch schon mal mittwochs beim baiers michl in mistendorf mitgefahren?
da könnte man sich ja mal treffen wenns sonst nicht hin haut...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Juni 2008)

süß


----------



## webjoe4 (6. Juni 2008)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> süß





ich hab dich auch lieb   

wie schauts aus mit dir?


----------



## Ben1000 (10. Juni 2008)

Wann fahren die den los? Wuerde morgen mal mitfahren. Beim Baier vorm shop?


----------



## webjoe4 (10. Juni 2008)

fahren egtl immer um 1830 los..
aber ruf vorher da an ob gefahren wird und ob rennrad oder mtb


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. Juni 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Wann fahren die den los? Wuerde morgen mal mitfahren. Beim Baier vorm shop?



sind wir dir zu schnell?  ich wäre auch dabei!

gruß


----------



## Ben1000 (10. Juni 2008)

Niemals! Zu schnell, tzzz!

Na Webjoe, dann bring das doch mal in Erfahrung und poste hier. Zwei mitstreiter haettest du dan schon


----------



## mabi (10. Juni 2008)

da geht ja was


----------



## webjoe4 (10. Juni 2008)

also ruf morgen im laufe des tages nochmal beim michl an und frag genau was so gefahren wird und obs in ordung isnatürlich ist es das..) wenn ihr lackaffen mit fahrt!

also dann!
bis moschäääää


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. Juni 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> obs in ordung is wenn ihr lackaffen mit fahrt!



hört sich ja verlockend an.  da wird die messlatte ja hoch gehängt  



mabi schrieb:


> da geht ja was



und noch verlockender   

ich freu' mich schon auf morgen   

m.


----------



## mabi (10. Juni 2008)

webjoe4 schrieb:


> wenn ihr lackaffen mit fahrt!
> also dann!
> bis moschäääää



und ich dachte immer wir sind die unhöfflichkeit in person


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (10. Juni 2008)

kann ich schon verstehn, mann passt sich halt dem niveau an  .

"wir sind die unhöfflichkeit in person"

wenn dann übrigens unhoefflichkeiten in personen! Soweit das wir schon eine Person darstellen sind wir ja zum glueck noch nicht  .


----------



## Tom:-) (11. Juni 2008)

jedenfalls seid ihr alle spinner.


----------



## mabi (11. Juni 2008)




----------



## webjoe4 (11. Juni 2008)

also heute abend um 18:30 abfahrt in mistendorf beim baier mit den mtbikes!

bis denne


----------



## mabi (13. Juni 2008)

wie schauts aus mit a bisserl abendliche bewegungstherapie aufn rad  
egal ob mtb oder rr.
a bisserl ga kann net schaden


----------



## Ben1000 (14. Juni 2008)

ka zeit gehabt.

Aber ich werf mal den So in Die runde. wer will? wann, wo, wohin?


----------



## Ben1000 (20. Juni 2008)

Am Sonntag wäre mal wieder ne laengere Runde angesagt. 

Vorschlag: 11:00 Uhr (Mabi zu Liebe) Abfahrt  in Schaetz Richtung Staffelstein, Coburg, Langheim, Kleinziegenfeld, Wuergau, Schaetz. Ca. 80 - 100km. 

Na wer will mit? Wo sind die Bambis?

Franky, das mit gps klappt net, hab keine Karte. Aber du kannst das mit Magic Maps machen und mir per Mail schicken.


----------



## mabi (21. Juni 2008)

nicht coburg, lichtenfels 

und für die +35er abfahrt 12:30


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Juni 2008)

Ipdate: Abfahrt Sonntag (logo) um 13:00 bei mabi in Scheßlitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (21. Juni 2008)

Ups, mein schon Lichtenfels. Mei, mei, da muessen die alten Herren wieder mal ausschlafen!


----------



## GoldenerReiter (28. Juni 2008)

hm, wie schaut´s aus in Bamberch und Umgebung? Wohne in Bischberg und versuch grade mal die Altenburg hochzukommen ;-)

Bin Anfänger und Ü-40


----------



## cubey (1. Juli 2008)

Hi ihr. 
Bin neu in Bamberg und suche Leute die mir die Trails um Bamberg zeigen. Ich dentiere zu FR/DH, hab jedoch nur ein All Mountain Bike... fehlt noch das nötige Kleingeld für ein neues Bike. Ansonsten bin ich eher gemütlich unterwegs. 

Bis denne!


----------



## GoldenerReiter (1. Juli 2008)

trails kann ich dir nicht zeigen; ich selber suche auch ... zumindest könnte man zu zweit die gegend erkunden. wo in Bamberg bist du denn? ich bin in bischberg - bambergs westen sozusagen


----------



## cubey (6. Juli 2008)

Also wohnen tue ich in Oberhaid.. aber bin meistens bei meiner Freundin... die wohnt in der nähe von Feki.
Mein Bike steht im Büro in der Luitpoldstraße.
Also könnten wir uns in der Innenstadt irgendwo treffen.. 

Übrigens, ich kenne mich in Bamberg noch nicht so gut aus...

Grüßli Alex


----------



## GoldenerReiter (6. Juli 2008)

hi, mal schauen wie morgen das wetter ist ...... treffen könnte man sich in gaustadt unten an der brücke; das ist für jeden die hälfte (also Bischberg bzw. Luitpodstr). Ab dann geht´s bergauf - ich schick dir ne pn mit meiner handynummer - dann können iwr ja morgen mal telefonieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (6. Juli 2008)

Wäre evt. auch bei ner Runde dabei. Schreibt doch mal hierrein, wann ihr euch genau trefft.


----------



## GoldenerReiter (7. Juli 2008)

guckst du hier http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=gaustadt&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl 
erbabrücke - 18:30 - heute abend - es sollte nicht regnen!!!

mist; an der Erbabrücke lässt sich nicht abbilden ......


----------



## cubey (7. Juli 2008)

Ups... jetzt erst gelesen... hatte auch noch keine zeit dich mal anzurufen.
Meintest du die Brücke wo der Skatepark ist?

Also wie wäre es am Mittwoch abend???

Gruß Alex


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Juli 2008)

Mittwochabend ab ca. 17:30 Uhr stehen 2,5 Stunden bolzen :kotz:- bevorzugt RR  - mit anschließender Lagebesprechung  in Schammelsdorf an!


----------



## GoldenerReiter (8. Juli 2008)

moinmoin, nee - nicht die wo der skatepark ist sondern da wo die Touris durch die Schleuse müssen

@frankenbiker; 17:30 ist zu früh und was ist RR??

@ben: danke für die geduld und sorry das dein puls nicht in die höhe gekommen ist. geile tour für mich die ich am Wochenende nocmal fahre


----------



## Ben1000 (8. Juli 2008)

@Frankenbiker
17.30 Uhr ist recht früh! Weiß net ob ich das schaffe. Eine halbe, besser eine Stunde später wäre mir lieber. Was dagegen?

@Goldener Reiter


> die ich am Wochenende nocmal fahre


Das ist die richtige Einstellung! Noch ein zwei Monate und du bringst mich auch ins Schwitzen. 

RR ist Rennrad. Und so wie ich die Jungs kenne, muss ich da mal wieder ganz schön schwitzen!


----------



## mabi (8. Juli 2008)

bei dem wind würde ich mtb vorziehen 
und ab 18.00 wenn möglich


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Juli 2008)

18:00 in Scheßlitz ist top. Wahl des Gefährts überlegen wir morgen.


----------



## GoldenerReiter (8. Juli 2008)

@ben, wenn mtb, geht das dann auch so wie gestern - das letzte stück ganz oben, DAS war meine grenze ......


----------



## cubey (9. Juli 2008)

Na ich dachte auch MTB!!
Wollte ja weng Trails kennenlernen.

Also ich hab auch so ab ca 18:30 zeit.
Wenn nicht MTB dann nicht mit mir... hab nicht mal ein RR

@GoldenerReiter:
Meld mich bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerReiter (9. Juli 2008)

@cubey, heut abend ist was ganz wichtiges angesagt ;-)

morgen mach ich das vom wetter abhängig - ansonsten 18:30 bei der Erba Brücke in Gaustadt / Schleuse


----------



## Ben1000 (9. Juli 2008)

GoldenerReiter schrieb:


> @ben, wenn mtb, geht das dann auch so wie gestern - das letzte stück ganz oben, DAS war meine grenze ......



Da sind dann schon ein paar steilere/längere Anstiege dabei. Dürften auch über 50 km werden, es sind ja bis Schesslitz schon 15.

@ Mabi/Franky
Dürfte bis 18 Uhr schon klappen. Gefährt ist mir wurscht.


----------



## cubey (9. Juli 2008)

@GoldenerReiter:

Morgen könnte es knapp werden.... muss ab 21:00 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## GoldenerReiter (9. Juli 2008)

sodala, morgen abend 18:30 Erba Brücke. Mein Arbeitskollege kommt mit und wir fahren ne kleine 90min Runde. Nichts wildes.

Wie gesagt, das Wetter muss passen.


----------



## cubey (11. Juli 2008)

Na... klappte nicht bei mir gestern...
mir gehts auch nicht so gut... *schnief**hust*


----------



## GoldenerReiter (11. Juli 2008)

na dann, gute besserung. mein kollege hat mich auch versetzt. bin halt 80 min alleine bergauf und bergauf. bei der luftfeuchtigkeít hat´s gereicht......


----------



## cubey (12. Juli 2008)

Hmm.. bergauf is eh nix für mich...
Geht schon wieder etwas besser.
Mal was anderes.... gibts hier jemanden der mir mal einen Kurbelabzieher leihen kann???


----------



## Ben1000 (24. Juli 2008)

So, wollte hier nochmal auf unsere WE Tour zu Sprechen kommen. Laut Wetterochs wirds am WE gewitterig. Nachdem würde ich fast am ehesten den Sonntag Morgen anpeilen, so 9 oder 10 Uhr. Alternativ den Samstag, selbe Zeit, aber da muss der Selbstständige ja wahrscheinlich Arbeiten. Was meint ihr?

Mein Vorschlag wäre die Staffelstein - Lichtenfels - Runde nochmal zu fahren:




Wer will denn sonst noch mit? *Tobi?*


----------



## Greenman (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

am WE ist auch die Eröffnung des Bike Parks in Osternohe.

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/

MfG und Happy Trail

Der Greenman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (24. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin in Osternohe


----------



## Greenman (25. Juli 2008)

Siehe auch hier:


http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?art=850742&kat=27&man=3

http://www.franken-tv.de/default.aspx?ID=455&showNews=251559&newVideo=Bikepark.wmv


----------



## Ben1000 (25. Juli 2008)

Der momentane Stand der Dinge:

Abfahrt in Bamberg bei mir am So. um 9:00 Uhr, Ankunft Schesslitz ca. 9:45. Tobi, wie schauts denn nu mit dir und den Boschlern aus? Fahrt ihr mit? Wäre schon cool.

Frankenbiker, was ist mit dir? Passt des bei dir?

Wetterprognose schaut auch ganz vielversprechend aus. Heiß wird es halt wieder!


----------



## Ben1000 (26. Juli 2008)

Nur damit keine Missverständisse entstehen, der Termin am Sonntag steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## true-romance (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo beisammen,

bin ab Mitte August beruflich für ein paar Wochen in Bamberg (wohne dann in Bischberg) und bringe mein MTB mit  Vielleicht kann man ja dann mal die eine oder andere Feierabendrunde drehen. Die schönsten Trails findet man sonst ja eh nie  Da ich aus dem Rheinland komme, sind Berge jetzt nicht gerade meine "favourites", bin konditionell auch eher Anfänger bis Mittelfeld. Fahren hier so kleinere Hausrunden um 25 - 30 KM mit max. 600 HM mit 16er Schnitt, gemütlich halt... Ach ja, bin _schon_ 37....und HT-Fahrer (ja, uns gibbet noch )


----------



## Greenman (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo True-Romance,

wenn du gerne gemütliche Touren fährst kann ich dir gerne mal ein paar Trails Rund um Bamberg zeigen.

Bin momentan leider etwas lädiert da ich mir gestern im neuen Bike Park in Osternohe die Rippen geprellt habe aber bis August sollte das wieder gehen.

Wenn du GPS Hast kann ich dir auch gerne ein paar Trails per PM schicken.

MfG und Happy Trail der Greenman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## true-romance (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo Greenman,

vielen Dank. GPS reizt mich schon, stand bis jetzt aber leider noch nicht auf dem Einkaufszettel. Wollte mich da erst mal was genauer informieren bzw. mal antesten bei "Schon-Nutzern"...

Das Angebot der Touren werde ich aber bestimmt mal annehmen....

PS: Dann mal gute Besserung für Deine Rippen


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Juli 2008)

true-romance schrieb:


> ... Ach ja, bin _schon_ 37....und HT-Fahrer (ja, uns gibbet noch )



das sind doch schon mal zwei sehr gute Voraussetzungen 

der "Leidensgenosse"


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich fahr morgen so zwischen 6 und 7 Uhr ungefähr zwei Stunden MTB, wer Lust hat kann sich ja gerne anschließen.

ein jüngerer Leidensgenosse


----------



## cubey (29. Juli 2008)

Wird wohl nix bei dem Wetter!
Wie schauts morgen aus?


----------



## Ben1000 (29. Juli 2008)

Stimmt radln ist ins Wasser gefallen. Dafür war es nach dem Schauer schön angenehm kühl. Genau das richtige Wetter um im Hain unter dem Vorwand sportlicher Tätigkeiten Bambergs Schönheiten zu Begutachten  ! Waren leider nur unschöne Männlichkeiten unterwegs 

Wollte das Biken auf morgen verschieben. So zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr. Aber:


cubey schrieb:


> Hmm.. bergauf is eh nix für mich...


macht uns wohl nicht zu Gleichgesinnten. Wenn eh nur 2 Stunden, dann auf und ab!


----------



## cubey (29. Juli 2008)

Na wenn ihr Bergauf nicht davonrennt bin i dabei.
Hab noch Muskelkater vom Bikepark am wochenende.


----------



## Ben1000 (30. Juli 2008)

Na gut, dann um 16:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Bamberg.


----------



## Ben1000 (30. Juli 2008)

Sag mal Cubey, du bist ja ne Pfeife! Jetzt warte ich schon zum zweiten mal auf dich  ! So was nenne ich zuverlässig, zuverlässig im "nicht - kommen".


----------



## cubey (30. Juli 2008)

Vielmals sorry, sorry, sorry.... 

Ich saß im Büro und plötzlich sagte mein Chef wir müssen die Wohnung seiner Freundin räumen  weil sie rauß muss..... warum auch immer!?!?

Gib mir doch mal deine Handy Nr. per PN.... dann passiert so etwas nichtmehr....

Tut mir echt Leid.

Grüße 
Alex


----------



## bamoida (31. Juli 2008)

hey leute! würd gern mal mitkommen. sollte nicht zu anstrengend sein und etwas einfacher. ein ebener singeltrail wär mal was feines. gibts im hain oder hauptsmoorwald etwas, das länger ist als 50 meter?

schöne grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (31. Juli 2008)

Ich fahr heute ne kleiner Runde,  ca. 20-30km, aber mit Trails kann ich auch nicht so dienen, werde aber einen Bierkeller anviesieren, viell.Höfen oder so
Starte so ab 18.15Uhr, Heinrichskirche

..tja, hat sich ja erledigt......


----------



## bamoida (6. August 2008)

wer von euch hat lust, gemeinsam ein paar techniken zu üben? wheelie, bunnyhop, etc.


----------



## mabi (9. August 2008)

der fred verkommt ja hier völlig 
lauter luschen ??!! 


24.8 Marathon Trieb, wer ist dabei ?


----------



## Greenman (10. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

um das hier mal nicht einschlafen zu lassen.

Fahre am So. Nachmittag so gegen 15:00 Uhr meine Hausrunde (ca. 30Km.) mit anschließender Einkehr beim Melber in Höfen;-)

Wird aber eher eine gemütliche Tour da meine Rippen noch nicht OK sind.

Treffpunkt ist die Siebenschläfer Kapelle in Stegaurach.

Gruß der Greenman


----------



## true-romance (10. August 2008)

Wenn ich übers Wochenende da sein sollte, schaue ich mir das  Marathongeschehen vielleicht mal als Zuschauer an. Eine Teilnahme lässt mein Fitnesszustand glaub ich nicht so ganz zu...

Hier der LINK: http://www.rvc-trieb.de/frankenbikemarathon/index.php


----------



## mabi (19. August 2008)

schön wars 













und mal ein lob an den fotografen


----------



## Tom:-) (20. August 2008)

ei bub, wo hast'n dein zopf g'lasse?

schöne bilder!


----------



## Ben1000 (20. August 2008)

Danke der Blumen! Sind ja auch unter Einsatz meines Lebens entstanden  .

@ Tom
Du meinst sein ganzer Stolz, sein bestes und längstes Stück?! Guck mal hier:




Und Frankenbiker, falls du wieder auf falsche Gedanken kommst, von wegen homophile Bilder, ich bin nicht schwul!


----------



## Tom:-) (20. August 2008)

ah, und ich dacht' schon er wär ab.

thx ben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coparni (24. August 2008)

bamoida schrieb:


> wer von euch hat lust, gemeinsam ein paar techniken zu üben? wheelie, bunnyhop, etc.



Kannst du uns so Zeug beibringen? Wäre stark interessiert.


----------



## slimboyt (29. August 2008)

Ich fahre am Sonntag mal wieder ne längere Runde.
So gegen 11 Uhr los.
Hat jemand Zeit? Soll ja mal richtig gutes Wetter geben!


----------



## Ben1000 (30. August 2008)

Habe am Abend Besuch, je nach dem wie feuch-fröhlich das wird, bin ich dabei. Wenn ich mitfahr ruf ich dich morgen früh an.


----------



## coparni (30. August 2008)

Am Sonntag um 10 Uhr findet eine Testfahrt vom Gaustadter Bike&Run statt. Start am Sportstadion in Gaustadt (am Schwimmbad oben).

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Strecke ist cool.

Jeder darf kommen auch welche die nicht bei dem Wettkampf starten.

www.djk-gaustadt-triathlon.de


----------



## slimboyt (30. August 2008)

das klingt ziemlich interessant ... bin dabei !


----------



## slimboyt (30. August 2008)

da kann man aber schon noch bissl was hinten dran hängen, sind ja nur 16 km ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coparni (31. August 2008)

Sind heute die 16km der Radstrecke + die Laufstrecke und dann noch bei der Ziegelei die Dirthügel gefahren. War super!!! Die ein oder andere Stunteinlage war auch dabei. 

Ein Canyon Nerve hab ich aber nicht gesehen.


----------



## mabi (10. September 2008)

so jetzt mal langsam alles wieder aus den urlaub zurück ??!!!


----------



## Tom:-) (10. September 2008)

ich war nicht weg.


----------



## mabi (10. September 2008)

na wenigsten noch ein weiterer richtiger mann hier im forum


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. September 2008)

Morgen, also am Sonntag (21.09.), starten wir mal eine nicht ganz so spontane Tour:

13:00 Uhr in Schammelsdorf vor der Brauerei Konblach.

Die Tour wird uns über exquisite Trails nach Streitberg führen. Der Rückweg ist noch offen.

Eine mittägliche Einkehr ist ob der Startzeit und der mittlerweile mädchenhaften Konstitution meinerseits nicht vorgesehen. Also rechtzeitig - zu Hause - Essen fassen. Evtl. lässt sich ja nach der Tour ein Bierchen einwerfen. 

Also auf die Bikes und die pärherbstliche Depression vertreiben.

Gruß
M.


----------



## mabi (21. September 2008)

Terminverschiebung auf 13:30


----------



## Tom:-) (22. September 2008)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> ...
> und der mittlerweile mädchenhaften Konstitution meinerseits nicht vorgesehen
> ...


 
ich hab doch glatt *märchenhaft* gelesen


----------



## mabi (22. September 2008)

aprobos mädchen 
was'n nu mit meister ? ist da weibsvolk anwesend ?


----------



## Tom:-) (22. September 2008)

kann schon sein


----------



## mabi (26. September 2008)

Morgen (Sa.27.09) gemütliches Herbstanfangsbiken, sicherlich mit einkehr in einer der auf der strecke liegenden fränkischen Kultbrauereien 

Treffpunkt Schammelsdorf Downtown (Brauerei Knoblauch) 13.00 !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (26. September 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> gemütliches Herbstanfangsbiken, sicherlich mit einkehr in einer der auf der strecke liegenden fränkischen Kultbrauereien



naja, zu gemütlich solls auch nicht werden, schließlich wollen wir rechtzeitig vor einbruch der nachtkälte zur aas-grillung zu hause sein. 

m.


----------



## Ben1000 (27. September 2008)

Geht ned, ratet mal... muss arbeiten. Aber zur Aas Grillung wäre ich wieder frei  - Was immer das bedeuten mag...


----------



## Dagtor (27. September 2008)

Guten Tach auch...

Bin relativ neu hier... naja wohne schon ein Jahr in Bamberg aber bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen die gegend mit dem Bike ausser direkt um Bamberg herum zu erkunden. Ok zum Veits- und Staffelberg ist man auch mal. Aber so die richtigen schmankerl fehlen halt noch!
Stamme eigentlich aus Oberbayern/ dem Rosenheimer Land. Bin deshalb auch eigentlich härteres gewohnt. Allerdings hab ich grad mal 800km dieses Jahr(die letzten 3Monate) zusammen gebracht, halte aber trotz nicht bestem zustand was aus. Also wer hat Lust mir ein paar nette spritzige Trails zu zeigen???
Bin im Schichtdienst (Krankenhaus) hab deshalb zwar oft auch mal unter der woche Zeit aber halt auch nicht jedes Wochenende...

Meldet euch mal!!!


----------



## mabi (16. Oktober 2008)

toll  wir waren auf seite 2 abgerutscht

da nix geht in bamberg, so siehts bald wieder aus


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Oktober 2008)

ein sehr konstruktiver beitrag :-(


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Oktober 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> da nix geht in bamberg, so siehts bald wieder aus



Na dann kommen wenigstens bald die wieder öfter zum Einsatz   :





Wer auch so nen tollen Krug haben will, der muss sich unserem Stammtisch in Schammelsdorf anschließen!

Apropos, Sonntag um 14:00 Uhr in Schammelsdorf? Ich würde bis max. 16:00 Uhr mitfahren und dann mit Familie ein wenig um Tiefenellern wandern. Wenn ihr Lust habt, könntet ihr ja mitgehen oder halt weiterfahren...


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Oktober 2008)

oder die krüge einweihen


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Oktober 2008)

Das kann natürlich nur im geschlossenen Verbund getan werden! Wenn dann nach m Wandern (zuerst die Arbeit...) ...


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal die Initiative ergriffen:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/219


Ich hoffe mal ihr lasst mich nicht alleine stehen! Das gilt insbesondere für Mabi!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (19. Oktober 2008)

Tach, 

mal eine Frage am Rande an die Ortskundigen: Ich hab einen älteren Mavic Crossland Laufradsatz wo IMHO die Speichenspannung nachgestellt werden müsste. Welcher Fachhändler in Bamberg oder Umland beherrscht das Handwerk am besten?

Vorab danke für die Antworten.

Gruß, Floville


----------



## Ben1000 (19. Oktober 2008)

der baier in mistendorf ist top. wenns in ba sein soll bleibt dir eigentlich nur der rad im hof und der radladen. zentrieren dürften die aber alle können.


----------



## coparni (19. Oktober 2008)

Oder der Bonanza-Radladen in der Königstraße.


----------



## mabi (27. Oktober 2008)

naja wie es scheint gibts in bamberg nur noch barock 

biken is nimmer (die ausreden der forenmitglieder werden immer dünner)

und bier wird auch nimmer konsumiert

18.10 bockbieranstich weiher -> ignoriert ??
24.10 bockbieranstich tiefenellern --> vergessen ??
31.10 bockbieranstich gundelsheim !!!!! lol nicht mal ne brauererei


----------



## Ben1000 (27. Oktober 2008)

Alte Meckerziege! 

Freitag, Treffpunkt Schammelsdorf (Brauerei Knoblach), 14:30 Uhr (oder ist euch das zu früh?). Fahren im Bikezirkus Tiefenellern, 17:00 Uhr fröhliches Duschen/Umziehen beim Frankenbiker inklusive Aufwärmer  . 18:00 Uhr Quasibockbieranstich beim Schimml.

Na ist das was?

Wäre super, wenn auch mal ein paar andere mitfahren. Und wegen dem Duschen - keine Angst, wir sind alle verheiratet  .


----------



## Tom:-) (27. Oktober 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Und wegen dem Duschen - keine Angst, wir sind alle verheiratet  .


 
muhahahaaaa, der war gut. jetzt hab ich erst recht angst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (27. Oktober 2008)

Scheisze, hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können!

Aber mal ehrlich, was will man von "Men in Lycra" schon erwarten  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Oktober 2008)

hört sich gut an


----------



## nosaint77 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi, war beim Baier in Mistendorf. Fand den Chef angenehm und kompetent.  

Wer will im Team beim Winterpokal mitmachen? Als Hobbysportler wäre mein Ziel 300+ Wer Interesse hat, hier melden... Namensvorschläge sind ausnahmslos erwünscht. 

Gruß, Florian


----------



## Ben1000 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Initiative ergriffen:
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/219
> 
> ...



Ich bin immer noch allein! Bist gerne eingeladen. Frankenbiker, was ist mit dir?!


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. Oktober 2008)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Als Hobbysportler wäre mein Ziel 300+



Punkte oder Platzierung 

m.


----------



## nosaint77 (31. Oktober 2008)

300 Punkte + x wobei hier noch meine Fahrten zur Arbeit fehlen. Mein persönliches Ziel sind also 444 + x Punkte. Eine bestimmte Team-Platzierung ist mir wurscht. Mir genügt es, wenn durch das Team der Motivationsschub kommt. 

Aktuell sind interessiert:

* nosaint77
* Ben1000
* Frankenbiker

Bei Teamnamen bin ich alles andere als kreativ. Spontan fällt mir das ein: "7 Hügele Nausbläddera" (nausbläddern = schnell fahren). Vorschläge von euch...


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. November 2008)

so, hab mich jetzt bei den schammelsreitern angemeldet


----------



## nosaint77 (1. November 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil... hab mich auch bei den schammelsreitern angemeldet.


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. November 2008)

sehr schön, vielleicht ist ja auch mal eine gemeinsame trainingseinheit drin
m.


----------



## Ben1000 (3. November 2008)

Alles klar, ich hab euch aufgenommen. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch loslegen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (3. November 2008)

Falls sich noch jemand anmelden möchte, hier der Direktlink zu unserem Team:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/219


----------



## Ben1000 (4. November 2008)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Falls sich noch jemand anmelden möchte



MABI, MABI, MABI!


----------



## Ben1000 (4. November 2008)

@Frankenbiker

Du hast zu viel Zeit!


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. November 2008)

oder du zu wenig ... mach mal eine ABC-Analyse


----------



## Ben1000 (5. November 2008)

Mach du mal eine für mich!  Du scheinst dich ja bestens in Familienökonomie auszukennen. Da bleibt mir nur, mich über die Punkte fürs Team zu freuen und zu hoffen, dass du bald böse krank wirst  .

Sonntag MTB? Wer hat lust? 





P.S. Frankenbiker darf nicht mit!


----------



## mabi (8. November 2008)

wäre dabei, wetter schaut aber heute besser aus


----------



## Ben1000 (8. November 2008)

Wir treffen uns morgen um 11:30 Uhr in Schammelsdorf vorm Knoblach. Falls noch jemand lust hat, ihr seid herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Ben1000 (9. November 2008)

Keiner!?


----------



## Ben1000 (10. November 2008)

Mensch Frankenbiker, warum fährst denn nicht mit uns, wenn du eh schon ne große Runde fährst?!  Magst uns nicht mehr  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (14. November 2008)

biken am we ?


----------



## Ben1000 (14. November 2008)

Ich wäre für So. Am besten so wie das letzte mal, am besten noch ein bischen früher losfahren.


----------



## Frankenbiker (14. November 2008)

was heißt früher,
was heißt wie das letzte Mal
sonst ein prima Vorschlag


----------



## Ben1000 (15. November 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns morgen um 11:30 Uhr in Schammelsdorf vorm Knoblach. Falls noch jemand lust hat, ihr seid herzlich eingeladen.



Das war das letzte mal.

Ich schlage vor 10.30 Uhr in Schammelsdorf.


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. November 2008)

Kompromiss:

11.00 Uhr Schammelsdorf, dann Richtung Streitberg, zurück entweder über lange Meile oder Außseßtal oder einen Shortcut, wenns zu spät wird. Abschlussbierchen in Schammelsdorf.


----------



## MartinN (15. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Ben: ich glaub wir sind heuer im Frühjahr schon mal zusammen gefahren, war ne Runde von Pretzfeld aus. Ich war der den es a paar mal hingelegt hat. 
Würd gern mal wieder mit Euch fahren. Morgen würde es bei mir auch passen.
Was ist denn der letzte Stand, 10:30 oder 11Uhr in Schammelsdorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (15. November 2008)

11 Uhr


----------



## MartinN (15. November 2008)

Ok, dann werd ich mich um 11 dort einfinden. Bis morgen!


----------



## mabi (15. November 2008)

11uhr ist top.

Steckenwahl ? Letzte Woche fand ich echt spitze. Da es ja immer noch nicht geregnet hat dürften die süshänge ja immer noch "staubtrocken" sein.
Abfahrten Kreuzstein, Heiligenstadter Pavilion, Hummerfelsen, Wolfsgraben waren supergut. 50% des Uhlwegs sind ja auch Südhang


----------



## Ben1000 (17. November 2008)

mabi schrieb:


> Da es ja immer noch nicht geregnet hat dürften die süshänge ja immer noch "staubtrocken" sein.



Der ist gut! 

Also Jungs, tolle Ausfahrt! Und trotz scheiß Wetter 5 Stunden. Super auch, dass wir mal wieder einen Neuzugang hatten, nur weiter so. Ich hoffe du fährst mal wieder mit Martin...

An die Schammelsreiter Winterpokalbestreiter:
Bisher machen wir einen ganz guten Job. Hier mal die Referenz für uns:





Das ist das Feind- Team aus Erlangen  . Die wollen wir schlagen. (Hoffentlich liest da keiner mit  )

Um noch mehr Motivation zu schaffen, möchte ich am Mittwoch einen kleinen Nightride vorschlagen. Wohl am besten mit dem RR.


----------



## MartinN (18. November 2008)

Werd auf jeden Fall wieder mal mit fahren, war echt ne super Runde. Mir tun zwar noch ein paar Knochen von der Freeride-Einlage mit anschließendem Bodenkontakt weh, aber ansonsten wars echt toll. 
Kommendes We is allerdings a bissl schlecht, die Woche drauf könnts wieder klappen. Ich hoff nur dass es nicht wirklich Schnee bis ins Flachland gibt, zumindest nicht mehr als 5cm.


----------



## Ben1000 (21. November 2008)

Na dann wollen wir das doch mal aufgreifen. Am Sonntag sollte es leicht gepulvert sein, also genau das richtige um einen romantischen ausritt ins Weiß zu wagen. Wenn das Wetter nicht total daneben ist würde ich gerne eine Runde fahren. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. November 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag sollte es leicht gepulvert sein, also genau das richtige um einen romantischen ausritt ins Weiß zu wagen.



Genau so wars! 








http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/1/8/5/_/large/Tiefi-SchluchtimSchnee.JPG

Die Schlucht nach Tiefi hat so mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. 

M.


----------



## Tom:-) (24. November 2008)

am hetzles war's au schee. wie gewohnt dicker lehm - diesmal halt gut getarnt unter dem schnee. ich hab heute noch kalte füße.


----------



## Ben1000 (24. November 2008)

So, so Herr Frankenbiker! Erst "Ich kann am Sonntag ned, ka Zeit" vortäuschen und dann klammheimlich auf den ersten Platz ziehen.

Um unserem alljählichen Adventsbiken mal was Professionelles zu geben:





Wer hat Zeit/kommt mit? Schön wärs, wenn mal wieder ein paar neue Gesichter auftauchen...


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. November 2008)

mei is des schee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (24. November 2008)

So solls sein!


----------



## mabi (24. November 2008)

am 1 advents-we ist beim held weizenbockbieranstich


----------



## Ben1000 (24. November 2008)

Ich kann nur Sonntag ab 2.


----------



## MartinN (26. November 2008)

Ich bin dabei, falls nicht noch ein halber Meter Neuschnee fällt. 14 Uhr ist zwar schon recht spät, aber dann müss mer halt a weng scheller fahren, dass mer noch 50km vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit schaffen.


----------



## Ben1000 (26. November 2008)

Zur Verlängerung gäbe es zwei Alternativen:

1. Ihr fahrt ohne mich früher los und sammelt mich ich (und hoffentlich andere) in Schammelsdorf auf.
2. Wir verlängern den Tag mit Beleuchtung um ne Stunde (wäre ja auch mal was für nen Adventsride, so Romantik mit Kerzen...).

Naja, und drittens:
Ihr scheizzt auf mich und fahrt alleine  .


----------



## Dagtor (26. November 2008)

Muss leider arbeiten...
Beim nächsten mal...


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. November 2008)

wir fahren zusammen nur 2,5 stunden, die etwas schneller und martin kommt von heiligenstadt, dann klappts auch mit den 50 km und alle haben die gleichen "an- und abreise"-bedingungen. ein rennradler muss halt noch einen kleinen hügel in kauf nehmen ;-)


----------



## nosaint77 (26. November 2008)

Falls euch nen Radler mit silber/schwarzfarbenes Kettler Herren-Trekkingrad... 

silberne Federgabel
schwarze Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger

Besonderheiten: 
silberner Aldi-Tacho 
Klickhalterung für Ortlieb-Lenkertaschen 

...den Weg kreuzt, haltet den Fahrer an, schüttelt ihn mal kräftig durch und fragt ihn über die Herkunft seines Drahtesels. Falls er stottert, Rahmennr. prüfen. Ein solches Fahrrad mit Rahmennr. 3051891 wurde mir heute am Bahnhof geklaut. Diebstahl ist schon bei der Polizei gemeldet. Erfolgsquote ist ja landläufig bekannt... 

Neija, ne Lehrstunde endlich in ein Bordo Granit X-Plus zu investieren und das Fahrrad besser als so abzuschließen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. November 2008)

Tut mir leid für dich. Einem Bekannten habe sie sein MTB vorm Atrium geklaut.
Gut abgeschlossen aber nicht angekettet.

Jemand morgen Lust auf radeln. Bin morgen im Landkreis Bamberg.
Muss keine Monstertour werden. 2std oder so. Dann frierts mich eh immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (30. November 2008)

14.00 Schammelsdorf vor der Brauerei!

@ all: Ob der Temperaturen und der fortgeschrittenen Zeit: PÜNKTLICH!!


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. November 2008)

Schammelsdorf? Kann ich hinradeln. Bin heute in Lohndorf. Ihr nehmt mich ja mit oder? 
Wohin geht die Reise? Giechburg? Gügel? Steinbruch Ludwag? Jungfernhöhle?


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. November 2008)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt mich ja mit oder?



logo


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. November 2008)

ich war schon, war einfach zu schön draußen. Nicht warten. Hoffe es liest noch jemand.


----------



## Ben1000 (2. Dezember 2008)

War mal wieder ein super Tourchen! Und die rege Beteiligung hat mir auch sehr gefallen. Da ich ja wieder mit der gesamten Technik am Start war, hier natürlich der obligatorische Tour- Nachbrenner:

Und los gehts:





Hier und da mal ein Päuschen...


 




bevor es dann ans Eingemachte geht: Up @ Sängerehrenmal.


 




Trailfun vom Feinsten auf abschüssigen Wegen: Die Schlucht.


 




"Dolomiten Uphill" zur Jungfernhöhle.


 




Und runter gehts, aber hurtig - Jungferndownhill.


 

 

 

 

 


To Sunset, äh, nei in die Wirtschaft...


 




Der rasende Reporter:






Für Google Earth:


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Dezember 2008)

Immerwieder lustig Bilder aus der alten Heimat zu sehen.
Die Schlucht war aber am Sonntag nicht schön zu fahren. Zumindest nicht so schnell wie ich gerne wäre. Dabei wollte ich doch meine neuen 150mm mal testen. 

Ich war dann noch drüben bei Ludwag im Steinbruch. Kennt Ihr ja bestimmt alle.
Halt ne da war ich am Samstag, glaube ich. Musste doch mein Radl in der richtigen Umgebung fotografieren.

Wäre schon gerne mal mit Euch mit. Schon aus dem Grund, dass ich überhaupt keine Bilder von mir auf dem Rad habe. Weil ich immer der mit dem Photo bin.
Nur wäre ich dann erst im 19:00 zu hause gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (2. Dezember 2008)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Die Schlucht war aber am Sonntag nicht schön zu fahren. Zumindest nicht so schnell wie ich gerne wäre. Dabei wollte ich doch meine neuen 150mm mal testen.



Die "Schlucht" und die Abfahrt von der Jungsfernhöhle waren doch opti 

80mm reichen halt völlig 

m.


----------



## MartinN (2. Dezember 2008)

Wirklich sehr schöne Bilder, war aber auch ein super Wetter! Aber eins weiß ich, bei der nächsten Heimfahrt trink ich ein Bier weniger. Die Rampe nach Lindach hoch wars ganz schön schwer den Lichtkegel auf dem Weg zu halten. 

@frankenbiker: Du hast ja was erzählt dass Du einen Laufradsatz brauchst. Mit dem Konfigurator bei http://www.vaust.com/2007/konfi/lrs/index.php?lang=de kannst ein bisschen rumspielen, falls Du ums letzte Gramm feilschen willst.


----------



## Ben1000 (2. Dezember 2008)

Heimfahrt?! Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnert...  .
Ne, bin noch gut heimgekommen. Die Schlucht fand ich am So. auch extrem schnell. Selten im Sommer da so runtergebrettert.

Hier mal noch Werbung in eigener Sache:


Mein neues Projekt: Bamberg Trails auf GPS-Tour.info; Disskusionsthread dazu.
Mein neuer Blog: every-f:.:ckin-inch.blogspot.com


Und was geht nächsten Sonntag? Adventsbiken 2?


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. Dezember 2008)

Die Tour "Tiefenellern 02" hört sich interessant an. So nach "geh' ma halt gleich zum Hönich nei!"


----------



## Ben1000 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hä? Soll ich dass etwa etwas blumiger beschreiben? Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. Dezember 2008)

Bamberg Trails - Tiefenellern 02
Art: Mountainbike
Länge: 0,0 km | Höhe: 97 m | 00:05 h:m | 02.12.2008

Die Länge spricht für sofortige Einkehr - oder ein enormes Gefälle, vielleicht was für 150mm!


----------



## Ben1000 (2. Dezember 2008)

Ah, O.k., ist schon berichtigt. Dafür gibts ja den Disskusionsthread...


----------



## Ben1000 (5. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn nu am Sonntach? Ich wäre jedenfalls dabei. Gerne auch länger.

Meine Vorschläge:

Staffelbergrunde (10.00 Uhr AbfahrtBa, 10.45 Uhr Scheßlitz, ca. 4,5 Std.)
Veitsteinrunde (10.30 Uhr Abfahrt in Dörfleins, zw. 3 und 4,5 Std.)
Oberailsfeldrunde (Rennrad, 10.00 Uhr Abfahrt Ba, 10.45 Uhr Scheßlitz, ca. 4,5 Std.)


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Dezember 2008)

nach der nächtlichen sintflut bin ich für variante 3

zeit passt auch (is halt winter)

m.


----------



## Ben1000 (5. Dezember 2008)

Das hab ich mir gedacht! Du bist also dabei. Den Mabi brauchen wir ja erst gar nicht fragen, der lässt doch kein Oberailsfeld- Dunkles aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (5. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich eher nix. Muss am Samstag auf Geburtstag in meine alte Heimat, und wie ich mich kenne wird des dann nix dass ich am Sonntag früh bis 10Uhr in Scheßlitz bin. 
Wenn dann komm ich spontan vorbei.


----------



## mabi (6. Dezember 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> .... Den Mabi brauchen wir ja erst gar nicht fragen, der lässt doch kein Oberailsfeld- Dunkles aus.




 aber 10.45 is a bisserl früh, die runde dauert ja nur ca 3.5h


----------



## Ben1000 (6. Dezember 2008)

Von Schätz aus schon! Ich hatte jedesmal so um die 4,5 Std. aufm Tacho. 

Die Uhrzeit passt scho. Dann sind wir pünktlich um 12.30 Uhr zum Mittagessen/trinken in Oberailsi und haben noch genug Puffer um in Obereileiter aufm Rückweg die Trinkflaschen aufzufüllen  .

Frankenbiker, treffen wir uns um 10.25 Uhr in Drosendorf vorm Wirt?

Tobi, was ist mit dir? Du bist doch auch unter die Rennradler gegangen...


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Dezember 2008)

jup, 10.25 vorm wirt - und nicht drinnen :-(


----------



## Ben1000 (8. Dezember 2008)

Es wird Zeit mal das hier in Angriff zu nehmen:

http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/

Bis 20.12.08 sollten wir uns entschieden haben, sonst kann uns kein Startergeschenk mehr garantiert werden - uhuuu!  Da ich ja auf jeden Fall noch eine tolle Regenjacke brauche, will ich micht ja doch davor anmelden.

Ist nur noch die Frage, welche Strecke. In anbetracht dieser Seite Die Strecke würde ich mich ja fast mal auf die 100 einlassen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## mabi (8. Dezember 2008)

und wenn es dann wirklich zehn grad minus hat 

und du als armer student ? kannst du dir die 6â¬ mehrkosten leisten ?


----------



## Ben1000 (8. Dezember 2008)

Na ich spekulier auf meine gute Wertalnage in Schammelsreiterkrügen  .

-10 C sind doch keine Herausforderung für die Schammelsreiter, oder!


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Dezember 2008)

Richtig! 100 hört sich super an


----------



## nosaint77 (16. Dezember 2008)

will nÃ¤chstes jahr erstmals ein marathonrennen fÃ¼r amateure mitfahren. zuerst dachte ich da an den spessart-marathon in frammersbach, welcher unweit von meinen ehemaligen wohnort entfernt ist. finde aber die startgebÃ¼hr mit 45â¬ schon recht happig. gibt es vielleicht hier im groÃraum bamberg einen Ã¤hnlichen marathon mit gÃ¼nstigeren startgebÃ¼hren. 60km und frÃ¼hestens ab pfingsten wÃ¤re ideal. ansonsten warte ich halt bis dieser marathon stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (16. Dezember 2008)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> will nÃ¤chstes jahr erstmals ein marathonrennen fÃ¼r amateure mitfahren. zuerst dachte ich da an den spessart-marathon in frammersbach, welcher unweit von meinen ehemaligen wohnort entfernt ist. finde aber die startgebÃ¼hr mit 45â¬ schon recht happig. gibt es vielleicht hier im groÃraum bamberg einen Ã¤hnlichen marathon mit gÃ¼nstigeren startgebÃ¼hren. 60km und frÃ¼hestens ab pfingsten wÃ¤re ideal. ansonsten warte ich halt bis dieser marathon stattfindet.


 
ja, das gibt's. 
Hollfeld http://www.bikemarathon.net/index.php
Trieb http://www.rvc-trieb.de/frankenbikemarathon/index.php
um nur mal zwei in unmittelbarer nÃ¤he von BA zu nennen

edit: hier findest du mehr termine: http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de/


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Dezember 2008)

Na da ist doch der Eisbärride genau das Richtige. Das ist ein absolutes Amateurrennen. Es gibt nicht mal ne Zeitnahme.

Ansonsten könnte ich den Hollfeld Marathon empfehlen.

Edit: Tom war schneller  . Und hier ist noch einer: Hassbergritt


----------



## nosaint77 (17. Dezember 2008)

Danke erstmal. Ich denke mal, der Eisbärride ist vor Pfingsten  Die anderen Marathons sind schon mal alle in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Dezember 2008)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, der Eisbärride ist vor Pfingsten



irgendwie auch danach


----------



## Ben1000 (20. Dezember 2008)

Wie guckts denn nu mit Morgen aus? Gefahren wird wohl RR, nehme ich an. Das Wetter soll ja bescheiden werden. In Anbetracht dessen, wäre hier noch eine Alternative zu Oberailsfeld:

Bamberg-Forchheim-Höchststadt-Bamberg

Ist ne nette Runde, alles auf Radwegen, so dass man gemütlich nebeneinander fahren kann. Bei Regen sicherlich ein Vorteil. Ist zwar ziemlich flach, aber dafür sehr flowig. In 3 Stunden sollte wir dann vor einem Bock in Reundorf sitzen. 

Wann und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Dezember 2008)

:kotz: die tour ist sch****langweilig - und das bei dem wetter!!! :kotz: :kotz: im sommer mag es dort ja ganz nett sein. und wer braucht schon radwege

wenn schon dann oberailsfeld  , auch flowig  und nicht langweilig 

bin aber eh erkältet   und weiß noch nicht, ob ich's morgen aufs rad schaffe 

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (20. Dezember 2008)

Dir sind wohl die Smilies ausgerutscht!? Ich fand die Tour nicht schlecht (letzte Woche), aber na gut. Und jammer net, so eine kleine Erkältung hat dich doch noch nie aufgehalten! Wann solls denn nu wo losgehen?

P.S. Schau mal auf dein Handy, Franky.


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Dezember 2008)

thanks to gore, sympatex & co. 
many thanks to carbohydrate-support by held-braü. 
it was a great tour.

m.


----------



## mabi (21. Dezember 2008)

ein feiner stoff


----------



## Ben1000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Das kann man laut sagen! 

Hier noch ein Nachruf zum Sonntag. (Bitte die Sternchen in der Adressleiste durch ein gepflegtes f:.:ck ersetzen)


----------



## El Patrone (21. Dezember 2008)

4 Stunden RR bei dem Pisswetter - unglaublich!
Nur der Winterpokal machts möglich, oder?


----------



## Ben1000 (22. Dezember 2008)

Und das Verlangen so mancher nach Weizenbock!


----------



## mabi (22. Dezember 2008)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Das kann man laut sagen!
> 
> Hier noch ein Nachruf zum Sonntag. (Bitte die Sternchen in der Adressleiste durch ein gepflegtes f:.:ck ersetzen)



feigling, du hast den 2-beinigen haupt-"flucht"-grund vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## Ben1000 (26. Dezember 2008)

Was ist den am Sonntag? Ich wäre für Fränkische! Wer hat Zeit?


----------



## mabi (26. Dezember 2008)

du hast des freibier verpasst


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. Dezember 2008)

genau, schau mal hier. 

Am Sonntag stehen entweder der Standard-Rennrad-Klassiker zum Held auf dem Programm - oder ein MTB-Klassiker von Ebermannstadt über Behringersmühle und einen (jetzt wohl schockgefrosteten und daher supergriffigen) Wurzeltrail zum Held. Zurück über Kuchenmühle und Biertrail.

Wie schaut's aus?

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (26. Dezember 2008)

Tja, so ist das Leben. Ich bin so was von dermaßen für MTB, RR kommt mir nicht in die Tüte!


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. Dezember 2008)

BAMBERG, wie schaut's aus mit einem Silvetser-Ride? Start und Ziel in Schammelsdorf. Kleiner (!) Umtrunk.

Gruß
M.


----------



## wendel (30. Dezember 2008)

wann und wielange hast du für die tour geplant


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. Dezember 2008)

14:00 in Schammelsdorf vor der Brauerei, ob der Temperaturen 100% PÜNKTLICH!

Fahrt ca. 1,5h hoch nach Herzogenreuth, ein, zwei Downis bei Tiefenellern und zurück übern Stammberg nach Schammelsdorf.

m.


----------



## Ben1000 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich guck mal, ob ichs auch schaffe... Ich schreib dir ne sms Franky.


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. Dezember 2008)

egal, was die frau will, hauptsache beim winterpokal keine punkte verschenken ... 

bis dann auf die jahresabschlussschmankerl


----------



## Ben1000 (2. Januar 2009)

Wie schauts am So. aus? Ich schlag mal Staffelsteinrunde vor.


----------



## mabi (2. Januar 2009)

wurdest schon überstimmt 

der weizenbock ruft


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Januar 2009)

Wenn wir in der Fränkischen MTB fahren (> 4 Std.) fahre ich mit, auf RR hab ich keinen Bock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Januar 2009)

11.00 in scheßlitz mit dem mtb, dann nach oberailsfeld und zurück


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Januar 2009)

ok. Treffen wir uns um 10:30 Uhr in Doos?


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Januar 2009)

vorschlag zur güte: in drosendorf ;-)


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Januar 2009)

Schaffst es net bis Doos? 

War a super Tour heute. Das nenne ich Männerbiken. Da wird der Marathon am Sonntag ein klacks!

Edit: Was würdet ihr denn davon halten, wenn ich uns ne günstige FeWo in der Nähe von Kitzingen für Samstag auf Sonntag besorge. Die Bibi hat da Verwandschaft  . Start ist halt schon um 9! Das heißt um 7 hier losfahren  . Wie wärs?


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Januar 2009)

hört sich gut an


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Januar 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> War a super Tour heute. Das nenne ich Männerbiken. Da wird der Marathon am Sonntag ein klacks!



Kleiner Nachtrag 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (12. Januar 2009)

So, alle wieder ohne Erfrierungen zurück vom Eisbärride. Ich hab das mal zusammengefasst:

Kalt, kälter, Ride - der Eisbär (Wie immer die Sternchen in der Adressleiste durch ein gepflegtes f:.:ck ersetzen)


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Januar 2009)

Hier gibts Bilder (naja) und einen Zeitungsbericht!


M.


----------



## MartinN (16. Januar 2009)

Männer, wie siehts aus? Geht am Sonntag was zam?


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich wär dabei. Evt. wird das Wetter etwas schlechter, aber das hat uns ja noch nie aufgehalten.


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Januar 2009)

nach oberailsfeld


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Januar 2009)

konkretisierung:
11.15 schammelsdorf > stammberg > herzogenreuth > trockental > hohenpölz > über die höh' zum hugoturm und nach draisendorf > aufsesstal > doos > weiße marter > held > zurück wie das letzte Mal (doos > albertshof > veilbronn > oberleinleiter > herzogenreuth > heim) > 16.30


----------



## mabi (17. Januar 2009)

wenn du versprechen kannst den hugoturm auf DIREKTEN!! weg zu finden


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Januar 2009)

jupp


----------



## MartinN (17. Januar 2009)

Des passt. Ich hoff es is erlaubt, auf dem Rückweg etwas abzukürzen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Januar 2009)

logo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Patrone (17. Januar 2009)

schade,dass euer startpunkt nicht auf meinem weg liegt.....grüsse  ep


----------



## MartinN (18. Januar 2009)

Ich hoff es liest noch jemand. Mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen. Kann leider nicht mitfahren. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Januar 2009)

War mal wieder ein schönes Tourchen, wenn auch die Priotitäten kurzfristig etwas verschoben worden sind  . Allerdings hat so manch ein Vorrausfahrer seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht uns ist ohne ein Grußwort abgedampft  .


----------



## Ben1000 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir die Rocky Days mal angeschaut. Ich wäre auf alle Fälle dabei. Am besten wir buchen gleich. Nimmt das mal jemand in die Hand?


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Januar 2009)

jo, schön war's, wenn auch etwas kurz. das trockental hat lust auf mehr gemacht:


----------



## MartinN (23. Januar 2009)

Lust auf mehr... gutes Stichwort. Nachdem ich letzte Woche leider passen musste, würd ich gern mal wieder mit Euch fahren. Wie siehts am So aus?


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. Januar 2009)

rr-tour 11.00 in drosendorf > oberailsfeld > zurück, aber gemütlich


----------



## MartinN (24. Januar 2009)

Die Tour hab ich zwar heut vor gehabt, aber bin ja noch nicht losgefahren. Diesmal bin ich bestimmt dabei.


----------



## nosaint77 (25. Januar 2009)

Falls jemand nen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25" Evo brauchen kann, ich hab einen für 20 Euro abzugeben. Ist das aktuelle Modell und war noch nicht montiert. Verkaufe, weil ich vorne ein Fat Albert aufgezogen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (1. Februar 2009)

vom winde verweht


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Februar 2009)

geht was am we??


----------



## Ben1000 (6. Februar 2009)

Bei mir ned, erst wieder am nächsten So.


----------



## mabi (6. Februar 2009)

hätt voll bock auf mtb,

p.s. wie siehts mit nen kleinen umtrunk heute abend aus ?


----------



## MartinN (6. Februar 2009)

ich wär dabei. allerdings sind die wege im wald bzw. im schatten noch mit einer eisschicht überzogen (musste ich letzte woche schmerzhaft erfahren). da ich keine spikes habe würd ich eher für rennrad plädieren.


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Februar 2009)

sonntag soll das wetter eher mäßig sein,
aber - in held müss'ma rein.
wir sind gar nich feig
und fahren mit dem bikg ;-)
start um 11.30 oder so
dann sind wir alle froh 

in diesem sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (7. Februar 2009)

Anscheinend habt ihr gestern noch einen kleinen Umtrunk genossen, was?


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Februar 2009)

nee, war mit meine frau im theater - das bleibt nicht wirkungslos

nüchtern betrachtet, sollten wir vielleicht doch mit dem rr fahren.

wie schauts aus?

m.


----------



## MartinN (7. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, wäre eher für rennrad, würde mich aber natürlich der mehrheit beugen. welche tour, oberailsfeld?


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Februar 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> oberailsfeld?



Mit Sicherheit!  

Ich fahre erst nächsten Sonntag wieder mit...


----------



## mabi (7. Februar 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> oberailsfeld?



die zwei namen sprechen halt für qualität


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Februar 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> die zwei namen sprechen halt für qualität




"MartinN" und "Oberailsfeld"?!


----------



## MartinN (7. Februar 2009)

So, wie is es nun? 11:30 in Drosendorf (mit RR)?


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Februar 2009)

ok, bin um 11.30 in drosendorf


----------



## Ben1000 (9. Februar 2009)

Hört, hört! Das ist ja ne Überraschung:



> Der 5. Fränkische Schweiz Mountainbike Marathon startet dieses Jahr zum ersten mal in der Weltkulturerbestadt Bamberg!
> Ihr könnt euch auf eine komplett neue Strecke freuen, die es in sich hat und jedem etwas bietet!
> Wir hoffen in kürze die Anmeldung freischalten zu können!


aus: http://http://www.bikemarathon.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=3&Itemid=43


Leider denke ich, dass der Anspruch der Strecke nicht wie aus Hollfeld gewohnt ist. Hört sich eher nach larifari an:



> Bamberg/Volkspark - Hauptsmoorwald - Kunigundenruh - Litzendorf - Melkendorf - Geisberg - Brandholz - Lindach - Tiefenpölz - Seigelstein -
> Schießberg - Geisfeld - Oberjägers Marter - Bamberg
> 
> Eine Runde von 40 km hat 700 Höhenmeter. Auf der 80 km Marathon Strecke werden somit 1400 Höhenmeter und auf der kurzen Einsteiger Strecke von 20 km Länge, 300 m Höhenunterschied zurückgelegt.


aus: http://www.bikemarathon.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=40

Da sind wir doch auf alle Fälle dabei, oder?


----------



## mabi (9. Februar 2009)

klar 80km, mit einkehr in oberleinleiter brauerei ott, liegt ja auf'n weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Februar 2009)

Dieses Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei. Auch wenn ich vielleicht nur die 40km fahre.
Evtl auch mit dem Fully. Vorne fahre ich eh nicht mit.

Man wird Zeit es es wieder mehr rauswärts geht. Zumindest zwitschern schon mal die Vöglein früh. Nur der Wald hier ist total vereist. Mag Sonne.......


----------



## lowisbmx (10. Februar 2009)

Ich mach auch mit


----------



## Ben1000 (10. Februar 2009)

Na da guck an! Da muss nur mal ein Marathon in Bamberg stattfinden und schon kommen die Biker aus ihren Löchern gekrochen...


----------



## lowisbmx (10. Februar 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Na da guck an! Da muss nur mal ein Marathon in Bamberg stattfinden und schon kommen die Biker aus ihren Löchern gekrochen...




Natürlich! Man muss doch die lokalen Veranstaltungen unterstützten. Ich freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## nosaint77 (12. Februar 2009)

Fällt bei mir genau in die Häuslebau- und Umzugszeit


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Februar 2009)

Trainingsrunde am Sonntag mit RR (wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer?):

11:30 Drosendorf -> Oberailsfeld -> Hlg.-Stadt -> heim

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Februar 2009)

Gut, bin dabei.


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Februar 2009)

auf dich ist halt verlass ;-)


----------



## MartinN (14. Februar 2009)

Hab scho dacht ihr wollt lieber Tiefschnee fahren. Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (14. Februar 2009)

auf dem jura liegen ja enorme mengen! bis morgen!


----------



## MartinN (27. Februar 2009)

Wie siehts aus am Sonntag, es sind 10°C angekündigt! Mtb wird wohl noch nichts, aber eine schöne RR-Tour sollt scho drin sein, evtl. mal a weng länger wie Oberailsfeld (wenns wirklich so schön wird).
10°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , da kann man ja scho fast die kurze Büx rausholen!


----------



## Greenman (27. Februar 2009)

http://www.rad09.de/index.html

Da bin ich am WE;-)

MfG der Greenman


----------



## mabi (27. Februar 2009)

oberailsfeld ist schon für morgen,samstag geplannt 
soviel ich weiß treffpunkt 11:30


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Februar 2009)

Greenman schrieb:


> http://www.rad09.de/index.html
> 
> Da bin ich am WE;-)



Na dann doch lieber unter freiem Himmel selbst in die Pedale treten.

12.00 Uhr in Drosendorf reicht doch! Auch wenns morgen eine ganz besondere Tour wird.


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Februar 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> eine ganz besondere Tour



Stimmt. Wir fahren endlich mal nach Oberailsfeld  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (28. Februar 2009)

Ok, bis 12 in Drosendorf; Schade, etz muss ich meinen Wohnungsputz doch wieder verschieben


----------



## Ben1000 (4. März 2009)

Mabi, Frankenbiker, geht mal oben in der Linkleiste neben Kontrollzentrum und Hilfe auf Community > Interessensgemeinschaft. Meldet euch da mal bei den Schammelsreitern an.

Frankenbiker, wie war das noch mit der Rennradausfahrt am 15.3.? Vielleicht fahr ich ja doch noch mit.

Am Sonntag bin ich leider nicht dabei....


----------



## Meiki (4. März 2009)

man man man da is mit diesem Marathon mal ein Bike-event in Bamberg und genau an dem Wochenende is auch Bayrische Downhillmeisterschaft,schade


----------



## MartinN (5. März 2009)

Kommenden Sonntag bin ich auch nicht dabei, werd noch mal so richtig Wintersport betreiben. Ich hoff aber dann doch langsam auf Frühling. 
Am 15.03. würd ich auch mitgehen. Könnt mer ja a Auto voll zam machen. Oder wir fahren gleich mit dem Rad, Cadolzburg is ja nicht so weit ;-)


----------



## nosaint77 (5. März 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Meldet euch da mal bei den Schammelsreitern an...



Es feht die Möglichkeit "Beitreten" anzuklicken.


----------



## Ben1000 (5. März 2009)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Es feht die Möglichkeit "Beitreten" anzuklicken.



Die gibt es ja auch nur auf Einladung! Die gibt es allerdings erst, wenn ein, zwei gemeinsame Ausfahrten getätigt wurden   und sich der Anwärter an unserem Stammtisch als würdig erwiesen hat   .

Bei mir hat sich nun alles wieder anders ergeben. Prüfung wurde um eine Woche verschoben, d.h. ich kann diesen Sonntag was machen und nächsten nicht  .


----------



## nosaint77 (5. März 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Die gibt es ja auch nur auf Einladung! Die gibt es allerdings erst, wenn ein, zwei gemeinsame Ausfahrten getätigt wurden   und sich der Anwärter an unserem Stammtisch als würdig erwiesen hat   .



Ich trink sogar ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, damit wir uns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und es kein Grund gibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zu werden.


----------



## mabi (10. März 2009)

drecks wetter 




nosaint77 schrieb:


> Ich trink sogar ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur saufen im kopf


----------



## Ben1000 (10. März 2009)

Also, hier noch mal die nächste Möglichkeit zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt:

28/29.03.09: Schammelsreiter Frühjahrscamp in Oberailsfeld! Gefahren wird wenn Möglich MTB (2 x 4-5 Std.), wenn es noch zu nass ist, dann RR (2 x 4-5 Std.). Übernachtung im Schneewitchenzimmer beim Held:

Held Bräu










Noch sind ein paar der begehrten Pätze frei  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. März 2009)

schockierend!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (10. März 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> schockierend!!!



Was? Die freien Plätze, das Schneewitchenzimmer, der Held???


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. März 2009)

Morgen als Perview bzw. Vorbelastung die Wiesentrunde.

11.30 beim mabi in Scheßlitz

m.


----------



## mabi (20. März 2009)




----------



## Ben1000 (20. März 2009)

Ja, ja ihr Säcke! Habt ihr nur Spaß!


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. März 2009)

was für ein trauerspiel - alle hocken vor dem bildschirm :-( und draußen scheint die sonne


----------



## MartinN (20. März 2009)

Eigentlich wollt ich morgen nur ganz locker rollen, aber dann fahr mer halt a weng langsamer als sonst und bleiben a weng länger beim held, damit ich am sonntag gut erholt bin. 

@Frankenbiker: die Sonne täuscht, es geht a scheiß kalter Wind, oben aufm Jura hats nur 2°C (du siehst, ich war nicht die ganze Zeit vorm Bildschirm ;-)
Bis morgen!


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. März 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ich morgen nur ganz locker rollen, aber dann fahr mer halt a weng langsamer als sonst und bleiben a weng länger beim held, damit ich am sonntag gut erholt bin.



aber nicht zu langsam. spätestens um 16:00 muss ich in der frankenlagune sein.

@ martinN: treffen wir uns um 11:10 in drosendorf oder kommst du direkt nach scheßlitz?

m.


----------



## MartinN (21. März 2009)

Bin um 11:10 in Drosendorf


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. März 2009)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (21. März 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ja, ja ihr Säcke! Habt ihr nur Spaß!



hatten wir


----------



## Ben1000 (22. März 2009)

Na dann leidet ihr ja wenigstens hoffentlich heute!!!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. März 2009)

Hi Leute 

Komme aus der Nachbarschaft sozusagen aus Sand a/M und Vertreibe mir gerade meine Zeit indem ich mich einwenig auf eure Seite bewege. Sind auch in Forum unter Haßberge, und auf einer Internetseite unter www.steigerwaldbiker.de Ihr habt da ein Interessantes Bildchen von euren Hometrails. Fahre auch gehren Trails und Baue auch welche, haben zum Beispiel einen Gigantische kultigen Trail wie Schlangenweg mit eine länge von 6 km, um nur einen zu nennen; Frage, wo befindet sich eurer wenn man so mal in eure Gegend kommt. Danke
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. März 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Na dann leidet ihr ja wenigstens hoffentlich heute!!!



nee, hama net, war'n ja gut vorbereitet 

nur mein antrieb hat endgültig die grätsche gemacht, das hat den spaß etwas getrübt 

m.


----------



## MartinN (22. März 2009)

Leiden mussten nur die, die vorne im Wind gefahren sind. War auf jeden Fall mal wieder gut, "etwas" länger als nach Oberailsfeld zu fahren, ging bis zum Schluss echt gut. Schad dass so wenig Berge dabei wahren.


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. März 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Also, hier noch mal die nächste Möglichkeit zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt:
> 
> 28/29.03.09: Schammelsreiter Frühjahrscamp in Oberailsfeld! Gefahren wird wenn Möglich MTB (2 x 4-5 Std.), wenn es noch zu nass ist, dann RR (2 x 4-5 Std.). Übernachtung im Schneewitchenzimmer beim Held.
> 
> Noch sind ein paar der begehrten Pätze frei  .



soderlein, das trainingswochende steht vor der türe - und der schnee auch 
daher schein ein ausweichen auf das roadbike angesagt. wenn ich mir so meine diesjährigen tourdaten anschaue, stellt sich mir aber die frage, ob das nach ein ausweichen ist  hoffentlich zahlt sich das ewige grundlagengebolze dann auch aus. 

wie sieht die meinungslage aus? raodbike? abfahrt 13:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (25. März 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> grundlagengebolze



Ich glaub, du hast das mit dem Grundlagentraining immer noch nicht so richtig verstanden  . Grundlage und gebolze schließen sich gegenseitig aus!

Mhh, scheiß Wetter! Das depremiert mich. Ich hab eigenlich absolut keinen Bock auf Rennrad. Zugegeben wäre das in anbetracht des Wetters wahrscheinlich vernünftiger. Aber andererseits sind wir früher auch immer im Batz gefahren. Ich würde mich auf eine Männertour (MTB) schon einlassen... . So langsam sollte man ja auch mal wieder das Fahren im Gelände üben.

13 Uhr abfahrt hört sich gut an. Schammelsdorf?


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. März 2009)

das wetter ist ja echt frustrierend  und der wetterbericht noch mehr :kotz:
einmal, wenn man biken will 
da hilft nur


----------



## Ben1000 (27. März 2009)

Der Samstag schaut ja immer übler aus!





aus: Wetter Online

Was machen wir? Trotzdem Fahren oder nur den Sonntag? Da schauts ja einigermaßen gut aus. Oder ne kürzere Tour am Samstag? Ach was weiß ich...

Am besten fahren wir dann wohl doch mal wieder RR. Ich fahre übrigens Grundlage! Falls ihr "bolzen" wollt, treffen wir uns halt später oder ihr müsst warten.


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. März 2009)

da sich sogar herr rieni angesagt hat und definitiv mit dem mtb kommt, nehme ich das als zeichen und tendiere auch zum mtb. ist auch nicht so zugig. wir müssen halt auf auf forstautobahnen ausweichen. dann ist die umstellung auch nicht so groß 

m.


----------



## Ben1000 (27. März 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein Wort! Es wird MTB gefahren, juhuu!

Ich würde sagen, wir telefonieren morgen früh nochmal, wann es denn nun los geht.


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. März 2009)

für alle kurzentschlossenen: start mit mtb um 14:00 uhr in schammelsdorf vorm knoblach. 
Taucherbrille und neopren nicht vergessen! 

m.


----------



## Ben1000 (29. März 2009)

Juhu, wieder da. Schee wars  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. März 2009)

... und gut für die grundlage


----------



## Ben1000 (30. März 2009)

Anscheinend sind wir aber immer noch zu schnell gewesen, der Frühling ist nämlich erst heute morgen angekommen! Die Sau hammer dann wohl abgehängt.


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. März 2009)

Ein Lob dem Chronisten:
[URL="http://every-****in-inch.blogspot.com/2009/03/fruhjahrstrainingslager-oberailsfeld.html"]http://every-****in-inch.blogspot.com/2009/03/fruhjahrstrainingslager-oberailsfeld.html
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (31. März 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Ein Lob dem Chronisten:
> [URL="http://every-****in-inch.blogspot.com/2009/03/fruhjahrstrainingslager-oberailsfeld.html"]http://every-****in-inch.blogspot.com/2009/03/fruhjahrstrainingslager-oberailsfeld.html
> [/URL]



Danke sehr. Wie immer die Sternchen in der Url durch ein f u c k ersetzen, sonst klappt es nicht. Blöde Zensur!


----------



## Tom:-) (31. März 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Danke sehr. Wie immer die Sternchen in der Url durch ein f u c k ersetzen, sonst klappt es nicht. Blöde Zensur!


 
nee, blöde url.

wer sind denn diese herrschaften auf dem bild? den bumsbus hab ich ja erkannt, aber die anderen?


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. März 2009)

LEBENSGEFAHR am Steinbruch 

Da sag noch mal einer, die lange Meile sei langweilig 

m.


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. März 2009)

und das hat auch noch gefehlt: 

eine hymne auf unseren thread-titel


----------



## Ben1000 (31. März 2009)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> wer sind denn diese herrschaften auf dem bild? den bumsbus hab ich ja erkannt, aber die anderen?



Keine Ahnung. Das sind ja Archivaufnahmen. Ein aktuelles Bild wahr aufgrund fehlender Kameraausrüstung nicht drin.



			
				Frankenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> LEBENSGEFAHR am Steinbruch
> 
> Da sag noch mal einer, die lange Meile sei langweilig
> 
> m.



Na da hammer aber Dusel gehabt, was! 

Die Hymne ist ja auch hitverdächtig. Hausaufgabe bis Sonntag: Text auswendig lernen um dann singend beim Knoblach einlaufen zu können.
Apropos Sonntag. Ich würde entweder mim Auto in die Fränkische fahren und dort so 4 Stunden rumeiern oder die Haßbergetour (Kreuzberg - Stiefenburg - Veitstein - auf Rennweg zurück nach Oberhaid - Viereth - Weihern  - Bamberg, ca. 4,5 - 5 Std.) fahren.


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. April 2009)

waaahnsinn!!! es ist nicht frühling, es ist sommer. am samstag noch eine schlammschlacht und jetzt staubts schon. und beim afterbikegetränk im freien friert man auch nicht... so kanns weitergehen


----------



## Spike (6. April 2009)

..die "Hymne" ist wirklich sensationell - wird mal langsam Zeit für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt, finde ich - da kann man dann auch in bierseeliger Runde zu einem Liedchen anstimmen!


----------



## MartinN (6. April 2009)

Hätt ich mein Trainingslager doch auch hier in der Fränkischen verbracht. Auf des Wetter auf Malle is auch kein Verlass mehr. Obwohl, letzte Woche konnte man sich darauf verlassen, dass es regnet. Und bei uns bricht der Sommer aus! Egal, 1100km hab ich trotzdem eingefahren. Nur blöd dass ich jetzt bei dem schönen Wetter erst mal regernerieren muss, ich hoff es bleibt noch weng so. Gibts fürs Osterwochenende schon ein Programm?


----------



## mabi (7. April 2009)

wir haben beim  an dich und an den dauerregen im mittelmeerbereich gedacht 
schussi ist seit gestern mit family auf malle, kommt am sonntag wieder.
freitag wäre ideal zum biken, da kannste eh nix anderes machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (7. April 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> freitag wäre ideal zum biken, da kannste eh nix anderes machen



Doch, arbeiten, oder glaubst du noch an den Osterhasen? 

Ich bin das Wochenende nicht da. Nächstes geht wieder was...


----------



## MartinN (8. April 2009)

Also ich hätt am Freitag Zeit, Wetter soll ja auch gut werden. Mabi, woll mer dann ne Runde biken, ab Schammelsdorf vielleicht?


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. April 2009)

ostermontag waere doch nett fuer einen osterausritt in die fraenkische.


----------



## MartinN (8. April 2009)

Ostermontag kann ich voraussichtlich nicht.


----------



## mabi (8. April 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Also ich hätt am Freitag Zeit, Wetter soll ja auch gut werden. Mabi, woll mer dann ne Runde biken, ab Schammelsdorf vielleicht?



hätt scho bock


----------



## MartinN (8. April 2009)

Ok, dann mach mer halt um 11 Uhr in Schammelsdorf, oder was meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (8. April 2009)

Änderung: kann Montag doch, somit stünde einer Ausfahrt in die Fränkische nichts im Wege. 
Mabi, Freitag fahrn wir uns schon mal warm. Ist glaub ich fast das erste mal heuer, dass ich wieder auf dem Bike sitz.


----------



## MartinN (9. April 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> hätt scho bock


 
Mabi, wie schauts etz aus morgen, ich wart noch auf eine Antwort


----------



## mabi (9. April 2009)

11 is a bisserl früh, muss endlich mal wieder ein wenig augenpflege machen  

wie schauts so ca 14.00 aus ?


----------



## MartinN (9. April 2009)

Ok, passt mir auch, ich kann ja ne kleine Schleife bei der Anfahrt drehen. Also 14Uhr Schammelsdorf


----------



## mabi (10. April 2009)

jo über oberleinleiter


----------



## MartinN (10. April 2009)

Es gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten vom Fränkische Schweiz MTB-Marathon. Start und Ziel soll jetzt in Litzendorf sein. Da weiß ich schon wo wir nach dem Event unsere geschundenen Körper wieder stärken!


----------



## MartinN (12. April 2009)

*https://freemailng6301.web.de/jump.htm?goto=http://www.rsv-schnecko.deHat von Euch zufällig jemand Lust beim CC-Rennen in Schneckenlohe mitzumachen? Dauert glaub ich nur ne Stunde, wär ganz gut als kleiner Formtest vorm FSMM.  Infos unter **http://www.rsv-schnecko.de

Wie siehts jetzt eigentlich morgen aus, gibts schon was konkretes? (Startort und -zeit?)
*


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. April 2009)

ich hätte für morgen schon böcke


----------



## mabi (12. April 2009)

bist jetzt wieder da ?
brauchst du eigentlich den einschläger für den kabelkonus ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. April 2009)

bin wieder daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (12. April 2009)

soderla,

morgen um 14.15 uhr im trubachtal auf heftigen wunsch mabis.

treffpunkt unterzaunsbauch


----------



## MartinN (12. April 2009)

Ok, bin dabei. Da hab ich wieder 20km zum warmfahren bzw. ausrollen. Das gibt schön fleißig Kilometer in die Beine.


----------



## mabi (13. April 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Ok, bin dabei. Da hab ich wieder 20km zum warmfahren bzw. ausrollen. Das gibt schön fleißig Kilometer in die Beine.



der hat den knall  und kurzarbeit 

aber hoffentlich bin ich nicht allein mit euch zwei "verrückten"


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. April 2009)

schaut schwer so aus


----------



## Ben1000 (13. April 2009)

Bin auch wieder da. 

War auch fleißig: Wie immer die Sternchen durch f:.:ck ersetzen.
Das müssen wir mal gemeinsam machen. Am besten mit dem MTB. Ich hab schon einen coolen Downi entdeckt.


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. April 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon einen coolen Downi entdeckt.



da müssen es schon ein paar mehr werden. so wie heute. war sensationell. 

m.


----------



## mabi (13. April 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> da müssen es schon ein paar mehr werden. so wie heute. war sensationell.
> 
> m.



yup

ps : http://www.zitate-online.de/sprichwoerter/altvaeterliche/11983/kleiner-schnee-grosse-wasser-grosser-schnee-kleine-wasser.html


----------



## Ben1000 (14. April 2009)

Frankenbiker, wie schauts aus? Ich würde morgen ne Runde drehen. Hast Zeit und Lust. Am Nachmittag, ab 2 Uhr.


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. April 2009)

wie schauts morgen (donnerstag) mmit einer (feier-)abendlichen Runde aus?

muss allerdings um 19.30 zu hause sein zwecks kinderaufpassen. daher böte sich evtl. eine rast bei mir mit grillung an.

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (15. April 2009)

Morgen Abend solls doch schon regnen, außerdem brauch ich mal ein paar Tage Pause. Hab grad festgestellt dass ich seit Gründonnerstag 30h im Sattel verbracht habe. 

Übrigens hab ich mich jetzt für dieses Mtb-Rennen in Schneckenlohe angemeldet, falls noch jemand Lust hat, auf meinen Dachträger passen drei Räder. 

Und noch was: ich fahr am Sonntag in Fürth bei einer Rtf mit, bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter fahr ich mit dem Rad hin, d.h. es werden so +/- 220km. Falls da jemand Lust dazu hat, mitzufahren, kann er ja bescheid geben. Kleiner Haken an der Sache: Abfahrt Heiligenstadt um 6:30 (is da eigentlich schon hell?)! Infos: http://mfrc-online.de/main/22/


----------



## Ben1000 (16. April 2009)

Abends schaut es wohl eher schlecht aus, zwecks Regen. Ich wollte am frühen Nachmittag ne kurze Runde drehen. Ich muss bis 16.30 Uhr wieder daheim sein. Wie schauts aus Frankenbiker?

Fürs Rennrad fahren steh ich nicht um fünf in der Früh auf, sorry Martin! Das ist nichts für mich. Ich schlage eine lange Ausfahrt in die Fränkische vor. Wie wärs mit Uhlweg?


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. April 2009)

habe erst so ab 17.00 uhr zeit.

uhlweg am we hört sich sehr gut an


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. April 2009)

17.15 schammelsdorf mit dem mtb 2 stunden, mabi ist dabei


----------



## Ben1000 (16. April 2009)

Pünktlich um 18:00 Uhr ziehen hier in Bamberg schwarze Regenwolken auf - auf den Wetterochs ist verlass. Ich wünsch euch viel Glück für eine trockene Heimfahrt.

Wann fahren wir denn am Sonntag? 10:30 Uhr in Schammelsdorf?


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. April 2009)

bin gerade noch trockenen fußes nach hause gekommen ;-)

sonntag 10.30 ist ok, aber *keine grundelage*, dann reicht auch 11:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (16. April 2009)

Ich fahre Grundlage! Geht sowieso genug bergauf. Fahrzeit >5 Stunden.


----------



## mabi (18. April 2009)

man bin ich froh das wir am donnerstag abend noch ein "färtla" gemacht haben. des waren die idealsten bedingungen seit langen


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. April 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> des waren die idealsten bedingungen seit langen



morgen sind sie dann wieder wie gewohnt! 

12:15 in Schammelsdorf

--> Aufsesstal --> Uhlweg --> Leinleitertal --> heim

m.


----------



## Ben1000 (19. April 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> morgen sind sie dann wieder wie gewohnt!



Zumindest scheint bei mir gerade die Sonne durchs Fenster! Das wird subber, ich freu mich scho.


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. April 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Das wird subber, ich freu mich scho.



das war es dann auch!! und schon wieder überraschend trocken! früher wars matschiger 

die route hat sich durchaus bewährt und wurde sowohl technischen (da fehlt noch etwas der flow) als auch konditionellen ansprüchen gerecht. 

immerhin so, dass der eine teil des duos schon gestern kaum vom rad gestiegen schwächelte. so sehr, dass er sein bier stehen ließ 

es besteht also wiederholungsbedarf 

m.


----------



## MartinN (20. April 2009)

Ich hoff mal dass ich das nächste mal auch wieder am Start bin. Den Klassiker wär ich schon auch gern mitgefahren, aber die RTF gehört eben auch zu den Pflichtveranstaltungen für Rennradler. 

Kommenden So z.B. hätt ich wieder Zeit, wenn da was geplant ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## Ben1000 (20. April 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> kaum vom rad gestiegen



So lang der Schwächeanfall nicht auf dem Rad erfolgt  .

Man war die Heimfahrt kalt! Ist halt doch noch nicht Sommer. Nächsten Sonntag muss ich evt. arbeiten. Ansonsten könnten wir ja mal wieder die Staffelsteinrunde fahren. Dann hätten wir alle Klassiker beisammen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. April 2009)

staffelsteinrunde ist auch toll

m.


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. April 2009)

heute 17:30 feierabendrunde
start in schammelsdorf


----------



## Ben1000 (21. April 2009)

O.k. ich komme und bring die Boschler mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (21. April 2009)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Ich mach auch mit



wir warten


----------



## Ben1000 (22. April 2009)

Hat jemand Bock am Freitag Abend zu fahren? Ich hätt Lust mal aufn Keller zu gehen. Wie wärs?


----------



## Ben1000 (22. April 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> - Nach einer langen Tagestour mit seinen Kumpels fällt er erschöpft ins Bett. SIE möchte jedoch gerne noch zur Sache kommen, schließlich hat SIE den ganzen Tag sehnsüchtig auf ihren Supersportler zuhause gewartet   und nun macht er einen auf müde
> Mögliche Lösung: SIE übernimmt im Bett die aktive Rolle, sodass er keine weiteren Höchstleistungen vollbringen muss. Auf diese Weise kommen beide noch zu ihrem Vergnügen und für ihn bekommt der Begriff  aktive Regeneration  eine neue Bedeutung



Na, wo ist der Fehler im Bild?!


----------



## mischiflix (24. April 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock am Freitag Abend zu fahren? Ich hätt Lust mal aufn Keller zu gehen. Wie wärs?


Ich glaub ich sollte öfter hier rein schauen, werd jetzt mal los noch eine Runde drehen, muss mal die Schaltung am Singlespeeder einstellen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. April 2009)

auf vorschlag von ben1000 steht morgen die "staffelbergrunde" auf dem programm.

start 12.15 in drosendorf vorm göller oder 12.30 in scheßlitz bei mabi

die strecke ist ca. 100 km lang und es sind ca. 1800 hm zu bewältigen.

eckpunkte: staffelberg - lichtenfels - kordigast - kleinziegenfeldertal - würgau - stammberg - schammelsdorf

m.


----------



## MartinN (25. April 2009)

Da bin i dabei. Ich muss aber kein Licht mitnehmen, damit mit dem Rad noch heimkomm, oder? Hab mal eben durchgerechnet, mit nem 16er Schnitt ohne Pause sind wir nach 100km bei ca. 18:45. Das heißt für mich wohl, dass das Feierabendbier bei einem bleibt!
Bis morgen!


----------



## Ben1000 (26. April 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Das heißt für mich wohl, dass das Feierabendbier bei einem bleibt!
> Bis morgen!



Spielverderber!


----------



## MartinN (26. April 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Spielverderber!


 
Wir können auch an 20er Schnitt fahren, dann hätt ich a gute Stund mehr Zeit für !


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. April 2009)

meine rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (27. April 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> 20er Schnitt... a gute Stund mehr Zeit für !



106 km -> 18,2 er Schnitt -> 5:48
106 km -> 20 er Schnitt -> 5:18
ergo 1/2 Stunde mehr Zeit zum Bier trinken 

An mir solls nicht gelegen haben. Aber auf n Frankenbiker ist halt noch verlass. Mit bayrischer Flüssignahrung lässt er sich dann doch immer bestechen. Prost!


----------



## MartinN (27. April 2009)

Bei mir warens 129,5km bei einem 18,6er Schnitt, der Abfahrt von Herzogenreuth runter sei Dank. Am Tiefenellerer Berg war zum Glück kein Rennradler, das hätte böse für mich geendet. Da hat der Hungerast doch noch zugeschlagen. Hätt wahrscheinlich doch a Bier und kein Radler trinken sollen!


----------



## Ben1000 (27. April 2009)

Denk an das duale System, zwei Bier!


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. April 2009)

bamberg goes erlangen!

am sonntag start um 10:30 an der eisdiele venezia 
gefahren wird eine "klassiker"-runde in die fränkische 

m.


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Mai 2009)

wie schauts morgen mit einer feierabendrunde aus?


----------



## MartinN (6. Mai 2009)

Wann und wo? Wenns nicht zu früh ist, könnt ichs mir vielleicht einrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (6. Mai 2009)

Habt ihr Euch schon für den FS-Marathon angemeldet? Ich war jetzt mal so frei und hab die "Schammelsreiter" unter dem Team/Vereinsnamen angegeben. Da muss anscheinend was rein.


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Mai 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Habt ihr Euch schon für den FS-Marathon angemeldet? Ich war jetzt mal so frei und hab die "Schammelsreiter" unter dem Team/Vereinsnamen angegeben. Da muss anscheinend was rein.



konsquente entscheidung

heute um 17:45 vor dem stammsitz zu schammeldorf


----------



## MartinN (7. Mai 2009)

Tja, habs wohl zu spät gelesen, hätt ich aber eh nicht geschafft, da ich erst kurz vor halb sechs von der Arbeit zuhause war. 

Geht am Sonntag was?


----------



## mabi (7. Mai 2009)

tja ihr luschen  (ich meine die kneifer die nie mitfahren)
da saßen wir gerade, selbsteverständlich nach 1000 feierabend hm 

p.s: ein spitzen maibock


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Mai 2009)

... und nach Einbruch der Dämmerung


----------



## Ben1000 (8. Mai 2009)

Prost! Sonntag geht bei mir nicht. Ich würde am Samstag fahren. So um 14:00 Uhr. Um die 5 Stunden wären net schlecht. Fährt wer mit?


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mein HT bis dahin fertig habe würde ich auch ne Runde mitfahren. Muss die "neue" gebrauchte Reba testen. 
Wo wollt Ihr, du, starten. Und 5std. Km? Hm? Tempo? 
Bin heuer erst 2mal über 3 Stunden gefahren. Und das war von Nürnberg nach Lohndorf und wieder zurück. Nicht am gleichen Tag versteht sich. 84km 800hm einfach, wenn man bis Forchheim durch die Fränkische fährt. (Richtung Nürnberg versteht sich)

Wollte erste Frankenwanderweg nehmen, aber das wäre dann doch etwas weit geworden.


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Mai 2009)

dp sorry.

Schade das sich hier keiner mehr gemeldet hat. War jetzt alleine mein HT ausgiebig probe fahren. Aber Eure 106km 1800hm Runde in 5std wÃ¤re eh nichts fÃ¼r mich gewesen.
Bei mir waren es jetzt 72,4km 1559hm und ich war 4:20 unterwegs. Dazu bin ich noch ziemlich fertig.
Das hat meine Hoffnung am 17. Mai doch den Marathon zu fahren wollends zu Nichte gemacht. 
Und 30â¬ + Anfahrt von NÃ¼rnberg wegen 40km rentiert sich nicht. 

PS: Auf dem Weg nach Herzogenreuth und etwas spÃ¤ter kam mir ein MTBer entgegen.
Nicht zufÃ¤llig einer von Euch?

Auch ja die Matzensteinrunde war ja stellenweise verdammt matschig. Das StÃ¼ck nach Zegendorf durch den Wald hoch, hÃ¤tte ich fast nicht geschafft danke Racing Ralph. 3mal treten fÃ¼r 30cm Votrieb. Das war QuÃ¤lerrei.
Dieses GerÃ¶llstÃ¼ck war auch wie Glatteis, hab mich schon lange nicht mehr so verkrampft am Lenker festgehalten. 

Aber das StÃ¼ck durch den Wald hoch an diesem Felsen mit Bank "LÃ¤mmleins Ruhe" oder so Ã¤hnlich ist irgendwie schÃ¶n. Dieses grÃ¼ne Moos Ã¼berall am Hang hat was........steh halt auf Natur.


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. Mai 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es jetzt 72,4km 1559hm und ich war 4:20 unterwegs. Dazu bin ich noch ziemlich fertig.
> Das hat meine Hoffnung am 17. Mai doch den Marathon zu fahren wollends zu Nichte gemacht.



na, für den marathon dürfte das doch allemal reichen


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Mai 2009)

Mache mir auch keine Sorgen die 80km nicht zu schaffen. Das wie ist mein Problem.
Kann natürlich an jeder Verpflegungsstation was essen dann geht das schon. Das war vielleicht auch das Problem gestern. Ganzen Tag nichts bis auf 2 Laugenstanden. 

Ich überlege es mir heute noch. 12. Mai ist Anmeldungsschluss. Kann ich heute Abend immernoch online überweisen.

PS: Puh, um 15:30 ist ja schon Siegerehrung.....das wird knapp.  Dabei sein alles.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (14. Mai 2009)

So, hab heut mal die Geisberg-Auffahrt vom Sängerehrenmal probegefahren. Bis auf ein paar feuchte Stellen wars ganz gut zu fahren. Und ein paar Bäume sollten vielleicht auch noch aus dem Weg geräumt werden. Hoff mer mal dass es bis Sonntag nicht mehr aus Kübeln schifft. Es ist aber auf alle Fälle ratsam am Anfang ordentlich anzugasen, der "Single-Trail" am Anstieg macht seinem Namen alle Ehre, mit Überholen is da nicht viel. 
Also, fahrt Eure Beine noch ordentlich warm. 
Bis Sonntag!


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Mai 2009)

Ja da wirds eng. Wenn einer abspringt musste auch..........das ist nervig lässt sich aber nicht vermeiden. Geht doch reicht von dieser "Grube" hoch? Oder mehr links den längeren Weg wo es an diesem großen Jägerstand vorbeigeht?

Ach, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Ben1000 (15. Mai 2009)

Hab mir am Mittwoch auch mal die Strecke zu Gemüte geführt. Jungs, ich fahr mim Rennrad! Es ist wirklich eine Schande, wie die diesen Marathon kastriert haben. Mit Mountainbiken hat das nichts mehr zu tun. 

Ist eigentlich etwas für den Anschluß geplant?


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Mai 2009)

Als hochtechnisch kann man ihn nicht gerade bezeichnen.
Mir kommen die knapp 80km entgegen. 100km wäre noch nichts gewesen im Moment.

Sie wie es jetzt läuft wird den Mancheiner mit nem 26er Schnitt durchheizen. 
Für einen echten Marathonisti natürlich keine Herrausforderung.

Dafür habe ich über 200 Langsteckenstarter gezählt. Für Bamberg doch nicht schlecht.

Der in Schneckenlohe klingt dieses Jahr interessant. 95km ca. 2400hm. Relativ viele Singletrails. Hoffentlich krieg ich bis dahin noch viele Km in die Beine. Da war ich 2005 mal dabei und fands klasse.
http://www.rsv-querfeldein-schneckenlohe.de/Dokumente/Bericht neue Streckemtb2009.pdf


----------



## MartinN (15. Mai 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Der in Schneckenlohe klingt dieses Jahr interessant. 95km ca. 2400hm. Relativ viele Singletrails. Hoffentlich krieg ich bis dahin noch viele Km in die Beine. Da war ich 2005 mal dabei und fands klasse.
> http://www.rsv-querfeldein-schneckenlohe.de/Dokumente/Bericht neue Streckemtb2009.pdf


 
Bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren, fands ganz schön knackig. Die neue Strecke kann übrigens am 21.06. Probe gefahren werden: http://www.rsv-schnecko.de/Dokumente/testmb.pdf 

@Ben1000: ca. 1km von Litzendorf entfernt gibts ne Brauerei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Wenn dir der Marathon zu langweilig war können wir ja noch kurz übern Stammberg fahren. 

Ach nochwas: In der hochkarätigen Starterliste habe ich den Lokalmatator aus Scheßlitz mabi vermisst, fährst aber scho mit, oder?


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Mai 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich etwas für den Anschluß geplant?



Na was wohl, einkehr in schammelsdorf, wenn wir's uns dann nicht verdient haben (auch wenn's noch nicht dämmert) 

m


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Mai 2009)

@MartinN
Den Laut..ba.. T. hab ich in der Liste auch nicht gefunden. Komisch.

Ja, am 21.6 bin ich dabei.


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Mai 2009)

er wird nachmelden


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Mai 2009)

Ich werde heute wohl mal kurz nach Litzendorf düsen und die Startunterlagen holen. Die gibts zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Mai 2009)

um 18.00 werde ich auch dort sein


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Mai 2009)

Ok, dann komme ich da auch.


----------



## MartinN (16. Mai 2009)

Bin noch etwas unentschlossen wie ich das ganze gestalte, ob ich morgen mit dem Rad oder dem Auto hinfahre. Mit dem Rad ist es halt noch kalt in der früh, und ich hab keine Lust die Klamotten als Balast mit rumzuschleppen. Werd wohl mit dem Auto hinfahren, dann hab ich mehr Zeit für ausgiebiges Frühstucken. Die Unterlagen hol ich dann wohl auch erst morgen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Mai 2009)

ich werde morgen wohl mal in "el-patrone-manier"  mit dem bike direkt zum start kommen. vielleicht sind die beine dann mal warum und die ersten km fallen leichter. schließlich gilt es bis zur ersten engstelle nicht zu weit zurückzufallen. :kotz:


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Mai 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> schließlich gilt es bis zur ersten engstelle nicht zu weit zurückzufallen. :kotz:



Da ist was dran. Bin es heute mal gemütlich abgefahren. Das wird wohl leider in einer Schieborgie enden. Da wenn mal ein paar absteigen..........


----------



## mabi (18. Mai 2009)

27er, respekt alter 

und der sieger hatte nen 28,5er schnitt  
cc-style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (18. Mai 2009)

Wer hat nen 27er Schnitt gefahren? Ich glaub du hast dich verguckt!

Gibts schon Neuigkeiten zwecks We?


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Mai 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> 27er, respekt alter



Konnte MTBmerLuS enttarnt werden?? 

Ansonsten konnte keiner der mir bekannten Personen in diesen Bereich vordringen. 

Das Rennen hat - bis auf den ersten Stau - echt Spaß gemacht und war top organisiert! So hat sich das trainieren in und um Oberailsfeld im Winter doch gelohnt.  

M.


----------



## MartinN (18. Mai 2009)

Wies aussieht wurde die Zeit bis zur Durchfahrt der Ziellinie doch nicht abgezogen. Nach meiner Zeitmessung warens nämlich 3:14:21, ab da wo sich mein Rad angefangen hat zu drehen, und da stand ich noch hinter dem Zelt. 
Und eine Dame hats doch noch vor mich geschafft !
Nächstes mal stell ich mich auf jeden Fall früher an!


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Mai 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Und eine Dame hats doch noch vor mich geschafft !



DAS ist bitter. Bei mir waren's sogar zwei.


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Mai 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Konnte MTBmerLuS enttarnt werden??
> 
> Ansonsten konnte keiner der mir bekannten Personen in diesen Bereich vordringen.
> 
> ...



OMG nein. Von nem 27er bin ich gaaaanz weit entfernt. 
Genauso weit wie von 3:14 oder sowas in der Richtung. 

Muss sagen ihr seit ganz schön fit. Zu beneiden. 
Mein Wintertraining bestand eher aus Winterspeck anfuttern. Aber 2Kilo hab ich schon wieder runter. 4-5 müssen noch. Bis zum 5 Juli für Schneckenlohe werde ich das zwar nicht ganz schaffen aber es dürften einige Km mehr in den Beinen werden. 
Wenn die Strecke in Schneckenlohe mal halbwegs trocken ist, sind die 95km auch nicht so eine Quälerrei. Hart bleiben sie aber auf alle Fälle. 

Fährt wer am 21.6 von Euch die Probefahrt mit?


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Mai 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> OMG nein. Von nem 27er bin ich gaaaanz weit entfernt.



OMG 

Enttarnen könntest du dich dennoch einmal und dich einer unserer Ausfahrten anschließen. Betrachte dies als Einladung. 

Gruß
m.


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich wieder mal in Lohndorf meine Eltern besuche gerne. Beim letzten mal habe ich Euch verpasst. Ihr hattet mal 14:00 oder 11:00 in Schammeldorf oder so hier geschrieben. Hab aber keinen gesehen. Ist aber schon ne Ecke her. 

omg= oh my god = Oh mein Gott    Soviel wie "Spinnst du, so schnell wÃ¤re ich nie im Leben"

Edit: Hab mal alle Bilder von mir vom FSMM bestellt. Keine Ahnung was ich mit dem GPS Track soll, aber egal. 1 Bild 4,99â¬, alle 12 Bilder+GPS 16,90â¬. Kann ich mir noch leisten. Von sowas kann man nie genug haben. Leider habe ich die von Schneckenlohe und Trieb verschlampt.


ACH JA, wart ihr "damals" auch immer beim Mountainbike-Biathlon in KÃ¶nigsfeld dabei?


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Mai 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Wies aussieht wurde die Zeit bis zur Durchfahrt der Ziellinie doch nicht abgezogen.



Stimmt, bei mir haben sie auch fast drei Minuten dazugedichtet  . Das nächste mal scheizz ich wieder aufs aufwärmen  .


----------



## mabi (18. Mai 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> 27er, respekt alter
> 
> und der sieger hatte nen 28,5er schnitt
> cc-style



27er = martin war 27ter


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Mai 2009)

morgen (dienstag) um 17.30 in scheßlitz bei mabi mit dem rr zur regeneration und anschließender rennanalyse (teil II) ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (19. Mai 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> zur regeneration



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Mai 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt!



war nur spaß


----------



## Ben1000 (20. Mai 2009)

Ein gewisser Wille war ja anfangs zu spüren, aber dann...

Was ist denn nu mit Morgen? Würde sagen Start spätestens um 10 Uhr in Schammelsdorf. Strecke nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## mabi (20. Mai 2009)

ich fühle mich total regeneriert


----------



## MartinN (20. Mai 2009)

Je früher, desto besser. Für Nachmittags und Abends sind Gewitter vorhergesagt. Aber 10 denk ich würde passen, ausschlafen will ich ja auch noch.


----------



## Ben1000 (20. Mai 2009)

Du fährst doch eh wieder 80km zum Frühstück  .

Mal zur Marathonplanung dieses Jahr:
- Keiler Bikemarathon Wombach, 02.08.09, 103 km - 2270 hm > 22 hm pro km
- Spessart Bikemarathon Frammersbach, 27.06.09, 64 km oder 117 km - 1650 bzw. 3100 hm > 26 hm pro km
Hab da noch was gefunden, direkt vor der Haustür:
- Funatic Bike-Marathon Burgebrach, 12.07.09, 75 km - 1500 hm > 20 hm pro km

Schneckenlohe fällt aus, da sind wir bei den Rocky Days. Frammersbach passt mir terminlich nicht so gut, wäre aber mein Favorit. Da würde ich evt. aber mit der Mitteldistanz liebäugeln. Wahrscheinlich werde ich den Keiler mitfahren. Den in Burgebrach nehm ich evt. auch mit. Das ist aber wieder so ein Rennradding, weiß noch net ob ich mir das nochmal antun werde.

Wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## MartinN (20. Mai 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Du fährst doch eh wieder 80km zum Frühstück  .quote]
> 
> Morgen nicht, die 20km bis Schammelsdorf reichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Mai 2009)

ich weiß noch nict, ob ich mich so früh aus den federn quälen kann. was wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## MartinN (20. Mai 2009)

Ein paar Kilometer sollten schon zusammenkommen. In Stunden würde ich sagen 5+x.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (20. Mai 2009)

Na da hast aber was vor, Martin!

Wegen morgen, mal Nägel mit Köpfen, 10.30 Uhr Schammelsdorf. Wer da ist fährt mit. Ich rechne mal fest mit Martin N. Ich bin auch für 5+ Std.. Wohin, können wir dann ja noch ausmachen. Wenn wir alleine sind Martin, dann würde ich vorschlagen Uhlweg. Ansonsten schauen wir halt mal.


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Mai 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Würde sagen Start spätestens um 10 Uhr in Schammelsdorf. Strecke nach Lust und Laune.



Euere Startzeit ist also 10.30?!


----------



## MartinN (20. Mai 2009)

Ok, bin um 10.30 warmgefahren in Schammelsdorf.


----------



## Ben1000 (21. Mai 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Euere Startzeit ist also 10.30?!


----------



## mabi (27. Mai 2009)

geht heute abend was ?

ab so ca 18.00 wäre cool

ist ja bis 21.15 helle


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Mai 2009)

geht bei mir leider nicht 

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (31. Mai 2009)

Grüße vom Altissimo 2079m


----------



## Tom:-) (31. Mai 2009)

danke. was trinkt denn der schussi da? etwa kaffee?


----------



## mabi (1. Juni 2009)

noch schlimmer
cappuchino


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. Juni 2009)

... und alkfreies weizen


----------



## mabi (3. Juni 2009)

erinnert mich ein wenig an: 
herr lass es hirn regnen 
doch er hat verfehlt


----------



## MartinN (4. Juni 2009)

Da wär ich jetzt auch lieber! 

Meine Motivation hat zur Zeit ein Loch, und jetzt hat auch noch die Schafskälte Einzug gehalten. Könnt nur noch schlafen zur Zeit!

Wann seit ihr eigentlich zurück?


----------



## mabi (4. Juni 2009)

ich seit dienstag nachts


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Juni 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Meine Motivation hat zur Zeit ein Loch, und jetzt hat auch noch die Schafskälte Einzug gehalten. Könnt nur noch schlafen zur Zeit!



... und das in deinem zarten alter?!


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Juni 2009)

Grüsse, vom Lago auch von mir. Heute war Doso dei Roveri dran und morgen ist noch San Giovanni fällig... Herrlich!


----------



## mabi (5. Juni 2009)

ist allerdings ne gscheide materialschlacht 

verbogen :





und gebrochen :





und das bei nen kettenriß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (5. Juni 2009)

Heute ist ein kleiner Bericht vom Stammberg im FT


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Juni 2009)

Hab ich gesehen. Seit wann gibts da Rampen. Kenn die Gegend eingentlich gut.
War allerdings schon länger nicht mehr auf der Stammbergseite unterwegs.
Nehme am Samstag mal mein Rad mit und kuck mir das mal an. 

Besonders spannend finde ich da eigentlich keinen Trial. Komisch..........


----------



## mabi (5. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Besonders spannend finde ich da eigentlich keinen Trial. Komisch..........



wie bist du denn drauf ? der stammberg rockt


----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Juni 2009)

Dann hab ich da wohl was übersehen oder war einfach schon zu lange nicht mehr da.
Nehm ja mein Rad mit. HT oder Fully mal sehen.

Ist das eigentlich ausgeschildert? Hab ne Karte gefunden. Der Trail geht scheinbar von Ellern bis Schammelsdorf. Mal Kucken ob ich es morgen schaffe. Ansonsten halt Sonntag.
Wenn Sonntag zufällig von Euch einer fahren will...............


----------



## iquilibrium (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo, hat jemand vielleicht GPS Daten oder nen Track wo das genau am Stammberg sein soll?
Der Berg sagt mir zwar was, weiß aber allerdings nicht wie ich dort hin komme.


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juni 2009)

Google ist dein Freund. 

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?gl=de...d=113886712924076302828.00045fbbd2455975010f9

Einfach mal "Stammberg MTB" eingeben


----------



## iquilibrium (6. Juni 2009)

Hey Super! das ging ja Fix.
Hab die Strecke gleich mal für mein Garmin vorbereitet.
Hier nochmal die Strecke zum Downloaden ;-)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=odglkhhxnocrrosy


----------



## Ben1000 (6. Juni 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> ist allerdings ne gscheide materialschlacht



Ben1000, Delle im Oberrohr. Frankenbiker, dicker Kratzer im Oberrohr. Man soll ja sehen, dass man gearbeitet hat!

Fährt eigentlich morgen jemand?


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Juni 2009)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Hey Super! das ging ja Fix.
> Hab die Strecke gleich mal für mein Garmin vorbereitet.
> Hier nochmal die Strecke zum Downloaden ;-)
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=odglkhhxnocrrosy



was für wellen so ein zeitungsartikel schlagen kann. tztztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (7. Juni 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich morgen jemand?


 
Scheiß Wetter! Ich hoff dass es im Laufe des Tages wenigstens von oben trocken wird. Dann pack ich meine Winterklamotten wieder aus und fahr mit dem Renner ne Runde. 

Vorher geh ich natürlich, als oberste Bürgerpflicht, noch wählen!


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Juni 2009)

ist auch mein plan ;-) oder etwas sofalieging mit formel 1, das verspricht einen hervorragenden "regen"erationsschlaf


----------



## MartinN (7. Juni 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> ist auch mein plan ;-) oder etwas sofalieging mit formel 1, das verspricht einen hervorragenden "regen"erationsschlaf


Ihr könnt ja auch mit ruhigem Gewissen einen Ruhetag einlegen. Mein Trainingsumfang diese Woche hat noch etwas Nachholbedarf, ganze zwei Ausfahrten und schlappe 7h hab ich bisher geschafft


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Juni 2009)

Na wir haben ja auch insgesamt Nachholbedarf. Das Wetter ist zum Kotzen, ich glaub ich lass es heute auch gut sein.

Am Dienstag könnten wir ne Abendrunde machen.


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Juni 2009)

M.I.S.T. vorsicht auf dem weg zum wahllokal. bei mir liegt da der schiml - mit schnäppchen-steinpilzbraten. wer kann da schon widerstehen. also erst das kreuzchen auf dem stimmzettel, dann das strichchen auf dem bierdeckel. und der steinpilzbraten ist mächtig eingefahren. wohl ein becher sahne pro teller. die würfel sind gefallen - und ich auch - aufs sofa!

wie schauts die woche aus mit? fränkische? di wollte ich eher eine lange runde fahren. morgen wäre feierabendrunde top. mit dem rr.

m.


----------



## MartinN (7. Juni 2009)

Morgen wär ich für ne Feierabendrund mit dem RR zu haben, aber allerfrühestens 17:30 (Scheßlitz?), und nur wenn nicht wieder so ein Pisswetter ist. Heut hab ich mich auch von dem kurzen Wolkenloch verführen lassen, geendet hats mit 50km Regenfahrt! Di muss ich arbeiten, geht also auch nur was fürn Feierabend. Do und Fr wollt ich mit ein paar Kumpels im Spessart fahren, falls von Euch noch jemand Lust hat könnt ihr euch gern anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (8. Juni 2009)

Dieser Beitrag ist von Frankenbiker verfasst worden!!!! Mann Frankenbiker, lösch mal bitte meine gespeicherten Accountdaten aus deinem Browser!



Ben1000 schrieb:


> M.I.S.T. vorsicht auf dem weg zum wahllokal. bei mir liegt da der schiml - mit schnäppchen-steinpilzbraten. wer kann da schon widerstehen. also erst das kreuzchen auf dem stimmzettel, dann das strichchen auf dem bierdeckel. und der steinpilzbraten ist mächtig eingefahren. wohl ein becher sahne pro teller. die würfel sind gefallen - und ich auch - aufs sofa!
> 
> wie schauts die woche aus mit? fränkische? di wollte ich eher eine lange runde fahren. morgen wäre feierabendrunde top. mit dem rr.
> 
> m.



Ist ja nicht zu fassen! Schreibt der da einen Senf in meinem Namen.  Heute Abend würde bei mir nur ab 18.30 Uhr, in der Nähe meiner Haustür gehen. Wir könnten ja die Frankendorf Runde fahren.

Morgen weiß ich noch nicht ab wann. Eher später als früh. Vielleicht 18.30 in Dörfleins, Haßbergeritt mit Helenenkapellenprüfung?


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Juni 2009)

fährt jemand am 28.06. den marathon in frammersbach mit?


----------



## mabi (9. Juni 2009)

den anmeldungen nach zu urteilen einige


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Juni 2009)

Morgen um 17:30 in Scheßlitz mit dem RR zu einer Feierabendrunde  
Wer fährt mit?


----------



## Ben1000 (9. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MartinN (9. Juni 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> fährt jemand am 28.06. den marathon in frammersbach mit?


 
Bin noch etwas unschlüssig. Soweit ich gesehen hab geht die Anmeldung bis Montag, ich grübel nochmal bis Sonntag nach und geb dir dann Bescheid. 

Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit.


----------



## MartinN (14. Juni 2009)

Nach reiflicher Überlegung werde ich den Frammersbacher Marathon wohl nicht fahren. Hab die Woche vorher frei und möchte die Zeit eigentlich nutzen um Kilometer zu sammeln und eventuell mal in die Berge zu fahren. Da passt mir der Marathon nicht so in meine Trainingsplanung.


----------



## Frankenbiker (14. Juni 2009)

ein langer ausflug wars nach pottenstein, aber ein dank der ffw oberfellendorf, die für eine motivationsspritze auf dem heimweg sorgte


----------



## Ben1000 (15. Juni 2009)

Ein beachtliches Streckchen ist da zusammen gekommen. Ich schau heut aus, als wär ich im Krieg gewesen. Abgesehen von den blauen Flecken und Schrammen ist meine Hand auf Fußballgröße angeschwollen. 
Ich glaub die Bienen haben von den Wanderern und Bikern in der Fränkischen die Schnauze voll! Die haben uns den Krieg erklärt. Nicht lange nach dem es Frankenbiker an der Nase erwischt hat war ich dran, an der Hand. Aber trotz Schußwunde konnte ich den langersehnten Sieg über die Oswaldhöhle erreichen .

Frankenbiker, wenn deine Nase auch nur annähernd so ausschaut wie meine Hand, bist du hoffentlich nicht in die Schule gegangen. Ich fürchte um deine Schüler!


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Juni 2009)

die nase ist nicht über ihr auch schon so beachtliches maß hinaus gewachsen. thanks to bayer & co.

wie schauts am mittwoch 17:45 zu einer feierabendrunde ab schammelsdorf aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spike (15. Juni 2009)

..da hab ich scheint`s nix verpasst - meine Arme und Beine sind zumindest ähnlich verschrammt von den Killerpflanzen im Fü-Stadtwald! 
Die Erfrischung gab`s dann auch hinterher bei einer Spontan-Grillage beim EP - sehr schön war`s..
Noch geiler war die EP-RR-Wertungsprüfung zur Burg Feuerstein am Tach zuvor mit extra-früh-Aufstehen, frierenden dünnen Ärmchen bei ersten Sonnenstrahlen und hitzigen Bergsprints (meist aber ohne meine Beteiligung  ). Ich Depp war ja noch nie da hinten - auf den weiten Hochebenen der Feuerstein-Anhöhe - hach wie romantisch!

Is eigentlich auch jemand von euch in Schnaittach bei der 12h-Premiere?


----------



## MartinN (16. Juni 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> wie schauts am mittwoch 17:45 zu einer feierabendrunde ab schammelsdorf aus?


 
Mtb nehm ich an. Könnte klappen, 100%ig versprechen kann ich es noch nicht. Muss halt schaun dass ich rechtzeitig aus der Arbeit verschwinde. Kann dich ja noch kurz an smsn, falls es nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Juni 2009)

ok. klar, mtb!


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juni 2009)

Ich kann noch kein MTB fahren, die Hand ist noch angeschwollen. Wenn ich fahre, dann RR, leider.


----------



## mabi (17. Juni 2009)

wäre auch fürs mtb


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juni 2009)

Hat sich erledigt, ich fahre eh nicht mit.


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Juni 2009)

blöd, grad' wo heut "gasthof"kirchweih (wohl ein schammelsdorfer phänomen) war.


----------



## Ben1000 (18. Juni 2009)

Na, und wahrscheinlich habt ihr wieder Freibier bekommen, oder!?


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Juni 2009)

nö, leider nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimboyt (18. Juni 2009)

sersn.. Wie schauts n am Sonntag mit MTB im Raum Bamberg aus?


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Juni 2009)

bei mir gut 

wie schauts bei euch anderen aus?


----------



## Ben1000 (19. Juni 2009)

Bei mir gehts wahrscheinlich nur Nachmittags.


----------



## MartinN (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hab keine Zeit.


----------



## mabi (19. Juni 2009)

immer doch


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Juni 2009)

vielleicht sollten wir nun etwas konkreter werden. nachmittag stößt offensichtlich auf allgemeine akzeptanz.

13.30 in schammelsdorf?

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (21. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub das wird bei mir heute nix. Evt. könnte ich es zur Einkehr schaffen  . Wann und wo wollt ihr denn die Feierabendeinkehr machen?


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Juni 2009)

ich fahre auch nur eine spontane hausrunde


----------



## Ben1000 (21. Juni 2009)

Ok, ruf mal an, wenn du fährst. Später Nachmittag wäre bei mir evt. was drin, aber ich kanns noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Juni 2009)

nachdem die we-tour ja mehr oder weniger ins wasser gefallen ist, hoffe ich mal auf kommenden mittwoch:

17:45 in schammelsdorf feierabendrunde

wer ist dabei? slimboyt? lowisbmx?


----------



## Ben1000 (22. Juni 2009)

Mittwoch kann ich nicht. Dienstag oder Donnerstag wäre ich aller Voraussicht nach dabei.


----------



## mabi (22. Juni 2009)

bei mir geht nur mittwoch, wie immer


----------



## slimboyt (23. Juni 2009)

am Donnerstag wäre bei mir auch gut.. sorry wegen Sonntag.. die Nacht davor war a bissl auslaugend


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. Juni 2009)

terminänderung: heute 18.15 in schammelsdorf


----------



## mabi (26. Juni 2009)

We ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Juni 2009)

*Sonntags*tour:

10:00 Uhr in Schammelsdorf, Rückkunft so ca. 15:00 Uhr 

Richtung Leinleitertal nach Streitberg "die Berge a bisserl fluffig" 

Mabi ist dabei? Wer noch? Slimboyt? lowibmx? ben1000? 

Bis morgen!

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimboyt (27. Juni 2009)

ja! wenn mich der Schnupfen ned dahin rafft fahr ich mit


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Juni 2009)

also benni, jetzt bist du unter zugzwang!!!


----------



## slimboyt (28. Juni 2009)

bis glei


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Juni 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> also benni, jetzt bist du unter zugzwang!!!



O.k., dann ziehe ich mich zurück. Sehen uns ja spätestens nächstes We.


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Juni 2009)

sehr schade, war ne nette ausfahrt


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. Juni 2009)

Morgen, Dienstag, vorgezogene Feierabendrunde ab Schammelsdorf!! 18.00 Uhr!

mabi und ben1000 sind dabei, was ist lowisbmx? slimboyt? matinN?

M.


----------



## MartinN (30. Juni 2009)

Bin auch dabei. Bis 18Uhr hab ich ja noch Zeit für intensives Aufwärmtraining.


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Juni 2009)

"Aufwärmen" ist gut bei dem Wetter, ich bin eher für abkühlen


----------



## Ben1000 (6. Juli 2009)

Nachruf zu den Rocky Mountain Days:

Klick und die Sternchen in der Adresszeile durch ein gepflegtes "f:.:ck" ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phyber (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich bin ganz neu hier und komme aus Bamberg. Suche im Moment schöne relativ einfache Strecken direkt um Bamberg herum, da ich überall mit dem Bike hinfahren muss. Meine Kondition ist noch nicht sehr gut und ich bin auch (noch) mit einem Billigbike unterwegs. Deswegen suche ich relativ einfache Strecken zum fahren. Wäre super wenn mir da jemand was nenen könnte, dauerhauft macht es keinen Spaß durch den Hain zu heizen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Juli 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Nachruf zu den Rocky Mountain Days:
> 
> Klick und die Sternchen in der Adresszeile durch ein gepflegtes "f:.:ck" ersetzen.



schöne bilder von einem schönen we 

du steckst scheinbar eine narkose noch besser als ein paar bierchen weg. da sieht man wieder, was training so bringt 

m.


----------



## BornyBriatore (7. Juli 2009)

guten tag

wie lang sind eure strecken die ihr so fahrt?

brauch endlich mal ne motivation um meinen bock fertig zu stellen uuuund jetzt ist wieder klasurphase,da muss ich raus aus der wohnung..haha


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Juli 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> du steckst scheinbar eine narkose noch besser als ein paar bierchen weg. da sieht man wieder, was training so bringt



In der Tat, hat mich auch gewundert! Ein wenig stolz war ich ja schon, als mich der Anästhesist nach dem Blick auf meinen Puls gefragt hat: "Sie treiben aber schon viel Sport, oder?". Insgesamt war das ne echte Drive In OP. Ich war nicht mal drei Stunden bei denen!

@ phyber
Fahr doch mal zur Altenburg, in den Bruderwald oder an den Kreuzberg. Dort gibt es überall gut zu findende Wege. Am besten du kaufst dir mal ne Karte und kurvst einfach ein wenig durch die Gegend.

@ BornyBriatore
Unter der Woche fahren wir Touren so zwischen 2,5 und 3 Stunden. Am Wochenende sind die Touren länger, so ab 4 Stunden bis unbegrenzt. Neue Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen. Allerdings sollte eine gewisse Grundkondition vorhanden sein.


----------



## BornyBriatore (9. Juli 2009)

@ben:

naja,meine kondition ist in den letzen 2 jahren durch fenster geflogen,dafür hab ich aber gewicht drauf bekommen...haha

es gibt ja auch immer die möglichkeit die gruppe zu verlassen und hängenden kopfes alleine nach hause zu fahren,macht ja nix.
muss mal sehen wie ich mein rad zwischen klausur vorbereitung usw fertig bekomme, ich brauch da was länger-besonders zum feintuning- aber dann hätte ich durchaus mal bock....


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Juli 2009)

@all, auch und besonders *lowisbmx*

fahrt einfach mal mit, wohl nächsten mittwoch so gegen 17:30

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (13. Juli 2009)

meldet sich wieder mal keiner von den feiglingen 

also wie schauts aus am mittwoch 17:30 ?
benni kann's ktm haben, steht ja eh bei schussi (also ba mit rr -> gundelsheim dann mit mtb weiter  )


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Juli 2009)

*Mittwoch, 17.30 *Uhr in Schammelsdorf vorm Knoblach ist fix!!

@ *BorniBriatore, phyber*, lasst euch nicht von mabi abschrecken, eigentlich ist der ganz nett und auch eher ein "Bierfahrer". Also schaut mal vorbei!

@  lowisbmx, wo steckst du. Bier gibts erst nach der Tour, wenn's schon dämmert ;-)

gruß
m.


----------



## MartinN (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich bin auch dabei


----------



## phyber (13. Juli 2009)

kann am mi nicht, da muss ich arbeiten. denke auch, dass ich und mein bike nicht fit genug sind um da mit zuhalten. spar im moment auf was anständiges


----------



## mabi (14. Juli 2009)

bierfahrer ???!!! 
wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen ?

wer trinkt den hier am meisten ? ich bin der vernunftengel


----------



## Frankenbiker (14. Juli 2009)

genussorientiert


----------



## MartinN (14. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn los, letzte Woche hies es noch der Sommer soll endlich kommen. Angesichts der Wetterprognosen steht hinter meinem Erscheinen morgen noch ein Fragezeichen.


----------



## mabi (14. Juli 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Was ist denn los, letzte Woche hies es noch der Sommer soll endlich kommen. Angesichts der Wetterprognosen steht hinter meinem Erscheinen morgen noch ein Fragezeichen.



mädchen  oder auch bierfahrer


----------



## Frankenbiker (14. Juli 2009)

ich werde da sein!


----------



## MartinN (19. Juli 2009)

Mit beine locker ausfahren wars jetzt heute doch nichts. Ich hatte das Event "Heiligenstädter Hof Nudelmarathon" eher als die gemütliche Genussradlerrunde eingestuft. Das war ein Irrglaube. Ein sportlicher 32,5er Schnitt wars doch am Ende, zwar nur 77km, dafür die hälfte bei Regen (wieder mal). Die Veranstaltung ist auf jeden Fall sehr zu empfehlen. Frühstücks- und abschließendes Nudelbuffet ließen keine Wünsche offen, sogar mit musikalischer Begleitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Juli 2009)

Wie schauts Mittwoch mit einer Feierabendrunde aus? Vielleicht mal wieder mit dem RR?

M.


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Juli 2009)

Korrektur: Morgen (Mittwoch) 17:30 bei Mabi in Scheßlitz. Mit dem Rennrad!!

Wer ist dabei?

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (22. Juli 2009)

Sorry, ich bin immer noch krank, das wird nix.


----------



## Jan_Bamberg (22. Juli 2009)

Servus Bamberg und CO!

Bin der Neue! 
Echt interessant was man hier alles so im Forum findet!
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich vielleicht mal so ne kleinen Tour ergibt.....Freitag hab ich z.B. frei 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ben1000 (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen. Wir fahren regelmäßig , kannst ja einfach öfter hier ins Forum schauen. Meistens Mittwoch Abends.

Guck mal Frankenbiker. Hier ist ein sensationeller Medienauftritt von uns, vor allem von dir:

Klick!


----------



## Frankenbiker (23. Juli 2009)

berauschend ;-)


----------



## phyber (24. Juli 2009)

Bin heute mal etwas um Gaustadt herum gefahren, dachte mir hier gibt es bestimmt n paar schöne Strecken. Fahr da also so lang und hier mal und da mal abgebogen, auf nen kleinen Trampelpfad und zack stand ich plötzlich vor einem Sprunhügel, n paar kleine wege und etlichen anderen Sprüngen. Da war tatsächlich eine kleine Strecke gebaut. Für mich als Anfänger natürlich zu schwer, aber es muss ja Leute geben die da fahren. Falls jemand hier ist, der da fährt möchte er sich bitte mal bei mir melden. Würde mir sowas gern mal live anschaun. 
Wenn mal also die Augen offen hält, findet man die besten Strecken.


----------



## lowisbmx (26. Juli 2009)

verdammt, da schaut man mal zwei Wochen nicht ins Forum und dann sowas.

Nächstes Wochenende. Wann und wo?!?


----------



## mabi (27. Juli 2009)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> verdammt, da schaut man mal zwei Wochen nicht ins Forum und dann sowas.
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende. Wann und wo?!?



So. 9.00 ; Lohr am Main, Keiler Bike Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Juli 2009)

jau


----------



## lowisbmx (31. Juli 2009)

nee, beim Marathon fahr ich nicht mit, hab ich zu spät gesehen. Nächstes Wochenende dann?


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. Juli 2009)

ich werfe mal kommenden dienstagabend in die runde, nächstes we bin ich in thüringen.


----------



## Ben1000 (3. August 2009)

Ich wäre morgen dabei. 17.30 Uhr in Schammelsdorf? MTB?


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. August 2009)

bin morgen noch im standby-modus.

evtl am mittwoch gaaaanz gemütlich zum einkehren - also nix für lowisbmx  - z. B. nach schederndorf oder in die schrepfersmühle, und dann auch wohl lieber mit dem rr?

gruß
m.


----------



## MartinN (3. August 2009)

Ich glaub morgen sind meine Beine auch noch etwas zu müde, Mittwoch wär ich auch dabei, RR oder MTB is mir egal. 
17.30 Scheßlitz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (4. August 2009)

ich klinke mich mal aus, will nur ein paar meter fahren, um dann mit der familiy zu speisen. 

mabi hat aber wohl schon böcke

bin im september wieder am start.

bis dahin...
m.


----------



## Ben1000 (4. August 2009)

Na erst machst hier die Hölle heiß und dann klinkst dich aus  .

Wieso erst im September wieder? Bist du jetzt erst mal 4 Wochen im Dauerurlaub?


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. August 2009)

jau


----------



## MartinN (4. August 2009)

So, was is nu morgen? Wer is dabei, wann und wo ist Treffpunkt und welcher Untersatz solls sein?


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. August 2009)

wie gesagt, ich bin heute nicht mit am start, aber mabi hat evtl. lust

gruß
m.


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. August 2009)

Hallo. Geht bei Euch am WE was. SA bevorzugt.


----------



## lowisbmx (8. August 2009)

Morgen, also Sonntag MTB?


----------



## lowisbmx (10. August 2009)

Die nächsten vier Wochen bin ich in Italien Urlaub und so. Ich hoffe danach kommt mal was zusammen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. August 2009)

da bin ich bester dinge ;-)


----------



## Ben1000 (10. August 2009)

Fahre wahrscheinlich Donnerstag Abend. Wenn wer will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (10. August 2009)

da bin ich in den dolos, bin also nicht so richtig traurig, passen zu müssen ;-)


----------



## MartinN (10. August 2009)

Wer grad nicht im Urlaub ist: Wie schauts am Mittwoch, 17.30 Uhr, mit ner Runde aus?


----------



## MartinN (10. August 2009)

Ben1000, hab deinen Eintrag überlesen, Do wär ich auch zu haben.


----------



## Ben1000 (10. August 2009)

@ Frankenbiker
Mit Family oder zum Biken? Na jedenfalls viel Spaß.

@ Martin
Mittwoch kann ich nicht. Do steht noch ein wenig in den Sternen, aber es schaut gut aus. Halten wir das mal fest, so ab 17.30 Uhr.


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. August 2009)

letzteres


----------



## Ben1000 (10. August 2009)

Wer fährt mit? Die Erlangener?


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. August 2009)

jau


----------



## MartinN (12. August 2009)

Ben1000, wie siehts jetzt morgen bei Dir aus? Vielleicht können wir morgen um 16:30 nochmal kurz zusammen telefonieren, auch wegen dem Wetter. Scheit ja morgen etwas unsicher zu sein. Schick Dir noch ne PN mit meiner Nummer


----------



## Ben1000 (12. August 2009)

Ja, gute Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (13. August 2009)

Würde morgen gerne auf den Staffelberg fahren....gibt es eine schöne Strecke durch den Wald, zumindest weitgehenst ?


----------



## Ben1000 (13. August 2009)

Der Frankenweg ab Scheslitz ist doch ganz nett.


----------



## mabi (13. August 2009)

jo, der frankenweg scheßlitz - staffelberg ist wirklich "gut" - "sehr gut"


----------



## gzero (15. August 2009)

War am Staffelberg: Zurück wollte ich den Frankenweg fahren, unterwegs dann aber die Markierung verloren.....abert ansonsten eine sehr schöne, und lange Tour. Bin auf 80 km und ca. 1300 hm gekommen, für mich schon ein ziemlicher Brocken !


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. August 2009)

habe auch ein paar längere touren gemacht und die markierung nicht verloren, waren auch klasse


----------



## mabi (25. August 2009)

na wo sind alle ?

urlaub ?
verletzt ?
schwanger ?

hätte gerne wieder mal bock auf nen typisch fränkische männerfeierabendrunde und/oder nen ausritt rund um ebermannstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (25. August 2009)

Weder noch. Feierabendrunde werd ich erst nächste Woche wieder dabei sein (Falls es da nicht scho um acht dunkel ist. Die Woche mach ich nicht viel, außer a bissle locker rollen, muss schaun dass ich fürn Ötztaler am Sonntag ausgeruht bin. An den nächsten Wochenenden bin ich auch ziemlich verplant. 

Ich freu mich scho auf den Winter, da hab ich wieder mehr Zeit;-)


----------



## Ben1000 (26. August 2009)

Sommerloch


----------



## mabi (27. August 2009)

möchte anmerken das die würgau-runde (die klassische 8 ludwag-rabenstein-würgau-ludwag-alprandweg-zeckendorf-ludwag) in einen überragend guten zustand ist


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. August 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> na wo sind alle ?
> 
> urlaub ?
> verletzt ?
> ...



urlaub

nächsten mi gerne feierabendrunde und ab so oder mo gerne touren in der fränkischen, egal ob ab ba oder pigtown.

m.


----------



## mabi (28. August 2009)

so ??!!
soll ja schön sein und angenehme temparaturen


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. August 2009)

also halten wir mal kommenden sonntag fest ;.)


----------



## Ben1000 (29. August 2009)

Morgen oder was? Wie lange und wohin mit was wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. August 2009)

von bamberg richtung veilbronn? nachmittags?


----------



## mabi (29. August 2009)

trails sind aktuell ein traum


----------



## Ben1000 (29. August 2009)

Wie lange wollt ihr fahren? In Fahrzeit ohne Einkehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (29. August 2009)

würde so 3.0 - 3.5 vorschlagen


----------



## gzero (31. August 2009)

Schafft Ihr es von Streitberg aus diekt den steilen Berg zur ruine hoch!!!.,,habe es nur bis zur Hälfte geschafft.......dann war schieben angesagt....


----------



## mabi (1. September 2009)

wir fahren immer rechts an der neideck vorbei den trail hoch, der ist sacksteil, meistens nass aber fahrbar


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. September 2009)

verdient das prädikat "rampe"


----------



## mabi (1. September 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> verdient das prädikat "rampe"



sollten uns mal nen gütestempel patentieren lassen "geprüfte rampe"


----------



## MTBermLuS (1. September 2009)

Wo ist die genau. War da auch schön öfter sund kenne nichts was man nicht hoch fahren kann. Solange das Vorderad nicht kommt geht doch alles. 
Bilde ich mir zumindest ein. 

Da habt ihr mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Am WE schaue ich mal wieder an der Neideck vorbei. War ich schon ewig nicht mehr.


----------



## Tom:-) (1. September 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> sollten uns mal nen gütestempel patentieren lassen "geprüfte rampe"


 
und eine auszeichnung:

geprüfte rampensau


----------



## mabi (1. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wo ist die genau. War da auch schön öfter sund kenne nichts was man nicht hoch fahren kann. Solange das Vorderad nicht kommt geht doch alles.
> Bilde ich mir zumindest ein.



na dann rock mal den uhlweg auf der gegenüberliegenden seite komplett durch (von moritz nach streitberg)  viel spaß

dann kriegste auch den stempel rampensau


----------



## MartinN (1. September 2009)

Leut, wie schauts morgen mit ner Feierabendtour aus? Wetter soll ja bei uns noch trocken bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (2. September 2009)

mtb würde mich reizen
dürfte so gegen 17:00-17:30 in schammelsdorf klappen

wird ja schon um 20.00 dunkel


----------



## MartinN (2. September 2009)

Vor 17:30 schaff ich es nicht, muss wahrscheinlich eh a Licht mitnehmen. Aber ich komm auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. September 2009)

also 17:30, bin auch da, wenn's bis dahin nicht regnet


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. September 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wo ist die genau. War da auch schön öfter sund kenne nichts was man nicht hoch fahren kann. Solange das Vorderad nicht kommt geht doch alles.
> Bilde ich mir zumindest ein.
> 
> Da habt ihr mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Am WE schaue ich mal wieder an der Neideck vorbei. War ich schon ewig nicht mehr.



wir sind morgen um 11.30 in streitberg vorm freibad. vielleicht geht ja was zam!


----------



## mabi (7. September 2009)

bestes spätsommerwetter !

was sagt uns das ?


----------



## MartinN (7. September 2009)

Mi, 17:30 Feierabendrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (7. September 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Mi, 17:30 Feierabendrunde?



+ anschließende auswertung der fahrleistung im hof brauerei knoblach


----------



## MartinN (8. September 2009)

Ein kurzer Abgleich der Trainingsdaten wird noch drin sein, aber den Flüssigkeitshaushalt werd ich Zuhause erst ausgleichen. Hab keine so große Lust im Stockdunklen heimzufahren.


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. September 2009)

wie schauts morgen mir einer feierabendrunde aus? vielleicht mal wieder rr? 17.30 scheßlitz?


----------



## MartinN (15. September 2009)

Bin dabei.


----------



## mabi (15. September 2009)




----------



## Frankenbiker (16. September 2009)

subi


----------



## Ben1000 (16. September 2009)

Ich kann heute leider nicht.


----------



## mabi (16. September 2009)

ahhhhh, immer wieder scheee


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. September 2009)

ich war früher daheim


----------



## mabi (17. September 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> ich war früher daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (18. September 2009)

so alle mitleser wieder aus dem urlaub da ? 
noch irgendwelche ausreden ? 

treffpunkt sonntag 10.15 schammelsdorf brauerei knoblach

"altweibersommerausflugsfährtla" ca 3,5h

kleiner nachtrag: die trails sind nachwievor in topzustand, selbst im trockental kriegste wie der name schon sag nicht mal nen feuchten reifen


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. September 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> "altweibersommerausflugsfährtla" ca 3,5h



das ist wohl etwas sehr optimistisch gedacht


----------



## mabi (19. September 2009)

naja wenn wir wieder im windschatten hängen 
(ok ab heiligenstadt wird's dann schwerer)


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. September 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> "altweibersommerausflugsfährtla" ca 3,5h



hatte 2h mehr auf der uhr. super fährtchen, mal wieder ein 2000/100er


----------



## Ben1000 (20. September 2009)

Na dann Glückwunsch! Vielleicht gibts am Mittwoch mal wieder ne kleinere Fahrt. Wenns gut läuft, bin ich dann auch dabei.


----------



## mabi (21. September 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> hatte 2h mehr auf der uhr. super fährtchen, mal wieder ein 2000/100er



und wir haben gelernt das 3 bratwürste nix bringen


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. September 2009)

nehmt halt mehr geld mit ;-)


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. September 2009)

wie schauts morgen mit einer feierabendrunde aus?

mtb 17. 30 schammelsdorf oder mal im bamberger westen mit ben als guide?

und ich nehme auch geld mit ;-)


----------



## Ben1000 (22. September 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht. Wie wäre es mit Donnerstag? Kurze Abendrunde um Bamberg mit gnüßlichem Abschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (22. September 2009)

do geht bei mir nicht


----------



## MartinN (22. September 2009)

Morgen 17.30 Schammelsdorf wäre ich dabei. Bamberger Westen ist mir zu weit für ne Feierabendrunde.


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. September 2009)

dann machen wir das so!


----------



## MartinN (22. September 2009)

is ok


----------



## mabi (23. September 2009)

is ok

und bring lack mit


----------



## RobLetsDrop (23. September 2009)

@all,
bin neu hier im forum und bräuchte vielleicht den ein oder anderen tipp für routen in der bamberger umgebung.fahre cc-am touren und enduro.vorzugsweise letzteres!
danke
gruss rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (26. September 2009)

morgen ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. September 2009)

bei mir klappts morgen doch nicht, höchstens 2h recht früh oder um 15:00 Uhr :-(
m.


----------



## MartinN (26. September 2009)

Ich fahr morgen in Erlangen die RTF


----------



## Ben1000 (27. September 2009)

Bei mir ist Family-Tag.


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. September 2009)

Hoffentlich regnet's endlich mal wieder. Dauernd dieser Zwang zu radeln!


----------



## mabi (1. Oktober 2009)

http://www.onbenaco.com/index2.htm


----------



## MartinN (1. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön! Wann solls jetzt eigentlich losgehen? Ruf mich bei Gelegenheit mal an, konnte dich Zuhause nicht erreichen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Oktober 2009)

Sensationelle Herbst-Tour auf den Altissimo! Und leider schon wieder vorbei...


----------



## Ben1000 (9. Oktober 2009)

Da blutet mein Herz! Zeit wirds für eine Schammelsreiter Tour. Leider hat sich aber an meiner Kondition nichts geändert .


----------



## mabi (13. Oktober 2009)

wir sollten mal ein "winter-abhärtungs-helden"-wochenende planen  , nach diesen spätsommer fällt der übergang in die winterstarre besonders leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich wär da eher für nen gepflegt Bockbieranstich  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Oktober 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> wir sollten mal ein "winter-abhärtungs-helden"-wochenende planen  , nach diesen spätsommer fällt der übergang in die winterstarre besonders leicht





Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ich wär da eher für nen gepflegt Bockbieranstich  .



Das ließe sich ja ab dem 1 Advent kombinieren


----------



## MartinN (13. Oktober 2009)

Das Wetter schreit ja förmlich nach einer Oberailsfeld-Saisoneröffnungsrunde!


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Oktober 2009)

Die haben mabi und ich schon hinter uns...


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte da eher an was kürzeres zum Einstieg gedacht  .


----------



## MartinN (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie schauts morgen aus mit ner RR-Runde? Die Trainingsstatistik schaut ja sonst für diese Woche ganz übel aus. Wetter soll ja zumindest größtenteils regenfrei bleiben. Wer is dabei?


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Oktober 2009)

bin morgen familienmäßig unterwegs - also mit dem rr nur nach ebermannstadt und dann in die museunmsbahn nach beringersmühle und dann ... 

aber was für ein kackwetter ist das zur zeit :kotz: 

gruß
m.


----------



## mabi (20. Oktober 2009)

auch der herbst belohnt einen mit wunderbaren impressionen 





wobei der gemeine und äusserst agressive waldbauer auch schon wieder unterwegs ist


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. Oktober 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> auch der herbst belohnt einen mit wunderbaren impressionen



ABSOLUT! Und nicht fürs Auge wird was geboten.  Gerade der Bikezirkus Tiefi hat auch noch anderes in petto! Man sollte den 7. November mal ins Auge für eine Ausfahrt fassen! 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (24. Oktober 2009)

vorallem sollte wieder mal gebiked werden


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. Oktober 2009)

so ist es!


----------



## Ben1000 (27. Oktober 2009)

Bis dahin werfe ich mal den 29.10. in den Raum - Fässla! Den sollten wir uns mal genehmigen, was meint ihr?


----------



## mabi (27. Oktober 2009)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Bis dahin werfe ich mal den 29.10. in den Raum - Fässla! Den sollten wir uns mal genehmigen, was meint ihr?



da war ich letztes jahr 5min, is mir zuviel aktion. 40min für ein bier in der schlange stehen  werde auf jeden fall den anstich aufn spezial keller reinziehen !

aber wir sollten wieder mal biken


----------



## Ben1000 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich fands letztes Jahr net schlimm. Ich hab mein Bier gleich bekommen und das zweimal. Wenn wir zeitig da sind, dann sowieso. Biken evt. am Sonntag, aber ich komm höchstens 2 Stunden weit.


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Oktober 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> vorallem sollte wieder mal gebiked werden
> aber wir sollten wieder mal biken



ceterum censeo - morgen 15:00 schammelsdorf, 2 stunden bikezirkus tiefenellern 

auch für etwas ausderformgeratene (z. B. b** )

als kleine motivation. auch bei dem wetter lassen sich noch neue weg finden. so am sonntag der durchaus lohnenswerte abstecher zum siegelstein.









m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (28. Oktober 2009)

ich kenne nur Ziegelstein. 







ceterum censeo carthaginem esse delendam. um diesen satz in gänze zu zitieren.


----------



## mabi (28. Oktober 2009)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> ich kenne nur Ziegelstein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was hat karthago mit nen ziegelstein zu tun ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Oktober 2009)

wow, was für ein bildungshunger. ceterum censeo wird für ständig wieder vorgebrachte forderungen, also hier die forderung mabis, doch mal wieder zu biken, gebraucht. 

siegelstein - ziegelstein - was solls - ich bin für *karthagofelsen*. lässt sich touristisch nutzen. "_Starten Sie auf den Spuren der Punier ihre Handelsreise ins Biermekka "Ott" in Oberleinleiter_". spielt etwa in der begriffsliga von fränkische toskana.


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Oktober 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> ceterum censeo - morgen 15:00 schammelsdorf, 2 stunden bikezirkus tiefenellern



Ui, dass wird knapp! Dann wohl doch Morgen um 19.00 Uhr in der Oberen Königsstrasse 19  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Oktober 2009)

i love autumn



Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ui, dass wird knapp! Dann wohl doch Morgen um 19.00 Uhr in der Oberen Königsstrasse 19  .



geht bei mir nicht


----------



## mabi (28. Oktober 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> wow, was für ein bildungshunger. ceterum censeo wird für ständig wieder vorgebrachte forderungen, also hier die forderung mabis, doch mal wieder zu biken, gebraucht.
> 
> siegelstein - ziegelstein - was solls - ich bin für *karthagofelsen*. lässt sich touristisch nutzen. "_Starten Sie auf den Spuren der Punier ihre Handelsreise ins Biermekka "Ott" in Oberleinleiter_". spielt etwa in der begriffsliga von fränkische toskana.



im original heißt das teil  SELIGENSTEIN

jaja was sagte schon der "nasenbär" im leben des brian's :

selig sind die bockbiertrinker ...


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Oktober 2009)

in meiner fritsche-karte (oho) heißt er seigelstein - bin trotzdem für karthagofelsen


----------



## MartinN (28. Oktober 2009)

Gibts eigentlich schon ein Schammelsreiter-Winterpokal-Team? Bräuchte glaub ich langsam wieder ne Motivationshilfe


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Oktober 2009)

wäre dabei!


----------



## mabi (29. Oktober 2009)

ok ich mach auch mit, hab mich ja lange genug gedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (29. Oktober 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> ok ich mach auch mit, hab mich ja lange genug gedrückt



prima!

habe eben das team angelegt: *Die Schammelsreiter* 

m.


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. November 2009)

geht am so was?


----------



## mabi (5. November 2009)

samstags soll's wetter besser sein


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. November 2009)

samstagnachmittag geht bei mir nicht :-(


----------



## MartinN (6. November 2009)

Ich bin Samstag und Sonntag in der alten Heimat, kann also weder Sa noch So.


----------



## mabi (12. November 2009)

samstag 15 Grad


----------



## MartinN (12. November 2009)

Samstag hab ich ka Zeit, aber wie sieht es am Sonntag aus? Zumindest wenn das Wetter nicht ganz verpisst ist?


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. November 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> samstag 15 Grad



vielleicht in deinen träumen 

ich melde mich, sollte ich fit sein 

m.


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. November 2009)

bin wieder fit 

geht was am we? was ist mit die ben? 

gruß
m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (18. November 2009)

Evt. am Sonntag. Ich pack allerdings höchtens 2 Stunden, Kond. ist ne katastrophe!


----------



## MartinN (18. November 2009)

Wäre für ausgedehnte Runden von Donnerstag bis einschließlich Dienstag zu haben. Ist schon ein Jammer mit der Kurzarbeit ;-) Also Samstag und/oder Sonntag wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## mabi (19. November 2009)

also samstag würd ich gerne rr fahren, sonntag mtb


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. November 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> also samstag würd ich gerne rr fahren, sonntag mtb



am sonntag mtb ist ok, aber schon mit richtig höhenmeter. 

12:00 in schammelsdorf? oder gleich um 9.00?

m.


----------



## Jan_Bamberg (19. November 2009)

Servus!

Also so schlecht ist Kurzarbeit doch gar nicht und die diesen Wetter J
Hat jemand Lust auf nen kleine Tour morgen? Geplant ist, Bamberg â DÃ¶rfleins â Kreuzberg â a StÃ¼ckla auf Rennweg â MÃ¶nchsee â Semberg â Stiefenberg â Baunach â Burgstall â Freudeneck â dann irgendwie nach Kloster-Banz â Vierzehnheiligen â Staffelberg â aufm Frankenweg nach ScheÃlitz und wieder heim.
Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand nen Idee zu dieser Tourâ¦..gerne!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Jan


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. November 2009)

Jan_Bamberg schrieb:


> Freudeneck  dann irgendwie nach Kloster-Banz



genau das ist die Frage! Ich bin mal den Meinweg (M) über die Eierberge gefahren, war aber nicht der Brüller 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (19. November 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> am sonntag mtb ist ok, aber schon mit richtig höhenmeter.
> 
> 12:00 in schammelsdorf? oder gleich um 9.00?
> 
> m.


9:00 ist mir definitiv zu früh, ab 10 Uhr solls mir recht sein, mit 12 Uhr kann ich aber auch noch leben, hab ich halt noch weng mehr zeit zum warmfahren .


----------



## MartinN (19. November 2009)

Jan_Bamberg schrieb:


> Servus!
> Hat jemand Lust auf nen kleine Tour morgen?
> Jan


Bei mir ist morgen Ruhetag angesagt, hab mich heut schon einigermaßen verausgabt.


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. November 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> 9:00 ist mir definitiv zu früh, ab 10 Uhr solls mir recht sein, mit 12 Uhr kann ich aber auch noch leben, hab ich halt noch weng mehr zeit zum warmfahren .



also wie schauts jetzt mit sonntag aus? mabi??


----------



## Ben1000 (20. November 2009)

Vielleicht könnte man sich ja am Sonntag zur Einkehr treffen?


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. November 2009)

Vorschlag: 12:30 Treffpunkt Schammelsdorf --> MTB Richtung Osten --> voradventliche Familienweihnachtsfeier um 16.30 im Knoblach


----------



## Ben1000 (20. November 2009)

Wäre ich dabei. Dann kann ich gemütlich mein Tempo fahren und hab trotzdem noch meine Gaudi mit euch  .


----------



## mabi (20. November 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Vorschlag: 12:30 Treffpunkt Schammelsdorf --> MTB Richtung Osten --> voradventliche Familienweihnachtsfeier um 16.30 im Knoblach



um 15.30 ist bayern/bayer


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. November 2009)

is doch sch***egal


----------



## MartinN (20. November 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Vorschlag: 12:30 Treffpunkt Schammelsdorf --> MTB Richtung Osten --> voradventliche Familienweihnachtsfeier um 16.30 im Knoblach


So soll es sein. Nach der angegebenen Zeitplanung dürften ja noch ca. 4h Fahrzeit zusammenkommen. Mit meiner An- und Rückfahrt sollten also wieder ausreichend Punkte für den Winterpokal zusammenkommen. Ist schon ein sehr wirksames Motivationsmittel!


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. November 2009)

das ist mal eine klare ansage. bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (21. November 2009)

staffelbergtour 2.0

hab gerade a bisserl "explored" ,
klassisch den frankeweg über hohenmetze, küpser linde zum staffelberg, von da richtung 14heiligen dann rechts auf den südweg (rotes S) bleibend richtung ützig, lamm (rampensau bronze prüfung  ), hohenstein, da rechts richtung schwabtal, kümmersreuth -> hohenmetze. 1250hm

habs heut leider verbockt und bin am hohlenstein auf den S geblieben und gleich in kümmersreuth gelandet, okay die 1 stand immer noch.

ist ne strecke die sich auch wenn's nass ist super fahren lässt


----------



## Frankenbiker (23. November 2009)

war gestern eine sehr nette ausfahrt. 

@ MartinN: danke für den windschatten hoch nach herzogenreuth. danach waren sogar noch ein paar extra höhenmeter möglich


----------



## mabi (24. November 2009)

dank ihn sind wir auch in den top 100


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. November 2009)

Yeah!! 

"_In Zeiten von Gore-Tex ist Regen kein Hindernis_" --> 6h 

in diesem sinne


----------



## MartinN (24. November 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Yeah!!
> 
> "_In Zeiten von Gore-Tex ist Regen kein Hindernis_" --> 6h
> 
> in diesem sinne


Alte Trainingsweisheit: Man muss dann trainieren, wenn die anderen nichts (oder wenig) machen, nur dann macht man Boden gut! 
Bei schönem Wetter fährt eben jeder!


----------



## nosaint77 (26. November 2009)

Tach Leute, ich bin der "Unbekannte" und dank Ben1000 nicht die rote Laterne. 

Evt. klappt es ja mal mit ner gemeinsamen Trainingsrunde. Wenn ich mir die Zeiten bei euch anguck, dann seit ihr ja erst warm gefahren, wenn ich schon wieder schlapp mache...

Gruß, Florian

P.S. Ab nächste Woche werde ich mehr Punkte sammeln können, da ich dann wieder meinen Arbeitsweg mit Rad und Bahn bestreite.


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. November 2009)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Tach Leute, ich bin der "Unbekannte" und dank Ben1000 nicht die rote Laterne.
> 
> Evt. klappt es ja mal mit ner gemeinsamen Trainingsrunde. Wenn ich mir die Zeiten bei euch anguck, dann seit ihr ja erst warm gefahren, wenn ich schon wieder schlapp mache...
> 
> ...



da geht sicher auch mal ne kürzere runde zusammen.

wie schauts am we aus? ist das kreuz wieder im lot? ne längere tour wäre nett.  der held lockt 

und daran denken: _RR Hollfeld-Pottenstein-Obertrubach; Nie mehr ohne Ersatzlampe!_ logo! jetzt machen die lampen schon schlapp. respekt! 


m.


----------



## mabi (26. November 2009)

voll dabei


----------



## MartinN (26. November 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> da geht sicher auch mal ne kürzere runde zusammen.
> 
> wie schauts am we aus? ist das kreuz wieder im lot? ne längere tour wäre nett.  der held lockt
> 
> ...


Hab wohl die Ladezustandsanzeige etwas fehlinterpretiert. Ich dachte eigentlich, wenn das rote Licht angeht, sollte der Akku noch zu einem viertel voll sein. Aber es sollte wohl ne viertel Stunde bedeuten. Wie sinnvoll . Kurz nach Obertrubach wars dann schlagartig dunkel. War schon a weng aufregend ohne Licht.

Sa hab ich nur in der Früh kurz Zeit für ein Ründchen. Sonntag könnt mer ne schöne ausgiebige Ausfahrt machen, will ja schließlich die Top Ten halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (26. November 2009)

Info am Rande: Seit heute bis einschließlich Dienstag (01.12.) ist Lagerverkauf bei der KHK Bike- Handels GmbH in Eltmann - es gibt 50% auf alle Fahrräder. Bezahlung nur gegen Bar und Fahrräder direkt aus dem Karton (nicht fahrfertig). 

Öffnungszeiten: Fr, Mo und Di 10 - 18 Uhr und Sa 9 - 13 Uhr

Hab dort ein längst überfälliges neues Trekkingrad für meine Frau gefunden... leider (weil ich so das geplante Selbstbauprojekt erübrigt hat). MTBs fand ich nicht so berauschend (z.B. Fox-Federgabel mit Deore Scheibenbremsen... hust), die Trekkingräder sind preislich sehr interessant, Kinderräder gabs auch ne Menge und ein paar BMX waren noch da (hab ich nicht näher angeschaut).


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. November 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Sonntag könnt mer ne schöne ausgiebige Ausfahrt machen, will ja schließlich die Top Ten halten.



Also denn, Sonntag 11.00 bei mabi? Vielleicht sollten wir mal nen Tisch reservieren?

m.


----------



## mabi (27. November 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Sa hab ich nur in der Früh kurz Zeit für ein Ründchen....



die runde möcht ich sehen 1x münchen und zurück


----------



## MartinN (27. November 2009)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Also denn, Sonntag 11.00 bei mabi? Vielleicht sollten wir mal nen Tisch reservieren?
> 
> m.


Mim RR, odä?


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. November 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Mim RR, odä?



ja


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. November 2009)

soderla, morgen wartet ein tisch um 1 beim held auf uns. 

@ ben1000: 1 tisch --> also auch auf dich 

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (28. November 2009)

Wir haben morgen big Familienfest, da geht nichts. Wenns mir zu viel wird komme ich in Held  .


----------



## MartinN (28. November 2009)

Top!


----------



## mabi (29. November 2009)

ah diese fränkische bockbier-saison motiviert wie sau


----------



## MartinN (29. November 2009)

War a geile Runde, und ein sensationelles Bockbier beim Held. Der Bock beim Knoblach hat mich allerdings ganz schön fertig gemacht, musste ganz schön leiden am Ellerberg. 

Aber schee wors!


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. November 2009)

dufte wars. und wenn der held scho an schnaps ausgibt, dann sind wir in der besinnlichen weihnachtszeit angekommen.

aber mit dem martinN wirds nix mit richtig punkten für den pokal - einfach zu schnell. gibt ein bock einen punkt??


----------



## mabi (30. November 2009)

mensch benny leg mal los, wir müssen in die top 50 !

dank bafög und vorallem kurzarbeitergeld sollte das locker möglich sein


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. November 2009)

wirklich wahr!


----------



## Ben1000 (1. Dezember 2009)

Was ist denn mit dem Mabi los??? Letztes Jahr hat sich noch jedes seiner nicht gerade wenigen Haare gegen diesen Winterpokal gesträubt und heuer wird er zum Tempelritter auf dem Ross!

Ich bin gerne dabei, wenn ihr mal wieder eine (einbeinige) Regenerationsfahrt macht  .


----------



## mabi (4. Dezember 2009)

wie schauts am samstag aus ? wetter soll ja da besser sein als am so !


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Dezember 2009)

muss morgen um 16.00 in hirschaid sein. heldenhafte tour böte sich an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (5. Dezember 2009)

wie immer ne gute idee 

melde mich später telefonisch, muss jetzt was arbeiten

abfahrt so ca 12:30 ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Dezember 2009)

hört sich passabel an


----------



## mabi (5. Dezember 2009)

morgen 11.00 staffelbergrunde mit mtb über 14heiligen, evtl. kurze klosterb. verkostung  ; über lamm, schwabtal zurück. gemüdliche 2.5h, muss um 14.15 zu hause sein

um 10.00 nochmal bestätigung im forum, falls änderung wegen wetter


----------



## mabi (6. Dezember 2009)

vorankündigung : di. 18.00 nightride


----------



## MartinN (6. Dezember 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> vorankündigung : di. 18.00 nightride


Was ist vorgesehen, RR oder MTB? Und ab wo? Wär evtl. dabei.


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Dezember 2009)

Bei ner kurzen Bambergrunde (1,5 Std.) wäre ich dabei, natürlich mit Abstecher im Mahr. Mit dem RR in der Nacht hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## mabi (7. Dezember 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Was ist vorgesehen, RR oder MTB? Und ab wo? Wär evtl. dabei.



mit rr ins weizenbockparadies, treffpunkt scheßlitz


----------



## Ben1000 (7. Dezember 2009)

Das ist nichts für mich...


----------



## MartinN (7. Dezember 2009)

Ok, bin dabei. Wäre aber für eine gemütliche Gangart. Diese Woche ist sowas wie ne Ruhewoche angesagt. 

Somit wäre also die Runde auch für Dich geeignet, Benny. Wär echt schön wennst mal wieder am Start wärst. Mit den 1,5h hauts dann ja auch hin, halt jeweils hin und zurück ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (7. Dezember 2009)

Oberailsfeldrunde von Ba -> 4h und das im Dunkeln. Das nächste mal wieder  .


----------



## mabi (9. Dezember 2009)

wow das edle getränk der brauerei krug verdient wirklich den titel "starkbier" 
des gibt kraft  an der "es ist vollbracht"-rampe hab ich ins dritte kettenblatt geschaltet


----------



## MartinN (12. Dezember 2009)

Wie schauts morgen aus mit einer Heldenrunde?


----------



## mabi (12. Dezember 2009)

verlockend 
würd bei mir aber erst so ca 14.00 gehen, also heimkehr im dunklen

einziger wehrmutstropfen ist der aktuelle ostwind


----------



## MartinN (12. Dezember 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> verlockend
> würd bei mir aber erst so ca 14.00 gehen, also heimkehr im dunklen
> 
> einziger wehrmutstropfen ist der aktuelle ostwind



Dann weiß ich schon wer im Wind fahren darf !

Aber könn mer von mir aus machen, bin ich halt so gegen 14:00 bei dir, Licht hab ich eh immer dran. Lass mer halt den Dooser Berg desmal aus, bei mir geht im Moment eh nur des große Kettenblatt.


----------



## mabi (13. Dezember 2009)

wow, ist schon ein cooles erlebnis mit der helmlampe die verschneiden trail heimzusurfen  und auf der anderen seite immer wieder erstaunlich wie sich grenzen verschieben  oder lag's doch nur an der fränkischen handwerkskunst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (18. Dezember 2009)

da ja nix mehr los ist, werf ich mal ein paar stich-/diskussionspunkte in die runde:

Weihnachtsfeier
Adventsfahrten
Eisbär
Weizenbock
Benny


----------



## MartinN (18. Dezember 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> da ja nix mehr los ist, werf ich mal ein paar stich-/diskussionspunkte in die runde:
> 
> Weihnachtsfeier
> Adventsfahrten
> ...



zu 1: Dafür würde sich ja dieses WE anbieten, evt. in Kombination mit Punkt 2 und 4
zu 2: Da diesen So schon der 4.Advent ist bleiben nicht mehr viele Möglichkeiten
zu 3: Auf jeden Fall, Training hierzu dieses We (siehe 1. und 2.)
zu 4: in Kombination mit 1. und 2. 
zu 5: Pflichtteilnahme an 1., 2., 3. (ok, wird wahrscheinlich eine Qual), 4.;

Um zusammenzufassen: Sa und/oder So Schammelsreiterausfahrt mit den Zielen Oberailsfeld und Schammelsdorf!


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Dezember 2009)

sonntag heldentour mit mtb. muss 14.45 in g-town sein. start um 9.30 schammelsdorf?

m.


----------



## MartinN (18. Dezember 2009)

Jo, könn mer machen. Muss ich halt zeitig aus den Federn.


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. Dezember 2009)

prima


----------



## MartinN (19. Dezember 2009)

Skier wären morgen glaub ich der bessere Untersatz!

Werd jetzt dann mal zu dem Testride aufbrechen, mich frierts schon wenn ich dran denk!


----------



## MartinN (19. Dezember 2009)

Vom Schnee her gings ganz gut zu fahren. Wenn nur nicht immer die Finger und Zehen einfrieren würden. Etz hab ich doch scho die dicken Skihandschuhe angehabt, und es hat immer noch nicht gereicht. Scheiß!


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Dezember 2009)

fahren wir morgen oder nicht?


----------



## MartinN (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja klar, soll ja nicht ganz so kalt sein morgen. Aber bis nach Oberailsfeld muss es nicht unbedingt sein! Wird glaub ich ne Nummer zu hart!


----------



## mabi (23. Dezember 2009)

na liebes team

vorallem, nosaint und benny

morgen easy going mtb-x-mas-tour ab 11.00 start scheßlitz
heimkehr nach einkehr  roundabout 14.30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. Dezember 2009)

morgen, 2. feiertag, 11.00 uhr beim knausi in schäätz mit dem rr zur wiesentrunde


----------



## MartinN (25. Dezember 2009)

Bin erst ab 05. Januar wieder am Start. Lassts Euch schmecken!


----------



## mabi (28. Dezember 2009)

wie schauts mit den eisbär aus ?

frühbucherbonus   :
hochwertiges Handtuch mit aufgesticktem Eisbär-Logo !!

und wie ist's mit nen 2009er final ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. Dezember 2009)

silvesterrunde hat doch schon tradition - mit jahresabschlussumtrunk


----------



## MartinN (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin schon angemeldet fürn Eisbär. Die 100km, versteht sich eh von selbst!


----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Dezember 2009)

MartinN schrieb:


> Ich bin schon angemeldet fürn Eisbär. Die 100km, versteht sich eh von selbst!



sehr löblich. da bin ich dann wohl auch dabei.


----------



## wr400 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

darf man fragen in welcher Zeit ihr die 100km runterspulen wollt? 
Evtl. würde ich mich auch noch anmelden. 

gruß
wr400


----------



## mabi (30. Dezember 2009)

wr400 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> darf man fragen in welcher Zeit ihr die 100km runterspulen wollt?
> Evtl. würde ich mich auch noch anmelden.
> ...



so wie ich den verrückten und die strecke kenne wird der schnitt woll bei ca 28km/h liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wr400 (31. Dezember 2009)

buhh, dann werd ich wohl alleine auf die Reise gehen ...
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser als im Moment.

Gruß
wr400


----------



## MartinN (31. Dezember 2009)

mabi schrieb:


> so wie ich den verrückten und die strecke kenne wird der schnitt woll bei ca 28km/h liegen



Naja, also nen 28er Schnitt hab ich mit dem Mtb noch nicht geschafft. Kommt natürlich auch auf Wetter und Untergrund an. Ich denk bei Schnee wär ein 20er noch Schnell.


----------



## MartinN (4. Januar 2010)

So, bin wieder im Lande. Wie schauts bei euch aus die nächsten Tage? Muss mal wieder ein bisschen mehr machen, sonst fall ich noch aus den Top20 raus!


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Januar 2010)

mittwoch?


----------



## MartinN (4. Januar 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> mittwoch?



Ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Januar 2010)

12:45 in Schammelsdorf? Trails um Tiefenellern und Gügel? Keine "langen Überführungsstrecken" ob der Kälte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (5. Januar 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> 12:45 in Schammelsdorf? Trails um Tiefenellern und Gügel? Keine "langen Überführungsstrecken" ob der Kälte.



Klingt vernünftig. Bin dabei!


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Januar 2010)

ok


----------



## MartinN (9. Januar 2010)

Schad das keiner dabei war, beim Eisbär. Ok, bei Oberngrub wär ich fast in ner Schneewehe stecken geblieben, aber ansonsten gings zum fahren. Die 100er Runde war schon recht anstrengend, und sooo einsam. Da hab ich euch schon vermisst! Im nachhinein hat sichs auf jeden Fall rentiert, schon allein um mal wieder ne Marathonrunde im Wettkampftempo zu absolvieren.


----------



## MartinN (9. Januar 2010)

Überhaupt, wie siehts morgen aus? Jemand Lust? Im Wald dürfte es vom Schnee her bzw. den Schneeverwehungen doch gehn


----------



## wr400 (9. Januar 2010)

Alter Schwede, was war denn da heute in Kitzingen los?
In welcher Zeit bist du denn die 100km gefahren? Ich war 6:30h unterwegs 
Dann lieber wieder -17Grad wie beim letzten mal.


----------



## MartinN (9. Januar 2010)

wr400 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, was war denn da heute in Kitzingen los?
> In welcher Zeit bist du denn die 100km gefahren? Ich war 6:30h unterwegs
> Dann lieber wieder -17Grad wie beim letzten mal.



Die Schneeverwehungen hattens schon in sich ! 5:09 (natürlich nur die reine Fahrzeit) warens am Schluss, ohne die paar kleinen Verfahrer hätts vielleicht unter 5 geklappt, aber bin ja selber schuld wenn ich vorne weg fahren muss


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Januar 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Die Schneeverwehungen hattens schon in sich ! 5:09 (natürlich nur die reine Fahrzeit) warens am Schluss, ohne die paar kleinen Verfahrer hätts vielleicht unter 5 geklappt, aber bin ja selber schuld wenn ich vorne weg fahren muss



respekt

bei 2,5 bis 3 stunden wäre ich schon dabei


----------



## MartinN (9. Januar 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> respekt
> 
> bei 2,5 bis 3 stunden wäre ich schon dabei



Na, das is doch ein Wort. Mach mer ab Schammelsdorf? Welche Zeit, so wie letzte Woche, 12:45?


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Januar 2010)

ok


----------



## mabi (10. Januar 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wr400 (10. Januar 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Die Schneeverwehungen hattens schon in sich ! 5:09 (natürlich nur die reine Fahrzeit) warens am Schluss, ohne die paar kleinen Verfahrer hätts vielleicht unter 5 geklappt, aber bin ja selber schuld wenn ich vorne weg fahren muss



Ja super Zeit! Da hatt ichs natürlich schon deutlich einfacher, ich musste ja nur den Spuren hinterher...

Geht ihr unter der Woche (evtl. Do. o. Fr.) mal fahren?


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Januar 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> bin dabei





langsam wirds a biserl viel schnee! 





und das getränk friert zu schnell ein. was nimmt es wunder, dass es nach getaner Arbeit  beim knoblach umso besser läuft


----------



## Frankenbiker (14. Januar 2010)

Ob der Schneesituation  schlage ich vor:

Samstag mit RR zum Held , dann über Dooser Berg  heim. Wetter soll ja trocken sein. 
Start um 11:45 in Schäätz bei Mabi?

@ wr400: Wir würden uns über ein neues Gesicht freuen!

M.


----------



## MartinN (14. Januar 2010)

Ja, da bin ich dabei. Muss am Wochenende einiges aufholen, werd dann vielleicht einen kleinen Umweg auf der Anfahrt nehmen.


----------



## mabi (14. Januar 2010)

na das ist doch mal ne perspektive  

da mach ich mir doch glatt ne flasche feinsten "Hollerbusch" auf. vom braumeister sorgfälltig aufbewahrt und mir höchstfeierlich übergeben


----------



## wr400 (15. Januar 2010)

servus frankenbiker,

wie lange wär denn die runde?


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Januar 2010)

hej wr400

von scheßlitz aus ca. 3,5 stunden (exkl. einkehr), also so knapp 100 km.


----------



## wr400 (15. Januar 2010)

hi,
ok, von den km her sollte ich das schaffen. 
evtl. ist morgen schon ne beerdigung zu der ich muss, dann klappts leider nicht. werde ich heute abend mal checken und mich noch mal melden.

gruß


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Januar 2010)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wr400 (15. Januar 2010)

so, bin leider noch nicht schlauer geworden und muss morgen früh auf die zeitung warten.
würde mich dann morgen früh noch mal melden. 

gruß


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Januar 2010)

ok, treffpunkt in scheßlitz ist Hauptstraße an der großen Kirche, von bbg kommend schon wieder "stadt"auswärts


----------



## wr400 (16. Januar 2010)

ok, bis dann ...


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Januar 2010)

schön wars, schnell wars, bier gabs - prima, (@wr400) gerne wieder


----------



## MartinN (16. Januar 2010)

Schön wars, bis auf den Heimweg von Schammelsdorf. Diesmal gab des Bier in Schammelsdorf leider keinen extra Schub. Im Gegenteil. Ab Lohndorf hats mir dermaßen den Stecker gezogen, dass ich nur noch den Berg hochkriechen konnte . Die Wirkung hängt offensichtlich stark von der Dosierung ab.


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Januar 2010)

das letzte mal wars doch die gleiche dosierung 

vielleicht lags am gegenwind - oder eher am intervallmäßigen charakter der tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (17. Januar 2010)

Aber da hatte ich vorher noch keine zwei Bier beim Held


----------



## wr400 (17. Januar 2010)

servus,
war ne coole tour gestern. bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei.
gruß


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Januar 2010)

wr400 schrieb:


> servus,
> war ne coole tour gestern. bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei.
> gruß



endlich mal jemand, der wirklich mal mitfährt und dann das auch noch ein zweites mal tun will...


----------



## mabi (17. Januar 2010)

jo hat spaß gemacht

denkt mal dran frühjahrscamp 27/28.3.2010
können wir den termin festhalten ?


----------



## wr400 (19. Januar 2010)

hey mabi,

wenn du die hope 4 led mal probieren willst dann meld dich einfach.
hatte sie erst heute morgen wieder im einsatz. 1a das teil.

gruß
wr400


----------



## MartinN (19. Januar 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> jo hat spaß gemacht
> 
> denkt mal dran frühjahrscamp 27/28.3.2010
> können wir den termin festhalten ?



Also von meiner Seite spricht nichts gegen den Termin. Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Januar 2010)

mir wäre etwas später lieber, 17./18.04.2010


----------



## mabi (20. Januar 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> mir wäre etwas später lieber, 17./18.04.2010



"lieber" schliesst ja den märz termin nicht aus


----------



## MartinN (21. Januar 2010)

Ich könnt an beiden Terminen. Prinzipiell ist es mir egal, wobei auf den 28.03. vielleicht der Herpersdorfer Frühjahrsmarathon fallen könnte. Aber der Termin steht noch nicht, ist auch nicht ganz sicher, ob er stattfindet


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Januar 2010)

2,5 h sonne in 2010 - kein wunder, dass bei mir sich langsam deperessionssymptome breit machen, vielleicht rührt auch die wachsende wampe daher.

gegenmaßnahme:

morgen, samstag, 11:45 in scheßlitz zur "new wiesent classic" mit bonuswelle dürrbrunn

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute,

wie sehen die Trails/Wege aus. Stammberg, Schlucht, Schammelsdorfer "Bikepark" usw.
Überlege morgen mein Rad mitzumehmen.

Danke


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. Januar 2010)

viel verharrschter schnee 
biken ist wohl nicht so spaßig 

m.


----------



## mabi (24. Januar 2010)

wr400 schrieb:


> hey mabi,
> 
> wenn du die hope 4 led mal probieren willst dann meld dich einfach.
> hatte sie erst heute morgen wieder im einsatz. 1a das teil.
> ...



danke für's angebot  
lampe ist z.zt. für 249,- bei bike components im angebot da hab ich endlich zugeschlagen 

also wenn's endlich mal wieder ein wenig wärmer wird sollten wir wieder intensiv mit den nightrides beginnen, die tour hollfeld-breitenlesau-sigritz-heiligenstadt fand ich für unter der woche abends super gut


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. Januar 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> also wenn's endlich mal wieder ein wenig wärmer wird sollten wir wieder intensiv mit den nightrides beginnen, die tour hollfeld-breitenlesau-sigritz-heiligenstadt fand ich für unter der woche abends super gut



steter tropfen höhlt den stein


----------



## mabi (27. Januar 2010)

nicht aufgeben, der frühling wird kommen mit + graden und events


----------



## MartinN (6. Februar 2010)

Wie schauts mal wieder mit einer Sonntags-Traditionsrunde aus?


----------



## mabi (6. Februar 2010)

verlockender gedanke


----------



## MartinN (6. Februar 2010)

Na dann, mach mer 11:45 bei dir? Wie schauts mit Frankenbiker aus?


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Februar 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (7. Februar 2010)

Die Sonne kommt auch grad raus, da brech ich gleich mal zum Warmfahren auf. Bis später.


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Februar 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> verlockender gedanke



und wo blieb die it-koryphäe?? 

herrliches wetter, das tischchen am kachelofen beim held und ein bestes ausgeruhter martinN


----------



## MartinN (8. Februar 2010)

Wie schauts jetzt eigentlich mit dem Frühjahrscamp aus? 
Hab grad nachgesehen, der Herpersdorfer Frühjahrsmarathon ist am 21.03., also würde eigentlich auch nichts gegen das WE 27.-28.03. sprechen, außer vielleicht das Wetter, aber das kann im April auch ******* sein.


----------



## mabi (11. Februar 2010)

ich find's ok.
http://kalender.rohrmann.com/cms/2010


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. Februar 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> ich find's ok.
> http://kalender.rohrmann.com/cms/2010



laut diesem kalender ist es eh wurscht, wann wir fahren.  hoffentlich wird das frühjahr nicht so bes*****en! 

die ll-ski erweisen sich noch als prophetische investition.


----------



## MartinN (13. Februar 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> ich find's ok.
> http://kalender.rohrmann.com/cms/2010



Unlustiges Wetter, der August wird anscheinend der einzige Monat ohne Nachtfrost. 

Wenn das so weitergeht, muss ich auch noch mit LL anfangen, so langsam droh ich aus den Top 30 zu rutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Februar 2010)

morgen 11:45 beim knausi?


----------



## mabi (13. Februar 2010)

geh morgen entweder oberhof oder ochsenkopf, rennrad ist doch sinnlos, schneit schon wieder


----------



## mabi (15. Februar 2010)

der frühling kommt 
zumindest desen vorboten: der fastenbock der brauerei held


----------



## osarias (16. Februar 2010)

Weiß eigenlich jemand was mit der Homepage http://www.bikepark-schammelsdorf.de/ los ist!? Die ist schon länger offline,..., mehrere Wochen


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Februar 2010)

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Vielleicht wird sie neu gestaltet, gerade gut und vorallem schnell war sie ja nicht gerade. Wenn ich das mal vorsichtig sagen darf.
Die Trails, Anlieger und Co. gehören auch überarbeitet. Als ich das letzt mal dort war wurde aber schon mit dem Bau und der Pflege begonnen. Zumindest standen ne Menge Schaufeln, Eimer und Co rum. Step up step down war auch in der Mache.

Aber seit es ständig schneit wird da wohl ebenso wenig was gemacht wie an der Homepage.

Von ganz oben lässt es sich ja leider schon länger nicht mehr runterfahren.
Holzarbeiten und Unstimmigkeiten mit der Forstverwaltung sei dank.
Ließ sich im Sommer immer ganz nett in ne Tour einbinden auf dem Weg zurück nach Bamberg.

Vielleicht hat sich auch einer die Knochen gebrochen und die mussten das Projekt einstampfen. Kann ich mir aber nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## osarias (17. Februar 2010)

Also wir waren im Herbst 2009 das letzte mal dort und es war alles top gepflegt. War kurz nach der Demontage der oberen Sachen!
Hatte wirklich Laune gemacht und die Anfahrt von LIF ist zeitlich auch OK.
Werden auf jeden fall wieder vorbei kommen, wollte halt auf der Homepage ein bischen Bilder usw. schauen,...


----------



## MartinN (19. Februar 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> der frühling kommt
> zumindest desen vorboten: der fastenbock der brauerei held



Na dann. Wie schauts aus am Sonntag? Wetter soll dann ja auch wieder einigermaßen passabel werden.


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Februar 2010)

sonntag ist top!


----------



## MartinN (19. Februar 2010)

Opti


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Februar 2010)

wie immer? 11:45 bei mabi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (20. Februar 2010)

11:30 ? 11:15 ? lieber a bisserl früher diesmal


----------



## MartinN (20. Februar 2010)

Is ok. Ist der mabi denn diesmal auch dabei? Ich hoff doch schon!


----------



## MartinN (20. Februar 2010)

Soll mir auch recht sein, muss es nur wissen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Februar 2010)

also 11:30


----------



## MartinN (20. Februar 2010)

alles klar


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Februar 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> der frühling kommt
> zumindest desen vorboten: der fastenbock der brauerei held



naja, vorher mussten wir uns durch Schneegestöber kämpfen, aber dann ging die Sonne auf - zumindest im Bierkrug


----------



## mabi (22. Februar 2010)

und wie schauts aus am mittwoch mit den nightride 
abfahrt so ca 18/18.30 ? wendepunkt: breitenlesau ?


----------



## MartinN (22. Februar 2010)

Wenns nicht grad in Strömen regnet, bin ich dabei. 18:30 wär mir lieber.


----------



## Frankenbiker (23. Februar 2010)

ich kann nicht - babysitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ht-rider1987 (26. Februar 2010)

Servus.

Darf man mal fragen wielang eure Touren sind und wielange ihr dafür braucht und was ihr so für Räder fahrt? Ich komm auch aus dem Raum Bamberg und fänds mal cool ne Tour mitzufahren.

Greetz,

Noch ein Martin


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. Februar 2010)

zur zeit sind wir v. a. - bzw. nur - mit dem rennrad unterwegs. nächsten sonntag wohl wieder zum held nach oberailsfeld. wenn der schnee und er gröbste matsch vorbei sind, ist unser bevorzugtes revier das ellertal und dann richtung heiligenstadt uns streitberg. was neues wäre aber auch nicht verkehrt.

biketechnisch sind hardtails und racefullys am start. die hts sind nicht die die langsamen ;-)

fahr einfach mal mit!

gruß
m.


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Februar 2010)

wie schauts am sonntag mit unserer traditionsrunde aus. 12:00 bei mabi?


----------



## MartinN (27. Februar 2010)

Eh schon ein Fixtermin! 12:00 passt mir auch.


----------



## ht-rider1987 (28. Februar 2010)

joa dann mach ich mal wieder wenig aufbautraining, war beinah 2 Jahre draussen..Weil sonst wird das blamabel  Ps, ich habe Bedenken dass ich auf meinem Ht mithalten kann ^^


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Februar 2010)

ht-rider1987 schrieb:


> Ps, ich habe Bedenken dass ich auf meinem Ht mithalten kann ^^



iwo, bin auch mit dem ht unterwegs. das material wird überschätzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imperator jo (1. März 2010)

hallo, ich schreibs jetzt mal hier rein, da in diesem Thread schon öfters die Strecken oberhalb von Schammelsdorf erwähnt wurden:
Aufgrund von Problemen mit Förstern und Jägern musste der obere Teil der Strecke im Sommer abgerissen werden (Staatswald). Der Status der unteren Teile ist im Moment noch ungewiss, es soll in nächster Zeit eine Begehung des Gebiets durch den Bürgermeister, die zuständige Gemeindeverwaltung und die betroffenen Waldbesitzer stattfinden. Anschließend soll über das weitere Schicksal der Strecken entschieden werden. Bis dahin dürfen wir nichts bauen, und auch mit Ausbesserungsarbeiten haben wir uns zurückgehalten, da eben noch nicht sicher ist, ob alles stehenbleiben kann. Das größte Problem stellen in dieser Hinsicht die privaten Waldbesitzer dar, welche Aufgrund von Versicherungstechnischen Unsicherheiten besorgt sind. Im Klartext: wer haftet, falls es Verletzungen gibt. Aus diesem Grund wurde auch die etwas fragwürdige Website offline genommen, unter anderem auch, da diese nicht in Abstimmung mit den Erbauern entstand. Es gibt aber auch gute Neuigkeiten: Sowohl die Bürgermeister als auch das Jugendparlament unterstützen den Ausbau der Strecken. 
Sobald es etwas Neues zum legalen Status gibt werde ich es hier reinschreiben. Falls die Strecken bestehenbleiben dürfen sind auch schon größere Vorhaben geplant. Und nicht vergessen, immer schön den Müll wieder mitnehmen 
viel Spaß in Schammelsdorf!
Philipp


----------



## MartinN (2. März 2010)

Wie schauts morgen aus mit einer Nachtrunde? Bräucht dringend nen Motivationsanreiz!


----------



## mabi (3. März 2010)

ich versuch heut unbedingt im hellen zum radel zu kommen


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. März 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> ich versuch heut unbedingt im hellen zum radel zu kommen



warum? ist der akku leer?


----------



## mabi (3. März 2010)

weils im hellen mehr spaß macht und: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serotonin


----------



## FeierFox (3. März 2010)

Hallo Bamberger,

ich misch mich mal hier ein um kein neues Thema aufzumachen deswegen. 

Und zwar bräuchte ich mal Tipps wo man in Bamberg ein Rennrad mieten kann für ca. eine Woche ? Muss kein HighEnd Rad sein, aber sollte schon einigermaßen modern und gut in Schuss sein. 

MfG FeierFox


----------



## mabi (4. März 2010)

http://www.radsport-baier.de/
wenn einer dann der


----------



## mabi (4. März 2010)

http://www.radsport-baier.de/
wenn einer dann der


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. März 2010)

sonntag wie immer? v. a. kalt  12:15


----------



## MartinN (5. März 2010)

wenn nicht sonntag, wann dann? wenn die Straßen schneefreifrei sind auf jeden Fall, Zeit passt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (6. März 2010)

naja, ich glaub ich pack die ll-ski wieder aus


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. März 2010)

bis morgen passen die straßen schon wieder 

sonntag um 12:00 bei mabi


----------



## MartinN (6. März 2010)

Ok, da muss halt das Schutzblech wieder ran.


----------



## mabi (6. März 2010)

kannste doch knicken des drecks wetter 

werde morgen zum ochsenkopf fahren : http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/fichtelberg/neubau/DE0002877002.html


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. März 2010)

da will auch mal hin

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6913360&postcount=15


----------



## Ben1000 (12. März 2010)

Respektabel!




Meine Achtung, bei dem Scheiß Winter! 

Meine Punkte: 0! Ihr fehlt mir so.... . Vor allem das hier: !


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. März 2010)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Respektabel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du uns auch 

Daher bleibt dir nix anderes übrig, als am 27. beim Held einzuschlagen...


----------



## Ben1000 (13. März 2010)

Werd mich gleich an die Arbeit machen. Vielleicht laesst sich ja doch was freischaufeln. Schneewittchensuite?


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. März 2010)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Schneewittchensuite?



Logo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (16. März 2010)

@Frankenbiker: Weisst Du schon ob Du den Frühjahrsmarathon mitfährst? Ich hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet, Wetter ist allerdings nicht so toll vorhergesagt. Aber bei +10°C hält man auch ein bisschen Regen aus.


----------



## mabi (17. März 2010)

und hast schon dei neue rennsemmel ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. März 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> @Frankenbiker: Weisst Du schon ob Du den Frühjahrsmarathon mitfährst? Ich hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet, Wetter ist allerdings nicht so toll vorhergesagt. Aber bei +10°C hält man auch ein bisschen Regen aus.



@ MartinN: So kennen wir dich - das bisschen Regen. Der 75. Geburtstag meiner Schwiegermutter entbindet glücklicherweise von einer Entscheidung.

Gruß M.


----------



## MartinN (17. März 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> und hast schon dei neue rennsemmel ?



Ne, leider noch nicht, langsam werd ich ungeduldig!



Frankenbiker schrieb:


> @ MartinN: So kennen wir dich - das bisschen Regen. Der 75. Geburtstag meiner Schwiegermutter entbindet glücklicherweise von einer Entscheidung.
> 
> Gruß M.



Schade. So langsam muss ich schauen dass ich noch ein paar Punkte einfahr, letze Woche war ich vom "Bennysyndrom" heimgesucht worden.


----------



## mabi (21. März 2010)

würd gerne dienstag ca 17.00 ne runde zum held starten, wird also dunkel.

interesse ?


----------



## MartinN (21. März 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> würd gerne dienstag ca 17.00 ne runde zum held starten, wird also dunkel.
> 
> interesse ?


Interesse ja, sofern das Wetter passt. 17:00 is mir aber zu früh, vor 18:00 is bei mir zur Zeit nicht drin. Könnt aber evtl. auch mit ner Abkürzung nachkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (28. März 2010)

Winterpokalfinale 

so mal ein dank an die teammitglieder die mich, selbst bei eiszeitlichen verhältnissen in der fränkischen schweiz, durch den winter gebracht haben.

das ganze gehört natürlich gebührend gefeiert 
vorschlag wäre mittwoch 7.4., zuerst ein wenig mtb-geduftel im bikezirkus tiefenellern mit anschließenden einzug der harten in knoblachs garten 

p.s. erstaunlich welche modivationsschübe die tatsache bewirkt das der pokal schon heute am 28.3 endet  kollege schussi freut sich ja jetzt noch

p.s. der mit den wenigsten punkten muss mindestens eine runde zahlen, leute mit 0 punkten zwei !


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. März 2010)

dito


----------



## mabi (1. April 2010)

das einzige was der klimawandel konstant bewirkt ist wind, wind und nochmals wind


----------



## osarias (6. April 2010)

Also gestern mal wieder entspannt Schammelsdorf gerockt!
Die linke Linie, von unten gesehen, war noch arg matschig, der rest total trocken!
Das neue Roadgap macht voll Laune, wird bestimmt noch besser wenn der Step up danach noch fertig ist,...


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. April 2010)

Morgen (Mittwoch) um 17.30 bei mabi in Scheßlitz MTB.

Alternativprogramm zum Durch-uns-zu-Reichtum-gelangten-und-urlaub-machenden-Knoblach: Publicviewing in Scheßlitz (Championsleague)


----------



## mabi (6. April 2010)

geilstes wetter  und beste bike-bedingungen 
endlich mal wieder spaß auf den bike


----------



## MartinN (6. April 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Morgen (Mittwoch) um 17.30 bei mabi in Scheßlitz MTB.
> 
> Alternativprogramm zum Durch-uns-zu-Reichtum-gelangten-und-urlaub-machenden-Knoblach: Publicviewing in Scheßlitz (Championsleague)



Bei mir wirds voraussichtlich nicht klappen. Leider verschiebt sich mit den länger werdenen Tagen auch der Feierabend nach hinten. Aber viel Spaß Euch! 

Wir könnten ja fürs We ne längere Ausfahrt ins Auge fassen, falls das Wetter passt.


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. April 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> geilstes wetter  und beste bike-bedingungen
> endlich mal wieder spaß auf den bike



dito


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. April 2010)

Morgen (Mittwoch) 17.30 bei mabi? RR!


----------



## MartinN (13. April 2010)

Wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so übel ist wie heut, bin ich relativ sicher dabei. Können ja evtl. noch kurz Smsn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wr400 (15. April 2010)

hi,

habt ihr euch für den bikemarathon in litzendorf angemeldet?


----------



## mabi (15. April 2010)

nein,
unterstütze ich nicht mehr, absolut bescheuerte strecke!
Hollfeld war ideal, das in Litzendorf hat nix mit nen MTB-Marathon zu tun !


----------



## Tom:-) (15. April 2010)

der veranstalter sagt, daß die strecke modifiziert wurde. trotzdem noch so mies wie letztes jahr?


----------



## wr400 (15. April 2010)

jo hast recht, die strecke war nicht so der knaller.
auf die streckenänderungen bin ich gespannt.

ich hab mich trotzdem mal angemeldet. mal schauen was dabei rauskommt ...


----------



## MartinN (15. April 2010)

Werd auf jeden Fall mitfahren. Soviel Möglichkeiten sich ein wenig Wettkampfhärte vor der Trans Germany anzutrainieren gibts auch wieder nicht. Da werd ich die Veranstaltungen vor der Haustür auf jeden Fall mitnehmen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. April 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> nein,
> unterstütze ich nicht mehr, absolut bescheuerte strecke!
> Hollfeld war ideal, das in Litzendorf hat nix mit nen MTB-Marathon zu tun !



Was heißt hier "mehr"??

Die Strecke ist halt sehr schnell! Und wann kommt man schon einmal so entspannt zu einem Rennen. Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei. 

Und die Strecke ist völlig neu. Ohne Stau am Start, ein brutaler Anstieg hinter Lohndorf und dann zum Gügel. Doch nicht mehr so schnell ;-)


----------



## wr400 (15. April 2010)

buhh,  dann sollte ich mal besser das trainieren anfangen ...


----------



## Matthias247 (15. April 2010)

Hallo ihr,

bin übers Wochenende (genau genommen ab jetzt) bei meinen Eltern in Scheßlitz und habn Bike dabei. Kenn mich allerdings streckenmäßig hier garnicht so gut aus. 
Hat jemand Lust am Wochenende ne Runde zu fahren und mir n bischen was zu zeigen? Gerne auch etwas länger und mit netten Trails. Allerdings trainiere ich nicht für die Trans Germany und hab auch nur ein begrenzt wettkampftaugliches Bike dabei, deswegen sollte das Tempo nicht allzu ambitioniert sein


----------



## wr400 (16. April 2010)

ich bin das wochende mal wieder geschäftlich verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (16. April 2010)

Morgen (Samstag), 14.00 in Unterzaunsbach Start zu einer Trubachtalklassikertour?!


----------



## MartinN (16. April 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Morgen (Samstag), 14.00 in Unterzaunsbach Start zu einer Trubachtalklassikertour?!



 Bissl früher wär zwar nicht verkehrt, aber is ok!


----------



## Ben1000 (16. April 2010)

Wie schauts Sonntag  aus? Vielleicht wieder ein Treffen in S-Dorf?

Beste Grüße aus dem Harz, wo es ziemlich coole Wege gibt. Allerdings auch Schnee!


----------



## Ben1000 (19. April 2010)

Mittwoch?


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. April 2010)

jupp, mit championsleaguewatching in schätz


----------



## MartinN (19. April 2010)

weiß noch nicht 100%ig, leider sind beide bikes nicht so recht fahrtüchtig. muss morgen schnell noch zum baier schaun, brauch noch a kettenblatt dann gehts hoffentlich wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (20. April 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> mit championsleaguewatching in schätz


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. April 2010)

also morgen 17:30 mit dem mtb bei mabi?


----------



## Ben1000 (20. April 2010)

Ich wäre wieder erst zur Einkehr zu euch gestoßen, aber auf Championsleague geklotze hab ich net wirklich Lust. Vielleicht nächsten Mittwoch oder am Wochenende...


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. April 2010)

championsleague bei hanni ist ein erlebnis


----------



## MartinN (20. April 2010)

Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich auch nix. Must heut fahren und hatte deshalb noch keine Zeit zum Schrauben, da schaff ich es morgen eh nicht rechtzeitig.


----------



## Streckenchef (25. April 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> der veranstalter sagt, daß die strecke modifiziert wurde. trotzdem noch so mies wie letztes jahr?



hi,
ich bin im orga team. wir sind wie man so schön sagt "bekennend single trail süchtig". so würde die strecke auch aussehen wenn es nicht das forstamt in forchheim gäbe.
wir müssen teilweise 30 min harte diskussion führen wegen des befahrens einer 3 m breiten rückegasse.
ihr könnt gerne briefe an diese behörde schicken uns sagen das das so nichts mehr mit mtb zu tun hat.
die dort denken mtb ist so wie die heiligenstädter runden.
p.s.: die gpx zur aktuellen strecke gibts bei mir kostenlos... einfach mal melden


----------



## MartinN (25. April 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> hi,
> ich bin im orga team. wir sind wie man so schön sagt "bekennend single trail süchtig". so würde die strecke auch aussehen wenn es nicht das forstamt in forchheim gäbe.
> wir müssen teilweise 30 min harte diskussion führen wegen des befahrens einer 3 m breiten rückegasse.
> ihr könnt gerne briefe an diese behörde schicken uns sagen das das so nichts mehr mit mtb zu tun hat.
> ...



Glaub ich gut und gerne, dass man in so einem Amt nicht wirklich eine Vorstellung von diesem Sport hat. Ist schon komisch, welchen hohen Stellenwert offenbar der Schutz des Waldes und der Wege vor den bösen Mountainbikern hat. Wenn dann aber mit Holz-Harvestern im Wald gewütet wird, wird offenbar ein ander Maßstab angelegt. 
Seis drum, ich bin so oder so am Start.


----------



## Tom:-) (26. April 2010)

hoi streckenchef,
merci für das statement hier. ich kann mir ebenfalls in schillernden farben ausmalen, wie so eine streckengenehmigung durchgeboxt werden muss. wie gut die neue strecke ist werdet ihr ja sehen ;-) ich wünsche jedenfalls viel spaß und gutes wetter!

ich kann nicht teilnehmen, der gagasee ruft ...


----------



## Streckenchef (26. April 2010)

ihr habt da völlig recht... die Argumentation ist teils echt nicht nachvollziehbar.. Bsp Geisberg: da darf man keine Trails fahren wegen des Muffelwildes.(wilde Schafe).
1. ich hab noch nie nie nie so ein Tier dort oben gesehe (wahrscheinlich weil die bösen MTBLer sie alle vertrieben haben)
2. Laut Forst stört der Harvester nicht, den kennen die Tiere ja...außerdem hört man ihn ja schon von weitem, daher erschrecken sich die Tiere nicht. 
wir haben heuer auch wieder einige Umwege eingebaut aus Naturschutzgründen. Besonders schützenswert ist neben dem Muffelwild heuer auch eine Euelenart.

Der eigentliche Grund liegt aber denke woanders: seit der Forstreform muss jedes Forstamt schwarze Zahlen schreiben. Daher ist der Wald Wirtschaftsfläche. Es ist also genauso wie wenn man durch einen Acker fahren würde...
In diesem Sinne...
Grüße
p.s.: ich darf doch noch an den MTB Treff Dienstag Abend bei Bonanza erinnern. 18 h Treffen, 1830 geht spätestens los.


----------



## mabi (26. April 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> ihr habt da völlig recht... die Argumentation ist teils echt nicht nachvollziehbar.. Bsp Geisberg: da darf man keine Trails fahren wegen des Muffelwildes.(wilde Schafe).
> 1. ich hab noch nie nie nie so ein Tier dort oben gesehe (wahrscheinlich weil die bösen MTBLer sie alle vertrieben haben)
> 2. Laut Forst stört der Harvester nicht, den kennen die Tiere ja...außerdem hört man ihn ja schon von weitem, daher erschrecken sich die Tiere nicht.
> wir haben heuer auch wieder einige Umwege eingebaut aus Naturschutzgründen. Besonders schützenswert ist neben dem Muffelwild heuer auch eine Euelenart.
> ...



ich hab die herde !!! mal gesehen,  hab gedacht ich bin im falschen film  kannte so was nur aus expeditionen im tierreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (26. April 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> der gagasee ruft ...



 


@Mabi
Stimmt, ich hab die Viecher auch mal gesehen, wäre aber nie drauf gekommen, dass das Schafe sind. Die schauen aus wie Gämse oder so.

Mal sehen, vielleicht schau ich mir den Radtreff morgen mal an...


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. April 2010)

morgen (dienstag), 17.30 bei mabi? rr oder mtb?

m.


----------



## MartinN (26. April 2010)

Apropos Radtreff: wie schauts am Mi aus? 17:30 Schammelsdorf?


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. April 2010)

hallo: dienstag?? kann mittwoch nicht


----------



## Ben1000 (26. April 2010)

Hab bis um 17.30 noch Uni, dass wird nix. Verdammt, dass wird auch mit dem Radtreff eng...


----------



## MartinN (26. April 2010)

Morgen gehts bei mir leider nicht, bzw. evtl. erst später. Mi wär mir lieber


----------



## MartinN (26. April 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> hallo: dienstag?? kann mittwoch nicht


Ok, sollte vielleicht erstmal lesen bevor ich was schreibe. Ich kann leider morgen nicht


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. April 2010)

wie schauts sonntag mit einer längeren ausfahrt aus?


----------



## MartinN (28. April 2010)

Bei mir steht die Fürther RTF auf dem Programm. Wird definitiv lang, zumindest wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Mai 2010)

Wie schauts am Mittwoch mit einer Feierabendrunde aus? 

17:00 in Schammelsdorf? RR oder MTB? Ich muss um 20:00 in G-Town sein :-(

M.


----------



## MartinN (3. Mai 2010)

Müsste sich einrichten lassen. Angesichts momentanen Regens wär ich eher für RR.


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Mai 2010)

also halten wir mal 17:00 fest. unser wolfie-most-wanted-premium-steuerzahler wird das als selbstständiger schon einrichten. bedenkenswert ist das mtb hinsichtlich einer trainingsrunde für den fsmm.


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Mai 2010)

Schade, 17 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Wenn du um 20 Uhr wieder daheim sein musst, ist wohl auch nichts mit Einkehr.


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Mai 2010)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Wenn du um 20 Uhr wieder daheim sein musst, ist wohl auch nichts mit Einkehr.



na, na, na, ein, zwei bierchen gehen immer.  aber du hast schon recht, es ist ein kreuz mit den emanzipierten (ehe)frauen.


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Mai 2010)

Na dann erzähl mal, wann willst du denn beim Knoblach einlaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Mai 2010)

19:20


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Mai 2010)

Das werden dann zwei Sturzbier!


----------



## mabi (4. Mai 2010)

nur die unterstützung der hiesigen hopfenverwerter im kopf, unglaublich !


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Mai 2010)

jeder leistet den beitrag zur überwindung der krise, den er kann.


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Mai 2010)

Na gut, wenns net Regnet komme ich zum Knoblach.


----------



## MartinN (4. Mai 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> also halten wir mal 17:00 fest. unser wolfie-most-wanted-premium-steuerzahler wird das als selbstständiger schon einrichten. bedenkenswert ist das mtb hinsichtlich einer trainingsrunde für den fsmm.


Bin trotzdem für RR. Hab keine Lust mich einzusauen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Mai 2010)

Also 17:00 in Schammelsdorf mit dem RR - zum Frieren ;-)

oder wegen mir auch bei mabi um 17:00


----------



## mabi (4. Mai 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Bin trotzdem für RR. Hab keine Lust mich einzusauen.



weichei 
bei dem wind ist mtb die bessere wahl 

p.s. die lohndorfer wand ist hart :kotz:


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Mai 2010)

aufgrund flehentlicher intervention von mabi also doch 17:00 mit mtb in schammelsdorf zum marathontraining.


----------



## MartinN (4. Mai 2010)

Wind macht stark. Außerdem darfst dich eh in den Windschatten hängen. 
Also, 17:00 bei Mabi mit RR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (5. Mai 2010)

Mensch, da kennt sich ja keine Sau mehr aus! Bleibts bei 19.15 in Schammelsdorf?


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Mai 2010)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Mensch, da kennt sich ja keine Sau mehr aus! Bleibts bei 19.15 in Schammelsdorf?



das bleibt so!


----------



## mabi (5. Mai 2010)

was jetzt, mtb oder rr ??  

p.s. gebont : lago, unterkunft von 2008  


also ich bin 17.00 mit mtb in schammelsdorf


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Mai 2010)

die lohndorfer mauer ist in der tat eine solche!


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Mai 2010)

Dienstag Feierabendrunde?


----------



## mabi (10. Mai 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Dienstag Feierabendrunde?



logo


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. Mai 2010)

17:30 in Schammelsdorf. RR!


----------



## Ben1000 (11. Mai 2010)

Ihr seid Hasen! Ich wollte gerade fragen ob Mittwoch was geht. Heute kann ich net. Also, fahrt ihr Sportskanonen morgen nochmal?


----------



## mabi (11. Mai 2010)

playoff-time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte der Mittwoch ist heilig  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Mai 2010)

fast


----------



## mabi (11. Mai 2010)

thunderstruck


----------



## MartinN (11. Mai 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> thunderstruck


Auf der Höhe bei Geisdorf war mir nicht mehr ganz wohl, so als einzige Erhebung und ringsrum Blitz und Donner. Aber wenigstens haben die Blitze ab und zu den Weg ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## mabi (11. Mai 2010)

naja geisdorf liegt ja schon wieder im tal


----------



## Streckenchef (12. Mai 2010)

Nicht vergessen:
Am Wochenende Fränkische Schweiz Rad und Bikemarathon!
Infos unter:http://www.bikemarathon.net/
Anmeldung ist noch bis 1 Std vor Rennbeginn vor Ort möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (13. Mai 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen:
> Am Wochenende Fränkische Schweiz Rad und Bikemarathon!
> Infos unter:http://www.bikemarathon.net/
> Anmeldung ist noch bis 1 Std vor Rennbeginn vor Ort möglich!



so nötig ? keine resonanz ?


----------



## MartinN (16. Mai 2010)

So, hab auf dem Heimweg kurz noch die Ergebnisse gekuckt, sind allerdings noch nicht amtlich:
Frankenbiker: Rang 29
Mabi: Rang 79


----------



## Streckenchef (16. Mai 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> so nötig ? keine resonanz ?




Ne das nicht.. ich vergess sowas nur selbst immer gerne und wäre froh wenn mich jemand dran erinnert...
Greetz


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Mai 2010)

...zum Posten ist Zeit, die Ergebnisse sind noch nicht online 

Aber immerhin das Rennen hat Spaß gemacht - bis auf die Schiebepassagen und die etwas dürftige Verpflegung. Ein Erdinger alkfrei im Ziel ist doch eigentlich schon Standard. Zum Glück ist`s nicht weit zum Knoblach 

Die Brose Baskets sind weiter - der mittwöchlichen Feierabendrunde steht also nix im Weg - außer vielleicht der deutsche "Frühling".


----------



## Streckenchef (16. Mai 2010)

Dürftige Verpflegung?????? was willst du denn bitte noch?
Es war ja wohl massig da.
Das ist ein Radrennen und keine Gourmetveranstaltung.. Sorry 
Erdinger geht nicht weil der Wirt in Naisa brauereigebunden ist...
Und die Ergebnisse sind noch nicht online weil erstmal abgebaut und aufgeräumt werden muss.
Allein das Beseitigen des Mülls und der Schilder im Wald dauert 4-5 Stunden...
Zeig mal etwas Respekt vor dem Wahnsinn an Arbeit den soviele Ehrenamtliche da Leisten!


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Mai 2010)

So Jungs, bin auf eure Zeiten gespannt. Platzierung sagt ja nix. 

@Frankenbiker
Das heißt am Mittwoch geht was?


----------



## MartinN (16. Mai 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> Allein das Beseitigen des Mülls und der Schilder im Wald dauert 4-5 Stunden...


Ich hab meinen Müll brav wieder eingesteckt!


----------



## MartinN (16. Mai 2010)

Auf der Seite der für die Zeitmessung zuständigen Firma gibts die Ergebnisse, hier der Link:
http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Resu...itzendorf/20100516Litzendorf_85km_Klassen.pdf


----------



## mabi (16. Mai 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> Dürftige Verpflegung?????? was willst du denn bitte noch?
> Es war ja wohl massig da.
> Das ist ein Radrennen und keine Gourmetveranstaltung.. Sorry
> Erdinger geht nicht weil der Wirt in Naisa brauereigebunden ist...
> ...



die verpflegung war grottig !!! und mit der meinung stehe ich nich alleine.
bei jeden marathon gibts zum ende ( im start/ziel) zumindest cola, spezi, neuerdings auch sehr gehr erdinger alkoholfrei.
die verpfelgungsstation am radweg zw litzendorf/lohndorf war ein witz, da werden die 0.2l becher zugereicht mit iso konzentriert in homeopadischen dosen. jungs da hält eh keiner an. prinzenrolle  streuselkuchen  lol
ja respekt für die ehrenamtlichen, und damit meine ich nur die feuerwehren des landkreis bambergs, die haben wirklich solide arbeit geleistet, top !
ansonsten ist das für mich eine reine werbeveranstaltung rohrbach/bonanza (die gehören doch zusammen ? ;-) )
macht doch gleich nen fränkischen event mit weißen und roten preßsack draus. als fully-fahrer mit einer flasche stehst du da wie ein depp. da gehört am seigelstein und/oder am gügel wenigstens noch einmal getränke gereicht. traurig. ich war im ziel bin hoch zu eurerem superduper ziel/start catering, hab mir selbst ein iso eingeschenk. war froh das ich 2min später auf den weg zur brauerei knoblach war
respekt für die leistungen der freiwilligen feuerwehr!


----------



## Streckenchef (17. Mai 2010)

wenn alles so ******* war, dann melde dich doch einfach nichtmehr an.
Und um mal böse zu sein: ich fahre Rennen wegen des Rennens und nicht wegen des Essens.
Ich frage mich wo du da immer mitfährst. Woanders gibts zb. kein Startergeschenk und überhaupt nichts außer Wasser auf der Strecke. Die Veranstaltung die ich meine kostet übrigens auch 25  Startgeld.
Unsere bisherige Resonanz war übrigens abgesehen von dir sehr positiv.
Ich will mich hier auch nicht weiterstreiten, man kann es einfach nicht allen rechtmachen. Das ist bei der Anzahl an Startern wohl unmöglich.
War die Strecke wenigstens nach deinem Geschmack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (17. Mai 2010)

Na Martin N, in beiden Wertungen knapp an der Top 10 vorbei! Hättest net noch a weng neitredn können?


----------



## Streckenchef (17. Mai 2010)

die Ergebnisse sind online
Grüße


----------



## mabi (17. Mai 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> wenn alles so ******* war, dann melde dich doch einfach nichtmehr an.
> Und um mal böse zu sein: ich fahre Rennen wegen des Rennens und nicht wegen des Essens.
> Ich frage mich wo du da immer mitfährst. Woanders gibts zb. kein Startergeschenk und überhaupt nichts außer Wasser auf der Strecke. Die Veranstaltung die ich meine kostet übrigens auch 25  Startgeld.
> Unsere bisherige Resonanz war übrigens abgesehen von dir sehr positiv.
> ...



les mal dein gästebuch, die verpflegung ist auch da der kritikpunkt


----------



## MartinN (17. Mai 2010)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Na Martin N, in beiden Wertungen knapp an der Top 10 vorbei! Hättest net noch a weng neitredn können?


Das hab ich mir im Nachhinein auch gedacht, aber ich bin schon am Limit gefahren. Das blöde letzte Schiebestück hat mich ziemlich fertig gemacht, da hab ich leider ein kleines Loch zu den Vorderleuten reißen lassen müssen. Zwei konnt ich zwar noch schnappen, aber die anderen beiden konnten den Vorsprung noch retten. Aber bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden


----------



## MartinN (18. Mai 2010)

Wie schauts aus morgen mit Feierabendrunde? 17:30 mit RR in Scheßlitz?


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Mai 2010)

Schau mal aus dem Fenster, fällt wohl ins Wasser :-(


----------



## MartinN (19. Mai 2010)

OK, dass so schlimm wird hätt ich auch nicht gedacht


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Mai 2010)

nach dem bunkervorgang haben mabi und ich noch die stellung beim knoblach gehalten. regen im fränkischen sommer hat auch was - solange man nicht auf dem bock sitz ;-)
bis freitag


----------



## mabi (28. Mai 2010)

nix mehr los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (28. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre am Samstag Nachmittag warhscheinlich ne Runde durchs Kleinziegenfelder Tal. Ein Spetzel aus Regensburg kommt. Es wird aber ne gaaaanz gemächliche Tour.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch ma wieder in Scheßlitz und würde gerne morgen biken. Nimmt mich jemand mit?

@Ben: Ab wo fahrt ihr denn? Und was gibts da, Radweg, Waldautobahn, Trails?


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. Mai 2010)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Samstag Nachmittag warhscheinlich ne Runde durchs Kleinziegenfelder Tal. Ein Spetzel aus Regensburg kommt. Es wird aber ne gaaaanz gemächliche Tour.



Wann fährtst du los? Und von wo? Den Klassiker von Scheßlitz über Vierzehnheiligen, Kordigast?


----------



## mabi (3. Juni 2010)

für alle daheim gebliebenen:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/662379]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Juni 2010)

Jo, schlammig wars schon auf der TG. Zum ersten Tag....


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Juni 2010)

Der zweite Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (8. Juni 2010)

Herzlich willkommen zurück. Hab euch genau beobachtet. Dank täglichen Ergebnislisten, man das sollte sich so mancher Pille Palle Veranstalter mal ne Scheibe abschneiden ;-) . Na Frankenbiker, was ist denn da ab der 3. Etappe passiert? Da ist der Spike ja glatt an dir vorbeigezogen... Etwas überdreht am Anfang? Martin N, wie immer ne Hausnummer für sich. Das da hinter den Ergebnissen "Die Schammelsreiter" steht ist echt ne Ehre, könnte ja auch "Vaude-Simplon-Team" oder sonstwas stehen...

Frankenbiker, ich warte gespannt auf die 3. und 4. Etappe...


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Juni 2010)

hier


----------



## slimboyt (10. Juni 2010)

ui Trans Germany..beeindruckend
jetz trau ich mich erst recht nimmer bei euch mitzufahren ;-)


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. Juni 2010)

slimboyt schrieb:


> jetz trau ich mich erst recht nimmer bei euch mitzufahren ;-)



Iwo, wir würden uns freuen, dich mal wieder begrüßen zu dürfen 

Das Finale!


----------



## Frankenbiker (14. Juni 2010)

Mittlerweile müssten alle Magendarmbeschwerden überwunden sein.

Daher schlage ich für Mittwoch eine Feierabendrunde vor:
17:30 in Schammelsdorf mit dem MTB oder mit dem RR in Scheßlitz 
19:30 Besprechung bei Knoblach 

m.


----------



## Ben1000 (14. Juni 2010)

Zur besprechung werde ich es denke ich schaffen...


----------



## MartinN (14. Juni 2010)

Bin dabei. Mir is eigentlich wurscht ob RR oder MTB. Is es noch recht dreckig?


----------



## mabi (14. Juni 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Mittlerweile müssten alle Magendarmbeschwerden überwunden sein.
> 
> Daher schlage ich für Mittwoch eine Feierabendrunde vor:
> 17:30 in Schammelsdorf mit dem MTB oder mit dem RR in Scheßlitz
> ...



rr


----------



## MartinN (15. Juni 2010)

Also morgen 17:30 RR in Scheßlitz


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Juni 2010)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (19. Juni 2010)

morgen 11.00 heldenhafte tour mit erholungs-charakter für leib und seele


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juni 2010)

servus jungs,
bin neu hier, was geht hier so ab?


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Juni 2010)

Auch die WM sollte uns nicht von unserem Trainigspensum abhalten, zumal nur ein ambitionierter FremdsportANschauer dem "Team" angehört. Aber angesichts der nationalen Bedeutung des Ereignisses, könnten wir die Trainingseinheit etwas verkürzen:

17:00 oder 17:30 Treffpunkt in Schammelsdorf mit dem MTB zu einer Kurzrunde

19:00 Kurzbesprechung beim Knoblach

@xTr3Me: Kannst gerne mitfahren. 

M.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2010)

Servus,

hätte schon mal Lust. Leider finde ich hier im Forum nirgends eine Gruppe zu der ich
direkt mit dem Fahrrad fahren könnte. Nach Schammelsdorf brauch ich erstmal 20 Minuten
mit dem Rad. Aber könnte man ja mal machen... heute bin ich leider an der Uni.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## mabi (21. Juni 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Nach Schammelsdorf brauch ich erstmal 20 Minuten



ja und ?? das brauchen wir alle


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Juni 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> heute bin ich leider an der Uni.
> 
> Grüße,
> Christian



Gemeint ist der kommende Mittwoch


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> ja und ?? das brauchen wir alle



Aso ich dachte ihr seid da alle relativ fix mit dem Rad vor Ort 

Was für ne Runde fahrt ihr, ist das schon geplant? Fahrtempo? 

War heute morgens schon unterwegs, ich fahr immer hinter Kauernhofen
den Berg hoch Richtung "Lange Meile" und fahr oben auf dem Plateau rum,
oft auch Richtung Feuernstein (Flugplatz) oder Retterner Kanzel.
Sagt euch das was oder eher nicht?


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Juni 2010)

Von Bamberg bis Kauernhofen ists aber schon ein Eck oder wohnst du dort? Retterner Kanzel ist ganz gut, der Rest eher nicht so, oder? Dahinter erstreckt sich dann ja das Trailparadies 

Mittwoch sind halt die Hometrails rund um den Tiefenellerner Bikezirkus dran. Mittleres Tempo.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2010)

Ich wohne in Eggolsheim, also quasi nebendran 
Nach Bamberg gehts eigentlich, ca 15 Minuten über die Autobahn. 

Trails gibts eher selten und meist nur über kurze Stücke. Wenn ich vom Plateau wieder
runterfahre habe ich ca .. 300-400 Meter Trails  - der Rest sind Waldwege und Schotterwege.
Aber es macht schon viel Spaß da oben zu fahren. Waldautobahnen lassen sich gut vermeiden 

Was meinst du mit dahinter? Weiter hinter Ebermannstadt gibts natürlich einige Wege..

Kürzlich war ich bei Kanndorf wandern (da wo auch der Golfplatz ist) und das waren
auch super Wege, viel Trails durch sehr schöne Wälder. Das Eck muss ich mir mal mit 
dem Rad antun!

Die Trails beim Tiefenellerner Bikezirkus sagen mir nichts, war da noch nie unterwegs.
Habe generell auch noch ziemlich wenig Erfahrung weil ich seit diesem Jahr mehrmals
pro Woche mit dem MTB unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Juni 2010)

Unsere 20 Minuten Anfahrt beziehen sich auf die Anfahrt per Bike. 

Ab Ebermannstadt gibts richtig gute Touren. Bei Kanndorf war ich Samstag, ist eine nette Überbrückung. Richtig gut ist es entlang der Trubach und der Wiesent. 

Und Tiefenellern macht mehr Spaß als die Lange Meile. Für manche unserer Truppe ist sie gar ein rotes Tuch ;-)


----------



## MartinN (21. Juni 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Auch die WM sollte uns nicht von unserem Trainigspensum abhalten, zumal nur ein ambitionierter FremdsportANschauer dem "Team" angehört. Aber angesichts der nationalen Bedeutung des Ereignisses, könnten wir die Trainingseinheit etwas verkürzen:
> 
> 17:00 oder 17:30 Treffpunkt in Schammelsdorf mit dem MTB zu einer Kurzrunde
> 
> ...


17 Uhr könnt ein bisschen knapp werden. Machen wir nen Kompromiss: 17:15


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2010)

> Und Tiefenellern macht mehr Spaß als die Lange Meile. Für manche unserer  Truppe ist sie gar ein rotes Tuch ;-)



Jo das kann gut sein, zum trainieren taugts aber. Brauch erstmal ne akzeptable Ausdauer


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Juni 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> 17 Uhr könnt ein bisschen knapp werden. Machen wir nen Kompromiss: 17:15



Opti


----------



## slimboyt (26. Juni 2010)

Sers,
Fahr ma nächste Woche mal a Feierabendrunde? Dienstag 17:30 rum los z.B....Wie schauts aus?


----------



## Frankenbiker (26. Juni 2010)

Dienstag geht bei mir so spät nicht, was ist mit Mittwoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimboyt (26. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch ist ok! 17:30 Schammelsdorf?


----------



## MartinN (27. Juni 2010)

slimboyt schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist ok! 17:30 Schammelsdorf?


Schön Dich wieder mal begrüßen zur dürfen! Mi 17:30 ist quasi ein Fixtermin!


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Juni 2010)

Ich werde da sein


----------



## osarias (2. Juli 2010)

Was isn eigenlich in Schammelsdorf mit den Strecken im kleinen "Bikepark" los?
Habe gehört das einiges eingerisen wurde, nur ein Gerücht?


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Juli 2010)

Viele Grüße aus dem Donautal und Umgebung:














Waren wirklich ein paar sehr nette und anspruchsvolle Trails dabei  .


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Juli 2010)

Sehr nett. 

Wie schauts am Mittwoch aus? Kurztour?


----------



## MartinN (5. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dabei. 17:15?


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Juli 2010)

MTB oder RR?



osarias schrieb:


> Was isn eigenlich in Schammelsdorf mit den Strecken im kleinen "Bikepark" los?
> Habe gehört das einiges eingerisen wurde, nur ein Gerücht?



Die Strecken bis zur ersten Forststraße sind top in Schuss - zumindest dem Augenschein nach. Fahen bzw. springen kann ich so etwas eh nicht.  Darüber hat der Harvester als kurz und klein gemacht. Echt eine Sauerei. Wenigstens den alten Wander- und reitweg vom Stammberg hätten man schonen MÜSSEN!


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2010)

Hm von solchen Aktionen schon in den anderen lokalen Threads gelesen. Scheinbar ist denen alles Wurst


----------



## Ben1000 (6. Juli 2010)

Hinterm Forstweg ist doch Staatsforst, oder? Das war doch Absicht. Egal, habt ihr schon eine alternative Abfahrt? 

Ich wäre am Mittwoch dabei. Ich bin für MTB. Hat der Knoblach nen Beamer? Oder wird Fussi individuell geguckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Juli 2010)

Also MTB. TV gibts, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2010)

Hab seit Samstag im übrigen mein Radl. Mittwoch hab ich bis 6e Praktikum... 
Ich verfolg das mal weiter hier *g*


----------



## MartinN (6. Juli 2010)

Angesichts massiver Schmerzen am Allerwertesten muss ich morgen wohl doch passen. Son Scheiß!!!


----------



## Ben1000 (6. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja mal ne Ausrede! Tja, bei mir ist auch was dazwischen gekommen. Ich hab vergessen, dass meine bessere Hälfte morgen Nachmittag arbeitet. D.h. ich komme erst um 18.30 Uhr hier in Ba los. Egal, ich komme dann zum Fussi gucken, bis spätestens 20.15 Uhr zum Knoblach. Evt. bring ich noch Verstärkung mit...


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Juli 2010)

@ mabi: bist du am start?


----------



## mabi (6. Juli 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> MTB oder RR?
> 
> 
> 
> Die Strecken bis zur ersten Forststraße sind top in Schuss - zumindest dem Augenschein nach. Fahen bzw. springen kann ich so etwas eh nicht.  Darüber hat der Harvester als kurz und klein gemacht. Echt eine Sauerei. Wenigstens den alten Wander- und reitweg vom Stammberg hätten man schonen MÜSSEN!



bin heute fast schon wieder durchgekommen, fast , aber das wird wieder


----------



## mabi (6. Juli 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> @ mabi: bist du am start?



fußball schau ich wo anders, biken ist ok


----------



## mabi (6. Juli 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Angesichts massiver Schmerzen am Allerwertesten muss ich morgen wohl doch passen. Son Scheiß!!!



sturtz ? verschleiß ? erzähl


----------



## Ben1000 (6. Juli 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> fußball schau ich wo anders, biken ist ok



Frankenbiker? Allein hock ich mich auch net zum Knobi nei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Juli 2010)

Naja, dann gehe ich heute mal in die Regeneration für Sonntag. 

Dann halt wieder nächsten Mittwoch - wenn wir Weltmeister sind.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Juli 2010)

Bin schon total gespannt auf das heutige Spiel 
Wird echt sehr interessant werden.. und vor allem nicht einfach. 

Wo fährst du am Sonntag wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Juli 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wo fährst du am Sonntag wenn man fragen darf?



In Burgebrach. Kleines Rennen, macht aber Spaß und Start ist erst mittags 

http://www.funatic-marathon.de/news.php


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Juli 2010)

Ah Mittags, das wird schön warm


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. Juli 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ah Mittags, das wird schön warm



Ja, war recht kuschlig 

Und da es ja nicht mehr kühler zu werden scheint, steht der mittwöchlichen Tour auch nichts im Wege. 

Vorschlag: MTB, 17:30 Schammelsdorf, kürzere und *gemütliche *Ausfahrt mit anschließender Besprechung


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Juli 2010)

Mittwoch sind hier grad 36°C gemeldet. Bei so nem Wetter mach ich nichts außer die Beine lang, und zwar im Freibad 
Glaub ich hab mir heut nen Sonnenbrand an den Lippen geholt xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Juli 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> Dürftige Verpflegung?????? was willst du denn bitte noch?
> Es war ja wohl massig da.
> Das ist ein Radrennen und keine Gourmetveranstaltung.. Sorry
> Erdinger geht nicht weil der Wirt in Naisa brauereigebunden ist...
> ...



Sogar hier gabs die Standardafterraceverpflegung ;-)


----------



## MartinN (13. Juli 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Vorschlag: MTB, 17:30 Schammelsdorf, kürzere und *gemütliche *Ausfahrt mit anschließender Besprechung


Jo, so soll es sein


----------



## mabi (14. Juli 2010)

weh oh weh, war heute schon mal in der hitze unterwegs
naja man gewöhnt sich an alles


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Juli 2010)

osarias schrieb:


> Was isn eigenlich in Schammelsdorf mit den Strecken im kleinen "Bikepark" los?
> Habe gehört das einiges eingerisen wurde, nur ein Gerücht?



Hi,

die Jungs müssen tatsächlich alles Platt machen, sogar die Anlieger müssen verschwinden. Der Holzkram ist schon alles weg, nur der Gap stand neulich noch. Der Typ (oder die Leute) der das Waldstück zu Verfügungen gestellt hat, hat sich es anders überlegt. 
Er hat Angst vor Ärger, scheinbar turnen da zuviele 12 Jährige mit Baumarkthardtails rum die sich bei Versuch den Gap zu springen "weh getan" haben. Auf jeden Fall hält er es wohl für zu Riskant.

Das haben mir zumindest 3 Jungs (über 18) erzählt die das letzte mal dort waren als ich durchgefahren bin.


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Juli 2010)

Dann wird der Weg ja vielleicht wieder so wie Früher, juhuu!

Mal im Ernst, auf das ganze gerümpel im Wald kann ich eh verzichten. Wenn dann die Rabauken aus dem Wald sind, kann man die anderen Trails ja vielleicht wieder reanimieren.

Frankenbiker, fährst du nun bei der RTF mit?


----------



## mabi (16. Juli 2010)

die nudeltopffahrt ? 
ich bin dabei


----------



## MartinN (16. Juli 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> die nudeltopffahrt ?
> ich bin dabei


Dann bring nen Rucksack mit. Ich hab Dein Olivenöl bei mir rumstehen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Juli 2010)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Frankenbiker, fährst du nun bei der RTF mit?



Wenn ich aus dem Bett komme bzw. MartinN mir Asyl gewährt


----------



## MartinN (16. Juli 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich aus dem Bett komme bzw. MartinN mir Asyl gewährt


Klar, ist kein Problem. Hab nur noch ein Huppi im Haus, somit wird das Aufstehen auch nicht schwer fallen. Für Frühstück brauch ich auch nicht groß sorgen, gibts ja dann vor der Tour.
Noch jemand, der Asyl braucht?


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Juli 2010)

opti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (16. Juli 2010)

Ja, mir vielleicht. Das entscheide ich morgen spontan. Wenn ein Spetzl aus Bamberg auch mitfährt, komme ich erst in der Früh. Ansonsten komm ich evt. auch noch am Abend mit dem Bike. Frankenbiker, fährst du mim Auto nach Heiligenstadt?


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Juli 2010)

ich entscheide morgen spontan. entweder ich fahre samstagabend nach kühlsheim so um 0:00 uhr nach heiligenstadt oder frühs mir dem rr. momentan sind mir 6 stunden im eigenen bett lieber als 6,5 auf der couch.


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juli 2010)

Dann lass uns heute Abend nochmal telefonieren...


----------



## mabi (17. Juli 2010)

würd auch gern mit'n rr rüber fahren

schickt halt ne sms oder so, können uns ja treffen (schammelsdorf)


----------



## Ben1000 (17. Juli 2010)

Also gut, ich werde morgen dann so um 7:30 am Start sein und hoffe, dass dann jemand von euch auftaucht.


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. Juli 2010)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Also gut, ich werde morgen dann so um 7:30 am Start sein und hoffe, dass dann jemand von euch auftaucht.



na so eine nette veranstaltung hat sich dann doch keiner entgehen lassen. 

mittwoch? 18:00 ob der hitze? mtb oder rr?

m.


----------



## Ben1000 (19. Juli 2010)

Sieht bei mir momentan schlecht aus. Mal sehen...


----------



## MartinN (19. Juli 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> na so eine nette veranstaltung hat sich dann doch keiner entgehen lassen.
> 
> mittwoch? 18:00 ob der hitze? mtb oder rr?
> 
> m.



Naja, in der halben Stunde wirds keine 10°C abkühlen. Mir wär 17:30 lieber, dann ist der Zeitdruck bei der Nachbesprechung nicht so groß. 
Mir is es egal ob RR oder MTB, wie ihr wollt


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juli 2010)

Wieso macht ihr eigentlich immer Mittwochs was? 
Da hab ich nie Zeit fällt mir grad so auf  - erst ab Mitte August dann.

Gestern war ich 4h Radln, das merk ich jetzt noch dezent in den Beinen.. war aber cool.
Hab u.a. irgendeinen ausgeschilderten MTB-Weg entdeckt der mich erstmal 200 Hömes auf einem asphaltierten Weg ins Tal geführt hat ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (19. Juli 2010)

Hört sich nach MTB Route Heiligenstadt an...


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2010)

Hai, hab ne kurze frage. Sry 4 Offtopic =) Ist auf rennen/trails/treffen/whatever eigentlich helmpflicht? 

Grüße!


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Juli 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Naja, in der halben Stunde wirds keine 10°C abkühlen. Mir wär 17:30 lieber, dann ist der Zeitdruck bei der Nachbesprechung nicht so groß.
> Mir is es egal ob RR oder MTB, wie ihr wollt



Wohl wahr.
Dann um 17:30 mit dem MTB. Dann können wir endlich mal rüber nach Würgau fahren.


----------



## mabi (20. Juli 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hai, hab ne kurze frage. Sry 4 Offtopic =) Ist auf rennen/trails/treffen/whatever eigentlich helmpflicht?
> 
> Grüße!



sollte in der jeweiligen ausschreibung stehen, man kann aber davon ausgehen das bei allen oben genannten veranstaltungen helmpflicht besteht


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2010)

und wie handhabt ihr das mit dem Helm privat? IMMER mit oder auch mal ohne? Oder ist das jedem selbst überlassen? Könnte ja sein das Ihr keinen mitnehmt der keinen Helm trägt.

Grüße

P.S. Macht ihr auch normale Touren die auch für "Anfänger" OK sind? ^^


----------



## MartinN (21. Juli 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> und wie handhabt ihr das mit dem Helm privat? IMMER mit oder auch mal ohne? Oder ist das jedem selbst überlassen? Könnte ja sein das Ihr keinen mitnehmt der keinen Helm trägt.
> 
> Grüße
> ^^


IMMER MIT! Ohne wird nicht geduldet. Ich hab schon zu viele Einschläge gesehen, auch bei erfahrenen Bikern, bei denen der Helm schwerere Verletzungen verhindert hat. 



rebirth schrieb:


> P.S. Macht ihr auch normale Touren die auch für "Anfänger" OK sind? ^^


Kommt drauf an wie leidensfähig Bu bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (21. Juli 2010)

> Ich hab schon zu viele Einschläge gesehen, auch bei erfahrenen Bikern, bei denen der Helm schwerere Verletzungen verhindert hat.



Oh ja, Mabi auf dem Uhlweg, Frankenbiker am Lago auf dem Weg nach Pregasina, MartinN hab ich zwar noch nicht fliegen sehen, aber desöfteren die Wunden lecken, meine Wenigkeit auf dem Trail oberhalb des Trockentals, und, und, und. Mal nur die legendärsten Stürze genannt.



> Kommt drauf an wie leidensfähig Bu bist!


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Juli 2010)

...und nicht zu vergessen das krasse Einspicken von Mabi im Endorfinrausch auf der Abfahrt vom Altissimo.  
Aber in Arco hats ja soooo nette Krankenschwestern und günstig ists dort auch


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie leidensfähig Bu bist!


Was heißt das?  Wie schnell fahrt ihr so im schnitt?


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Juli 2010)

frag nicht und fahr nie alleine mit martinN.

spaß beiseite, wir passen unser tempo schon den mitfahrern an, stimmts ben1000


----------



## Ben1000 (22. Juli 2010)

Aber nur, wenn der an sein äußerstes Limit geht  !

Also, die Mittwochtouren sollte jeder überstehen, is ja net so lang.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Juli 2010)

nächste woche hab ich vll mal zeit, kommt drauf an wann ich prüfung schreib 
müsste morgen auch endlich meinen helm kriegen, habe mir den ked spiri gekauft.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2010)

Hai, was versteht ihr denn unter Mittwochtouren? Möcht mich ja net blamieren falls ich mich mal einlad *g


----------



## Tom:-) (23. Juli 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hai, was versteht ihr denn unter Mittwochtouren? Möcht mich ja net blamieren falls ich mich mal einlad *g


 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versuch_und_Irrtum


----------



## Frankenbiker (23. Juli 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versuch_und_Irrtum



sehr weise


----------



## rebirth (23. Juli 2010)

auf Deutsch: (aus)Probieren!? Alles Klar ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gzero (27. Juli 2010)

Das findet Mittwoch abend statt, stand auch im FT:

http://www.adfc-bamberg.de/tour.php?Tour=361


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2010)

Shit  Ich hab noch keinen Helm... Weiß jemand wo ich auf die schnelle einen bekomm? 

Greetz 

P.S. Ich geh NICHT in den Schauer.... *grrrr*


----------



## Tom:-) (28. Juli 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Shit  Ich hab noch keinen Helm... Weiß jemand wo ich auf die schnelle einen bekomm?
> 
> Greetz
> 
> P.S. Ich geh NICHT in den Schauer.... *grrrr*


 
mensch rebirth (wiedergeburt von was?)
so schwer ist das ja wohl nicht:
http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...-8&rlz=1T4GGLD_enDE353DE353&q=fahrrad+bamberg


----------



## rebirth (28. Juli 2010)

moin, also würd ich alles ergooglen wollen, bräucht ich mich hier ja net anmelden, oder? Dachte immer so ein forum ist für den austausch gedacht.. Mir schon klar das wir, ich glaube, 13 Radläden in Bbg haben, nur welcher hat (gute/schöne) Helme? Welcher ist "Billig"? Welcher hat ne gesunde Auswahl? Wo taugt der Verkäufer was? Glaub das beantworet mir kein Google der welt


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe gerne zum Radlhof und zum Baier in Mistendorf, weniger gerne zum Radladen. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter. Ob die gute, billige, schöne Helme haben weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## BrotDasBernd (28. Juli 2010)

Ich würd's beim Radladen,  Radlhof,  Bonanza oder Radsport Käs  probieren, auch ungefähr in der Reihenfolge. Was die so an Helmen im Sortiment haben, hat mich bisher nicht interessiert, sollte aber auf den genannten Seiten zu finden sein, ansonsten kann man ja mal nachfragen. Bei Griesmann und im Bike-Outlet gibt's sicher auch Helme, gefallen müssen einem die Läden aus diversen Gründen aber nicht  Bei  qype  gibt's ein paar Bewertungen, die ich durchaus teile.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juli 2010)

Beim Intersport gibts auch locker 20 verschiedene Helme, allerdings haben die nur eine Marke da und sind preislich relativ intensiv wie ich finde... kriegst hal nix unter UVP ...


----------



## slimboyt (1. August 2010)

Sersn, wär am nächsten Mi jemand am Start? Wir könnten wieder um 17:30 in Schammelsdorf sein...gemütliche Runde - ist klar ;-)


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. August 2010)

ich bin bis 11.08. auf der insel, der kalten ;-)  ohne Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (1. August 2010)

slimboyt schrieb:


> Sersn, wär am nächsten Mi jemand am Start? Wir könnten wieder um 17:30 in Schammelsdorf sein...gemütliche Runde - ist klar ;-)



geht diese runde durch nen wald? *g


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. August 2010)

nee, durch die wüste


----------



## Blackmood (2. August 2010)

Hallo Bamberger(-Umkreis) MTB Gemeinde!

Wollte mich mal eben vorstellen: 

Mein Name ist Andi, komme aus Pettstadt und fahre bevorzugt Downhill / Freeride, wobei als nächstes noch ein Enduro und ein Dirt auf meiner Liste stehen =)

Fahren geh ich meist auf der Friesner Warte, Michelsberg, Schammelsdorf, Osternohe. Gelegentlich auch mal querfeldein vor der Haustür, somal es mit meinem 20kg Bergamont Straitline möglich ist 

Soviel zu mir. Bei Fragen bin ich natürlich offen.

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr wisst, was mit dem Bikepark Schammelsdorf zurzeit passiert? Ich war gestern dort und mich hat fast der Schlag getroffen:

- Kicker zerstört
- North Shore Elemente abgerissen bzw. unbefahrbar gemacht.
- etwa nur noch 20-30 % überhaupt befahrbar.

Ich bin eigentlich immer recht gerne hingefahren, vor allem aufgrund der recht anfängerfreundlichen Sprünge und der trotz großen Vielfalt.

Ich habe mich mal umgehört und Gerüchte gehört, dass es dort wohl vor Kurzem einen ziemlich heftigen Crash gab und der dewegen abgerissen wird.

Allerdings nur ein Gerücht, dass mir bis dato noch niemand bestätigen konnte.

Wenn ihr etwas wisst, nur raus damit...

*EDIT: Hät ich 2-3 Seiten vorher gelesen, wär mir alles klar...*

Grüße


----------



## xTr3Me (2. August 2010)

Wo fährst du auf der Friesner Warte rum? Fahre da ab und zu mit dem Radl hin, kenne aber nur eine Strecke die bergab richtig Spaß macht


----------



## MartinN (2. August 2010)

slimboyt schrieb:


> Sersn, wär am nächsten Mi jemand am Start? Wir könnten wieder um 17:30 in Schammelsdorf sein...gemütliche Runde - ist klar ;-)


Angesichts der recht feuchten Witterung bevorzuge ich derzeit das Rennrad, zumindest wenn von oben runter mal trocken ist. Hast Du eigentlich auch ein RR?


----------



## mabi (2. August 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Angesichts der recht feuchten Witterung bevorzuge ich derzeit das Rennrad, zumindest wenn von oben runter mal trocken ist.



wie war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (2. August 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> nee, durch die wüste



Sorry für die "blöde" frage, aber ich könnt bischen gesellschaft brauchen beim fahren. ich trau mir aber keinen wald zu. deswegen dacht ich ihr macht vielleicht mal ne "kleinere" straßenrunde. 

Greetz


----------



## Blackmood (2. August 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wo fährst du auf der Friesner Warte rum? Fahre da ab und zu mit dem Radl hin, kenne aber nur eine Strecke die bergab richtig Spaß macht



Also es gibt 3 Strecken bergab. Du wirst wahrscheinlich die kennen, wo man am Parkplatz unten rauskommt, bei dem Schrebergärten?

Die andere is dann noch, von oben gesehen weiter links, hier kommt man dann auf der ersten wieder raus. Wenn du es so willst, einfach die ersten 100 meter, nur eben von links kommend, vielleicht haste die Abzweigung auch mal gesehen.

Der dritte ist komplett anders, hier kommt man am Ende auf dem Waldweg raus, über dessen "Ende" man auf der bekannteren Strecke fährt. N richtig schöner Singletrail, der auch ziemlich viel Spaß macht. 







Der ganz linke beginnt ca bei diesem Foto, falls dir das hilft:






und der mittlere, komplett andere Trail Hier, sowie der altbekannte:








Hoffe ich konnte es dir erläutern =)

Bilder sin übrigens auch auf Google Earth von mir vertreten 

Grüße


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. August 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sorry für die "blöde" frage, aber ich könnt bischen gesellschaft brauchen beim fahren. ich trau mir aber keinen wald zu. deswegen dacht ich ihr macht vielleicht mal ne "kleinere" straßenrunde.
> 
> Greetz



@ rebirth: im wald gibts schon seit ein paar jahren keine wölfe und bären mehr  nur am geisberg noch irgendwelche wildschafe (mufflon??) und natürlich tollwütige waldbauern 




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wo fährst du auf der Friesner Warte rum? Fahre da ab und zu mit dem Radl hin, kenne aber nur eine Strecke die bergab richtig Spaß macht



@ xTr3Me: noch ein paar downhillvarianten. hoch geht es ganz gut richtung frankendorf über schotter, an der Kreuzung am "sattel" (pfeil) links. dort gehts dann auch zum frankendorfer klettergarten, der mit dem bike sehr nett ist (@ rebirth: vorsicht felsen und absturzgefahr)





m


----------



## MartinN (3. August 2010)

So, nachdem die Wetterprognosen für morgen ja besser sind, wäre eine Mittwochs-RR-Runde doch ganz nett! 17:30 Scheßlitz. Wer ist dabei? Mabi, Ben1000, Frankenbiker (oder bist Du schon in Schottland?), slimboyt (falls RR vorhanden), oder sonst wer, ich trau mir nämlich alleine keine Straße zu


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. August 2010)

bin morgen schon in schottland, habe mich gerade so an den regen gewöhnt


----------



## Blackmood (3. August 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> @ xTr3Me: noch ein paar downhillvarianten. hoch geht es ganz gut richtung frankendorf über schotter, an der Kreuzung am "sattel" (pfeil) links. dort gehts dann auch zum frankendorfer klettergarten, der mit dem bike sehr nett ist (@ rebirth: vorsicht felsen und absturzgefahr)



Vielen Dank, die kannte ich noch gar nicht! Werde die gleich mal die nächsten Tage in Angriff nehmen =)

Wenn ihr noch einige Downhill-/Singletrails kennt, die fahrenswert sind, immer raus damit =)

Grüße


----------



## Ben1000 (3. August 2010)

Muss wegen morgen mal sehen. Generell bin ich nicht abgeneigt, muss aber schauen, wie sich der Tag so entwickelt. Ich meld mich halt nochmal.


----------



## mabi (3. August 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> So, nachdem die Wetterprognosen für morgen ja besser sind, wäre eine Mittwochs-RR-Runde doch ganz nett! 17:30 Scheßlitz. Wer ist dabei? Mabi, Ben1000, Frankenbiker (oder bist Du schon in Schottland?), slimboyt (falls RR vorhanden), oder sonst wer, ich trau mir nämlich alleine keine Straße zu



hört sich gut an, muss aber pünktlich 19:30 (max 19:45) @ home sein

@slimboy hätte noch ein zweites rr übrig, fallst du mal antesten möchtest


----------



## slimboyt (3. August 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> So, nachdem die Wetterprognosen für morgen ja besser sind, wäre eine Mittwochs-RR-Runde doch ganz nett! 17:30 Scheßlitz. Wer ist dabei? Mabi, Ben1000, Frankenbiker (oder bist Du schon in Schottland?), slimboyt (falls RR vorhanden), oder sonst wer, ich trau mir nämlich alleine keine Straße zu



Ich hab schon n Rennrad. Ein rotes Hai. 
Ich trau mich nicht mit euch auf die Strasse, weil ich da sicher schnell alleine bin  na Schmarrn...
Es sind nur grad keine Pedale dran, die haben sich teilaufgelöst 
Aber ich fahr ja eh lieber im dunklen, glitschigen Wald (wenn ich mich hintraue)...das ist lustiger 
Ich glaub ich liefere mir morgen ne kleine Schlammschlacht oder so


----------



## slimboyt (3. August 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> @ rebirth: im wald gibts schon seit ein paar jahren keine wölfe und bären mehr  nur am geisberg noch irgendwelche wildschafe (mufflon??) und natürlich tollwütige waldbauern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vergiss die dicken Waldjäger nicht - die können saugrantig werden wenn man mal wieder das Wild verscheucht 

Die untere blaue Route nach Ketschendorf ist finde ich am besten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wr400 (3. August 2010)

das macht ihr gut! 
am besten ihr stellt gleich die gpx files ein.


----------



## MartinN (3. August 2010)

Ich bin dann auf jeden Fall um 17:30 bei Mabi.


----------



## Ben1000 (4. August 2010)

Bei wirds nix...


----------



## Tom:-) (9. August 2010)

wr400 schrieb:


> das macht ihr gut!
> am besten ihr stellt gleich die gpx files ein.


 
kuck mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370223


----------



## wr400 (9. August 2010)

jo, zum glück sind die guten spots noch nicht drin.


----------



## Ben1000 (9. August 2010)

Kommt schon noch!


----------



## wr400 (9. August 2010)

früher oder später wirds wohl so sein.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. August 2010)

Danke für die Screens, aber Blackmood, deine Abfahrten kann ich irgendwie nicht zuordnen, was für ein Dorf ist da rechts in deinem Bild zu sehen?

@Frankenbiker
Die untere Variante in deinem Bild fahre ich immer, die ist ganz ok, hochwärts fahre ich immer von Gunzendorf aus über den Senftenberg. Ist jetzt nicht dazu geeignet um schnell hochzufahren aber landschaftlich ganz nett und eine Einkehrmöglichkeit gibt es auch *g*

Bin beim Wandern im Gebirge leider schön umgeknickt, vll Bänderriss mal sehen. Werde jetzt mal zum Arzt humpeln und ne Überweisung abholen....

edit:
war mittlerweile beim orthopäden, hab etz so ne bandage verpasst bekommen, die das sprunggelenk seitlich fixiert, aber eine bewegung nach vorne/hinten ermöglicht. damit
darf ich sogar sport machen, zb mtb fahren 
werde mal testen inwieweit das funktioniert.. *g*


----------



## mabi (16. August 2010)

na wollen wir den mittwoch abend wieder mal aufleben lassen ?
knuffige rr tour und teambesprechung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (16. August 2010)

mittwoch geht bei mir nicht, donnerstag? dann können auch die nichtmittwochkönner mal


----------



## MartinN (16. August 2010)

Bei mir ginge sowohl als auch. Do soll aber das Wetter besser werden.


----------



## MartinN (17. August 2010)

Wie schauts jetzt am donnerstag aus? Ich könnte auch früher, wie schauts bei Euch aus?


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. August 2010)

ich bin für donnerstag, aber nur SEHR LOCKER, so knappe 2 stunden
--> 17.30 bei mabi? den musste wahrscheinlich wieder anrufen, weil posten unter seiner würde is
@ ben1000: fahr halr auch mit


----------



## mabi (18. August 2010)

do 17:30 ist top 
und "locker" gibt's bei euch eh nicht


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. August 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> "locker" gibt's bei euch eh nicht



stimmt. aber es war gestern eine richtig schöne spätsommerrennradtour. hat super spaß gemacht - man ist ja auch endlich mal wieder nicht eingeregnet worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (24. August 2010)

geht morgen was zusammen? diesmal aber ne wirklich lockere RR-Runde!


----------



## mabi (25. August 2010)

locker       

wann und wo ?


----------



## rebirth (25. August 2010)

bei locker(!) bin ich dabei *g


----------



## MartinN (25. August 2010)

Wie immer 17:30 Scheßlitz (mit RR)


----------



## rebirth (25. August 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Wie immer 17:30 Scheßlitz (mit RR)



Und wo genau da? Und ich hab kein RR, wie schnell fahrt ihr denn so? Die frage wurde mir schoneinmal nicht beantwortet ;-) grüße


----------



## MartinN (25. August 2010)

Ich denk mit dem Mtb machts wenig sinn!


----------



## rebirth (25. August 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Ich denk mit dem Mtb machts wenig sinn!



Echt der hit das niemand ne zahl nennen kann...


----------



## MartinN (25. August 2010)

Mit RR ca. 30er Schnitt, mit Mtb ca. 20er Schnitt, ist aber natürlich alles vom Terrain abhängig, deswegen kann man schwierig eine Zahl nennen.


----------



## rebirth (25. August 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Mit RR ca. 30er Schnitt, mit Mtb ca. 20er Schnitt, ist aber natürlich alles vom Terrain abhängig, deswegen kann man schwierig eine Zahl nennen.



Na endlich ma zahlen  ich schau immer das ich so um die 30 fahr, hauptsach net unter 25.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. August 2010)

Ich fahr immer so wies mir gefällt 

War heute mal beim Frankendorfer Klettergarten, bzw in dem Gebiet... das war ziemlich gut 

Rückwärts habe ich mich mal wieder gewundert warum sich das Radl so schwer treten lässt, bis irgendwann die Lenkung komisch wurde.. hatte mir den ersten Platten auf dem Radl geholt. Dachte schon die Reifen würden da ziemlich viel wegstecken, aber das war wohl zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (26. August 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Na endlich ma zahlen  ich schau immer das ich so um die 30 fahr, hauptsach net unter 25.



ja aber er meint 30er schnitt mit rr und 700hm/h und mtb 20er schnitt 850hm/h


----------



## MartinN (26. August 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Na endlich ma zahlen  ich schau immer das ich so um die 30 fahr, hauptsach net unter 25.


Donnerwetter, nie unter 25! Das schaff ich mit hängen und würgen am Würgauer Berg. Normalerweise fahr ich am Berg unter 25. Respekt


----------



## rebirth (26. August 2010)

Wieso les ich hier überhaupt noch?...


----------



## mabi (26. August 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Donnerwetter, nie unter 25! Das schaff ich mit hängen und würgen am Würgauer Berg. Normalerweise fahr ich am Berg unter 25. Respekt



ja ich durfte des schon mal erleben  oben angekommen (1min später) hätte ich ihn auch gerne mal im "tour de france 2010 style" mein laufrad um die ohren gehauen


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. August 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wieso les ich hier überhaupt noch?...



eben - nicht lesen, sondern einfach mal mitfahren. echt.


----------



## rebirth (27. August 2010)

hmm, ich weiß net so recht. Kommst du aus Gundelsheim?


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. August 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> hmm, ich weiß net so recht. Kommst du aus Gundelsheim?



was soll denn das heißen  aber - ja


----------



## rebirth (27. August 2010)

Ich bin da öfter, vielleicht trifft man sich ja ma "zufällig"!?  Ich glaub die leute hier haben angst das ich net hinterher komm...


----------



## Silberdachs (29. August 2010)

hey xtr3me
bin auch letztens am Frankendorfer Klettergarten vorbeigefahren. Hab mich allerdings auf dem Wanderweg roter Strich gehalten, der dann ziemlich langweilig war.
Bist du da links in Richtung Klettergarten abgebogen?
Davor bin ich von Kalteneggolsfeld nach Tiefenhöchstadt auf dem Wanderweg (eher geschotterter Feldweg) grünes Kreuz gefahren. Kennt da jemand ne spannendere Abfahrt?

Gruß Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. August 2010)

servus julian,

ich fahre immer ziemlich nach lust und laune irgendwo durch die gegend hier und suche nach trails, was für zeichen ich da abfahre bemerke ich nicht wirklich.


wenn das wetter noch mal gut wird kann man sich ja mal in der gegend treffen, brauche ca 40 minuten mit dem radl dorthin. kann dir dann ja mal die trails zeigen.

irgendwie habe ich bedenken wenn ich genaue angaben zu den trails hier mache.. :X


----------



## rebirth (30. August 2010)

jemand gegen ende der woche bock auf ne runde? SOLL wieder weng besser werden mitm wetter...


----------



## mabi (30. August 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> jemand gegen ende der woche bock auf ne runde? SOLL wieder weng besser werden mitm wetter...



schlimmer kann's nicht werden


----------



## MartinN (31. August 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> ja aber er meint 30er schnitt mit rr und 700hm/h und mtb 20er schnitt 850hm/h


 
700 hm/h is aber schon ordentlich, nen 30er Schnitt schaff ich da auch nicht mehr. Das ist ja ungefähr das Niveau vom Ötztaler, da bin ich vom 30er Schnitt noch ein bisschen entfert .


----------



## MartinN (31. August 2010)

Mi, Feierabend RR-Runde?


----------



## mabi (31. August 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Mi, Feierabend RR-Runde?



wenn wetter ok, und tempo verhalten gerne.
mich hat's am knie erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (31. August 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> wenn wetter ok, und tempo verhalten gerne.
> mich hat's am knie erwischt



Ich meld mich dann morgen nochmal kurz bei dir. Könnt sein dass ich nicht pünktlich von der Arbeit weg kann. 
Aber es wird schön!!!


----------



## rebirth (1. September 2010)

Ich steh auch zur Verfügung mit MTB, allerdings Straßenreifen ;-) Falls wer interesse hat.. ^^


----------



## MartinN (3. September 2010)

Mabi, befindest Du Dich langsam wieder in der Rekonvaleszenz? Ist denn Frankenbiker wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück? Ben1000, kannst Du Dir etwas Freizeit vom lernen geben?
Angesichts des angekündigten guten Wetters am We wäre doch mal wieder einen gemeinsame Ausfahrt erstrebenswert. Sa oder So, Mtb Trubachtal oder RR Richtung Held?


----------



## mabi (3. September 2010)

will morgen auf jeden mal rr held antesten, mal sehen obs knie mitmacht, hab mir gestern 30ml gelenkflüssigkeit absaugen lassen  seit dem gehts besser. 
tut ja nicht weh, war einfach halt superdick und unbeweglich


----------



## rebirth (6. September 2010)

und? wie wars mitm knie? *g


----------



## mabi (6. September 2010)

es wird


----------



## rebirth (7. September 2010)

na is doch super


----------



## mabi (7. September 2010)

stimmt, aber jetzt geht's erst mal wieder mit den wetter bergab.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2010)

gestern wars so saumäßig perfekt.

hier hat doch mal irgendeiner geschrieben, dass für manche die lange meile ein "rotes tuch" wäre?
war dort wieder mal unterwegs und hab wieder neue trails entdeckt.. da oben gibts so viele gute strecken also keine ahnung wos hier in der gegend bessere gegenden zum fahren gibt. die lange meile bietet wirklich jede menge :O


----------



## MartinN (7. September 2010)

Für Do sind die bisherigen Prognosen ja nicht so berauschend. Aber laut Wetterochs solls wohl doch nicht so schlecht werden wie zuerst gedacht. Schau mer mal...
Ich würd sagen wir rufen uns am Do mal zusammen. Als Eckdaten schonmal 17:30 mit RR in Scheßlitz vormerken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (7. September 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Für Do sind die bisherigen Prognosen ja nicht so berauschend. Aber laut Wetterochs solls wohl doch nicht so schlecht werden wie zuerst gedacht. Schau mer mal...
> Ich würd sagen wir rufen uns am Do mal zusammen. Als Eckdaten schonmal 17:30 mit RR in Scheßlitz vormerken!



hast du nen rr-mantel übrig, 23-622
mein ultremo wirft blasen, gerade neuen bestellt

versandbestättigung kam gerade, sollten also morgen da sein


----------



## MartinN (8. September 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> hast du nen rr-mantel übrig, 23-622
> mein ultremo wirft blasen, gerade neuen bestellt
> 
> versandbestättigung kam gerade, sollten also morgen da sein



Einen relativ stark abgefahrenen hab ich noch da, der würd schon noch a bissle gehn. Kann ihn ja morgen mitbringen (falls wir fahren).


----------



## mabi (8. September 2010)

bestellung sollte morgen da sein, auf bike-discount.de kann man sich im vergleich zum wetter verlassen


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. September 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> bestellung sollte morgen da sein, auf bike-discount.de kann man sich im vergleich zum wetter verlassen



auf seine art ist das wetter schon verlässlich. ich habe das gefühl, fanken ist der verlierer des klimawandels 

bis heute nachmittag


----------



## Silberdachs (12. September 2010)

hey xtr3me
können uns von mir aus mal zu ner tour treffen. ich mach grad mein vorpraktikum fürs maschinenbaustudium und hät somit ab 4 uhr zeit unter der woche. Auf der langen meile kenn ich mich ned aus, fahr mehr im wiesent und aufseßtal.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. September 2010)

Ja können wir gerne machen. 

Wo willst denn studieren, Erlangen? Bin da im 4ten bzw jetzt bald 5ten Semester 
Vorpraktikum hab ich in Bamberg gemacht, die waren hauptsächlich mit Tiefziehen und Spritzguss beschäftigt.

Fränkische werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit auch wieder ansteuern, ist einfach das besten weit und breit. Da kann die Lange Meile natürlich nicht gegen anstinken... die Tour gestern war zu gut xD


----------



## Frankenbiker (12. September 2010)

Silberdachs schrieb:


> hey xtr3me
> können uns von mir aus mal zu ner tour treffen. ich mach grad mein vorpraktikum fürs maschinenbaustudium und hät somit ab 4 uhr zeit unter der woche. Auf der langen meile kenn ich mich ned aus, fahr mehr im wiesent und aufseßtal.



@xTr3Me, Silberdachs, rebirth: das hört sich ja gut an. warum nicht am mittwoch so um 17:00 Uhr. start in schlagdistanz zu Bamberg (es muss nicht immer schammelsdorf sein). wie schauts aus?

m.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. September 2010)

der wetterbericht schaut für die nächsten tage nicht so genial aus, eher <16°C und teils regen. mal sehen wies wird?

ansonsten: wo würdest denn gerne fahren? 

war heute nochmal auf der langen meile und bin jetzt alles schon zigfach abgefahren. glaube ich kenne jetzt jedes stückchen trail :X 
ich denke wenn ich da noch mehr fahr wirds langweilig.


----------



## rebirth (13. September 2010)

moin. was ist denn "schlagdistanz zu Bamberg"? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (14. September 2010)

so im umkreis von Bamberg


----------



## Silberdachs (14. September 2010)

> Wo willst denn studieren, Erlangen? Bin da im 4ten bzw jetzt bald 5ten Semester
> Vorpraktikum hab ich in Bamberg gemacht, die waren hauptsächlich mit Tiefziehen und Spritzguss beschäftigt.
> 
> Fränkische werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit auch wieder ansteuern, ist  einfach das besten weit und breit. Da kann die Lange Meile natürlich  nicht gegen anstinken... die Tour gestern war zu gut xD           12.09.2010 12:58


na dann könn ma uns ja bei streitberg z.B. treffen, des ist von mir ned weit
Bin dort den frankenweg entlang schon öfters gefahrn.

Studiern werd ich auch in erlangen


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2010)

Streitberg ist auch immer mein Ausgangspunkt, bzw ein Parkplatz in der Nähe


----------



## mabi (14. September 2010)

Silberdachs schrieb:


> Bin dort den frankenweg entlang schon öfters gefahrn.
> ..




der klassiker, vielleicht wird's ja in diesen jahrzehnt nochmal trocken


----------



## rebirth (15. September 2010)

Hmmm, also gerade siehts trocken aus *gg Hab heut mein Bike wieder aus der Werkstatt geholt. Bin quasi bereit fürs Heizen =)


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. September 2010)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bin quasi bereit fürs Heizen =)



Samstag, 11.30 bei mabi in Scheßlitz mit dem rr eine heldenrunde. Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. September 2010)

Hey, ich hab kein rr und ich weiß auch net wo "mabi" ist. Aber wenn ihr bischen auf mich wartet bin ich dabei *g


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2010)

Wie siehts aus? Ich brauch scho weng mitn auto nach schätz...


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. September 2010)

wenn man von Bamberg kommt an der Kirche rechts nach der Tordurchfahrt


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2010)

Wenn man net alle 5 min rein schaut :-( die email benachrichtigung kommt wann sie lust hat..


----------



## Frankenbiker (19. September 2010)

Angesichts der guten Wetterprognose sollten wir kommenden Mittwoch unbedingt für eine MTB-Abend-Runde festhalten.

Mittwoch, 17:00 Uhr, Schammelsdorf-Mitte

@ rebirth, silberdachs und xTr3Me: Vielleicht klappts bei euch ja auch. Nach einem Jahr virtuellem Posten wäre eine Materialisierung des Kontakts doch mal ne dufte Sache ;-

 M.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2010)

Servus,

ich muss leider schon absagen  - ich bin recht intensiv erkältet und kann zz gar nichts machen. Schlepp das schon seit 2 Wochen mit mir rum und jedesmal wenn ich fahren bin wirds schlimmer. Versuche mich mal einige Tage zurückzuhalten um das auskurieren zu können. 

Aber ein Jahr bin ich noch nicht hier *g*


----------



## MartinN (19. September 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Angesichts der guten Wetterprognose sollten wir kommenden Mittwoch unbedingt für eine MTB-Abend-Runde festhalten.
> 
> Mittwoch, 17:00 Uhr, Schammelsdorf-Mitte
> 
> ...


17Uhr, da muss ich den Bleistift beizeiten fallen lassen! Ich hoffe dass es klappt, ansonsten müss mer uns halt in Tiefenellern oder so treffen. 

@Silberdachs: Da Du ja auch aus Heiligenstadt kommst, könnt ich dich gleich mit nach Schammelsdorf nehmen (im Windschatten). Ansonsten könnten wir ja auch so mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## rebirth (20. September 2010)

Aaalso.. Ich habs in meinen Kalender eingetragen! Wehe ich verpasse es wieder *g

Grüße

*EDIT* @ADMIN: Eine Idee wieso ich hier am 2. PC den Edit Button sehe und am 1. nicht? 

@ALLE: Irgendwer lust zum Biken heute? Das Wetter zieht mich raus *G


----------



## mabi (20. September 2010)

hoffentlich bleibt es trocken ! die trails waren heute schon in sehr guten zustand


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. September 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> hoffentlich bleibt es trocken !



Diese Sorge ist wohl unbegründet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (29. September 2010)

geht doch nix über eine spontane frühherbstliche mittwoch-abend-tour mit abschließender intensiver nachbesprechung selbiger. nur wenn's net so schnell kalt und dunkel wäre


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. September 2010)

dem einen oder anderen geht wohl schon was über eine mittwochstour ;-)


----------



## rebirth (29. September 2010)

ohne worte *g 

BTW: Gibts im raum Bbg SwissStop beläge?? Ich depp hab nur ein Paar bestellt gehabt 
Resultat: Vorne (sehr) gute Bremse, hinten ähm...  
Reifen auch Top auf den ersten Blick.. Helm muss ich mir überlegen ob mir der gefällt.. sitzt schon recht hoch das teil


----------



## rebirth (2. Oktober 2010)

jemand spontan bock ne nachttour zu fahren? Mein Ziel 100-150km is aber  variabel!


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Oktober 2010)

angesichts des semigoldenen oktobers - um dreiviertelsechs wars s***kalt - sollte am mittwoch unbedingt eine mtb-feierabendrunde absolviert werden.

vorschlag: 17:00 in schammelsdorf, vorstoß zum kreuzstein und besprechung beim hölzlein in lohndorf (knoblach ist in der karibik)


----------



## MartinN (4. Oktober 2010)

Vorzügliche Idee! Welches Radl hättens denn gern, HT oder Fully? (um eventuelle Ausreden vorweg auszuschließen;-)


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Oktober 2010)

Ht


----------



## mabi (4. Oktober 2010)

:d 





martinn schrieb:


> vorzügliche idee! Welches radl hättens denn gern, ht oder fully? (um eventuelle ausreden vorweg auszuschließen;-)


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Oktober 2010)

wie schauts am samstag mit einer semi-klassiker-runde aus?

aufsesstal - beringermühle - streiberg (rechts oder links der wiesent) - oberleinleiter

bei schlechterem wetter bestehen ja zahlreiche premium-raststationen

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich wär dabei, müsst aber spätestens gegen 17 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Oktober 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> ... zahlreiche premium-raststationen
> 
> m.



zu geil!


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Oktober 2010)

Wäre 11:15 in Schammelsdorf genehm? Oder so um 12.00 in Hohenpölz, falls MartinN nicht den Umweg nach SD nehmen will. Dann sind wir sicher um 17:00 in Heiligenstadt.

Falls die Niederschläge ein gewisses Maß überschreiten, sollten wir in jedem Fall noch mal telefonieren.


----------



## MartinN (15. Oktober 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Wäre 11:15 in Schammelsdorf genehm? Oder so um 12.00 in Hohenpölz, falls MartinN nicht den Umweg nach SD nehmen will. Dann sind wir sicher um 17:00 in Heiligenstadt.
> 
> Falls die Niederschläge ein gewisses Maß überschreiten, sollten wir in jedem Fall noch mal telefonieren.


11:15 in S-dorf würde passen. Wenn es regnet, hab ich auch keine Lust. Bei unsicherem Wetter meld ich mich gegen 10 Uhr mal.


----------



## MartinN (15. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens: der Winterpokal beginnt heuer schon am 01.11., da muss gleich mal ne 8h Tour runtergerissen werden


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Oktober 2010)

tja, leider hat die streckenplanung nicht zum wetter gepasst. aber wenigstens für eine hausrunde hats gelangt - tiptop-herbstausfahrt  - und für einem besuch bei caterer unseres vertrauens und für einen Test seines der saison angepassten elektrolytgetränks. und was soll man sagen... ein fränkisch-frankophiles lob... chapeau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> wie schauts am samstag mit einer semi-klassiker-runde aus?
> 
> aufsesstal - beringermühle - streiberg (rechts oder links der wiesent) - oberleinleiter
> 
> ...



Diesen Samstag müsste es klappen. Allerdings erst etwas später, so 12:15 in SD. Wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## MartinN (21. Oktober 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Diesen Samstag müsste es klappen. Allerdings erst etwas später, so 12:15 in SD. Wie schauts bei euch aus?


Bei mir würde es passen. Ich hoffe allerdings dass es noch etwas abtrocknet, oder der Boden durchgefrohren ist, damits nicht so dreckig wird.


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Oktober 2010)

opti


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. Oktober 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> wie schauts am samstag mit einer semi-klassiker-runde aus?
> 
> aufsesstal - beringermühle - streiberg (rechts oder links der wiesent) - oberleinleiter
> 
> ...



jup, tour ist aufgestiegen zur vollwertigen klassiker-runde.  vergleichbar mit der trubachtalrunde von erlangen aus. die dimensionen sind fast noch gewaltiger  
aber man sollte nicht versuchen an einem in der superkompensation befindlichen matinN daranzubleiben  da hilft dann auch kein altersschwacher snickers vom opi-kiosk in streitberg mehr. nur mit mühe hats noch zum ott in oberleinleiter gereicht.


----------



## Spike (24. Oktober 2010)

..was, noch größere dimension als der erlanger trubachtal klassiker?! - unfassbar, das muss ich mal sehen..!


----------



## Tom:-) (25. Oktober 2010)

ich auch, ich auch!


----------



## derwolf02 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hättet ihr Zeit und Lust auf ne Tour am kommenden Sonntag (ab Nachmittag) oder Montag? Das Wetter könnte ja einigermaßen mitspielen...

Grüße
Albrecht


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Oktober 2010)

Am Sonntagnachmittag gehe ich in den Untergrund, aber Montag will ich eh eine Tour in die Fränkische machen. Da geht sicher was.


----------



## drul (1. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, ich will eigentlich grade packen und los auf reine Fränkische-Tour.

Liest das grad wer, geht da was? 

Komme von Geisfeld (R.A.F.) her, wollte eigentlich endlich mal die 3er MTB-Runde (Matzenstein) ab H'Stadt ausprobieren, würde mich aber alternativ irgendwo anschließen. Einschränkung: Kondition/Speed mangels Training dieses Jahr eingeschränkt, ich fahr eher eine Genußtour auf der Suche nach schönen technischen Trails ...

jetzt pack ich mal und ziueh mich um, in einer halben Stunde seh ich mal ob sich jemand gemeldet hat. Ansonsten allen viel Spaß heute bei dem nochmaligem Traumwetter!


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. November 2010)

11.00 Aldiparkplatz in Ebermannstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf02 (1. November 2010)

Mist, jetzt hab ich's zu spät gesehen. 11:00 schaff ich nicht.

Aber gut, ich hab eh noch dicke Beine von meiner Tour gestern (http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.64982.html) bei Ebermannstadt. Super Runde, aber ich war danach ziemlich platt...

Wünsch euch viel Spaß! Vielleicht klappt's ja wann anders mal. 

Gruß
Albrecht


----------



## drul (1. November 2010)

11:00 Aldi könnt grade gehen ...

ich guck mal rum ..., wenn ich in lauter grimmige, sehnige CC-Gesichter mit HArdtails sehe könnt Ihr mich wenigstens die erste Steigung hochziehen


----------



## drul (1. November 2010)

ähem - ich also heute Morgen gleich los - pünktlich um 11:00 in Heiligenstadt am ... da gibt's gar keinen Aldi! 

naja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil - oder hast Du das "in Ebermannstadt" erst später noch ergänzt? ;-)

also bin ich eben meine 3er Runde alleine gefahren. Muss leider sagen dass die mich wirklich nicht vom Hocker gehauen hat. >80% Feldwege oder Teerrstraßen. War trotzdem ein schöber Tag. 

Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal ...


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. November 2010)

drul schrieb:


> ähem - ich also heute Morgen gleich los - pünktlich um 11:00 in Heiligenstadt am ... da gibt's gar keinen Aldi!
> 
> naja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil - oder hast Du das "in Ebermannstadt" erst später noch ergänzt? ;-)
> 
> ...



nee, ebermannstadt war klar. vielleicht klappts ja das nächste mal. wir hatten viel spaß mit einem umgekehrten schotteranteil


----------



## drul (1. November 2010)

Hi, ja, die Ebermansstädter Ecke ist ja schon eh mit mehr Steilpassagen bestückt. Naja, wird schon mal klappen!


----------



## MartinN (5. November 2010)

Ich krieg langsam die Krise. Bin immer noch erkältet, werd jetzt auch pausieren bis es komplett ausgestanden ist. Also, ihr müsst im Winterpokal vorläufig die Kohlen alleine aus dem Feuer holen!


----------



## xTr3Me (5. November 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> Ich krieg langsam die Krise. Bin immer noch erkältet, werd jetzt auch pausieren bis es komplett ausgestanden ist. Also, ihr müsst im Winterpokal vorläufig die Kohlen alleine aus dem Feuer holen!



Kenn ich, hatte auch 2 Wochen ne Erkältung, da muss man sich schonen sonst dauerts Ewigkeiten bis man wieder richtig fit ist. Seitdem ich wieder fit bin haben wir auch dieses schöne warme Bikewetter, leider ist mein Radl beim Service also bringts mir irgendwie doch gar nix. Deswegen bin ich auch langsam am verzweifeln -.-
Bis ich mein Rad wieder hab, hats wahrscheinlich Minusgrade


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. November 2010)

musste den service selbst machen

@ mabi: sonntag heldenrunde? morgen hometrails?
@ martinN: komm schon. wenn eine erkältung länger als eine woche dauert, hilft pausieren auch nix mehr - außer du hast fieber. dennoch gute besserung.  ach ja - altes hausmittel: bockbier 

m.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. November 2010)

> musste den service selbst machen


gabel hat nen defekt also.. da wird das gleich mit erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (5. November 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> ... ach ja - altes hausmittel: bockbier
> ....



ja, aber warm und mit honig. ich präferiere hochprozentiges mit honig, zwei gepressten zitronen und heißem wasser. danach sofort in die heia und gut.


----------



## mabi (6. November 2010)

ungerechte welt 

jetzt hab ich zeit und ......... es REGNETT


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. November 2010)

mabi schrieb:


> es REGNETT



und? dafür ist es warm


----------



## MartinN (6. November 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> @ martinN: komm schon. wenn eine erkältung länger als eine woche dauert, hilft pausieren auch nix mehr - außer du hast fieber. dennoch gute besserung.  ach ja - altes hausmittel: bockbier


Wie es sich auswirkt, trotz Erkältung zu fahren, hab ich jetzt ja schon erfahren. Hatte leider keine positive Auswirkung, eher das Gegenteil. Bin total genervt, weil trotz diverser Medikamente keine Besserung festzustellen ist.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. November 2010)

medikamente bringen auch nichts. macht kein sinn das zeug zu nehmen, va antibiotika. das braucht der körper nicht. manchmal denkt man nur leider man brauchts wenns einem schön bescheiden geht...


----------



## mabi (10. November 2010)

der ausritt heute hätte die doppelte punktzahl verdient  

mittwochstouren sind halt immer was besonderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (17. November 2010)

Ich vermiss euch schon!


----------



## mabi (17. November 2010)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ich vermiss euch schon!



des kostet ein bier


----------



## Tom:-) (18. November 2010)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ich vermiss euch schon!



ziehst du weg?


----------



## Ben1000 (18. November 2010)

Ne, bin nur schon lange out of order!

@Mabi
Ich denke, wir können bald meine Rückkehr feiern, dann gibts auch mal ne Runde von mir ;-) !


----------



## nosaint77 (19. November 2010)

hab gestern beim mediamarkt das galaxy tab ausprobiert und war baff, das mtb-news.de schon mal eingegeben wurde...


----------



## MartinN (22. November 2010)

So, langsam gehts aufwärts. Die ersten zaghaften 2 Punkte nach langer Pause sind eingefahren. Morgen wird mal Rolle probiert. Wenns keinen Rückschlag gibt, gehts am We endlich wieder raus!!!


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. November 2010)

MartinN schrieb:


> gehts am We endlich wieder raus!!!



Die Wetterprognose ist für Sonntag recht erfreulich  - und adventlich. Genau richtig für den ersten Adventsweizenbock beim Held.  Genau die richtige Konstellation, wieder ins "Training" und in den Winterpokal einzusteigen. Mabi hat auch ein tolles Schutzblech. Da kannst du dich dann auch mal in Windschatten hängen


----------



## MartinN (25. November 2010)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Da kannst du dich dann auch mal in Windschatten hängen


Der wird auch nötig sein! Ich muss echt noch ein bisschen langsam machen. Aber der Bock wird die restlichen Erreger schon abtöten.


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. Dezember 2010)

so gehts auch: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10623/h 

vielleicht sollten wir für sonntag auch mal wieder eine mtb-runde anpeilen. so exponiert ist es bei uns ja nicht  - und dann könten wir etwas weihnachtsfeier feiern


----------



## Ben1000 (10. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schönes Video, gefällt mir gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (11. Dezember 2010)

er lebt !!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Dezember 2010)

Erfolgreicher Abschluss 2010
Saisonabschlusstour 2010 der Bikefreunde in IBC Mountenbike Forum Frankenland â HaÃberge - Steigerwald
Die IBC Freunde trafen sich das zweite Jahr zur AbschluÃtour. So war eine rekordverdÃ¤chtige Beteiligung von 30 Mountenbiker am Start, demonstrierend dass dieses Event sich offensichtlich zu einem festen Bestandteil in der "dunklen Jahreszeit" mausert.
Der HÃ¶hepunkt in Dezember zum Abschluss der Saison sollte in dieses Jahr  wieder der Night - ritt sein.
     Treffpunkt war am Parkplatz mit Tischreservierungen fÃ¼r 30 Personen, das ganze    
 wurde schon Tage vor dem Start in Schweinfurter SchieÃhaus Reserviert. 
Die angenehmen Tage, an denen man lÃ¤ssig im kurzen, Muskelbetonenden Velodress die Berge hoch und runter brausen konnte sind nun wohl definitiv vorbei. Genau das konnten auch die sonst nicht so zimperlichen Mountainbiker des IBC Mountenbike Forum mit Winterlichen Temperaturen und Schneefall bei 10 grad minus an ihrer Saisonabschlusstour bestÃ¤tigen.  
Wenn alle normale Menschen am Abend im trautem Heim vor ihrem Ofen in aller Ruhe ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend genossen,  trafen sich ein paar Irre in der Dunkelheit und machen sich am Mittwoch den ersten Dezember an Winteranfang in die Schweinfurter  WÃ¤lderâ¦. mit dem Bikeâ¦ immer auf der Suche  so nach der nÃ¤chsten Erfahrung. 
Getreu dem Motto: âKette rechtsâ und âQuÃ¤l Dich du Sauâ Starteten 30 Biker zur eine NÃ¤chtlichen Runde um 18 Uhr. Vertreten darunter waren auch die Steigerwaldbiker Thomas und Mathias Rottmann aus Sand, Gerhard Langer Westheim, Werner Rausch Eltmann und Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder Sand. 
Anforderungen von uns hierbei war eine gute Lichtanlage die deutlich fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken ausgelegt war, wie zum Beispiel eine Lampe fÃ¼r den Lenker und eine RÃ¼ckleuchte, am besten war noch eine Helmlampe, so war das ganze fÃ¼r den Nightreit berfegt. 
FÃ¼r den Ablauf folgte eine sehr grÃ¼ndliche Einweisung fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken von unser Guides Walter. Besonders das alle Teilnehmer zusammenbleiben, und aufeinander warten. Die Nightreit - Tour wurde im ruhigen Tempo gefahren, nur in den Anstiegen fuhr jeder dann seine eigene Geschwindigkeit.
Die Tour wurde so an der groÃen Teilnehmerschaft angepasst, knifflige Passagen auch Tipps zur Fahrlinie wurden von den Guide angekÃ¼ndigt. Gefahren wurde ein Mix aus Forstwege und Singeltrails.
Mit mehr als 30 Biken in der Nacht, das war schon eine tolle Veranstaltung. Das Bewusstwein der Sinne wurde in der Nacht viel SchÃ¤rfer abgestimmt auf der NatÃ¼rlichen Umgebung. 
Eine definitiv andere Erfahrung, wie bei Tageslicht, aber eine durchaus positive. Keine Probleme mit Wildschweine, fernab vom StraÃenverkehr fordert so eine Tour durch den nÃ¤chtlichen Wald alle Sinne. Neben der kÃ¶rperlichen Anstrengung fordert die Dunkelheit und der unebene Boden auch einiges an Konzentration
Das muss man einmal erleben, da kommt man nicht mehr von los versprochen!        Wir fuhren in erster Linie zum SpaÃfaktor, DrÃ¼ber hinaus reichte eine mittlere Kondition hier zur Teilnahme aus. Wobei man sein Rad blind beherrschen musste, denn im Dunkeln sieht man z.B. nicht gleich in welchen Gang man gerade fÃ¤hrt.  


TatsÃ¤chlich wurde die Jahresabschluss tour im mehr als knÃ¶cheltiefen Schnee zum Wintersportereignis pur. Die âBikeschneemÃ¤nerâ erwiesen sich jedoch auch hier wieder als Meister aller Schwierigkeiten und erreichten pÃ¼nktlich und vor den Eintritt der KÃ¤ltestarre das SchieÃhaus wo auch schon andere Sportkameraden warteten.
Die Guide Walter, Joschka und Erwin hatten einmal mehr fÃ¼r einen wÃ¼rdigen Saisonabschluss Tour gesorgt. So kamen wir am Abend um 19:30 am SchieÃhaus zurÃ¼ck,  anschlieÃend versuchte man dann den Mineralstoffhaushalt mit fester und flÃ¼ssiger Nahrung wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen. 

Dabei wurde zurÃ¼ckblicken auf ein tolles Bike Saison Jahr 2010 mit vielen EindrÃ¼cken und HÃ¶hepunkten, auch fast keinen grÃ¶Ãeren UnfÃ¤llen. Allen die mit Ihrem Einsatz zu dieser gelungenen Abschlusstour beigetragen haben ergeht hiermit ein herzliches DankeschÃ¶n von den Steigerwaldbiker aus Sand. 

 Somit lieÃ man an diesen Abend die Abschlusstour 2010 behaglich ausklingen









. 

.


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Dezember 2010)

sehr schön  aber in frischen klamotten eingekehrt tztztz


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Dezember 2010)

Impressionen vom Winterradeln


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Januar 2011)

@ ben: bleibts bei dem morgigen city&matsch-biken?


----------



## derwolf02 (11. Januar 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> @ ben: bleibts bei dem morgigen city&matsch-biken?



Wo und wann würdet ihr denn fahren? Weihnachten und Silverster haben Spuren hinterlassen...


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Januar 2011)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Wo und wann würdet ihr denn fahren? Weihnachten und Silverster haben Spuren hinterlassen...



angedacht ist so 14:30/15.00 Nähe Pfisterberg


----------



## derwolf02 (11. Januar 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> angedacht ist so 14:30/15.00 Nähe Pfisterberg



Schade, das schaff ich nicht. Vor 18 Uhr bin ich nicht daheim.
Vielleicht klappt's ein anderes mal.


----------



## Ben1000 (11. Januar 2011)

Nun, ich war gestern mit Milena im Wald beim Klinikum unterwegs.... Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob das mit dem MTB morgen Sinn macht. Viele der Feldwege sind immer noch mit einer spiegelglatten Eisschicht bedeckt und die Trails mit Schnee. Falls kein Schnee und Eis auf dem Weg ist, ist der so matschig, dass es sogar zu Fuß schwierig war da durch zu kommen. 

Ich will nicht rumzetern... Wenn ihr unbedingt fahren wollt, bin ich dabei. Ich weiß bloß nicht, was dabei rauskommt  .

Nachtrag: Regen hat der Wetterochs auch noch vorrausgesagt :-( . Es wird Zeit, dass ich in den Urlaub komme...

Also, wie schauts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Januar 2011)

Meine Worte! Leider. 

Und noch eine schlechte News. Der Held macht ab nächster Woche für über einen Monat zu - Küchenumbau. 

Also sollten wir am Sonntag die letzte Möglichkeit nutzen. Wetter schaut auch gut aus. 

m.


----------



## mabi (12. Januar 2011)

oh gott, in den anderen "freds" wird gestillt  
ich brauch nen bock mit alk 
bin dabei !!


----------



## Tomson (13. Januar 2011)

Still mich - mit Bock!






Tom


----------



## Frankenbiker (23. Januar 2011)

schön wars - endlich mal wieder mit dem mtb.

an der küpser linde - der blick in die ferne ;-)





auf dem md-weg richtung loffeld





nee, ...äh...das ist nicht unser getränk...milch...hä...





cu


----------



## ericoli (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo, das erste Bild ist aber nicht an der Küpser Linde ( oder es gibt mehrere davon ) sieht eher aus wie Hohe Metze, Ja Leute, Radfahrer die übers Stillen reden lassen sich doch hier nichts erzählen.    Grüsse nach Bamberg


----------



## ericoli (24. Januar 2011)

Und das Getränk ist doch nie im Leben Milch, das sieht mir eher aus wie Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (24. Januar 2011)

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass durch Konsum des abgebildeten Getränks (scheinbar dann doch mit Alkohol) ein paar Dinge durcheinander geraten...

Klar, ist die Hohe Metze


----------



## lowisbmx (24. Januar 2011)

Was mir noch eingefallen ist, angesichts solch großen geographischen Defiziten könnten wir diese durch eine geführte Tour mit fachkundigem Personal aufbessern. Bestünde Interesse??


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. Januar 2011)

ericoli schrieb:


> Hallo, das erste Bild ist aber nicht an der Küpser Linde ( oder es gibt mehrere davon ) sieht eher aus wie Hohe Metze, Ja Leute, Radfahrer die übers Stillen reden lassen sich doch hier nichts erzählen.    Grüsse nach Bamberg



stimmt


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. Januar 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Was mir noch eingefallen ist, angesichts solch großen geographischen Defiziten könnten wir diese durch eine geführte Tour mit fachkundigem Personal aufbessern. Bestünde Interesse??



gerne


----------



## lowisbmx (24. Januar 2011)

Abgemacht!!
Wir würden am Sonntag fahren, müssen dann noch einen geeigneten Treffpunkt ausmachen. Scheßlitz?


----------



## Tomson (24. Januar 2011)

Dann pack ich schonmal Bier in Rucksack für unterwegs....


----------



## ericoli (25. Januar 2011)

Tomson schrieb:


> Dann pack ich schonmal Bier in Rucksack für unterwegs....



Und ich Milch  , das machen wir am Sonntag, Bier vs Milch -freu ich mich-


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. Januar 2011)

Abgemacht - 12:30 in Scheßlitz?


----------



## mabi (25. Januar 2011)

na hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit


----------



## Tomson (25. Januar 2011)

Abgemacht. 
Ich könnte optimistisch Trockenreifen montieren...oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (25. Januar 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Abgemacht - 12:30 in Scheßlitz?



Wäre auch eher denkbar? Von wegen familiärer Anschlußveranstaltungen am So. Nachmittag....
10.30 oder so?


----------



## Tomson (25. Januar 2011)

verflixt! Net immer so früh! 

Soll ich dann zu dir kommen? Von da weiter?


----------



## lowisbmx (26. Januar 2011)

Früh ist um 6.00. 10.30 ist später Vormittag!

Ich denke wenn wir Richtung Scheßlitz wollen wäre Treffpunkt bei mir i.O. Was sagt der Rest dazu? ericoli? scottscale? usw??


----------



## Tomson (26. Januar 2011)

dann bin ich um 7:00Uhr bei dir, dann Kaffee, deine Toys begutachten, dann radln und dann nach Scheßlitz! 
Also wann? Oli?


----------



## mabi (26. Januar 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Wäre auch eher denkbar? Von wegen familiärer Anschlußveranstaltungen am So. Nachmittag....
> 10.30 oder so?



im sommer gerne früh/früher, aber 12:30 ist schon optimal


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Januar 2011)

also wann?


----------



## MartinN (28. Januar 2011)

Wie lange soll denn die Tour werden? Bis drei Stunden sollt ich schon schaffen. 

Wann soll Start sein? Und wo in Schääz, die Casa Mabi wird nicht jedem geläufig sein!


----------



## lowisbmx (28. Januar 2011)

Also 12.30 ist uns allen zu spät. Wir treffen uns in Kleukheim um 10.30 und fahren dann los. Evtl. kann man sich ja unterwegs irgendwo treffen wenn die bamberger Fraktion später starten möchte?!?


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Januar 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Also 12.30 ist uns allen zu spät. Wir treffen uns in Kleukheim um 10.30 und fahren dann los. Evtl. kann man sich ja unterwegs irgendwo treffen wenn die bamberger Fraktion später starten möchte?!?



Wo in Kleukheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (28. Januar 2011)

An der Hauptstraße, so ziemlich in der Ortsmitte! 
Wir sind meist nicht zu überhören....


----------



## mabi (29. Januar 2011)




----------



## MartinN (29. Januar 2011)

mabi schrieb:


>


Wie waren denn so die Bedingungen? Gut fahrbar oder eher nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich alles recht hart gefroren, wenn nicht grad schon ne Autospur durchgezogen ist. Ich glaub ich setz mich morgen lieber auf den Renner.


----------



## mabi (30. Januar 2011)

MartinN schrieb:


> Wie waren denn so die Bedingungen? Gut fahrbar oder eher nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich alles recht hart gefroren, wenn nicht grad schon ne Autospur durchgezogen ist. Ich glaub ich setz mich morgen lieber auf den Renner.



... eher nicht, kaum spuren, pulverschnee vom feinsten + 50cm verwehungen, nimm den renner ;-)


----------



## Spike (30. Januar 2011)

..ein sagenhaftes "Trailfestival" heute! ,-) Aber der Genussfaktor hat voll gestimmt und diese Panoramablicke - Wahnsinn, wie in der Toskana..
Müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen, wenn der Schnee mal abgetaut ist!


----------



## MartinN (30. Januar 2011)

Scho schee bei uns, wobei ich mich heute für Mtb im Schnee nicht begeistern konnte. Aber wenn er weg ist bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowisbmx (31. Januar 2011)

Bin auch dabei wenn der Schnee weg ist


----------



## Tomson (31. Januar 2011)

Bei Schnee schiebt sichs schee bergauf! 
Ja, war doch gut unser Ausflug!


----------



## Frankenbiker (31. Januar 2011)

Mir hats auch dufte gefallen ... und a bisserls was geht immer 








_Am Samstag aufm Jura_


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. Februar 2011)

Des weiße Zeuchs kann mir langsam mal gestohlen bleiben - ich will Sonne, 30°C im Schatten und Mädels im Bikini...   

Wenn ich mal Muse, Zeit und Kondition habe, dann werd ich bei so ner Tour auch mal mitfahren. Scheßlitz iss ja quasi fast bei mir umme Ecke (Naisa/Litzendorf), etwa 10km...


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Februar 2011)

wHuhu,

Komme gerade aus der Sonne  . Würde mich aber auf eine Oberailsfeld Tour am Sonntag freuen. Wie schauts aus?

Gruß, Ben.


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Februar 2011)

So einfach entkommt man dem fränkischen Winter nicht! Aber Sonntag solls ja wärmer werden. Der Held hat zwar zu, aber ein Bierchen wird er schon rausrücken - und dann gehts zu Essen nach Breitenlesau. 

13:00 bei mabi?


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Februar 2011)

Mhh, ein wenig früher wäre fast besser. Denk dran, dass ich momentan meine Zeit brauche, also nix mit 3,5 Std. Schnell mal hin und wieder heim ;-) .

Wir konnen ja auch was anderes fahren, wenn der Held eh zu hat.


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Februar 2011)

Breitenlesau wäre schon toll. Den Held können wir in der tat auslassen - Mabi wird zetern, der hat ja schon eine semierotische Beziehung zum Helmut aufgebaut, was der nur schamlos ausnutzt. Er bietet ihm als Gegenleistung für eine Geldanlage 6% Verzinsung - in Bier! 

12:00?


----------



## mabi (3. Februar 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Breitenlesau wäre schon toll. Den Held können wir in der tat auslassen - Mabi wird zetern, der hat ja schon eine semierotische Beziehung zum Helmut aufgebaut, was der nur schamlos ausnutzt. Er bietet ihm als Gegenleistung für eine Geldanlage 6% Verzinsung - in Bier!
> 
> 12:00?



richtig, und held ist pflicht ;-) denk an die hm


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Februar 2011)

wusst ichs doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (3. Februar 2011)

Da würd ich mich gern wieder mal anschließen, ich denk ich kann auch wieder über die volle Distanz mithalten.


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Februar 2011)

. Ok, 12 Uhr beim Knausi. Fährt der überhaupt mit?! Na, ein kleines Päuschen könnte ich evt. ja dann auf halbem Weg schon gebrauchen, wir werden sehen...


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Februar 2011)

tiptop


----------



## mabi (3. Februar 2011)

MartinN schrieb:


> Da würd ich mich gern wieder mal anschließen, ich denk ich kann auch wieder über die volle Distanz mithalten.



na hoffentlich biste bald wieder in bestform, es ist böiger wind gemeldet


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Februar 2011)

mabi schrieb:


> na hoffentlich biste bald wieder in bestform, es ist böiger wind gemeldet



Mr. Fear spricht  jetzt wirds endlich wärmer und er jammert immer noch , wo er doch eh im Windschatten hängt


----------



## MartinN (3. Februar 2011)

Von der Bestform bin ich noch ein gutes Stück entfernt, aber es geht schon deutlich aufwärts. Muss halt der Frankenbiker die Lok machen


----------



## Frankenbiker (3. Februar 2011)

:kotz:


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Februar 2011)

Macht euch mal keine Gedanken über Martins Kondition oder über Wind... Der bremsende Wagon bin ich  . Hoffe ich werde nicht abgekoppelt!


----------



## MartinN (4. Februar 2011)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Macht euch mal keine Gedanken über Martins Kondition oder über Wind... Der bremsende Wagon bin ich  . Hoffe ich werde nicht abgekoppelt!


 
Vielleicht sollen wie wirklich so einen Zug bauen; Frankenbiker als Lok, alle anderen werden mit einem Gummiseil angehängt, so geht bestimmt keiner verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spike (5. Februar 2011)

..ich werd noch zum Bamberger.. ;-) 
--> evtl. bin ich dabei und bring noch den Kamerad HH mit - ma kucken..


----------



## mabi (5. Februar 2011)

Spike schrieb:


> ..ich werd noch zum Bamberger.. ;-)
> --> evtl. bin ich dabei und bring noch den Kamerad HH mit - ma kucken..



cool !!


----------



## MartinN (5. Februar 2011)

Spike schrieb:


> ..ich werd noch zum Bamberger.. ;-)
> --> evtl. bin ich dabei und bring noch den Kamerad HH mit - ma kucken..


Das wär klasse, da können wir ein richtiges Peloton bilden


----------



## lowisbmx (7. Februar 2011)

Hat gestern Abend einer Hindenburg gesehen? Das war doch die Friesner Warte ganz am Anfang, oder??


----------



## Tomson (7. Februar 2011)

Verflixt, leider verpasst...lt google hast du aber Recht! 
Geil!


----------



## multiMonochrom (7. Februar 2011)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> Hat gestern Abend einer Hindenburg gesehen? Das war doch die Friesner Warte ganz am Anfang, oder??



Guckst du hier hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (15. Februar 2011)

wir müssen zum held


----------



## mabi (22. Februar 2011)

morgen ca 16.00 ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Februar 2011)

jupp 

in schammelsdorf? mit besprechung?


----------



## Spike (22. Februar 2011)

..ein Leben!! ..ts, ts..


----------



## mabi (23. Februar 2011)

geile unter-der-woche-tour
das war endlich wieder mal motivierent


----------



## Frankenbiker (24. Februar 2011)

wenn schon kalt, dann so 

sonnig, trocken, kaum wind, gefrorene trails und mein fully in bestlaune


----------



## mabi (25. Februar 2011)

rocket ron tubeless ready, ein traum !
rauf auf die felge, mit standpumpe (!) anploppen lassen, 50ml stans
perfekt


----------



## MartinN (26. Februar 2011)

So, bin wieder zurück. Ist für morgen was geplant? Der Held müsst ja wieder auf haben dieses WE. Wetter soll allerdings nicht so toll werden.


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Februar 2011)

was für ein ka**sonntag. :kotz: gestern noch staubtrockene traumtrails - und heute? schneematsch, feucht, nass 
und zu allem überfluss hat der held auch noch eine woche umbauferien drangehängt.  wenigstens ist dann die planung für nächsten sonntag klar, komme was wolle


----------



## Rigoros (7. März 2011)

Servus,
na da hab ich mich ja gleich im Richtigen Forum angemeldet. Bambercher. Klasse
Evtl. trifft man sich ja mal.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (14. März 2011)

Rigoros schrieb:


> Servus,
> na da hab ich mich ja gleich im Richtigen Forum angemeldet. Bambercher. Klasse
> Evtl. trifft man sich ja mal.
> Gruss



logo


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. März 2011)

noch eine woche, dann ist der winterpokal geschafft. 
das ist doch ein passender anlass für eine finale kollektive ausfahrt zu held. 
vielleicht endlich mal mit dem mtb? 
wer fühlt sich angesprochen


----------



## lowisbmx (21. März 2011)

evtl. fühle ich mich angesprochen, wenn's am Sonntag ist. Ich brauch nur ein neues Schaltauge bis dahin.....


----------



## Frankenbiker (21. März 2011)

logo sonntag


----------



## lowisbmx (22. März 2011)

wann wäre wo Abfahrt??


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. März 2011)

so um 10:30 in scheßlitz?


----------



## lowisbmx (23. März 2011)

hört sich gut an . Wieviel Km, bzw. wie lange fahrt ihr, damit ich bei der Family gleich Freispiel anmelden kann?!


----------



## Frankenbiker (23. März 2011)

ist schon eine längere ausfahrt, 16.00 bis 17.00 uhr könnte es schhon werden


----------



## lowisbmx (27. März 2011)

hab leider am Nachmittag nicht so lang Zeit....Das nächste Mal klappts bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (27. März 2011)

@lowis: Ich fahr nachher etwas bei mir...kannst ja mal durchrufen.

@frankenbike: Viel Spaß!


----------



## manticora (27. März 2011)

Hallo,
wohne in Bamberg, nähe Gaustadt. Suche Leute zum biken unter der Woche so circa 2h Touren durchn Michaelsberg, Bruderwald, Altenburg oder auch Kreuzberg (da kenn ich mich allerdings nicht so gut aus). Am Wochenende gerne auch mal längere touren, wenn ich fit bin (dauert nicht mehr lang;-)
Meldet euch!
Knut


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. März 2011)

Tomson schrieb:


> @frankenbike: Viel Spaß!



Hatten wir


----------



## multiMonochrom (4. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Bamberger,

ich will die Gelegenheit nutzen, und darauf hinweisen, dass es nun auch in Bamberg eine Critical Mass geben wird.
Am 29.04. geht es um 18 Uhr am Bahnhof los und ab dann regelmäßig jeden letzten Freitag im Monat.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar von euch vorbei schauen ;-)

P.S.: es gibt auch eine Facebook Seite


----------



## MartinN (5. April 2011)

Geht morgen ne Feierabendrunde zusammen, so ab 17:15 Schammelsdorf ginge bei mir


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. April 2011)

hab keinen ausgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (5. April 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> hab keinen ausgang



vorschlag:
nimm die kids, mach nen ausflug, am besten nach tiefenellern und mach die schlucht sauber


----------



## Tom:-) (6. April 2011)

mabi schrieb:


> vorschlag:
> nimm die kids, mach nen ausflug, am besten nach tiefenellern und mach die schlucht sauber




hat da wohl einer sauerei gemacht?














:kotz:


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. April 2011)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> hat da wohl einer sauerei gemacht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, der petrus


----------



## MartinN (7. April 2011)

Wie schauts am Wochenende aus, Wetter soll ja wieder hervoragend werden? Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr beim Knoblach!!!


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. April 2011)

samstags schauts gut aus. entweder recht früh oder eher nachmittags/abends. richtung fränkische - aufsesstal oder richtung lichtenfels wäre nicht übel.

gruß m.


----------



## MartinN (7. April 2011)

Samstag Nachmittag wär mir lieber, wohin ist mir eigentlich egal


----------



## mabi (7. April 2011)

samstag ca 12.00 wäre ok

staffelberg war ich heute schon, perfekte bedingungen, downhill gegebüber ist wieder baumfrei, rampa del sol ist teilweise neu grob geschottert, lago bedingungen 

lif tour is hal net so der burner


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. April 2011)

egal - zeitpunkt?!


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. April 2011)

also - 
wie wärs mit morgen um 14:30 in Schammelsdorf und dann Richting Fränkische - entweder

Aufsesstal - Doos - Riesenburg - bissi Uhlweg - Streitberg - Veilbronn - Heiligenstadt - heim

oder

den Klassiker zum Hummerstein

Besprechung beim Knoblach


----------



## MartinN (8. April 2011)

14:30 in Schammelsdorf wär ok. Was wir dann fahren können wir immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (8. April 2011)

tiptop


----------



## gzero (8. April 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> also -
> wie wärs mit morgen um 14:30 in Schammelsdorf und dann Richting Fränkische - entweder
> 
> Aufsesstal - Doos - Riesenburg - bissi Uhlweg - Streitberg - Veilbronn - Heiligenstadt - heim
> ...



Könnt Ihr eine Routenbeschreibung zum Hummerstein geben, danke...


----------



## mabi (8. April 2011)

frankenweg über heroldsmühle -> heiligenstadt -> veilsbronn (da am besten die straße hoch ) frankenweg -> geht direkt über hummerfelsen


----------



## the.saint (10. April 2011)

Hallo miteinandern, da es mich beruflich bedingt nach Bamberg verschlagen hat/wird, hätte ich ein paar Fragen hinsichtlich des idealen "Wohnortkompromisses" um die ideale Feierabendtour starten zu können, ohne vorher ne große Anfahrt zu den Trails zu haben.
Ein paar Tipps, was die Wohngegenden betrifft, Bikerfreundlich natürlich, wären auch nett. Vielen Dank.

Schönes WE, und viel Spaß auf den Trails!


----------



## manticora (10. April 2011)

Willst Du nach Bamberg direkt ziehen oder außerhalb? Ich wohne kurz vor Gaustadt, in Bamberg Berggebiet. Berggebiet ist eigentlich für mich immer eine gute Wahl. Man hats nicht weit in die Stadt fürn Feierabendbier, ruhig ist es, an Hausstrecken gibts wahlweisse oder in Kombination den Berg um die  Altenburg, den Michelsberger Wald und den Bruderwald. Nach Hallstadt an den Kreuzberg ist es auch kein Weg. Im Michelsberg gibts auch Freeride ("Downhill) bisschen was zum fahren. Aufm Land ist natürlich die Richtung Memmelsdorf/Scheßlitz ganz gut. Schammelsdorf z.B., da gibts ja ein paar Leute von dort hier im Forum. Ist halt bisschen weg von Bamberg.
Knut


----------



## the.saint (10. April 2011)

Ja Danke schon mal für die Kurzinfo, gibt ja doch einiges in direkter Umgebung. Da ich doch recht kurzfristig was suche, bin ich recht flexibel was den Wohnort in oder außerhalb von Bamberg betrifft. Also wer gerade ein paar Insidertipps hat, immer her damit


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. April 2011)

Biketechnisch bietet der Osten Bambergs sicherlich am meisten. 

Der Jurarand bietet manigfaltige Einsatzgebiete und die Fränkische ist noch so gerade in Schlagdistanz. 

Und auch die Versorgung mit hochwertigen Iso-Getränken ist gewährleistet, die ist aber ja um ganz Bamberg herum problemlos 

m.


----------



## derwolf02 (20. April 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 8196905"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Hallo miteinandern, da es mich beruflich bedingt nach Bamberg verschlagen hat/wird, hätte ich ein paar Fragen hinsichtlich des idealen "Wohnortkompromisses" um die ideale Feierabendtour starten zu können, ohne vorher ne große Anfahrt zu den Trails zu haben.
> Ein paar Tipps, was die Wohngegenden betrifft, Bikerfreundlich natürlich, wären auch nett. Vielen Dank.
> 
> Schönes WE, und viel Spaß auf den Trails!




Vielleicht hilft dir das bei deiner Wohnungssuche:
http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.54266.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.27391.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.7397.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.7282.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.7186.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.7089.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/en/tracks/detail.35479.html

Ich wohn' in der Gegend vom Hauptbahnhof und Bamberg ist ja jetzt nicht soooo groß, dass man Stunden braucht um vom einen an's andere Ende zu kommen. Melde dich mal, wenn du Mitfahrer suchst.

Gruß
derwolf02


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. April 2011)

Morgen (Samstag), 10:00 Schmmelsdorf Richtung Leinleitertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.saint (1. Mai 2011)

ab nächster Woche hab i mein Bike hier, dann werd ich mal ein wenig die Gegend um hallstadt erkunden


----------



## fÄlix (2. Mai 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 8265529"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> ab nächster Woche hab i mein Bike hier, dann werd ich mal ein wenig die Gegend um hallstadt erkunden



sagste bescheid!


----------



## mabi (5. Mai 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 8265529"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> ab nächster Woche hab i mein Bike hier, dann werd ich mal ein wenig die Gegend um hallstadt erkunden



erkunde lieber den östlichen landkreis ;-)


----------



## fÄlix (5. Mai 2011)

mabi schrieb:


> erkunde lieber den östlichen landkreis ;-)



was soll das denn heißen?


----------



## mabi (5. Mai 2011)

das in diesen bereich mountainbiken mehr sinn macht 
(falls fahrzeit >0,75h und hm>300 sein soll)


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Mai 2011)

So, habe mich nun für die Mittelstrecke des FSMM angemeldet.

Da nun die neue Strecke online ist, schlage ich eine gemeinsame Befahrung vor.

Wie schauts am Dienstag, 17:00 aus? 

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (6. Mai 2011)

cool noch mehr singletrails )
der eiskeller fällt weg dafür die forstautobahn hoch 
und zur steigerrung gehts diesmal auch die forstautobahn gügel->weingarten runter 

naja wenigsten ist diesmal die verpflegung, dank nur einer schellen runde, in der brauerei knoblach besser ;-)


----------



## hebolaco (6. Mai 2011)

Hi, möchten morgen gern die Strecke abfahren. Wie sieht es aus, kann uns jemand führen.
Würden uns dann so um 10:00 in Litzendorf treffen.

Vielen Dank. LG Hebolaco


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Mai 2011)

leider gehts morgen bei mir nicht > hassbergritt.


----------



## Eltmenner (9. Mai 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> leider gehts morgen bei mir nicht > hassbergritt.



Hi,

Hassbergritt bin ich auch mit gefahren.
Ich wohne seit einem halben Jahr wieder in Oberfranken, und abonnierte Euren Threat schon seit längerem. Hab mein Zelt in der Nähe von Oberhaid aufgeschlagen.

Ich würde mich gerne mal auf ne Runde zu Euch gesellen wenns recht is?
Sagt halt mal bescheid wenn bei Euch wieder was zamm geht.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## fÄlix (9. Mai 2011)

mabi schrieb:


> das in diesen bereich mountainbiken mehr sinn macht
> (falls fahrzeit >0,75h und hm>300 sein soll)



laber net  wenn du mein ründchen in 45 min fährst kannste dir aufm wagner-keller ne maß abholen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

zum Thema Frankeweg. Ich kenne ihn von ca. Höhe Nürnberg ab bist fast Scheßlitz(abgebogen nach Litzendorf), bin das mal in zwei Tagen abgefahren.

Gestern war ich in der Gegend und bin ab Lohndorf durch den Wald Richtung Gügel wieder in den Frankenweg eingestiegen mal bis Marienberg(oder so ähnlich, irgend ein Ort der Ruhe oder sowas stand da auf dem Schild, was kirchliches scheinbar) Richtung Staffelstein gefahren. Zeilich bedingt ging nicht mehr gestern.

Wisst ihr wie es danach so weiter geht. Landschaftlich toll, viel Forstautobahn? oder sind noch ein paar nette Trails dabei. Wollte nächstes WE mal bis Staffelstein oder bissle weiter und wieder zurück fahren.

Kenns wer?

Danke


----------



## Frankenbiker (9. Mai 2011)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hassbergritt bin ich auch mit gefahren.
> Ich wohne seit einem halben Jahr wieder in Oberfranken, und abonnierte Euren Threat schon seit längerem. Hab mein Zelt in der Nähe von Oberhaid aufgeschlagen.
> ...



morgen 17:00 in Schammelsdorf vorm Knoblach. 

@ fÄlix: bei dem Preis sollten wir das mal probieren  wie viel km und hm?


----------



## fÄlix (10. Mai 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> morgen 17:00 in Schammelsdorf vorm Knoblach.
> 
> @ fÄlix: bei dem Preis sollten wir das mal probieren  wie viel km und hm?



km und hm mess ich nicht. ich bin immer gefahren bis ich platt war 

grobe tour: auffahrt zur blockhütte, mönchsee umrunden, andere anfahrt zur blockhütte, klein kufe umrunden, veittenstein, bei appendorf? wieder in den wald und übers kreuz aufn keller. 

klar ist das jetzt nicht nur der kreuzberg, aber warum die schönen sachen links liegen lassen wenn sie direkt neben dran sind?

45 min werden knapp


----------



## Eltmenner (10. Mai 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> morgen 17:00 in Schammelsdorf vorm Knoblach.
> 
> @ fÄlix: bei dem Preis sollten wir das mal probieren  wie viel km und hm?


Sorry bin grad erst Heim gekommen!
Hoffe nächstes mal klappts.


----------



## Frankenbiker (14. Mai 2011)

So Männer - morgen steht das Heimrennen an, da gibts keine Ausreden, so wegen Wetter (trocken), Verpflegung (keine Zeit), Strecke... Der Gegner macht das Rennen! 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manticora (14. Mai 2011)

Doch , ich hab eine Ausrede warum ich nicht mitmachen kann...
Ich bin Streckenposten
Knut


----------



## MartinN (15. Mai 2011)

Saubere Leistung, Frankenbiker! Platz 1 in der Senioren 1-Wertung!!! Respekt!!!

http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Resu...5Litzendorf/201105015Litzendorf_B_Klassen.pdf


----------



## mabi (15. Mai 2011)

MartinN schrieb:


> Saubere Leistung, Frankenbiker! Platz 1 in der Senioren 1-Wertung!!! Respekt!!!
> 
> http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Resu...5Litzendorf/201105015Litzendorf_B_Klassen.pdf



glückwunsch ! kostet ein leistungsförderntes getränk bei helmut 

na geht doch  den einen beflügelt der winterbock, der andere stürzt ab


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Mai 2011)

MartinN schrieb:


> Saubere Leistung, Frankenbiker! Platz 1 in der Senioren 1-Wertung!!! Respekt!!!
> 
> http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Resu...5Litzendorf/201105015Litzendorf_B_Klassen.pdf


 
respekt und glückwunsch!


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Mai 2011)

mabi schrieb:


> glückwunsch ! kostet ein leistungsförderntes getränk bei helmut
> 
> na geht doch  den einen beflügelt der winterbock, der andere stürzt ab



wie schauts dienstag mit einer "feier"abendrunde aus? mal wieder richtig trails und rennanalyse. 

17:15 schammelsdorf?


----------



## MartinN (16. Mai 2011)

Müsste klappen, hab heute schon ein bisschen vorgearbeitet! Bestens erholt bin ich ja eh;-)


----------



## Eltmenner (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wenn das Wetter passt bin ich auch dabei, wenns recht ist.
Nehme an vorm Knoblach?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Mai 2011)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn das Wetter passt bin ich auch dabei, wenns recht ist.
> Nehme an vorm Knoblach?
> ...



ist es und ja


----------



## the.saint (17. Mai 2011)

Hey zusammen, 

heute leider zu spät bzw. vor 18-19uhr wirds bei mir eh selten was, brauch eh erst mal ne neue Kette nach nem Kettenriss am We.
Was anderes, kennt jemand nen (vernünftigen) Bikeladen in Bamberg bzw. Richtung Hallstadt, der bis 20Uhr offen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (17. Mai 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 8322328"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> heute leider zu spät bzw. vor 18-19uhr wirds bei mir eh selten was, brauch eh erst mal ne neue Kette nach nem Kettenriss am We.
> Was anderes, kennt jemand nen (vernünftigen) Bikeladen in Bamberg bzw. Richtung Hallstadt, der bis 20Uhr offen hat?



bikeshops kannste vergessen. selbst ist der mann und wozu gibts das www 

@ eltmenner: respekt, gerne wieder


----------



## fÄlix (18. Mai 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 8322328"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> heute leider zu spät bzw. vor 18-19uhr wirds bei mir eh selten was, brauch eh erst mal ne neue Kette nach nem Kettenriss am We.
> Was anderes, kennt jemand nen (vernünftigen) Bikeladen in Bamberg bzw. Richtung Hallstadt, der bis 20Uhr offen hat?



guck in hallstadt hat nen langen dienstag glaub ich. sonst fällt mir noch der radlhof ein und der felix eben, der könnte auch nen langen tag haben. bei dem stand ich auch schon paar mal nach 6 im laden...


----------



## the.saint (18. Mai 2011)

Ja ich wollt halt sofort eine Kette bzw. einen niet/kettenschloss! Selber machen ist ja eh klar. Aber nachdem ich diese Woche eh keine Zeit mehr hab, ists eh wurscht und ich kanns im inet bestellen.

trotzdem danke mal


----------



## Eltmenner (18. Mai 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> @ eltmenner: respekt, gerne wieder



Nee nee, den Respekt habt schon ihr verdient. Hätte ich den Litzendorf Marathon mit gemacht währe ich nicht so mit gekommen.

Bis demnächst!

Gruß Eltmenner


----------



## Michi83 (20. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wer von euch hat Lust auf gelegentliche Biketouren 
Start: Oberhaid, Dörflis...

Bin neu in der Gegend und suche Gleichgesinnte.

PS. War heute an der Altenburg und Michaelsberg biken, Respekt.


----------



## mabi (20. Mai 2011)

Freitags-Fränkische-Schweiz-Soul-Rides, ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Mai 2011)

GENAU SO muss eine Freitag-Feierabend-RR-Runde sein!


----------



## edelstoff (23. Mai 2011)

michi 83, komme aus lauter, ich fahr abends öfters mal am mönchssee rum. da is ein kleiner singletrail, den man aber schnell übersieht. von oberhaid aus vor dem see rechts.


----------



## Frankenbiker (23. Mai 2011)

Morgen, 17:15 MTB-Feierabendrunde ab Schammelsdorf/Knoblach? Mal Richtung Würgau?

Wer ist dabei?

m.


----------



## MartinN (23. Mai 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Morgen, 17:15 MTB-Feierabendrunde ab Schammelsdorf/Knoblach? Mal Richtung Würgau?
> 
> Wer ist dabei?
> 
> m.


Ich bin dabei. Vielleicht können wirs ja ausnahmsweise ein bisschen lockerer angehen. Würgau klingt gut.


----------



## Tom:-) (24. Mai 2011)

MartinN schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht können wirs ja ausnahmsweise ein bisschen lockerer angehen ...



 epic joke!


----------



## mabi (24. Mai 2011)

MartinN schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Vielleicht können wirs ja ausnahmsweise ein bisschen lockerer angehen. Würgau klingt gut.



na toll, meistens ist das gegenteil der fall! und wenn dann der nächste kommt, meist ein freizeitgestreßter staatsdiener, und behauptet er sei heute schlecht drauf dann purzeln die rekordzeiten


----------



## MartinN (24. Mai 2011)

mabi schrieb:


> na toll, meistens ist das gegenteil der fall! und wenn dann der nächste kommt, meist ein freizeitgestreßter staatsdiener, und behauptet er sei heute schlecht drauf dann purzeln die rekordzeiten



Ging doch auch mal locker, relativ zumindest


----------



## the.saint (28. Mai 2011)

Hey zusammen,

fährt zufällig jemand morgen in der fränkischen schweiz oder so eine schöne große sonntagsrunde? kenne mich da leider noch nicht so aus, wäre also auch für tipps für ne schöne runde von bamberg aus dankbar.


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. Mai 2011)

nee, morgen ist doch treibjagd


----------



## Tom:-) (30. Mai 2011)

und schon wieder auf dem stockerl. das müssen wir am gagasee feiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (30. Mai 2011)

logo


----------



## manticora (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
treffen uns morgen, 2.6.2011 um 12°° am Stadion, 4-5h, ca. 85km Fränkische.
und:
Samstag 4.6.2011 11°° Stadion, 5-6h, ca. 100km Fränkische,
Sonntag 5.6.2011 zwischen 11°° und 12°° ab Bamberg, ca. 65km Fränkische, betont locker!...4-5h
Bei Interesse einfach kommen oder am besten nochmal melden oder  unter http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_230363173645941
schauen!
Knut


----------



## the.saint (2. Juni 2011)

Sonntag wär ich dabei! Auf was darf man sich denn da so einstellen?


----------



## manticora (2. Juni 2011)

saint" data-source="post: 8377738"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Sonntag wär ich dabei! Auf was darf man sich denn da so einstellen?


Wie gesagt am Sonntag solls nicht so heavy werden. Aber bestimmt wirds 1a! Heute war es auch sehr, sehr geil. Ich kann leider nicht am So. Wenn Du Facebook hast kannste gerne mal bei der 1992er Revival Gruppe vorbei schauen. Link siehe oben. Ansonsten PN an mich, dann geb ich dir die Handynummer vom Wolfi, der am Sonntag das alles "plant".
Gruß
Knut


----------



## manticora (3. Juni 2011)

Aktuelles zu den Treffen am Wochenende bitte auf Facebook entnehmen. Wegen Krankheit gibts, zumindest für Samstag eine Änderung.
Knut


----------



## mabi (15. Juni 2011)

keiner mehr da ?


----------



## manticora (15. Juni 2011)

Morgen Feierabendrund mit Wolfi und mir ab 18.30. Etwa 2h mit ca.35km. Abfahrt irgendwo in der Stadt. Mehr Infos via Mountain Biking Bamberg Revival auf Facebook, oder per PN an mich...
Gruß
Knut


----------



## edelstoff (16. Juni 2011)

servus,

wart ihr gestern zufällig auch mal richtung baunach unterwegs? wenn ja dann seid ihr mir entgegen gekommen .


----------



## manticora (16. Juni 2011)

Ne, wir waren gestern von Gaustadt aus dann Richtung Mühlendorf, Stegaurach, Bruderwald, Altenburg unterwegs (35km 2,5h). Zwei fesche Jungs mit zwei Specialized Epic/S-works...
Bock jemand mit zu kommen heute abend?
Knut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Kat (16. Juni 2011)

edelstoff schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> wart ihr gestern zufällig auch mal richtung baunach unterwegs? wenn ja dann seid ihr mir entgegen gekommen .


 

Könnten wir gewesen sein....


----------



## edelstoff (16. Juni 2011)

waren so ca 10 biker und auch eine bikerin wenn ich richtig gesehn habe. war recht zugewachsen der trail da. 

mfg


----------



## The_Kat (16. Juni 2011)

edelstoff schrieb:


> und auch eine bikerin


 
das war dann wohl ich


----------



## derwolf02 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich bin am Wochenende eine geniale Tour von Bamberg nach Kälberberg gefahren. Dann über den Flugplatz runter nach Friesen und über Strullendorf wieder zurück nach Bamberg.

Hier das Video vom Downhill:
http://youtu.be/vriBYm-x8ks

Und das ist die Tourenbeschreibung:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.81961.html

Ich muss für den Rückweg noch ein paar Trails einbauen, um den Schotter- und Asphaltanteil noch mehr zu reduzieren. Habt ihr ein paar Tipps?


----------



## manticora (16. Juni 2011)

Sehr schöner Downhill. Bin letzte Woche auch einen Downhill am Kälberberg gefahren, der etwa ähnlich lang war allerdings ging der nur durch den Wald. Sehr geil und sehr schnell!!!


----------



## The_Kat (17. Juni 2011)

Schaut interessant aus  ich glaub ich sollte da auch mal nen Ausflug hin machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Juni 2011)

Hier ist ja mächtig was los. Wie schauts am WE mit einer Tour aus?

m.


----------



## Eltmenner (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich währe evtl. auch dabei.

Samstag oder Sonntag?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MartinN (26. Juni 2011)

So, das WE ist wieder rum. Zeit die "Unter der Woche Feierabendrunde" zu planen. Mittwoch solls schon wieder Gewitter geben. Wie siehts am Dienstag aus?


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Juni 2011)

Bei mir geht nur Mittwoch. Lass uns hoffen, dass die Gewitter nicht so kommen, wie gemeldet. 

wetter.com sagt erst für 20.00 leichten Regen voraus 

RR? 17.30 Schäätz??

m.


----------



## MartinN (27. Juni 2011)

Halten wir das halt mal so fest. Bei unsicherer Lage können wir ja vorher noch telefonieren.


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. Juni 2011)

ok


----------



## Frankenbiker (29. Juni 2011)

erster abend (der drei) ohne frieren - glaube nicht vorbehaltlos der wetterprognose - ein sehr netter abend beim knoblach 

m.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Juni 2011)

Gengad aa wos om Sansdooch odda Sunndoch ?


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. Juli 2011)

fahre morgen eine längere tour ab ca. 10:30 uhr

bbg. > stammberg > geisberg > lange meile > ebs > neideck > streitberg > veilbronn > greifenstein > kreuzstein > tiefi > stammberg > schammelsdorf

4-5 h, 90-100 km, 19-20er schnitt

gruß
m.


----------



## Frankenbiker (4. Juli 2011)

"_Am Mittwoch noch sommerlicher, mehr Sonnenschein, kaum Schauer, maximal 28 Grad. Der Westwind weht schwach bis mäßig._" (Wetterochs)

RR-Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch? 17.30 bei Knausi?

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (5. Juli 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> "_Am Mittwoch noch sommerlicher, mehr Sonnenschein, kaum Schauer, maximal 28 Grad. Der Westwind weht schwach bis mäßig._" (Wetterochs)
> 
> RR-Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch? 17.30 bei Knausi?
> 
> m.


So soll es sein!


----------



## Frankenbiker (6. Juli 2011)

schee wars


----------



## mabi (11. Juli 2011)

man kann es kaum glauben, die tiefenellerner-schlucht wird wieder auf vordermann gebracht, was in der forstarbeiter denkweise folgendes bedeutet: mitn harvester/raubenbagger mal von herzogenreuth runter in die schlucht (natürlich dann wenn der boden am weichsten ist) und dann erst mal nen 5m breite behelfsweg an der gegenseite erstellen um den zukünftigen holztransport des gesamten ellertals zu bewältigen. dann auf 57,3km den alten trail links und rechts "auszuputzen" und das holz quer zur fahrbahn in 0,75m abstand zu deponieren.


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Juli 2011)

die moderne forstwirtschaft arbeitet sehr effektiv und ressourcenschonend! außerdem ist das alles kein problem für's ökosystem. auch ein harvester pflegt den boden. merke: die mountainbiker sind die bösen! sie machen den wald kaputt!

manchmal überkommt mich purer hass


----------



## Golfspieler (14. Juli 2011)

Ach du *******! selbst vor guten alten Schlucht machen sie nicht halt! Aber weit werden sie mit dem schweren Gerät nicht kommen!
Gott sei Dank!


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Juli 2011)

Haben sie wohl endlich einen Grund gefunden da einen Forstweg zu "bauen" wie........traurig.
Wollte da am Sonntag erst hoch und bin bei dem umgestürtzen Baum der die Leitungen mitgerissen hat wieder umgekehrt.

Die schöne gute alte Schlucht......hab da damals meine erste Federgabel getestet. Rock Shox Quadra 10 mit ganzen 40mm Elastomehrfederweg, so vor 17 Jahren...... 

hoffen wir das Ganze wird renaturiert......wir sollten Mahnwache halten....


----------



## ht-rider1987 (3. August 2011)

Guten morgen!

Sagtmal, wer von euch kennt sich denn in Bamberg mit dem Bruderwald aus? Angeblich gibts da ja ein paar nette Trails, sind die leicht zu finden?

Wie siehts denn auch im Hauptsmoorwald aus, wo steigt man denn da am besten ein, bei Strullendorf, oder eher in Bamberg?

Lohnt sich auch mal ein Tripp zur Giech/Altenburg?

Wäre cool wenn mir wer helfen kann, gern auch per PN.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. August 2011)

Sommerpause??


----------



## rebirth (9. August 2011)

sieht so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ht-rider1987 (9. August 2011)

nix sommerpause, wohn hier nur nichtmehr, und hab früher nur Kanalweg und Kondition gefahren, und bin für die Semesterferien Heim. Da das Zeitbudget nunmal begrenzt ist, will man eben auch mal effizient sein.. Trotzdem Danke für die netten Antworten


----------



## rebirth (9. August 2011)

und heim = hof? oder wie?  Ich würd dir gern antworten auf deine fragen, kenn mich aber selber nicht aus im Wald...


----------



## ht-rider1987 (9. August 2011)

naja..wenn ich im Bamberg Thread poste, ist es anzunehmen dass ich auch im Bamberger Raum bin zu dem Zeitpunkt, oder?  
(Also falls das nun provokativ rüberkommt, es soll nicht so sein..) 
Und ja, ich bin gerade in Bamberg, und sonst in Hof...
Speziell würd mich der Klinikumswald interessieren, aber mit dem Bike erste rein und hochfahren um dann nichts zu finden.. is nicht so toll  Also falls jemand was weis, wäre es cool, wenn man ein paar Tipps bekommen könnte.


----------



## rebirth (9. August 2011)

...ich helf dir gern ma beim suchen *g


----------



## Blackmood (10. September 2011)

Weiß net ob es dir noch was hilft / ob du noch da bist, aber ab dem Klinikum kann man schön einen Teil des Indianerpfads fahren, was ich öfters mache.

Zu finden hier: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.35479.html

Ich fahr dazu immer oben am Klinikum rein und fahr dann bis zu mir heim nach Pettstadt über Neuhaus. Kannst ja ma auschecken 

Sonst kenn ich dort leider auch keine / bis nicht erwähnenswerte Trails. Aber Indianderpfad is fein.

Hoffe ich konnt dir weiterhelfen


----------



## XGodFreeX (13. September 2011)

Hy

Gibt es im Raum Baunach/ Breitangüßbach Trails? die auch Freerider mäßig sind?

Kenne noch nichts dort. 

Fährt jemand von euch hier in der Gegend ab und zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (13. September 2011)

XGodFreeX schrieb:


> Raum Baunach/ Breitangüßbach



Hast ein Auto? Wie weit würdest denn maximal zum "Start" fahren?


----------



## derwolf02 (13. September 2011)

Nicht gerade "freeridermäßig" - aber schön flowig:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.54266.html

Fahr mal zur Stufenburg. Das ist ca. 2 km westlich von Baunach bzw. 1,5 südlich von Drogendorf. Ist ne alte Burgruine, von der aber nur noch ein paar Hügel übrig sind. Da gibt's ein paar Sprünge und Rampen. Gib das mal bei Google Maps ein:
49.988428,10.812507
Hier die Tour dazu: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.7186.html

Der Downhill vom Veitenstein runter ist auch ganz nett:
50.016543,10.756665


----------



## edelstoff (14. September 2011)

ey das heißt dorgendorf

ja stiefenburg und veitenstein bin ich auch öfters mal vertreten. 

mehr gibts downhillmäßig nicht die welt.

die fa. messingschlager baut einen "minibikebark", dirttrack und bissl downhill an denen ihrer neuen halle in baunach richtung reckendorf.

aber ob der öffentlich wird weiß ich ich nicht, könnte man aber mit einer abfahrt von der stiefenburg gut kombinieren.

mfg


----------



## derwolf02 (14. September 2011)

Dorgendorf - klar. Wie komm ich nur auf Drogendorf....

Bikeparks in der Geechend kenn ich nur die drei Lines bei Schammelsdorf im Wald (N 49.926541, E 11.017077) oder bei Schweinfurt im Wald.
Rein geht's ca. hier: N 50.080415, E 10.27801, ausgespuckt wird man hier N 50.079974, E 10.283418.
Ein paar Sprünge, ein paar Anlieger und Waschbretter - ganz nett zu fahren.


----------



## skateson (15. September 2011)

--


----------



## skateson (15. September 2011)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Nicht gerade "freeridermäßig" - aber schön flowig:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.54266.html
> 
> Fahr mal zur Stufenburg. Das ist ca. 2 km westlich von Baunach bzw. 1,5 südlich von Drogendorf. Ist ne alte Burgruine, von der aber nur noch ein paar Hügel übrig sind. Da gibt's ein paar Sprünge und Rampen. Gib das mal bei Google Maps ein:
> ...




Wenn mich da jemand mal mitnehmen würde wäre es ganz gut.


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2011)

Jemand bock morgen mit zum ochsenkopf zu fahren? Bike könnte ich mitnehmen, ich nehm meins nicht mit. Ich habe eines gemietet zum "Probefahren".


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. Oktober 2011)

jetzt gibts ihn doch wieder - den winterpokal. 

ich trage mal unser schammelsreiter-team ein


----------



## edelstoff (20. Oktober 2011)

servus,

geht einer von euch auch zur eoft in die konzerthalle nach bamberg am 14.11.2011?

mfg


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2011)

sagt mir nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edelstoff (21. Oktober 2011)

einfach mal googlen. european outdoor film tour. Ist so art film, der aus vielen einzelnen szenen von extremsportarten zusammengeschnitten ist, die so im laufe des jahres entstanden sind. auch natürlich viel mtb szenen. 

mfg


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Oktober 2011)

ich war letztes jahr dort. war echt klasse. aber auf viel mtb braucht man nicht zu hoffen. dieses jahr eben 1 beitrag von ca. 10. bei den film handelt es sich meist auch "nur" um ausschnitte aus "ganzen" filmen. ist aber schon mal sehenswert.


----------



## derwolf02 (6. November 2011)

Ich fahr die letzten Wochen immer abschnittsweise den Frankenweg (www.frankenweg.de). Heute war der Abschnitt im Wiesenttal dran. Einfach genial! Ziemlich kraftraubend, aber geniale Trails und traumhafte Aussicht in's Wiesenttal. Ich hab's mit ner Runde über Veilbronn, Wüstenstein und das Aufsesstal kombiniert. Die beste Stelle ist die "Felsenschlucht" bei Streitberg. Ziemlich schmal...

http://youtu.be/Gq1Emv7r8HU


----------



## Tom:-) (7. November 2011)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Ich fahr die letzten Wochen immer abschnittsweise den Frankenweg (www.frankenweg.de). Heute war der Abschnitt im Wiesenttal dran. Einfach genial! Ziemlich kraftraubend, aber geniale Trails und traumhafte Aussicht in's Wiesenttal. Ich hab's mit ner Runde über Veilbronn, Wüstenstein und das Aufsesstal kombiniert. Die beste Stelle ist die "Felsenschlucht" bei Streitberg. Ziemlich schmal...
> 
> http://youtu.be/Gq1Emv7r8HU



auch empfehlenswert ist der abschnitt von gräfenberg bis schnaittach.


----------



## derwolf02 (7. November 2011)

Den wollte ich ursprünglich machen - aber dann war mir die Anfahrt zu weit.

Für 2012 ist schon das Projekt "Frankenweg" geplant. Ich werd ihn mit ein paar Kumpels abschnittsweise abfahren. Die Teile, die ich bisher unter die Stollen genommen hab (Gügel/Giechburg, Stübig/Staffelberg, usw.), waren sehr vielversprechend!


----------



## rebirth (7. November 2011)

Wolltest du dich net eh mal melden?


----------



## derwolf02 (7. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wolltest du dich net eh mal melden?



Wie schaut's denn am Sonntag aus? Sollen wir bei gutem Wetter was machen? So ab Bamberg Richtung Fränkische?


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. November 2011)

da wäre ich mal dabei


----------



## rebirth (7. November 2011)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn am Sonntag aus? Sollen wir bei gutem Wetter was machen? So ab Bamberg Richtung Fränkische?



Hmm. Sonntags bin ich früh immer mit den Steigerwaldbikern unterwegs. Da könntest ja evtl ma mit fürn anfang!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf02 (7. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hmm. Sonntags bin ich früh immer mit den Steigerwaldbikern unterwegs. Da könntest ja evtl ma mit fürn anfang!?



Gerne.
Wann trefft ihr euch denn und wo?


----------



## rebirth (7. November 2011)

Zitat: 

@ all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











hallo Leute ich bins mal wieder!

Mal was wieder für die Erinnerung tun - Feierabendrunde ins Sand 

Treffpunkt wie gehabt bei Bikeoldie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Sand/main, Finkenweg 5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




auch die Zeit wird beibehalten: Treffen um 18:30 Uhr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zitat Ende =)

Bezieht sich allerdings auf Mittwoch. Da ist immer 18:30 angesagt, natürlich mit LICHT  Sonntags um 09:00, gleicher Ort. Is halt ein stück "Anreise" nötig, lohnt sich aber. Gefahren wird eigentlich immer, wenns wetterbedingt nicht "geht" wird vorher bescheid gesagt.. aber selbst dann fahren welche


----------



## rebirth (8. November 2011)

Derwolf: ist für dich Sonntag, oder Mittwoch interessant? Sonntags kanns auch mal weiter weg gehen. Mittwochs sind "immer" touren rund "um" Sand.


----------



## derwolf02 (8. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Derwolf: ist für dich Sonntag, oder Mittwoch interessant? Sonntags kanns auch mal weiter weg gehen. Mittwochs sind "immer" touren rund "um" Sand.



Hi rebirth,
Mittwoch geht leider nicht. Aber ich bin am Sonntag dabei.

Bis dann!


----------



## rebirth (10. November 2011)

Moin. Also momentan ist die überlegung sonntag wieder was größeres zu Starten. Ich geb noch rechtzeitig bescheid! 

Grüße


----------



## derwolf02 (11. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Moin. Also momentan ist die überlegung sonntag wieder was größeres zu Starten. Ich geb noch rechtzeitig bescheid!
> 
> Grüße



Und? Wie schaut's aus? Das Wetter soll ja ordentlich werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (11. November 2011)

Morgen 13:05 Start in Scheßlitz Richtung Staffelberg, Vierzehnheiligen ....


----------



## derwolf02 (11. November 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Morgen 13:05 Start in Scheßlitz Richtung Staffelberg, Vierzehnheiligen ....



Da bin ich am Dienstag letzte Woche gefahren. Ab Stübig den Frankenweg bis zum Staffelberg - das ist echt ein super Abschnitt.

Morgen bin ich leider schon vergeben. Ich wollte am Sonntagmorgen mal mit rebirth und seinen Kumpels aus Sand ne Runde drehen.


----------



## rebirth (12. November 2011)

Ich sag dir noch bescheid wie und was. Ich weiß selber noch net wircklich was.


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2011)

Die Seite mit den Lampen:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100

Der Link zum Thread 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434995&page=68


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. November 2011)

wo wart ihr heute morgen?


----------



## derwolf02 (13. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Die Seite mit den Lampen:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100
> 
> Der Link zum Thread
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434995&page=68



Ich hab die Infos zur Gopro und den Link zum Film in's Steigerwald-Forum gepostet.


----------



## rebirth (13. November 2011)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> wo wart ihr heute morgen?



Sand am Main  -jeden Mittwoch 18:30 und Sonntags 09:00. Kannst ja auch mit


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. November 2011)




----------



## rebirth (14. November 2011)

Zur Erinnerung:

Feierabendrunde in Sand am Mittwoch den 16.11.11.

 Treffpunkt wie gehabt bei Bike-oldie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - Sand am Main, Finkenweg 5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auch die Zeit wird beibehalten: Treffen um 18:30 Uhr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LICHT nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. November 2011)

infiziert vom night-ride-virus die ankündigung für unseren nächsten night-ride

mittwoch (23.11.), 17:30 in schammelsdorf, ca. 2,5 h, ca. 1000hm, anschließend besprechung im knoblach

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (18. November 2011)

ist das eine erklärung für die enormen fahrzeiten der spitzenleute im winterpokal??

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/fahrkultur/0,1518,795725,00.html


----------



## rebirth (18. November 2011)

500km am tag? Aaahja...

Wegen eurer feierabendrunde: wieviele seid ihr denn? Vielleicht lässt sich ja mal was mit den sand'ern ausmachen solang das wetter noch mitmacht.


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. November 2011)

ab wie vielen lohnt es denn??


----------



## rebirth (20. November 2011)

Lohnen? Was meinst du? 
Wir ham uns heut erst drüber unterhalten das wir ma in bbg fahren könnten. 
Wie wärs mal mit friesner wart oder altenburg oder so?


----------



## Frankenbiker (20. November 2011)

rebirth schrieb:


> Wegen eurer feierabendrunde: wieviele seid ihr denn?


----------



## rebirth (20. November 2011)

Ich meinte z.B. am 23. Wieviel ihr da so ca. seid.


----------



## rebirth (22. November 2011)

So gleich mal Sorry für Doppelpost, aber Ihr wollt ja benachrichtig werden das ich was geschrieben hab *gg 

FALLS es mit Eurer Runde nix wird:

Feierabendrunde in Sand am 23.11.11

Treffpunkt bei Bike-oldie, Sand am Main - Finkenweg 5
Zeit wie immer: 18:30 Uhr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_LICHT_ nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt hamma's! Der diessaisonige Eisbär-Ride ist abgesagt.


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2011)

Kein wunder das sich keiner anmeldet. Ich für meinen teil hör zum ersten mal davon! 

Wann startet ihr wieder ne runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nico1981 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Wollte euch einladen mal bei Facebook unter Biken Bamberg reinzuschauen. Das ist eine offene gruppe für leute die nicht allein biken wollen. Ich hab damit letztes jahr angefangen und will dieses jahr noch mehr touren und harten erstellen. für touren tip und gps daten währe ich sehr dankbar. schaut mal rein und scxhreibt mir mal wie ihr das findest oder was man besser machen kann. gruß nico

www.facebook.com/groups/164944233563353/


----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2012)

Bitte einladen! Diese gruppe such ich schon lange!


----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2012)

das war schnell ^^ thx!


----------



## rebirth (10. Januar 2012)

Zur Erinnerung:

Feierabendrunde in Sand am Main, am Mittwoch den 11.01.12.

Treffpunkt wie gehabt bei Bike-oldie - Sand am Main, Finkenweg 5

auch die Zeit wird beibehalten: Treffen um 18:30 Uhr

LICHT nicht vergessen!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Gibt es bei euch in Bamberg diesen Frühling evtl. ein Rennen? 
Ich wohne seit kurzem in Bayreuth und hab Lust, mal wieder auf Zeit zu fahren 

Danke!


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Januar 2012)

fast jeden sonntag zum held 

ohne spaß: http://www.bikemarathon.net/index.php

das "bamberger" mtb-rennen ist nicht soo übel 

m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Januar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## rebirth (18. Januar 2012)

Feierabendrunde in Sand am Main, am Mittwoch den 18.01.12.

Treffpunkt wie immer - Sand am Main, Finkenweg 5

auch die Zeit wird beibehalten: Treffen um 18:30 Uhr

LICHT nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. Februar 2012)

Unwort des Jahres 2012 - schon jetzt: "Trockene Kälte" (mit schwärmerischem Unterton) :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## mabi (19. März 2012)




----------



## haudegen92 (15. April 2012)

Moin,
Da ich nun im Bamberg studiere und auch gerne mal gemuetliche Runden mit dem Bike mache, wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr mir ein paar schoene Trail-Strecken um Bamberg herum empfehlen koennt.
Kenne mich leider noch garnicht aus und haette Lust mal ein paar Strecken abzufahren.
Bin fuer jeden Tour-Tipp dankbar!
Vielen Dank und auf ein munteres Radeln. 
haudegen


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. April 2012)

am mittwoch nehmen wir so gegen 17:30/18:00 für 2 stunden die trails der stammberg-arena unter die stollen, falls interesse besteht...


----------



## deny (2. Mai 2012)

Gibts wieder neue Termine zum mitfahren? Immer raus damit


----------



## Frankenbiker (14. Mai 2012)

morgen dienstag 18:00 schammeldorf vor knoblach  -  FSMM-testrunde


----------



## deny (29. Mai 2012)

Sacht mal gibts die Jungs noch oder kennt die einer? 

http://www.bod24.de.vu/

sind aus Bamberg.


----------



## skateson (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo

gibts die Strecken bei Schammelsdorf noch? Würde sie mal gerne fahren.

Was gibt es bei der Stiefenburg , wieviele sprünge usw.

Gruß sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edelstoff (18. Juni 2012)

die strecken gibts leider nicht mehr bei schammelsdorf...

und bei der stiefenburg kannst es leider auch vergessen mit sprünge.

wenn ich da mal was kleines baue, wird es gleich wieder abgerissen!

fahre eigentlich nur noch semberg, da sind genug trails vorhanden!

mfg


----------



## skateson (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Danke für die Infos.

Semberg hast du da Infos für mich ? 

Wo liegen dich Strecken GPS daten wäre da gut.

Wie ist die Streckenbeschaffenheit dort, Sprünge oder so?

Gruß sven


----------



## edelstoff (18. Juni 2012)

hallo!

gps daten hab ich leider keine, weil ich einfach immer drauf losfahre und trails suche.

da wurde echt viel gemacht! aber keine ahnung ob das alles legal ist.

teilweise krasse sachen dabei. 

fahre wenns feucht ist mit muddy marry, weils doch recht schnell dort schmierig wird. 

mfg


----------



## skateson (18. Juni 2012)

danke für die infos nochmal.

kannst du kurz beschreiben wo ungefähr die trails liegen.

kannst auch mich per PM die beschreibung schicken.

muss ja nicht jeder wissen


----------



## Frankenbiker (25. Juni 2012)

Mittwoch MTB-Feierabendrunde um 17:45 ab Schammelsdorf
2 Stunden zügig
nur kurze Besprechung wg. Fussi


----------



## Deleted225502 (27. Juni 2012)

servus Leute,
aufm Semberg würde ich jetz mal aufpassen, der Jäger hat mich dort letztens vorgewarnt, das iein Bauer dort bald Stacheldrähte auf Kopfhöhe reinspannen will 
und ansonsten michelsberg/Altenburg/giechburg 

MfG


----------



## edelstoff (28. Juni 2012)

da stellt sich mir die frage, ob das überhaupt rechtens ist? 

klar es ist sein wald, aber könnte ja auch ein fussgänger oder jäger/waldarbeiter gegen den stacheldraht laufen.

werd mal paar trails abgehen und sehen wie viel davon in die tat umgesetzt wird. 

mfg


----------



## Deleted225502 (28. Juni 2012)

da ist nix rechtens, wenn da was passiert wird der ja dafür verantwortlich gemacht, egal obs ein Wanderer oder MTBler war, auch wenns SEIN wald ist
anstatt das er Schilder aufställt oder iwie absperrt...
aber gibt ja auch noch genug andere Strecken hier


----------



## skateson (28. Juni 2012)

gossenboss schrieb:


> servus Leute,
> aufm Semberg würde ich jetz mal aufpassen, der Jäger hat mich dort letztens vorgewarnt, das iein Bauer dort bald Stacheldrähte auf Kopfhöhe reinspannen will
> und ansonsten michelsberg/Altenburg/giechburg
> 
> MfG




Danke für die vorwarnung, wollte demnächst dort mal fahren. daraus wird wo nichts.

Michelsberg/ altenburg/ Gichburg wie finde ich dort die Strecken?
Welche beschaffenheit haben die Strecken dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (6. Juli 2012)

giechburg würd mich auch interessieren, ob es da schöne abfahrten gibt.


----------



## foerst1991 (7. Juli 2012)

Jemand mal ne Tour in gegend Friesener Warte geplant der man sich anschließen könnte? Komme nämlich dort aus der Gegend und immer alleine Fahren ist auch nicht der Hit^^


----------



## Aubi (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen...
komme aus den südwestlichen Landkreis...
und hätte gegen nen paar gemeinsame tour´n nix einzuwenden


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2012)

3 versuche? hmmm. Stegaurach?


----------



## Aubi (18. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> 3 versuche? hmmm. Stegaurach?


falsch, noch 2 versuche :-D


----------



## rebirth (18. Juli 2012)

südlicher? Westlicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ihr hab ja alle mitbekommen das alle Trails am Semberg geschlossen worden,und das sicher nicht die einzigen sein werden.
Um die Legalisierung und bau von Trails voranzutreiben wollen wir einen MTB verein Bamberg Gründe.
Also wen ihr auch in Zukunft noch Trails Fahren wollt hier Mitmachen. https://www.facebook.com/groups/BikenBamberg/417090828348691/?notif_t=group_comment_reply

Gruß Aki


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. September 2012)

skateson schrieb:


> Danke für die vorwarnung, wollte demnächst dort mal fahren. daraus wird wo nichts.
> 
> Michelsberg/ altenburg/ Gichburg wie finde ich dort die Strecken?
> Welche beschaffenheit haben die Strecken dort.



Da gibt es keine Strecken.......nur Wanderwege auf denen man auch Radeln kann. An Wochenenden sehr gut besucht = Rücksicht



TeamAki schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ihr hab*t* ja alle mitbekommen das alle Trails am Semberg geschlossen worden *sind* und das sicher nicht die einzigen sein werden.
> Um die Legalisierung und *B*au von Trails voranzutreiben*,* wollen wir einen MTB *V*erein Bamberg *g*ründe*n*. *(Sowas gibt es doch schon bzw. gab es zumindest)*
> Also wen*n* ihr auch in Zukunft noch Trails *f*ahren wollt*,* hier *m*itmachen. https://www.facebook.com/groups/BikenBamberg/417090828348691/?notif_t=group_comment_reply
> ...



Genau, wenn Ihr alle weiterhin im Wald fahren wollt, dann immer schön die Schaufel auspacken 

Fratzenbuch ist mindestens genauso überflüssig wie ein Schaufelkiddy auf Wanderwegen. Sommerferien gehören verboten.


----------



## gzero (12. Oktober 2012)

lieber mal überschreiben....


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich tip mal auf ja. Wissen tu ichs aber net


----------



## rocase (12. Oktober 2012)

gzero schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich in einem Zaun gekracht:
> Bin bei der Altenburg einen kleinen Trail gefahren Richtung Waizendorf. Dann kam ein Schild zwar "Privatweg -auf eigene Gefahr". Bin dann weitergefahre: Dann kam eine Wiese und davor ein Zaun: Absolut nicht sichtbar. Mich hat es total Überschlagen und es hätte bös Enden können. Da es ein Privatweg war,denke ich ist es wohl absolut meine Schuild, oder ?


 
erstmal gut, dass dir nichts dabei passiert ist.

Ich würde schon sagen, dass die Schuld bei dir liegt, da der Eigentümer ja durch das Schild (Privatweg - auf eigene Gefahr) zum einen  darauf hingewiesen hat, dass es ein "Privatweg" ist und wenn man diesen betritt / befährt, dies auf eigen Gefahr tut. 

Gruss
Robert


----------



## punkd (24. November 2012)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine Strecken.......nur Wanderwege auf denen man auch Radeln kann. An Wochenenden sehr gut besucht = Rücksicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was spricht gegen einen Verein?


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. November 2012)

Gegen einen Verein überhaupt nichts. Gabs auch vor 15 oder mehr Jahren schon. "Mountainbiking Bamberg" oder so ähnlich.
Gegen die "illegale" Schaufelei allerdings eine ganze Menge.

PS: was ist aus dem Post 



> Schön das du dich für deinen Sport und die Trails in unserer Umgebung einsetzt.



geworden?


----------



## punkd (27. November 2012)

Ja das war ne falsche Wortwahl  weil ich deinen Post darüber falsch verstanden habe. Schorry


----------



## Deleted 235477 (27. November 2012)

"Da gibt es keine Strecken.......nur Wanderwege auf denen man auch Radeln kann. An Wochenenden sehr gut besucht = Rücksicht"

Du kennst dich wohl nicht wirklich in der gegen aus oder willst du alle Trails für dich alleine.

Michelsberg: Dort gibt es FR und Dh Strecken, wer die nicht sieht dürft Blind sein.

Altenburg: Dort ist auch ein schöne abfahrt, auf der kein Wanderer unterwegs sind, einfach mal schauen.

Gichburg: Leider für Biker verboten und viele viele Wanderer, macht nur Spass wen das Wetter schlecht ist.

Staffelberg: gleich wie Gichburg dafür Längste abfahre in der Gegend, es gibt Nebenwege auf denen nicht viel Los ist.

Semberg: Leider wurden die meisten Trails gesperrt. Dass was die Harvester zurücklassen ist aber auch super als Trail zu Gebrauchen.

Rund um Pottenstein; Viele Ausgeschilderte Mtb Wege Püttlachtal einfach nur ein Traum.


Noch was Speziell zu den Semberg die meisten Trails waren dort schon Mindesten 2 Jahren.
Ob sie wegen dem anlegen eines Stück Trails durch ein eh schon Tote Monokultur gesperrt worden sind oder weil die Holz Industrie gerade wieder in der ecke war dass werden wir nie erfahren.
Noch was, die meisten Trails die ich kannte waren auf alten Forst wegen oder Zugänge zu Jägerständen.
Es wurde sogar die abfahrt von der Helenenkapelle gesperrt obwohl die von Holzindustrie und dann von Wanderern angelegt wurden. 

[email protected] Klasse aussage die Schaufelkiddy waren es wieder, hast du gesehen dass es Kinder waren oder hast du was gegen Junge Menschen????


----------



## punkd (7. Dezember 2012)

und jetzt geben wir uns alle wieder die Pfote und sind wieder lieb zueinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voli-vo (17. März 2013)

hey hallo ich such paar leute die jetz dann ab dem frühjahr bissl fränkische mit mir fahrn... fahr meistens so die ecke ebermannstadt, muggendorf und friesner warte dort kenn ich paar trails ebermannstadt auch, aber sonst noch wenig..wär schön wenn was zamhehn würde.. mit paar leute die am besten auch bissl kundig in der gegend sind


----------



## foerst1991 (17. März 2013)

Hey ich wohne in der Nähe der friesener warte du kannst dich ja gerne melden wenn du mal wieder in der Nähe deine runde fährst 

Gesendet von meinem Full AOSP on EndeavorU mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## voli-vo (17. März 2013)

foerst1991 schrieb:


> Hey ich wohne in der Nähe der friesener warte du kannst dich ja gerne melden wenn du mal wieder in der Nähe deine runde fährst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Full AOSP on EndeavorU mit Tapatalk 2



hey super... gibts echt noch bikeveteranen in meiner umgebung?  ja muss noch auf mein neues rad warten hoff das klappt diese woche...


----------



## foerst1991 (19. März 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> hey super... gibts echt noch bikeveteranen in meiner umgebung? jo bin ziemlich oft auf der friesner unterwegs... und kenn dadurch auch paar trails.. kennst dich ja dann auch aus oben?! ja muss noch auf mein neues rad warten hoff das klappt diese woche...



Ja das Wetter spielt ja leider auch noch nicht richtig mit :/ ja ein paar trails kenne ich auch   hab dir ne pn geschrieben  

Gesendet von meinem Full AOSP on EndeavorU mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## voli-vo (26. April 2013)

was issn los die saison is voll im gang, und nix geht zam in und um bamberg?! is traurig...


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

hmmm.. ^^ grad is voll am regnen  sonntag evtl wieder weng was machen.


----------



## voli-vo (27. April 2013)

ausser der rebirth...der is i-wie immer da


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. April 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> ausser der rebirth...der is i-wie immer da



so "immer" wie du 

dienstag- oder mittwochabend fahren wir regelmäßig. ich sage das nächste mal bescheid


----------



## voli-vo (27. April 2013)

das forum besteht nicht nur aus diesem thread...info ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (27. April 2013)

und länger als ein vierteljahr


----------



## voli-vo (27. April 2013)

wenn ich am 25.6 letzten jahres das letzte mal was in diesen thread geschrieben hätte würd ich meine kauleiste schön zusammengezwickt lassen...


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. April 2013)

mmmhh


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> dienstag- oder mittwochabend fahren wir regelmäßig. ich sage das nächste mal bescheid



fahrt ihr noch die tour von schammelsdorf richtung frisener?


----------



## Frankenbiker (27. April 2013)

schon


----------



## rebirth (27. April 2013)

Wenn ihr "oben" auf mich wartet fahr ich ma wieder mit. Diesmal mit passender waffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (27. April 2013)

Ok ;-)


----------



## Tomak (1. Mai 2013)

Servus aus Bamberg !

Bin noch nicht so lange im Forum und über diesen Thread gestolpert.

Geht hier wirklich so wenig, oder sitzt ihr permanent auf dem Rad ??

Das mit dem MTB Verein war ne lustige Sache.......damals. Ich war ein Gründungsmitglied.

Waren heute erst im Stammberg-/Ludwag-/Giechburgbereich unterwegs.
War goil - trotz 1. Mai Wahnsinn.

Viele Grüße
Tomak


----------



## voli-vo (1. Mai 2013)

kriegst z.z nur dumme antworten, oder gar keine...siehe oben (gilt nicht für alle!!!)


----------



## Tomak (1. Mai 2013)

Halt ich aus.....kein Problem. Es war schon vor 20 Jahren mit dem MTB Verein etwas "schwierig".


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## voli-vo (1. Mai 2013)

20 jahre?.. find ich interessant. da war dann mtb das heutige enduro oder?


----------



## Tomak (1. Mai 2013)

Wir sind halt mit Hardtails rumgehampelt, was halt so mit Federwegen von 6-8cm so geht. Einige hatten schon Fullies, wie GT, Gary Fisher usw. mit lustigen Elastomersystemen. Irgend ein Deutsches Fully war auch dabei, mir fällt der Namen grad nicht ein.

Der fränkische Tag hatte auch berichtet. 

Die Strecken sind die selben, vom Michaelsberger Wald bis zum Trockental.
Heute halt altersgerecht mit 150/160mm Federweg.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## voli-vo (1. Mai 2013)

hehe richtige veteranen halt ludwag- giechburg is lustig ham wir letztes jahr gemacht, richtig schöne abschnitte drin, und auch insgesamt toll ohne straße zu fahrn


----------



## Deleted 235477 (1. Mai 2013)

Im IBC ist nicht so viel los, im FB ist ein bisschen mehr los (eher CC).
 Der Versuch in FB einen NEUEN Mtb Verein zu gründen, ist ja leider kläglich gescheitert.




 Bein einer Enduro AM Runde oder n`bisschen FR am Michelsberg wäre ich auch dabei, für CC ist mein Rad zu schwer und ich zu schwach.


 Biker gibt es ja mehr als genug in der Gegend; letzten Sonntag bin ich im Kemmner Wald 20 Bikern und einer 5-6 Mann starken Gruppe begegnet.


----------



## voli-vo (1. Mai 2013)

jo ich auch, nur auf größere gruppen 4+ hab ich keine lust


----------



## rebirth (1. Mai 2013)

bin gern "mal" dabei 

Bei mir gilt aber gleiches: Eher kein CC-Rad am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Wohne inder Nähe von Trunstadt, würde auch gerne mich ja mal ner Gruppe hier anschließen.

Fahre eher Enduro , CC ist nicht so mein Ding.

Oder könnt ihr mir Strecken empfehlen, mit GPS-Track wäre gut.

Würde mich über sinnvolle Kommentare freuen.

Gruß


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

wir sind also bis hierhin kein cc club seh ich das richtig?


----------



## skateson (2. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> wir sind also bis hierhin kein cc club seh ich das richtig?




Denke nicht.so was ich bis jetz im Thread gelesen habe.

Könnte auch mal nach Bamberg kommen um da was mitzufahren.


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

in bbg kenn ich leider garnix. gibt in/um dippach irgendwas?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Mai 2013)

Kleine Gruppen finde ich Gut.
Wie ist euere Fitness?

Wie sieht am Wochenende aus?


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

wo ist das problem bei größeren gruppen? Glaub im "umkreis" gibts keine schlüsselstellen wo man sich anstellen müsste weil erst 20 andere runtereiern müssen 

Wenns nur 4 sein dürfen muss gewürfelt werden wer wieder heimfahren muss 

*EDIT* Glaub das wetter wird bescheiden am WE. Hast du was in petto? Kennst was anständiges? Das beste, in der gegend, ist ja "gesperrt" worden.


----------



## skateson (2. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> in bbg kenn ich leider garnix. gibt in/um dippach irgendwas?



Also um dippach rum kenne ich nix gutes nur waldautobahn, wie siehst mit enduro\freeride mäßigen strecken um Bamberg aus die man mit ner Tour verbindet?

Habe hier was gelesen mit friesener warte oder Giechburg usw. !

Wie ist es dort?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Mai 2013)

Im Bamberg am den Michelsberg gibt es 3-4 verschieden FR strecken.
Sind auf jeden fall das beste was es hier an FR gibt.

Ich Denke Giechburg und Michelsberg lassen sich verbinden.

Ich mag kleine Runden einfach mehr.


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

also ich selbst kenn nur den "Indianer pfad" und den "downhill" von der altenburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Mai 2013)

Bei Interesse könnte man sich mal am Michelsberg Treffen ein paar Trails fahren.

Ich hab Giechburg und Altenburg verwechselt.

Altenburg und  Michelsberg lassen sich gut verbinden.

Giechburg,Gügel ist auch ganz schön, kenn ich aber nur vom Wandern, dort herrscht ja strickte Bike verbot.


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> wo ist das problem bei größeren gruppen? Glaub im "umkreis" gibts keine schlüsselstellen wo man sich anstellen müsste weil erst 20 andere runtereiern müssen
> 
> Wenns nur 4 sein dürfen muss gewürfelt werden wer wieder heimfahren muss
> 
> *EDIT* Glaub das wetter wird bescheiden am WE. Hast du was in petto? Kennst was anständiges? Das beste, in der gegend, ist ja "gesperrt" worden.



nein nicht wenns ne neue gruppe ist die entsteht...ich meint bestand 4 +x weste bescheid?


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

naja friesner kann man schon paar std. füllen... altenburg war ich erst einmal war aber auch ganz schön, kannte mich hald ned aus und bin daher den naheliegendsten trail gefahren, aber der war schon toll,und gibt ja da wohl au noch was mehr zu fahren...


----------



## Tomak (2. Mai 2013)

Es wird.....   und ganz sicher kein CC Club.
(Nichts gegen die CC Fahrer)

Die Lines im Michel sind echt nicht schlecht. Da sind Sachen (Sprünge) drin, die kann ich definitiv nicht fahren. Bin ja auch der Clubälteste 

Giechburg gibt's schon was......und in der nähe ist der Steinbruch in Ludwag, da gibt's ein paar Abfahrten, die ich als "freien Fall" bezeichnen würde.
Kann man schön verbinden, das ganze.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

Also wenn jeder ein bischen was kennt bekommen wir schon was zamm  wann habt ihr zeit? Hätt morgen frei.


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Es wird.....   und ganz sicher kein CC Club.
> (Nichts gegen die CC Fahrer)
> 
> Die Lines im Michel sind echt nicht schlecht. Da sind Sachen (Sprünge) drin, die kann ich definitiv nicht fahren. Bin ja auch der Clubälteste
> ...


du fährst ludwag die hänge runter? respekt!!!! da hab ich mich ordentlich lang gemacht damals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also wenn jeder ein bischen was kennt bekommen wir schon was zamm  wann habt ihr zeit? Hätt morgen frei.


der rebirth will gleich nägel mit köpf machen hab leider keinen urlaub


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

Dann halt samstag


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Mai 2013)

Samstag oder Sonntag beides gut.

 Wo solls hingehen?.


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

so weng bamberg? wenns wetter einigermaßen hinhaut...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Mai 2013)

Der Michel ist bei dem Wetter extrem matschig, ich finde das macht erst nach 3-4 Tagen Sonne richtig Laune.


 Ich war erst 1mal bei der Friesner und da war es trocken, wie ist es da bei Matschwetter ?


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

naja dreckig ne trocknet aber relativ schnell au wieder ab..


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> naja dreckig ne trocknet aber relativ schnell au wieder ab..





Hab ich mir fast gedacht


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

und manchmal kommt der regen au noch von oben und fällt dir echt aufn kopf...true story


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Mai 2013)

Mir fällt er nur auf dem Helm


 Ich sage es mal so, die Trails am Michelsberg sind teilweise schon trocken schwer (für mich), wenn es sehr matschig ist, wirds zu viel für meine Fat Albert.


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

selbigen hab ich auch naja wenns grad geregnet hat wird fast jeder trail zur heartless bitch..würd ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Mai 2013)

Stimmt Stimmt.
 Also wenn Interesse besteht könne wir auch zum Michel.
 Bin für alles offen.


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

ich auch...ausser für rosa klingeln und fahrradständer oder wir machen mal so nen rockerblock durch die stadt


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

Was gibts denn am/beim michl?

Rockerblock? Wassn das?


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

grad so meiner fantasie entsprungenweist scho was ich mein


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was gibts denn am/beim michl?
> 
> Rockerblock? Wassn das?




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFoB4-_M7Jk"]Downhill Bamberg - YouTube[/nomedia]

Dass dürfte der schwerer Trail sein, mit 5 Meter Gap 

 Die anderen sind leichter


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

wilde hünd das vid kenn ich echt toll


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

Sowas gibts in bbg?  
Is mir total neu. 
(Springen trau ich mich zwar nicht, aber ok..)


----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

gell rebirth..da schaust...ging mir genauso...


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

Also ANSCHAUEN würd ich mir die strecke schon gern mal. Vielleicht lässt sichs ja irgendwie verbinden bzw. mit einbauen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voli-vo (2. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Also ANSCHAUEN würd ich mir die strecke schon gern mal. Vielleicht lässt sichs ja irgendwie verbinden bzw. mit einbauen?!



gute idee vll. i-wie mitn rockerblock...geht bestimmt


----------



## skateson (2. Mai 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag beides gut.
> 
> Wo solls hingehen?.



Also ich wäre am sonntag mit dabei.

Wie schaut es mit eurer Fitness aus?


----------



## rebirth (2. Mai 2013)

Sonntag fahr ich fast immer fränkische.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (3. Mai 2013)

Am Michel ist für jeden was dabei.

Ich bin total Fit nur mein Rad ist zu schwer 
1.Hometrail 1std 16km 220hm
2.Hometrail  2 std so 13-14km  400-440hm
Wenn es mehr wird werd ich immer langsamer

Samstag Michel mit Altenburg???


----------



## Tomak (3. Mai 2013)

Ja.....das ist die eine Line. Es gibt noch ein bis zwei. Gut rausgesucht.

Samstag ist die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 70 %. Mal schaun.

Altenburg, Bruderwald, Michaelsberg da kann mann ne schöne Runde bahn.

Grüßa
Tomak


----------



## skateson (3. Mai 2013)

Also am Sonntag wäre ich mit dabei,  Samstage habe ich keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voli-vo (3. Mai 2013)

sonntag is der schönere tag am we morgen regnets immer wieder 
also am so würd ich auch mitfahrn....


----------



## Deleted 235477 (3. Mai 2013)

Besteht jetzt Interesse an einem gemeinsamen Ausflug.
 Meinetwegen aus Sonntag .


----------



## voli-vo (3. Mai 2013)

also sonntag wär ich und warsch. noch ein freund mit dabei...kommt nur drauf an wo und wann da wir warsch. von zee. aus losfahrn würden...was habt ihr jetz vor zu fahrn?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (3. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> also sonntag wär ich und warsch. noch ein freund mit dabei...kommt nur drauf an wo und wann da wir warsch. von zee. aus losfahrn würden...was habt ihr jetz vor zu fahrn?




Dann fällt der Michel flach, außer du siehst 20km als Aufwärmtraining an


----------



## voli-vo (3. Mai 2013)

ach ham ma letztes jahr zur altenburg auch gemacht...


----------



## skateson (3. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe Sonntag vormittag bis nachmittag zeit.

Was wir fahren ist mir egal ,kenne eh nix.

Müsst mir nur sagen wo wir uns treffen.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. Mai 2013)

So, was haltet ihr von morgen, so um 12.00 Uhr, die Micheltrails zu fahren, bei Interesse mit Altenburg zu einer Tour zu verbinden?
 Ein bisschen kenne ich mich da aus, falls sich kein Ortskundiger findet.




 Oder Friesener Warte, da kenne ich mich null aus?


----------



## voli-vo (4. Mai 2013)

also auf der friesner sind mein kollege und ich daheim können wir dir, oder euch auch was zeigen wie du willst


----------



## skateson (4. Mai 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> So, was haltet ihr von morgen, so um 12.00 Uhr, die Micheltrails zu fahren, bei Interesse mit Altenburg zu einer Tour zu verbinden?
> Ein bisschen kenne ich mich da aus, falls sich kein Ortskundiger findet.
> 
> 
> ...



12 uhr ist ne gute Zeit.

Mir ist es egal wo gefahren wird, kenne mich eh nicht aus.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. Mai 2013)

Wer wäre den jetzt Morgen mit dabei.
 Ich würde mir gerne mal den Friesner anschauen, hab aber auch kein Problem mit dem Michel.
 Müsste mir nur einer sagen wo ich Parken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voli-vo (4. Mai 2013)

ok...dann mach ma hald morgen friesner...bamber könn ma nächstes we oder so auch machen, weil morgen is ja auch das kulturerbelauf zeuchs da in bamberg...und viel los 1300 waldparkplatz, aki ich schreib dir gleich ne pn wie ma da hin kommt


----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. Mai 2013)

Stimmt dass hätte eh nicht geklappt die Altenburg ist ja dann Läufer Gebiet.


----------



## rebirth (4. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre unter der woche mal dabei. oder nächsten samstag.


----------



## foerst1991 (4. Mai 2013)

Mittwoch hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch Zeit für eine Ausfahrt


----------



## voli-vo (5. Mai 2013)

schmutzig wars heut...und schön


----------



## foerst1991 (5. Mai 2013)

Trotzdem war es geil nur bisschen wenig Kilometer


----------



## voli-vo (5. Mai 2013)

foerst1991 schrieb:


> Trotzdem war es geil nur bisschen wenig Kilometer


er wieder


----------



## foerst1991 (5. Mai 2013)

Ich als cc Fahrer darf das schon sagen


----------



## voli-vo (5. Mai 2013)

bergsteiger triffts besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (5. Mai 2013)

Ja war echt lustig .
 Mir tut auch fast nichts weh 









Wenig Km aber einiges an Hm.


----------



## zichl (5. Mai 2013)

Ja bäh, die sind ja dreckig. :beer: Wo wart ihr jetzt genau unterwegs?


----------



## voli-vo (5. Mai 2013)

mit deim rücken warst aber der schmutzigste ich weis du wollst nur im liegen schaun wie nass der trail noch is


----------



## voli-vo (5. Mai 2013)

zichl schrieb:


> Ja bäh, die sind ja dreckig. :beer: Wo wart ihr jetzt genau unterwegs?


auf der friesner sieht ma doch am schönen brunnenvorplatz


----------



## zichl (5. Mai 2013)

Ist das in Friesen? Muss ich wohl voll übersehen haben beim letzten mal.


----------



## voli-vo (5. Mai 2013)

spaß...das is buxdehude, und hinter uns, was du nicht sehn kannst, war der strand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (5. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> spaß...das is buxdehude, und hinter uns, was du nicht sehn kannst, war der strand




*Dreck macht glücklich*


http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratgeber/psychologie/news/hirnforschung_aid_52360.html


----------



## skateson (5. Mai 2013)

Ja war ne gute Tour und schöne Trails.


----------



## foerst1991 (5. Mai 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> *Dreck macht glücklich*
> 
> 
> http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratgeber/psychologie/news/hirnforschung_aid_52360.html



Kann ich bestätigen xD


----------



## zichl (5. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> spaß...das is buxdehude, und hinter uns, was du nicht sehn kannst, war der strand



Eierkopf


----------



## voli-vo (5. Mai 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> *Dreck macht glücklich*
> 
> 
> http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratgeber/psychologie/news/hirnforschung_aid_52360.html



also ich glaub die gefahr das wir 4 depri werden geht nach heut mal wiedergegen null


----------



## voli-vo (10. Mai 2013)

und wie schauts mit sonntag aus? wer fährt mit?


----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2013)

Wie siehts mit morgen aus?


----------



## voli-vo (10. Mai 2013)

bei mir schlecht...sa is werkertag


----------



## skateson (10. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> und wie schauts mit sonntag aus? wer fährt mit?



Also ich hätte am Sonntag Zeit.


----------



## voli-vo (10. Mai 2013)

skateson....dann sinn ma ja scho zu zweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. Mai 2013)

Sonntag wäre ich auch wieder dabei.
 Wenn es vom Wetter einigermaßen geht.


 Wo soll es denn hingehen.


----------



## foerst1991 (10. Mai 2013)

Sonntag bin ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder am Start


----------



## voli-vo (10. Mai 2013)

bamberg wollt ma uns mal anschaun oder?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. Mai 2013)

Der Michel besteht nur aus Schlamm.
 Und sonst gibt es nur noch den  Indianerpfad ist eher CC und die Altenburg.
 Oder hab ich was vergessen ?


----------



## skateson (11. Mai 2013)

Altenburg könnte man sich doch mal anschauen.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (11. Mai 2013)

Altenburg können wir machen und wenn es nicht reicht noch schnell zum Michel


----------



## voli-vo (11. Mai 2013)

ja das is ne gute idee....find ich


----------



## voli-vo (11. Mai 2013)

..und cc is doch was für unsren foerst(er)?!


----------



## foerst1991 (11. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> ..und cc is doch was für unsren foerst(er)?!



 jawohl kommt nur drauf an wann es los gehen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (11. Mai 2013)

Wann und wo soll Treffpunkt sein?


----------



## voli-vo (11. Mai 2013)

13-13.30 ? am besten irgendwo zentral in bamberg, dann müss ma zum schluss nicht mehr irgendwo zum auto hochpedalieren...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (11. Mai 2013)

Also ich Starte vom unter  Altenburg Parkplatz aus, Bamberg ist ******* zum Parken.


 Ich wär wieder für 13.00Uhr.


----------



## skateson (11. Mai 2013)

Okay. 13 Uhr klingt gut. Wie finde ich zum altenburg Parkplatz?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (11. Mai 2013)

skateson schrieb:


> Okay. 13 Uhr klingt gut. Wie finde ich zum altenburg Parkplatz?




Einfach hoch zur Altenburg fahren.  
 Erster großer Parkplatz rechts.
 Oder ganz oben direkt an der Burg.


----------



## voli-vo (11. Mai 2013)

13 uhr werd ich/wir nicht ganz schaffen...müsst ihr halt paar minuten warten mach ma dann am ersten parkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (11. Mai 2013)

Also gut +- 13.00Uhr, untere Parkplatz.


----------



## voli-vo (11. Mai 2013)

alles klar weiß ich bescheid...bimo


----------



## skateson (12. Mai 2013)

Fahrt ihr auch bei Regen?

Bei mir regnet es wie aus eimern.


----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)

bei uns hats grad wieder aufgehört,keine ahnung wies in bamberg ausschaut...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (12. Mai 2013)

Bei uns geht die Welt gerade unter


----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)

und jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (12. Mai 2013)

kein plan- schwimmen?


----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)




----------



## foerst1991 (12. Mai 2013)

also so brauchen wir echt nicht fahren, das wetter schaut nicht sehr freundlich aus


----------



## skateson (12. Mai 2013)

foerst1991 schrieb:


> also so brauchen wir echt nicht fahren, das wetter schaut nicht sehr freundlich aus





Verschieben wir es halt auf nächsten Sonntag bei bessern Wetter.

Dann macht es auch mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (12. Mai 2013)

Ok dann verschieb mas auf nächsten sonntag, dann kommt ihr halt nach Pottenstein zu mir, dann machen wir die fränkische unsicher!


----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)

so ein dreckwetter war aber auch nicht gemeldet... ja müss ma wohl


----------



## skateson (12. Mai 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ok dann verschieb mas auf nächsten sonntag, dann kommt ihr halt nach Pottenstein zu mir, dann machen wir die fränkische unsicher!



Denke du kommst aus Breitengüßbach ( laut Profil).

Was gibt es so in Pottenstein?


----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)

er spricht wieder in rätseln


----------



## Deleted 235477 (12. Mai 2013)

Kurzurlaub bei Pottenstein
 Pottenstein ist einfach Geil zum Rad Fahren.


----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)

die ganze fränkische is top für mtb...


----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)

das is aber fürn skateson auch so wie in urlaub fahrn, von den km durch halb franken


----------



## skateson (12. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> das is aber fürn skateson auch so wie in urlaub fahrn, von den km durch halb franken



Da hast du recht.  aber für'ne gute tour mit super trails nehme ich die Anreise in kauf. Was neues sehen ist immer gut.


----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)

so ne einstellung find ich top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2013)

@skateson wenn das so ist kannst gern mal in nbg mitfahren


----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)

komm klau ned wieder die leut


----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2013)

Nbg is dienstags abends


----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)

heut nix mit leutenbach?


----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2013)

Ne, irgendwie nich.. 

Geplant war 10:30 treffpunkt, das wurd um 8 abgesagt. Dann ausgemacht das wir euch um 13:00 besuchen  aber das is ja nun auch abgesagt.


----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)

ja...dreckwetter wär toll gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voli-vo (12. Mai 2013)

also ihr könnt mich steinigen, aber in bamberg wars heut weitestgehend trocken...


----------



## voli-vo (17. Mai 2013)

was mach ma jetz am we?


----------



## skateson (17. Mai 2013)

Also ich wäre mit dabei. 

Von Pottenstein war doch die Rede.

Gruß Sven


----------



## voli-vo (17. Mai 2013)

ja hoffentlich passts wetter,muss ichs rad in bmw reinoperieren


----------



## zichl (17. Mai 2013)

Da gehen auch zwei Fahrräder rein


----------



## voli-vo (17. Mai 2013)

hast du schon bei mir probiert ? oder wie kommst du da drauf


----------



## zichl (17. Mai 2013)

Was fährst denn für nen bmw? Ich vergaß dass es ja auch Z oder Cabrio Fahrer gibt  Da müsstest du aber schon fast ein klapprad kaufen


----------



## voli-vo (17. Mai 2013)

fast...1er coupe


----------



## voli-vo (17. Mai 2013)

klapprad wär auch cool..da müsste man schonmal keine 160er gabel unterbringen


----------



## zichl (17. Mai 2013)

Sauber. Ok, dann Fang mal an zu schlichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich bin schon bei Pottenstein
Am Sonntag wäre meine Freundin mit dabei.


----------



## foerst1991 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich muss leider absagen für Sonntag aber beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## skateson (17. Mai 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich bin schon bei Pottenstein
> Am Sonntag wäre meine Freundin mit dabei.




wann würde dann gestartet werden und wo? 

Wetter sollte akzeptabel werden.

Gruß sven


----------



## voli-vo (17. Mai 2013)

besser ned sooooo bald....


----------



## skateson (18. Mai 2013)

Wann wollen wir morgen starten? 

Wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## voli-vo (18. Mai 2013)

würd mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Mai 2013)

Sorry hab hier schlechten Empfang.
Wir treffen uns in Pottenstein Richtung TeufelhÃ¶le rechts ist ein Parplatz kostet ein paar â¬, Links ist eine Tanke.
So um 13.00?


----------



## voli-vo (18. Mai 2013)

du meinst ziemlich am ende von pottenstein...weiß ich bescheid...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> du meinst ziemlich am ende von pottenstein...weiß ich bescheid...





Was für ein geniales Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> du meinst ziemlich am ende von pottenstein...weiß ich bescheid...





Was für ein geniales Wetter.


----------



## voli-vo (19. Mai 2013)

mal sehn, obs so bleiben tut...


----------



## Jazzy21 (20. Mai 2013)

Naa das Wetter war doch jetzt super, bis auf die letzten 10 Minuten


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2013)

wo warter denn nun?


----------



## Jazzy21 (20. Mai 2013)

Im Püttlachtal!


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2013)

ah ok, da waren wir letztens auch mal. Ich war heut, schonwieder, in bbg unterwegs. Alles komplett unfahrbar bzw. unspaßig zu fahren.

Resultat der letzten 3 Tage: Tag 1 So dreckig wie noch nie, Tag 2 So Nass wie noch nie und heute ne mischung aus beidem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzy21 (20. Mai 2013)

Oh je  also bei uns wars relativ trocken, selbst die Wurzeln und Felsen waren ganz gut befahrbar


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2013)

fränkische ist eh besser als Bbg, aber richtung Nbg wirds noch besser. Einer der gründe warum ich da ständig rumeier. Fahrt ihr die woche nochma irgendwas? Aber ab Mittwoch soll es wieder KALT werden


----------



## Jazzy21 (20. Mai 2013)

Keinen Plan, wüsst ich no nix


----------



## voli-vo (20. Mai 2013)

und am allerbesten is, wenns trocken is...


----------



## Jazzy21 (21. Mai 2013)

aber a weng Matsch im Gesicht is doch a schö 
aber bergauf kommt man immer ned vorwärts D


----------



## voli-vo (21. Mai 2013)

hm....übers glücklichmachen mit dreck hatten wirs letzte wo nach der warte...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. Mai 2013)

War doch Hammer Wetter BIS ZUM SCHLUSS


----------



## voli-vo (21. Mai 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> War doch Hammer Wetter BIS ZUM SCHLUSS


japp bis dir die luft ausging und du aussen kopf getropft hast


----------



## Jazzy21 (21. Mai 2013)

Lol schöne Metapher "die Luft ausgegangen" :-D


----------



## voli-vo (21. Mai 2013)

grrrr ham ja alle gut gschwitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. Mai 2013)

allerdings  wenn ma heute gefahren wären, hätt ma gefroren


----------



## Jazzy21 (22. Mai 2013)

huch, das war ich  Fabi war noch angemeldet hehe


----------



## voli-vo (22. Mai 2013)

ne bis +3 grad friert ma ned


----------



## rebirth (22. Mai 2013)

Samstag -2.. glaub der sommer is rum


----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Samstag -2.. glaub der sommer is rum


Sommer Sommer welcher Sommer


----------



## voli-vo (22. Mai 2013)

geil, dann kann ma wieder im schnee fahrn...


----------



## skateson (22. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> geil, dann kann ma wieder im schnee fahrn...



Und schlammig wird es.


----------



## Jazzy21 (22. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> ne bis +3 grad friert ma ned


 Doch wenn man die Winter/FrühlingsKleidung schon weg gepackt hat und aus Prinzip nicht mehr ran geht


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2013)

skateson schrieb:


> Und schlammig wird es.



Noch schlammiger als momentan kanns nimmer werden. Ich hoff der schlamm gefriert am samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (23. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Noch schlammiger als momentan kanns nimmer werden. Ich hoff der schlamm gefriert am samstag



Bei trockenen Bedingungen kann jeder fahren.

Schlammige Verhältnisse schulen die fahrtechnik, daher sollte man auch bei dem Wetter fahren.


----------



## voli-vo (23. Mai 2013)

skateson schrieb:


> Und schlammig wird es.



...Geil schlamm:


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2013)

da unterhalten wir uns mal im winter drüber, wenn hier wieder monatelang keiner was schreibt  Bin Sa/So/Mo in Bbg gefahren, es ist selbst mit Baron am VR einfach ZU matschig...


----------



## Jazzy21 (23. Mai 2013)

Bergab is Matsch geil, bergauf aber ned


----------



## voli-vo (23. Mai 2013)

vr und hr müssen im matsch korrespondieren sagt konfuzius....


----------



## Jazzy21 (23. Mai 2013)

bla bla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voli-vo (23. Mai 2013)

...denn auch archimedes fuhr mercedes...


----------



## voli-vo (23. Mai 2013)

und der war damals schon gleicher meinung wie konfuzius...


----------



## Jazzy21 (24. Mai 2013)

Philosoph :-D :-D


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

hehehe heut wars geil zu fahrn...ausser von oben is von überall wasser gekommen... und ich hab dauernd gedacht mir fliegen splittsteine ins gsicht...


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

hehehe heut wars geil zu fahrn...ausser von oben is von überall wasser gekommen... und ich hab dauernd gedacht mir fliegen splittsteine ins gsicht...40km...805 hm


----------



## rebirth (30. Mai 2013)

ich hatte 7,9km 450hm ^^


----------



## skateson (30. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> hehehe heut wars geil zu fahrn...ausser von oben is von überall wasser gekommen... und ich hab dauernd gedacht mir fliegen splittsteine ins gsicht...40km...805 hm



Wo warste unterwegs. Abseits der waldautobahn is es ganz schön matschig.


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

ja hauptsächlich waldwege...aber bei den ausspülungen ham selbige stellnweise auch schon traileigenschaften...


----------



## zichl (30. Mai 2013)

Wir waren heute auch fahren. Leider nicht besonders viele hm. ;-) Aber schön wars trotzdem, da wie hier ein sehr sandiges Waldstück haben das immer befahrbar ist.  Viele Möglichkeiten um zu üben und nicht einzurosten bei dem Wetter. :-(


----------



## rebirth (30. Mai 2013)

zichl schrieb:


> ein sehr sandiges Waldstück



willst uns nicht zufällig mal zu dir einladen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (30. Mai 2013)

Ist halt nicht besonders groß und ne Tour fährt man da auch nicht. Ist halt einfach nicht matschig. :-D ob euch das befriedigt? ;-)


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

ohne matsch is doch wie auto ohne motor


----------



## zichl (30. Mai 2013)

Jaja, ihr birds. :-D Hauptsache biken. ;-)


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

bird? wo? sandler!!


----------



## zichl (30. Mai 2013)

:-d


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

voochel


----------



## zichl (30. Mai 2013)

Dir is langweilig hm? :-D


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

absolut, draußen is dunkel,  meine hände sind nicht mehr 760mm auseinander, und irgend so ein typ erzähl hier was von vögeln auf rädern...


----------



## Jazzy21 (30. Mai 2013)

Haha der thread wird immer sinnvoller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. Mai 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> draußen is dunkel,  meine hände sind nicht mehr 760mm auseinander


----------



## zichl (30. Mai 2013)

Ich werd mich an dieses Bikerniveau schon noch gewöhnen und anpassen.  Zumindest geb ich mir alle Mühe.  

Aber schwer ises schon...


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

bis jetz liest dus nur, warte mal bist dus erlebst.... erst schaun sie alle komisch, aber irgendwann glaub ich mögen sie mich dann doch.... irgendwie


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

...frag den roten


----------



## Jazzy21 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich dacht der heißt Rot!!!  :-D :-D


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

stimmt... der rot...die dunkelheit hat mich.... geblendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (30. Mai 2013)

Auweh 

Auf jedenfall wirds dann bestimmt net langweilig.  Evtl traurig und desilisionierend aber net langweilig...


----------



## Jazzy21 (30. Mai 2013)

Hehe :-D wir müssen nach unserem Urlaub auf jeden fall wieder mal fahren ;-)


----------



## zichl (30. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre dabei, mit Dame... wenn ich darf


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

also frag der rot...


----------



## zichl (30. Mai 2013)

Birds ist ja mal sowas von gerechtfertigt...


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

klar tust du darfen


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

Sandler


----------



## zichl (30. Mai 2013)

Und du bist der Spitznamen erfindererer oder wie?


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

....ja wenn du den hast....hast du den


----------



## zichl (30. Mai 2013)

kann ich mit um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Mai 2013)

zichl schrieb:


> Und du bist der Spitznamen erfindererer oder wie?


 Jaja der voli-vo  ist der Kreative


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

ok...das find ich lieb....mir geistert auch schon einer für dich in meinem hirn rum


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

TeamAki das hast jetz aber schön gsagt


----------



## voli-vo (30. Mai 2013)

hohoho i bin wieder der letzte der noch auf is.... jetz räum ich au auf, und geh ins bett...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Mai 2013)

was wir sind auch noch auf )


----------



## rebirth (31. Mai 2013)

Hmm.. letzter auf. Erster auf  bis in 4 3/4h jiiihaaa


----------



## voli-vo (31. Mai 2013)

Und aufgeräumt hat wieder keiner mit:


----------



## Deleted 235477 (31. Mai 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru2Dpe1LkNU"]Get Dirty - YouTube[/nomedia]

Passend zum Wetter


----------



## zichl (31. Mai 2013)

Wir waren heute mal in heiligenstadt und haben da zufällig gesehen dass es dort extra ausgeschilderte Mountainbike strecken gibt. Ist da von euch schonmal einer gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voli-vo (31. Mai 2013)

schotter die schlotter halt...


----------



## zichl (31. Mai 2013)

Naja, gehen wir mal von trockenen Bedingungen aus. ;-) Lohnt es sich, da oben mal zu fahren oder ist das eher so radweg Niveau?


----------



## voli-vo (31. Mai 2013)

waldautobahn kennste?


----------



## voli-vo (31. Mai 2013)

nimm hald die mädels da au mal mit wenn wir fahrn...obn der friesner hätten die au gut zu gepasst


----------



## zichl (31. Mai 2013)

Die Mädels? Soviele hab ich auch wieder net. :-D waldautobahn ist ok aber net so der brüller


----------



## voli-vo (31. Mai 2013)

schaus video vom aki, dann weist was ich mein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (31. Mai 2013)

:-d


----------



## Jazzy21 (1. Juni 2013)

Ja in dem Video fährt aber nur einmal ne Frau leider :-(  ;-)


----------



## zichl (1. Juni 2013)

Ach da fahren Leute?  Hab ich wohl übersehen...


----------



## Jazzy21 (1. Juni 2013)

Okay, sie fallen eher :-D


----------



## voli-vo (1. Juni 2013)

die brauchen ja auch nicht fahren, gibt genug andre sachen, die sie machen können, fahrn spielt hier, wie im video ne untergeordnete rolle


----------



## rebirth (1. Juni 2013)




----------



## voli-vo (1. Juni 2013)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jazzy21 (2. Juni 2013)

perverse säcke


----------



## voli-vo (2. Juni 2013)

echt ihr solltet mal in euch gehn... sittlicher verfall wohin man schaut...
und dein freund is schuld!!!!


----------



## voli-vo (7. Juni 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28880


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzy21 (7. Juni 2013)

Geilo- dirty is The new clean oder? ;-) 
Wir waren ja heut im Bikepark braunlage- dat war zehnmal so schwer!!! :-D


----------



## voli-vo (7. Juni 2013)

hach....dreck+bike is einfach schön


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

Dreck an anderen bikes find ich auch gut


----------



## Jazzy21 (7. Juni 2013)

Also am eigenen mag ichs noch lieber- sieht doch schick aus :-D :-D


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

Neeee... Frisch gewienert muss es schon sein


----------



## voli-vo (7. Juni 2013)

bist du stadtradfahrer oder mountainbiker??? ein sauberes rad is doch keins... also meins war noch KEINE ausfahrt lang sauber...


----------



## Jazzy21 (7. Juni 2013)

Aah wir ham a putzfee hier ;-)


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

Ja moment... Guckt ma meine bilder  Mein bike und ich sind IMMER dreckig, aber dann putzen und so


----------



## voli-vo (7. Juni 2013)

mit so ner staubfeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

Pfff


----------



## Jazzy21 (7. Juni 2013)

http://www.arminliveart.wg.am/mann-putzt-1722.jpg
Oder so ;-)


----------



## voli-vo (7. Juni 2013)

ohhh nein jetz hab ich bilder im kopf


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2013)

Im string im garten am bikeputzen


----------



## voli-vo (7. Juni 2013)

ach stehst dazu?


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2013)

habt ihr am dienstag abend schon was vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voli-vo (9. Juni 2013)

willst zum radputzen einladen?


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2013)

Ne das schaff ich noch allein. Parr von den bbgern starten um 18:15 ne tour. Bei interesse weiteres...


----------



## Suchtgefahr (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo! Komme auch aus Bamberg, bin 26 Jahre alt und wollt mich morgen (quasi heute 16.10) auf ne kleine Tour um BA machen (~40+km und ~500+Hm).

Bin für härteres natürlich offen 

AM 120mm

Würde mich nat. auch sonst auf ein paar Touren freuen!


----------



## foerst1991 (21. Oktober 2013)

Soeben bin ich von der Friesner Warte einen Trail Richtung Seigendorf/Ketschendorf gefahren unten am Ende des Trails wurde mir von einen Waldbesitzer/Bauern/Jäger gedroht wenn es demnächst nicht unterlassen wird dort zu fahren werden Nägel etc. vergraben um uns den Spaß zu nehmen dort zu fahren  
Soll auch als kleine Warnung gedacht sein die Augen offen zu halten man weiß ja nie...


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2013)

von so nem typen gehörn gleich bilder gemacht. man weiß ja nie obs "nur" bei nägeln bleibt...


----------



## foerst1991 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich war im ersten Moment doch etwas überfordert mit der Sache. 
Aber andere Frage wie sieht es eigentlich rechtlich aus? Darf ich dort fahren oder eher nicht?


----------



## rebirth (21. Oktober 2013)

Du das kann ich dir nicht sagen. ich kenne die örtlichkeiten nicht gut genug. ich fahr kaum bis garnicht in bbg.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. Oktober 2013)

foerst1991 schrieb:


> Ja ich war im ersten Moment doch etwas überfordert mit der Sache.
> Aber andere Frage wie sieht es eigentlich rechtlich aus? Darf ich dort fahren oder eher nicht?



Du kannst in Bayern auf jeden weg Fahren der dafür geeignet ist.
Ob er dafür geeignet ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 

Die meisten Wege am Friesner sind Wander oder Wege die durch Wald Industrie geschaffen wurden auf solchen wegen Fahre ICH bedenkenlos.

Mir sind auch keine Verbots Schilder bekannt.


Bei solchen Typen hilft nur gleich die Polizei rufen, dass die ihn gleich erfassen, dann lässt er dass hoffentlich  mit den Nägeln usw.


----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2014)

schalallaalaaaa ^^ 
Sind hier "alle" inaktiv oder what?


----------



## LeFritzz (15. Juli 2014)

Nein, sind wir icht.
Wo willst fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## LeFritzz (15. Juli 2014)

Wennst Lust hast, heute RetternerKanzel.
Treff 1800 Annafest-Parkplatz in Forchheim.


----------



## dnny (22. Juli 2014)

Gruppe für Landkreis und Stadt Bamberg. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/mountainbikefreunde-bamberg.844/


----------



## feind84 (22. Juli 2014)

wollte auch ma "Hallo" sagen!


----------



## dnny (22. Juli 2014)

Servus


----------



## Tomak (13. August 2014)

Meine Güte - alles mufflige Einzelgänger hier ?  

Wir sind mitten in der Saison und es gibt doch tatsächlich den einen oder anderen Biker hier in der Umgebung. Konnte ich in den letzten Tagen doch in der Region Giechburg, Friesener Warte, Bruderwald und Michaelsberg feststellen. AAAAber....ein freunlicher Gruß wird nicht einmal erwidert, kein Blickkontakt, nichts :-(. Stattdessen wird bergab auf der letzten Rille gefahren, dass der Nachfolger
auf keinen Fall vorbei gelassen werden muss. Lobende Worte über ein brandneues YT Capra werden grunzend und unverständlich abgetan, usw. Das kann es doch nicht sein - auf dem Spezial- oder Wilderose Keller klappts doch auch mit der Kommunikation 

Also, Augen und Maul auf - wir sehen uns auf den Trails......

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## rebirth (13. August 2014)

HI, ja grad in bbg fällts mir öfter mit den "kaspern" auf... Aber, es gibt auch ausnahmen..  

Suchst du was zum mitfahren? Oder nur leute die dich unterwegs freundlich grüßen?


----------



## Tomak (13. August 2014)

Das haste schön gefragt ...... 

Würde mich schon freuen, wenn ich zurück gegrüßt werde.....

(Ironie und Anklagemodus aus) Wäre schön, mal mit anderen zu fahren. Bin allerdings schon ein alter Sack, der zwar fahrtechnisch noch nicht ganz zum alten Eisen gehört, konditionell allerdings Mängel aufweist ! Gibt es eigentlich eine Bamberger Truppe, oder wird sich hier Richtung Itzgrund oder Obermain angeschlossen ??

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## LeFritzz (13. August 2014)

Du fährst in FRANKEN.
Passe also Dein Erwartung an Deine Umgebung an, nicht umgekehrt.
Deine socializing-Erfahrungen aus Bamberger Kellern sind nicht repräsentativ.
In Franken sitzt man in der Kneipe jeder allein an einem Tusch.

Ich bin nicht nur FRANKE, sondern OBERfranke. - Also kompetent hierüber zu referieren.

Der Franke ist auf das Wesentliche konzentriert.
Grüssen? Wozu.
"Bist ah scho do, scho widda do, wennsd moing a scho widda kümmst wersd ma baal zwiida" reicht doch.

Der Franke hasst Schmeicheleien und empfindet positive Bemerkungen über sein Bike als Schmeichelei, reagiert darauf also nicht.

Der Franke redet wie der Russe:
"Gell du waasd a need wivil Uhrs is?"
(Ты не знаешь скoлко времия?")

Der Franke redet also meist in negativer Erwartung:
"Solood hobbda haid kann?"
"Doch"
"Dearis oba need frisch?"


Und wer das jetzt übersetzen kann, darf sich mit mir über das Gemüt der Franken streiten:

"Derrmann Schronk domma."
Heisst was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (13. August 2014)

Hallöchen,
mir sind bis jetzt noch keine unfreundlichen Biker begegnet und zurück gegrüßt hat eigentlich auch jeder, sogar die meisten Wanderer 
Bin öfter am Michelsberg und hab mich da auch schon mit etlichen Bikern gut unterhalten und mich auch über ihre Räder gefreut und sie zum Großteil getestet. 
Nach drei Jahren quer durch Deutschland mitm Bike, kann ich sagen, dass die Franken mit die Freundlichsten sind 
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Tomak (14. August 2014)

@DaFriiitz: Köstlich....., schön geschrieben..... und die fränkische Seele gut dargestellt.
@TeamAki: Da habe ich halt in der letzten Zeit ein paar miesmutige Ausnhamen getroffen. Jetzt sind bestimmt die "netten" dran !


Grüße
Tomak


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2014)

Würds mit "tun wir den schrank rauf" übersetzen versuchen  

Ich grüß eigentlich jeden arsch und ärger mich weil oft nix zurück kommt.
Komischer weiße sinds meistens ccler oder rr fahrer. Könnts vllt. sein das einfach keine zeit zum grüßen bleibt? 

@Tomak gibt einige bbger gruppen.
Ich kann dir gern bei der nächsten tour bescheid geben.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2014)

Falsch.
Es heisst: "Drüben auf dem Schrank droben."


----------



## LeFritzz (14. August 2014)

Das fränkische Topfpflanzenschicksal:

"Do vadoadadaa un doo vadoaddada aaa...."
(Das copyright hierauf hat soweit ich weiss der Reiner Pickl. Wer den nicht kennt ist selber schuld.).


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2014)

ich sag blos: sinnsn, woansn, wernsn,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (16. August 2014)

Ich glaube auch dass du die unrümlichen Ausnahmen getroffen hast. Ich hatte bisher auch hautpsächlich positive Erfahrungen.


----------



## Ausreiterin (26. August 2014)

ich grüß´auch gern (aktiv und passiv  ;o)   ) .....     )


----------



## rebirth (26. August 2014)

Wtf ist passiv grüßen?


----------



## LeFritzz (27. August 2014)

1. Passive Grüßen ist das Grüßen ohne Ton - mit Gesten.
2. In Franken heisst es nicht "WtF" ("what the f..."), sondern "WzT" ("Wos zam Taifl")...
3. Sollten wir diese Diskussion nicht mal nach einer Ausfahrt fortsetzen? DO abend schlage ich vor - wo ?


----------



## rebirth (27. August 2014)

Bahnhof könnt was gehn. Bei interesse geb ich die uhrzeit durch.


----------



## LeFritzz (27. August 2014)

Jetzt habe ich schon was festgemacht.
Ich fahre DO um 15:00 ab VEILBRONN, Leinleitertal.


----------



## rebirth (27. August 2014)

noch nie gehört


----------



## Ausreiterin (28. August 2014)

*grins * passiv grüßen..  gegrüßt werden und dann zurückgrüßen.. (oder eben nur mit Handzeichen oder Kopfnicken... )  - aktiv grüßen..   zuerst grüßen ...   so hatt ich mir das zumindest gedacht..   
- auch wenn ich mit dem Rennrad unterwegs bin, grüß ich MTB-Fahrer.. (machen ja nicht alle Renni-Fahrer..  - aber nachdem ich selber ja auch MTB-Fahrerin bin.... ) 
- hattet ihr ne schöne Tour heute.. ?  ich war mit dem Renni 99,44 km unterwegs, phantastisches Wetter heute..


----------



## rebirth (28. August 2014)

Ja, war super  wo fährst du so rum?


----------



## Ausreiterin (9. September 2014)

Hi rebirth.. 
wo fahr ich so rum.. - mit dem Renni gern in die Fränkische Schweiz, in den Steigerwald und hin u wieder auch in die Haßberge..	Am Sonntag (7.9. jezz) bin ich mit einem Freund in der Oberpfalz die Zoigl-Tour in PIRK gefahren (170km).. ging auch über die tschechische Grenze (Verpflegung in Tachov).. war meine erste 170er Runde bei so ner RTF (sonst die 110er im Frankenwald).. 3005 Höhenmeter waren auch schon ganz schön .. sagen wir stolz.. ;o) (der Schmerz vergeht, der Stolz bleibt.... ;o)   )  am 21.9. ist Mittelfrankencup-RTF ab Erlangen, hoffen wir auf den Wettergott.. ;o)   - hmmm... ich komm ja auch eher vom MTB-Fahren.. deshalb schau ich mir beim Renni-Fahren auch immer die Wälder so gern an rechts und links der Straßen... (manchmal hätt ich dann gern ein Crossbike..  ;o)  )  mit dem MTB fahr ich gern den Stammberg (Schammels), oder Gundelswald, Hauptsmoorwald, Geisberg, Friesner Warte, oder Bruderwald (wenn ich net soviel Zeit hab) .. ansonsten auch gern in die Fränkische Schweiz. 
(Mein zweites Hobby ist Malen..   https://www.artdoxa.com/Lisa_Burkard)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (10. September 2014)

Hi, wenn du bock hast kannst du gerne mal mit "uns" mitfahren, oder wir mit dir  Die zeit usw kann ich dir gern mal durchgeben.

Grüße

Achja: Natürlich mit dem MTB (in nem mtb forum )


----------



## StefanLIF (16. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier im Forum und im Bereich Baunach, Kemmern, Oberhaid unterwegs.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal. Bin mit nem weißen Canyon Torque EX oder nem schwarz/roten Scott Cyclocrosser auf Tour.
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## rebirth (16. September 2014)

HI, ist die rundstrecke am mönchsee wieder frei? das war derbst zugeschmissen...


----------



## StefanLIF (16. September 2014)

Bin am vorletzten Freitag mitm CX um den Mönchsee gefahren. Einmal musste ich 10-20m schieben weil etliche Äste rum lagen. 
Ansonsten noch ein paar einzelne dicke Äste -> drübergefahren


----------



## Ausreiterin (18. September 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, wenn du bock hast kannst du gerne mal mit "uns" mitfahren, oder wir mit dir  Die zeit usw kann ich dir gern mal durchgeben.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Achja: Natürlich mit dem MTB (in nem mtb forum )



Das ist gut! : 0 ) klar mit dem MTB..  habt ihr Standard-Tage oder -Zeiten.. ?  Wir müssen da nix übers Knie brechen /übereilen.. irgendwann klappt´s ja vielleicht mal    : o )   
Grüße
Lisa


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. September 2014)

StefanLIF schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin neu hier im Forum und im Bereich Baunach, Kemmern, Oberhaid unterwegs.
> Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal. Bin mit nem weißen Canyon Torque EX oder nem schwarz/roten Scott Cyclocrosser auf Tour.
> Grüße
> Stefan


Wart ihr letzte Woche am Semberg?


----------



## StefanLIF (18. September 2014)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Wart ihr letzte Woche am Semberg?


Ja, Mittwoch und Freitag Spätnachmittag.


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2014)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> Das ist gut! : 0 ) klar mit dem MTB..  habt ihr Standard-Tage oder -Zeiten.. ?  Wir müssen da nix übers Knie brechen /übereilen.. irgendwann klappt´s ja vielleicht mal    : o )
> Grüße
> Lisa


Jo gibts  näbere infos auf wunsch gerne per pn.


----------



## Ausreiterin (18. September 2014)

grins...   her mit... (vielleicht passt´s ja ganz zufällig irgendwie in mein allwöchentliches Arbeits/Zeit-Schema rein...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (19. September 2014)

Wenn's ins "Zeitschema" passt: Wir fahren Samstag ab Wanderparkplatz Werntal/Veilbronn.


----------



## Ausreiterin (19. September 2014)

Danke für die Info.. hab heute die spontane Nachricht reinbekommen, dass ich morgen meinen Eltern beim Holz helfen .. (einfügen: "darf", soll, werde, mag, .... )  ;o)  
- das heißt, ich werde es zu eurem Treffpunkt nicht schaffen (wann auch immer ihr euch trefft), denn da muss ich (je nach Uhrzeit / irgendwann mal in der Zukunft) mit dem Auto anreisen (mit dem MTB hinfahren wäre ja allein schon so ne HALBE Tour.. )..  

halt(et) mich gerne auf dem Laufenden, am Sonntag fahre ich voraussichtlich (wenn´s Wetter nicht gar so erbärmlich wird..) 137 km (Renni halt wieder mal .. ) Mittelfrankencup, "Zwischen Karpfenweihern und Fränkischer Schweiz"..   : o )  euch viel Freude und Energie!   - den NaturFreudenHaus Chef Christian Donner kenn ich noch vom E.T.A.-Hoffmann-Gymn. .. voll supernett und gut drauf..


----------



## rebirth (20. September 2014)

Freudenhaus chef? Ahja


----------



## LeFritzz (20. September 2014)

Jetzt aber, Rebirth, ist eine Entschuldigung für Deinen Ausrutscher fällig.
So wie Du Christian (ich kenne ihn seit über 20 Jahren jetzt) nämlich beleidigt hast, kriegst Du gewaltigen Ärger mit mir sonst.

Der Ort heisst NATURfreundehaus und wird von einem grossartigen Bergführer betrieben.
"Freuden" gibt es dort zB im Hochseilgarten im Wald oberhalb des Hauses oder gegenüber an der "Hohen Liebe" am Totenstein (UIAA 7-), dazu auch manche Gaumenfreude der ausgezeichneten Küche.

Fahr einfach mal hin....


----------



## rebirth (20. September 2014)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> NaturFreudenHaus Chef Christian Donner



Ich wollt nur ma nachfragen  

Mitfahren tät ich schon, so ist das net.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. September 2014)

Мочет выть ты хуем груши околачиваешь?
Aber das verstehst Du ja nicht. Der Satz handelt von Birnen, dem Baum und ... na, das geht dann doch zu weit.

Wenn "die Ausreiterin" ihren ehemaligen Schulkameraden so bezeichnet, ist das OK. DEINE Verschärfung wird aber nicht toleriert.

Aber genug der Schwünge mit den "Messern des Geistes"(Pete Shelley).
Morgen fahren - ja - Treffpunkt 11:00 Traindorf am Feuerwehrhaus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (21. September 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Мочет выть ты хуем груши околачиваешь?
> Aber das verstehst Du ja nicht. Der Satz handelt von Birnen, dem Baum und ... na, das geht dann doch zu weit.
> 
> Wenn "die Ausreiterin" ihren ehemaligen Schulkameraden so bezeichnet, ist das OK. DEINE Verschärfung wird aber nicht toleriert.
> ...




aber jetzt zum Thema:   Freude an der Natur ! 
o Maaaaann.. also sorry, dann entschuldige ich mich hier und jetzt für meine saloppe Art, mit Sprache umzugehen und für alle möglichen und scheint´s UNmöglichen WortSPIELEREIEN!!!  sorry, rebirth, dass DU Dir wegen MEINER ungehörigen Art der Wortspielereien auch noch nen Rüffel einfangen musstest. sowas wollte und will ich ganz und gar NICHT! 

So. 
und jetzt mal ne Klärung dazu. 
ich hab ihn (C.) ganz sicher NICHT so "bezeichnen" wollen (ich mags netmal wiederholen), wie käme ich je dazu!! Ich hab nur, ohne drüber nachzudenken, (wie das interpretiert werden KÖNNTE... .. oder weitergesponnen werden könnnnte... )	wie IMMER (= wie bei JEDEM NaturfreuNdehaus), wenn ich ein NaturfreuNdehaus in meinen verbal geäußerten Wortschatz aufnehme, einfach ein Natur-FREUDEN-haus draus gemacht. das mach ich einfach aus Spaß an der FREUDE immer mal gern so. weil es   M I R	Freude und Spaß und KURTZWEYL  in mein Hyrn reinbringt, mit Worten oder mit LinksSchreibung zu experimentieren und zu spielen..  (dafür spiel ich nicht so gerne Brettspiele..   das ist iwie so bissl.. unkreativ..  wenn auch	d e n n o c h  manchmal zugegebenerweise lustig, mit den richtigen Leuten.. )..  
OK. vielleicht sollte ich das also künftig überdenken, und nicht bei Menschen, die ich (noch) net so kenne, (oder die MICH noch net so kennen.. ) einfach so vom Stapel lassen..  *zwinker *  
das LETZTE, was ich will, ist, Unfrieden und Disharmonien in die Welt zu bringen.. 
schönen Tag euch noch, nette Grüße, 
Lisa


----------



## LeFritzz (21. September 2014)

Ach Gott.
Jetzt bin ich auch noch ernst genommen worden.

Sehr Euch mal mein Profil-Bild an....


----------



## Ausreiterin (21. September 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ach Gott.
> Jetzt bin ich auch noch ernst genommen worden.
> 
> Sehr Euch mal mein Profil-Bild an....




*grins...* was sonst...  (@ernstnehmen..)  ;o) 

ich muss mir vielleicht ja auch noch die Hörnchen abstoßen (siehe MEIN Profilbild..)   ;o)


----------



## LeFritzz (22. September 2014)

Wie gut, dass Esel keine Hörner haben...


----------



## derwaaal (23. September 2014)

ride on


----------



## selanne1988 (1. November 2014)

suche leute in bamberg und umgebung zum biken
fahr seit diesen jahr mtb und kenn nur paar trail bei friesen
gibt ja aber bestimmt noch jede menge wär dankbar für paar tipps
bzw vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren


----------



## zichl (1. November 2014)

Was fährst du für ein Bike und wo kommst du genau her? Hier in der Gegend gibt es schon einige schöne Stellen.


----------



## LeFritzz (2. November 2014)

Hier wäre jemand zum Fahren....


----------



## ossibiker (2. November 2014)

mahlzeit ....ick bin och erst seit mai bei de franken ...  und hätt auch bock nich immer allein biken zu müssen , obwohl allein viel chilliger is


----------



## LeFritzz (2. November 2014)

Венн Ду лернст, анштендиг цу шпрехен, фаре их герне мит дир.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ossibiker (2. November 2014)

für mich wa das vernünftig


----------



## rebirth (2. November 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Венн Ду лернст, анштендиг цу шпрехен, фаре их герне мит дир.....



wat?


----------



## ossibiker (2. November 2014)

iiwat mir vernünftig schreiben . habs kurz übersetzen lassn


----------



## Ausreiterin (16. Dezember 2014)

http://www.infranken.de/regional/fo...ill-mit-Raedern-die-USA-erobern;art216,894711


----------



## JensRunge (22. Dezember 2014)

Findet sich irgendjemand der nach Weihnachten Lust hat die Gans wieder weg zu radeln. Bin relativ mobil hab nen Auto und kann notfalls mit 3 Leuten plus Rädern irgendwo hindüsen wenns dort schöne trails gibt.


----------



## dnny (15. Januar 2015)

Kann mich jemand in die WhatsApp Gruppe fürs Biken Bamberg einladen?


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2015)

Gibts die?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (15. Januar 2015)

JensRunge schrieb:


> Findet sich irgendjemand der nach Weihnachten Lust hat die Gans wieder weg zu radeln. Bin relativ mobil hab nen Auto und kann notfalls mit 3 Leuten plus Rädern irgendwo hindüsen wenns dort schöne trails gibt.




Sehr schönes Rad, was wiegt dein Reign, oh ich sehe es ist ein Trance


Bin immer gerne bereit die Trails zu teilen die ich kenn, und freu mich über neue.
Bei dem Wetter bin ich aber meisten nur 2std unterwegs.


----------



## dnny (15. Januar 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Gibts die?



Tut sie. Da sind ziemlich viele aus Bamberg und Umland drin die sich darüber verabreden. Gute Idee find ich. Bequem eben als über FB und IBC erst zu gehen. Zur Not gründen wir eben eine IBC Bamberg Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2015)

wie nennt sich diese gruppe? bzw. von wem weißt du denn von der existenz? der kann dich doch dann auch einladen!?


----------



## dnny (15. Januar 2015)

Da ich nicht auf FB aktiv bin kann ich dir das gar nicht richtig sagen. Das mit der WhatsApp Gruppe hat mal hier in einen anderen Thread einer erwähnt, dann hab ich nicht weiter dran gedacht und dann hab ich gestern in einem Radladen in Bamberg wieder davon was gehört. Scheint aber ziemlich elitär zu sein weil ich nachgefragt hab und das erst ein anderer entscheiden muss.

PS: Die Aussage im Forum kam von dir 



rebirth schrieb:


> Hi, in bbg startet relativ regelmäßig dienstags um 18:15 ne gruppe am bahnhof.
> Ob und wie und wann wird leider nur über facebook oder whatsapp geregelt. Bist du bei fb?


----------



## rebirth (15. Januar 2015)

Ah ok, elitär stimmt so nicht ganz 
 Wenn du ein paar mal dabei warst wirst eingeladen. Es sollen nur aktive leute sein, das ist der hauptgrund für ein nicht sofortiges eingelade.. 
Ich schreib dir nachher mal eine pn.


----------



## dnny (15. Januar 2015)

aaaachsooo  da hab ich das bissl falsch verstanden.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. Juli 2015)

Ich starte morgen früh um ca. 9Uhr eine Tour von Streitberg aus, ca. 20km und 700hm.
Die Trails sind überwiegend S2, manchmal S3, eher gemütlich hoch und spaßig runter.
Wer Interesse hat mitzukommen, PN


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juli 2015)

Ich komme mit.
Streitberg wo genau?
Am besten Kordinaten
UTM...also 32U xxxxx yyyyyy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2015)

um 9? Nicht bissl bald? Wär gern ma wieder fränkische gefahren :/


----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. Juli 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> um 9? Nicht bissl bald? Wär gern ma wieder fränkische gefahren :/



Für die Tour lohnt es sich früh aufzustehen


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2015)

@JensRunge wär das was für dich?


----------



## zichl (17. Juli 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich starte morgen früh um ca. 9Uhr eine Tour von Streitberg aus, ca. 20km und 700hm.
> Die Trails sind überwiegend S2, manchmal S3, eher gemütlich hoch und spaßig runter.
> Wer Interesse hat mitzukommen, PN


Wo ist Treffpunkt? Evtl wäre ich dabei.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juli 2015)

Matterhornparke.
Also der Wanderparkplatz links oben in der langgezogenen Rechtskurve Kurve nach Steitberg Richtung Muggendorf.
Genau gegenüber der Ruine Neideck.
Unterhalb der "Klararuh" bzw. "Matterhornwand".
32 U 660783 5520298
oder
N49° 48' 48.8" E11° 14' 05.7"


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2015)

Is das die tour mit muschelquelle usw?


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß nicht welche Tour TeamAki fahren will.
Weiß nur den Treffpunkt.

Von der Klararuh ginge es ja zur Muschelquelle recht sanft zurück Richtung Streitberg.
Da gäbe es kein S3.

Schätze daher eher Matterhornwand / Klararuh Richtung Langes Tal hinauf und dann die Trails grobe Richtung Oswaldhöhle.
Aber ich weiß es echt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. Juli 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Is das die tour mit muschelquelle usw?



Ich wollte eher Richtung Muggendorf.
@DaFriiitz Ich kenne mich mit den Namen nicht aus.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juli 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich wollte eher Richtung Muggendorf.


Зто что я скасал....
Das habe ich ja gesagt.


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2015)

Also gut, ich fahr mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderbaustelle (18. Juli 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich starte morgen früh um ca. 9Uhr eine Tour von Streitberg aus, ca. 20km und 700hm.
> Die Trails sind überwiegend S2, manchmal S3, eher gemütlich hoch und spaßig runter.
> Wer Interesse hat mitzukommen, PN



Schee wors.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Juli 2015)

Wanderbaustelle schrieb:


> Schee wors.


Jap war eine Geile Tour.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Juli 2015)

So, jetzt hatte ich zwei Platten in zwei Tagen: Einen auf unserer Tour am Sa, den nächsten am Sonntag.
Und das, nachdem 1,5 jahre nichts war....Soll ich da echt wieder mit Euch fahren?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (20. Juli 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> So, jetzt hatte ich zwei Platten in zwei Tagen: Einen auf unserer Tour am Sa, den nächsten am Sonntag.
> Und das, nachdem 1,5 jahre nichts war....Soll ich da echt wieder mit Euch fahren?


Du hast dein Rad endlich mal richtig rangenommen .
2 Platte bei dem Harten Einsatz ist doch super.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Juli 2015)

Nein.
Am Samstag mit Euch ist das Rad ja im Stehen platt geworden.
Und gestern war ich mit dem Hardtail mehr oder weniger auf der Autobahn unterwegs...


----------



## gzero (20. Juli 2015)

Bin mal heute ab Bamberg die MTB1 Heiligenstadt gefahren: Waren dann doch ca. 65 km und ca. 1000hm..ist schon weit ab Bamberg


----------



## Deleted 235477 (20. Juli 2015)

gzero schrieb:


> Bin mal heute ab Bamberg die MTB1 Heiligenstadt gefahren: Waren dann doch ca. 65 km und ca. 1000hm..ist schon weit ab Bamberg


Und total langweilig, hat bis auf wenige stellen mit Mountainbiken nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2015)

Mittwoch 1730 ab NRG Der Radladen Bbg. Tour zur Friesner


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Juli 2015)

H'Stadt 1 ist tatsächlich eine totlangweilige "BGM-Kremer-Tour".
Dabei wären überall recht nette Traileinlagen zu haben.
Beginn am Totenstein-Trail, Werntal hoch zum Pavillon, von dort nach Traindorf, dann zum BIERFELSEN und Abfahrt nach O'leinleiter, Heroldstein und Trockental runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich werde am kommenden Sonntag mal wieder nach Osternohe gehen, so ca. 13.00 Uhr.

Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, einfach melden.


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre morgen Pottenstein-Pegnitz. Etwa 11:00 ab Pottenstein.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. Juli 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen Pottenstein-Pegnitz. Etwa 11:00 ab Pottenstein.


Muss morgen leider arbeiten .


----------



## LeFritzz (24. Juli 2015)

работа не волк, в лес не убежит.
(Die Arbeit ist kein Wolf, sie läuft nicht in den Wald davon.)


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2015)

@TeamAki kommt ihr heut 1900 nach nbg steinbrüchlein?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. August 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> @TeamAki kommt ihr heut 1900 nach nbg steinbrüchlein?


Sorry, muss bis 18.00Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. September 2015)

So liebe Biker Freunde, das war es dann mit dem Michel.


----------



## zichl (16. September 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> So liebe Biker Freunde, das war es dann mit dem Michel.


Waaas? Warum das denn? Kommt alles weg?


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Kommt alles weg?



Jupp. Sogar schon, teilweise, passiert.


----------



## imperator jo (18. September 2015)

Echt traurig... ging ja seit Jahren ohne Probleme. Gibts da jetzt einen bestimmten Grund für?


----------



## rebirth (19. September 2015)

Die stadt bbg hat sich bei den forchheimer forst **** erkundigt wer die haftung trägt, blabla..


----------



## LeFritzz (19. September 2015)

...und der Forchheimer ist bekanntlich schlimmer als der Alzheimer....


----------



## ossibiker (20. September 2015)

na zum glück gibet in kemmern nich so viel wasse abbaun könn 
scheisse isset trotzdem alle mal 
und des gehört ja gloob och zu forchheim oder so


----------



## dnny (20. September 2015)

Ich war grad oben und es ist einfach nur unfassbar traurig wie es dort jetzt aussieht.

Edit: Hab mal der Dimb geschrieben inkl. Fotos, was man als Gemeinschaft unternehmen kann.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. September 2015)

Der DIMB schreiben wird da wenig nützen, solange es keine ortsansässige DIMB-IG gibt, die sich da drum kümmert.
Oder meinst Du, der Florian in der DIMB-Bundesgeschäftsstelle kann sich um jedes dieser Probleme im gesamten Bundesgebiet kümmern?
Da musst Du schon selbst vor Ort aktiv werden - gründe eine DIMB-IG am Ort!


----------



## dnny (21. September 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der DIMB schreiben wird da wenig nützen, solange es keine ortsansässige DIMB-IG gibt, die sich da drum kümmert.
> Oder meinst Du, der Florian in der DIMB-Bundesgeschäftsstelle kann sich um jedes dieser Probleme im gesamten Bundesgebiet kümmern?
> Da musst Du schon selbst vor Ort aktiv werden - gründe eine DIMB-IG am Ort!




Erste Ratschläge einholen wird man doch noch dürfen. Bzw das Thema IG hatte ich schonmal. Bei 30 Mitgliedern in der Umgebung haben sich 4 gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (21. September 2015)

Da hast Du sicher Recht. Ich hatte auch nicht kritisiert, dass Du Dich an die DIMB um Rat wendest. Sorry, wenn das anders rübergekommen ist.

Weiteres hierzu als PN.


----------



## zichl (21. September 2015)

Wenn ihr irgendwas auf die Beine stellen wollt wäre ich auf jedenfall dabei.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. September 2015)

Na, dann wären wir schon drei.
Es greift also schon der Satz aus "Erinnerung aus Krähwinkels Schreckenstagen " von Heinrich Heine: "Wo ihrer drei zusammensteh'n, da soll man auseinandergehn'".

Vollständiger Text dieser Lyrik hier: http://lyrik.antikoerperchen.de/hei...nkels-schreckenstagen,textbearbeitung,59.html

Alles weitere per PN.


----------



## ossibiker (21. September 2015)

ick wär och dabei.  hab zwar grad kein waldtaugliches bike . aber biken is immer cool


----------



## LeFritzz (21. September 2015)

Добро пожаловать.
Велосипед я могу одолжить вам также.
У меня есть три из них.
Давайте посмотрим, что будет собраться вместе сейчас.
Пожалуйста отправьте контактов на PN.


----------



## ossibiker (22. September 2015)

DEUTSCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. September 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Добро пожаловать.
> Велосипед я могу одолжить вам также.
> У меня есть три из них.
> Давайте посмотрим, что будет собраться вместе сейчас.
> Пожалуйста отправьте контактов на PN.


А почему ты по-русски пишешь? Во Франконии даже не говорят по-немецки!


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2015)

Nun, ob das, was Franken sprechen, deutsch ist, sei mal dahin gestellt (um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden: Ich bin nicht nur Franke, sondern OBERfranke.)

Ich hatte angenommen, der "Ossibiker" würde das verstehen und hatte es als Spaß gemeint . Ich dachte, er hätte das ja als die "Sprache des großen Bruders" (man kann sich die Familie schließlich nicht aussuchen ) in der Schule gelernt. Leider habe ich den "Fluch der späten Geburt" beim "Ossibiker" übersehen.

Also nun die Übersetzung:
"Willkommen. Ein Fahrrad kann ich Dir leihen. Ich habe drei davon. Schauen wir mal, was zusammenkommt. Sende bitte Kontakt auf PN."

Никто не забыт, ничто не забыто.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. September 2015)

Also ich wäre dann auch dabei, egal ob DIMB- IG oder ein Verein.
Ich könnte noch 2-3 Aktive dazu beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2015)

Ein Verein stellt sehr grundsätzliche formale und rechtliche Anforderungen, außerdem braucht es mindestens sieben Gründungsmitglieder.
Eine IG der DIMB wäre da bestimmt einfacher zu handhaben.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2015)

Ich habe mal eine moderierte Gruppe angelegt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/ig-gruendung-bamberg-fraenkische-schweiz.952/

Wer mitmachen will, soll sich dort eintragen.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. September 2015)

Hat jemand am Samstag (gegen 10) Lust auf eine Tour ?
Entweder wieder die Streitberg Runde, ca. 20km und 700-800hm, eigentlich nur Trails S2.
Alternativ Behringersmühle- Klumpertal mit Abstecher nach Gößweinstein ca. 25km 800-XXXhm, auch fast nur Trails S1-S2, wenn sich jemand im Klumpertal auskennt, können wir da auch noch fahren, sind 2 längere Abfahren dabei, sonst eher bisschen hoch, bisschen runter.

Alles sehr gemütlich, eher abfahrtsorientiert .
Wenn jemand andere Vorschläge hat, bin bei fast allem dabei.

Vorausgesetzt mein Rad ist wieder ganz.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2015)

Vote for Klumpertal!
Wäre dabei.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2015)

Treffpunkt 10:00 in Obertrubach, Parkplatz an der Strasse nach Bärnfels.
N49.69987° E11.34628°
oder vernüftiger: 32 U 669188 5507904.

Route:
Obertrubach - Kirchenbirkig - Klumpertaltreppe - Klumpertal - Bronn - Leienfels - Obertrubach.
25km.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2015)

und der Track dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. September 2015)

Kann ich leider nicht öffnen.
Wie gesagt bin bei allem dabei.
Kannst du mal sagen wie lang und wie viel hm dass wären.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2015)

25km, 500hm, eher weniger.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. September 2015)

Gut, wenn noch kraft da ist können wir ja noch was dran hängen


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2015)

Dann fahren wir von dem Parkplatz rauf nach Bärnfels , dann zum Signalstein , runter zu Oma Eichler  und zurück nach Obertrubach.

Dann sind es nochmal 15km mehr und 300hm mehr. Das reicht dann in jedem Fall.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. September 2015)

Gut, dass könnte ich noch schaffen, wo soll es dann losgehen ?


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2015)

Hatte ich doch geschrieben (siehe oben):
Treffpunkt 10:00 in Obertrubach, Parkplatz an der Strasse nach Bärnfels.
N49.69987° E11.34628°
oder vernüftiger: 32 U 669188 5507904.

Hast Du eigentlich meine Handy-No ? Schick ich Dir per PN.


----------



## Sportback513 (23. September 2015)

Bin auch dabei,wenn mich der Fritz nicht vergisst


----------



## LeFritzz (23. September 2015)

Ich vergesse Dich schon nicht.
Ich hol Dich 9:30 bei Dir ab.


----------



## -Matz- (25. September 2015)

Servus
Wenn der Rücken mitspielt und ich nicht verschlaf, schließ ich mich auch an.


----------



## fÄlix (25. September 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine moderierte Gruppe angelegt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/ig-gruendung-bamberg-fraenkische-schweiz.952/
> 
> Wer mitmachen will, soll sich dort eintragen.



Wie trage ich mich ein? Sehe immer nur dass ich zu nichts berichtigt (zu gebrauchen) bin. 

Eine IG für unsere Region wäre mal ein guter Anfang. So wie aussieht hat nur keiner Lust sich zu organisieren und zu irgendwas zu verpflichten oder Verantwortung zu übernehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (25. September 2015)

So, jetzt.
Eintragen können nur die Moderatoren der Gruppe - TeamAki und ich derzeit.
Denen eine Anfrage schicken...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (25. September 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Samstag (gegen 10) Lust auf eine Tour ?
> Entweder wieder die Streitberg Runde, ca. 20km und 700-800hm, eigentlich nur Trails S2.
> Alternativ Behringersmühle- Klumpertal mit Abstecher nach Gößweinstein ca. 25km 800-XXXhm, auch fast nur Trails S1-S2, wenn sich jemand im Klumpertal auskennt, können wir da auch noch fahren, sind 2 längere Abfahren dabei, sonst eher bisschen hoch, bisschen runter.
> 
> ...




So mein Rad ist wieder Fit.

Bis Morgen


----------



## LeFritzz (26. September 2015)

Schee woas.
Die Daten nochmal: 42,5km, 786hm.
Danke an alle, die dabei waren!


----------



## Deleted 235477 (26. September 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Schee woas.
> Die Daten nochmal: 42,5km, 786hm.
> Danke an alle, die dabei waren!



 Sowas mach ich Normalerweise in 5,std nicht in 3:20std. 
Ich komm nur noch mit E-bike .


----------



## zichl (26. September 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Sowas mach ich Normalerweise in 5,std nicht in 3:20std.
> Ich komm nur noch mit E-bike .


5? Ich brauch dafür 7 Std


----------



## Sportback513 (26. September 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Sowas mach ich Normalerweise in 5,std nicht in 3:20std.
> Ich komm nur noch mit E-bike .



Hol dir halt ein EGO-KIT 


PS: Du hast noch was verpasst,die Schnitzel waren echt gut,
danke nochmal @DaFriiitz


----------



## LeFritzz (27. September 2015)

Reine Fahrzeit war doch nicht 3:20h, sondern 3:01h.


----------



## -Matz- (27. September 2015)

Ja, schee wars. ☺

@TeamAki

Sieh's als gutes Konditionstraining an!


----------



## LeFritzz (27. September 2015)

Der Track dazu: http://www.ef-hotz.de/MTB-Touren/20150926_Klumpertal_und_Signalstein/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (27. September 2015)

Kurze Frage dazu: Für welchen Weg/Trail seid ihr zum Klumpertal mit dem Uhrzeigersinn gefahren?
So auf die Schnelle wäre ich persönlich eher andersrum (sieht nach viel Schotterwegen aus?), um den Jägersteig mitnehmen zu können, habe aber von der Gegend kaum eine Ahnung


----------



## LeFritzz (27. September 2015)

Parkplatz Obertrubach (etwa da wo sich der Track überkreuzt) im Uhrzeigersinn Richtung Klumpertal.
Ab Bronn bis Leienfels leider sehr viel Schotter.
Zurück bis zur Überkreuzung des Tracks, ab da gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
Aber lade Dir doch den GPX, da ist die Richtung mit drin.
http://www.ef-hotz.de/MTB-Touren/20150926_Klumpertal_und_Signalstein/Klumpertal_Signalstein


----------



## scratch_a (27. September 2015)

Ich habe mir den Track ja geladen und angeschaut. Deswegen die Frage, warum ihr nicht den Jägersteig mitgenommen habt


----------



## LeFritzz (27. September 2015)

Weil wir von der Treppe schon genug hatten?


----------



## -Matz- (30. September 2015)

Wie schauts dieses Wochenende mit ner Tour aus?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. September 2015)

Ich komm gerade von der kleinen Streitbergrunde und es war einfach nur geil.
Also Samstag Streitberg (wenn ich nicht krank werde).
Ich würde aber erst spät, gegen 12.00 Uhr los, wegen dem Nebel.



Ist wie gesagt purer Trail Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (30. September 2015)

Nun, ich muss am Samstag eine Tour im Fichtelgebirge führen.
Samstag 9:00 Bullheadhouse (Warmeinsteinach-Fleckl, Ochsenkopfhaus) Treffpunkt.
Wer will, kann gerne dabei sein.


----------



## -Matz- (1. Oktober 2015)

@Fritz
Hört sich zwar gut an, aber ist mir etwas zu früh. 

@TeamAki 
Wo fährsten da los? 
Vielleicht fahr ich vorher von Pretzfeld nach Streitberg (Hangkante).


----------



## Deleted 235477 (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich starte am Parkplatz links nach Streitberg Richtung Potti.
Hier geht’s los 49.813677, 11.234267.

Bin aber nicht richtig fit, wird sehr entspannt.


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Oktober 2015)

So hoch droben? N49,81352 denke ich eher.
Koordinaten gibt man aber so an: 32 U 660828 5520292.

@Matz: Matterhornparke.
Viel Spaß euch beiden!


----------



## -Matz- (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich, evtl wir, kommen dann von der Neideck rüber. 12Uhr müsste klappen.

Danke Fritz, dir auch viel Spaß!


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Oktober 2015)

Danke Matz.
Den Spaß hatten wir im Übermaße.
Fleckl-Bocksgraben-Fichtelberg-Fichtelsee-Wei0mainfelsen-Goetheweg-Ochsenkpüf-Weismainfelsen-Quellweg-Karches-Schneeberg-Seehaus.
Das sind Trails ohne Ende, sehr verblockt (Granit), viel S2 auch.
Allerdings, Fabian, auch 40km und 1080hm.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (3. Oktober 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Danke Matz.
> Den Spaß hatten wir im Übermaße.
> Fleckl-Bocksgraben-Fichtelberg-Fichtelsee-Wei0mainfelsen-Goetheweg-Ochsenkpüf-Weismainfelsen-Quellweg-Karches-Schneeberg-Seehaus.
> Das sind Trails ohne Ende, sehr verblockt (Granit), viel S2 auch.
> Allerdings, Fabian, auch 40km und 1080hm.


So eine ähnliche Tour habe ich am Oko auch schon gemacht, sogar mit 1200HM (1 mal Lift) in 5-6 Stunden aber.

Bei uns war es auch gut, nur leider 150 Feiertagswanderer


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Oktober 2015)

Die Wanderer hatten wir auch.
Springen aber nach laut Anrufen sofort schnell zur Seite, wenn sie das MTB herunterflowen sehen - zumindest im Fichtelgebirge ist das wohl so....


----------



## Sportback513 (7. Oktober 2015)

So,nachdem Fabian schon Interesse bekundet hat,würde 
ich für Samstag ne Kanzelrunde vorschlagen.
Wären ca. 25Km und 700-800hm.
Trails hauptsächlich S1 aber dafür schön flowig.
Bei der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel...


----------



## rebirth (7. Oktober 2015)

Kanzel? Mit "rampage" abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde auch mitkommen...wan und wo Treffpunkt?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab für Samstag schon vor einiger zeit ein Tour mit Freunden geplant.
Und Sonntag werde ich mich in Osternohe vergnügen, wen einer Lust hat mit zu kommen ,gibt auch einfach Trails.


Bei der nächsten Tour bin ich wieder dabei.
Gefühlt hat mich die Ausdauer Tour echt fitter gemacht


----------



## Sportback513 (8. Oktober 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kanzel? Mit "rampage" abfahrt?



Gib mir mal nen Tipp welche Abfahrt du damit meinst...

@TeamAki 
Dann bring halt deine Freunde mit,so kannst du zwei Fliegen
mit einer Klappe schlagen

Uhrzeit hätte ich gesagt 10:00 Uhr.
Treffpunkt Wanderparkplatz zwischen Weilersbach und Rettern (49.751242, 11.106103).


----------



## Deleted 235477 (8. Oktober 2015)

@*Sportback513*
Glaub nicht dass ich da jemand davon überzeug 43km in 3 Stunden zu machen.
Wir machen da weiter wo wir letzten Samstag aufgehört haben.

Dass nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## -Matz- (9. Oktober 2015)

Hab leider keine Zeit. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Oktober 2015)

Können wir den Treffpunkt auf 11:00 schieben?


----------



## Sportback513 (9. Oktober 2015)

Ok,ich glaub dann verschieben wir die Tour lieber
auf ein anderes mal.
Es kommen sicher noch ein paar schöne Wochenenden.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Oktober 2015)

OK.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Oktober 2015)

الحمد لله‎ !

Al ham dul'Allah! Das neue Bike ist da!

Und wird eingeweiht am 17.10.2015 am Hetzles und am Teufelstisch.

Treffpunkt 10:00 Bergweg in Hetzles, dort wo die letzten Häuser bergaufwärts Richtung Flugplatz Hetzles stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (12. Oktober 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> الحمد لله‎ !
> 
> Al ham dul'Allah! Das neue Bike ist da!
> 
> ...




Super, dann kannst es ja jetzt krachen lassen -
Ich bin dabei, wen Wetter und Gesundheit mit machen.

Hast noch paar Informationen zu Tour HM,KM, Trails.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Oktober 2015)

800hm
ca. 35km
Trail hier:
http://www.ef-hotz.de/MTB-Touren/20141101_20150711_Hetzles/


----------



## rebirth (12. Oktober 2015)

Was wurds denn?


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Oktober 2015)

das.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Oktober 2015)

Samstag ist das Wetter nicht so toll.
Daher Verlegung auf Sonntag, 8.10.


----------



## rebirth (17. Oktober 2015)

8.10.2016?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (18. Oktober 2015)

Ja. 2017.
Sorry, war Tippfehler.


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (28. Oktober 2015)

Fährt zufällig am Freitag Vormittag/Mittag rum jemand?


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre am Samstag am Hetzles und Teufelstisch.

http://www.ef-hotz.de/MTB-Touren/20141101_20150711_Hetzles/

Treffpunkt 12:00 Hetzles, Bergweg bei den letzten Häusern.

800hm 30km 3h


----------



## suoixon (29. Oktober 2015)

klingt gut, aber ginge auch früher? wollte gegen 14 uhr wieder zuhause sein


----------



## LeFritzz (29. Oktober 2015)

Leider nicht, weil das nicht allein von mir abhängt.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (30. Oktober 2015)

In 2-3 Wochen sind dann die Parks alle dicht, dann komm ich mal wieder auf Tour mit.

Ich bin Samstag in ono, und hab eventuell noch ein Platz Frei.


----------



## suoixon (31. Oktober 2015)

Werde auch hetzles runde fahren, aber bereits gegen 10:30 starten!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFritzz (6. November 2015)

Geht morgen was ?
Irgendwo Fränk. Schweiz oder auch Fichtelgebirge?


----------



## LeFritzz (6. November 2015)

Sonntag werde ich Kanzel fahren.
Ist da wer dabei?


----------



## zichl (6. November 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Sonntag werde ich Kanzel fahren.
> Ist da wer dabei?


Kanzel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (6. November 2015)

Retterner Kanzel.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (6. November 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Retterner Kanzel.


Ich komme vielleicht mit.
Wie lange, wann geht los, wie viel Trail Anteil.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. November 2015)

Kanzel ist keine Tour sondern Trails runter und halt wieder rauf solange die Kraft reicht.
Wann weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## -Matz- (7. November 2015)

Servus Fritz, um wieviel Uhr fährst du denn? Vielleicht kann ich mich dann spontan anschließen, wenn ich "frei" bekomm.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. November 2015)

11:00 am Kellerbergparkplatz?
Passt Dir das ?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. November 2015)

Sorry bin raus.


----------



## LeFritzz (7. November 2015)

Wieso?
Sieht doch aus nach "VOLL DRIN" - in der Werkstatt.

Grüsse nach "Iglsfeld"...LOL


----------



## -Matz- (7. November 2015)

Ok, 11Uhr. Bis Morgen


----------



## rebirth (7. November 2015)

Sieht irgendwie nach "sprung versaut" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (7. November 2015)

Bassd.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (7. November 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nach "sprung versaut" aus.


Bin in OnO vom Startturm geflutscht.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (4. Dezember 2015)

So Freunde ich bin wieder einigermaßen fit.



Ich würde am Samstag so um 12Uhr eine kleine Tour von Gößweinstein nach Pottenstein Starten.
Sind ca. 20-25km und 600hm.
Die Tour ist Fahrtechnisch bei den nassen Wetter recht anspruchsvoll, 3 Lange Abfahrten, einen davon mit Treppen und leichten Spitzkehren.


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Dezember 2015)

кто не успел тот опоздал...wer zu spät kommt....

Ich habe leider schon seit einiger Zeit eine Tour am Sonntag ausgemacht.

Hört sich hoch interessant an, was Du da fahren willst.
Schickst Du mir den Track mal?

Grüße,

Fritz


----------



## LeFritzz (10. April 2016)

Also: 16./17.4. wird mein letztes Skitouren-WE.

Danach (23/24) würde ich mich über Mitfahrer in der Fränkischen freuen.


----------



## Zerzal (13. April 2016)

So, ich klink mich da mal ein

Werde so ab dem 25.4 n'paar Tage in der nähe von Bamberg/ Burgebrach verbringen.
Überlege mein Bike mit zunehmen.
Bin aus der Schweiz, hab also keinen Plan was da, auser Forststrassen so geht.

Gibt es da cool Trails die man rocken kann? Eventuel Leute die mal bock auf eine spassige Runde haben?
Oder mir n paar Tip's geben können wo ich ne coole Runde fahren kann.

Profil:
Fahrer Fitness eher mau. 
Gemütlich und entspant hoch und spassig schnell wieder runter.
Bike is n 160er Stereo, eher Abfahrt lastiger....


Grüsse euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (13. April 2016)

Leider kann ich unter der Woche gar nicht. Aber bei uns darfst du alles fahren was auch nur im entferntesten nach einem Weg aussieht. Und im Steigerwald hast du echt viel Auswahl und wirst sicher einiges finden was Spaß macht. Wenn du mit dem Auto da bist lohnt auch eine Ausfahrt Richtung Zeil, Sand etc. Da gibts einiges zu erfahren.


----------



## Zerzal (13. April 2016)

Super dank dir schon mal..... Vermutlich bin ich nur unter der Woche dort. Also MO-FR steht noch nocht genau fest. 
Klingt alls müsste man sich mal die Strava Segmente der Ecke anschauen. 
Werde mir auch noch die OpenMTBmap der Gegend Laden. 

Steigerwald ist mir nicht unbekannt allerdings nur zu Fuss und vor gut 10-15Jahren 

Auto hab ich mit, irgendwie muss ich ja die ganze Bike Sachen da hin schaffen 
Wenn ich natürlich dann nicht mehr ewig weit fahren muss wäre schon toll....


----------



## LeFritzz (14. April 2016)

Wo genau bist Du ab 25.?
Burgebrach?


----------



## Zerzal (14. April 2016)

Ja ab 24/25 ist noch nicht ganz klar. Unterkunft ist gerade in abklärung. Besuchen Verwandte in Lisberg. 



Hab was von nem Schlangenweg gelesen im Steigerwald. 
Stafelberg kenne ich auch noch. Ka ob man da Biken kann ?


----------



## moe92 (14. April 2016)

Die Gegend um Staffelstein ist meiner Meinung nach extrem gut geeignet (komme aus der Nähe), Staffelberg und Umgebung allerdings auf keinen Fall am Wochenende.


----------



## static (15. April 2016)

Ist das hier schon bekannt?
Absichtliche Fallen für Biker
Fiese Falle für Fahrradfahrer im Kemmerner Wald


----------



## LeFritzz (29. April 2016)

Ich fahre morgen ab 9:00 Pottenstein-Pegnitz.
Will wer mit?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (29. April 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen ab 9:00 Pottenstein-Pegnitz.
> Will wer mit?


Würdest du auch um 10 losgehen? Dann wäre ich dabei! (wenn wir nicht wieder versuchen, die Tour in 3 Stunden zu schaffen )


----------



## suoixon (29. April 2016)

Ich bin sie schon in 2:10 gefahren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFritzz (29. April 2016)

Geht nicht .... bin schon fest mit Wolfgang verabredet. Und der kann nicht später. Schaffst Du es nicht um 9:00 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (29. April 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Geht nicht .... bin schon fest mit Wolfgang verabredet. Und der kann nicht später. Schaffst Du es nicht um 9:00 ?



Ich werde es versuchen. Wo soll es losgehen. 
Wenn ich bis kurz nach 9.00uhr nicht da bin geht einfach los.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. April 2016)

Pottenstein - Mariental, Kreuzung Fronfeste / Oberes Püttlachtal.
Du fährst in Pottenstein Richtung Hohenmirsberg oder Hummeltal.
Links ist dann ein Lebensmittelmarkt (NORMA), rechts ein Wanderparkplatz.

Wir warten bis 9:15....

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.ef-hotz.de/MTB-Touren/20150604_Pottenstein_Pegnitz_revisited/


----------



## LeFritzz (7. Mai 2016)

*Тур день победы* morgen am Hetzles.
Start 10:30.


----------



## zymnokxx (11. Mai 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Pottenstein - Mariental, Kreuzung Fronfeste / Oberes Püttlachtal.
> Du fährst in Pottenstein Richtung Hohenmirsberg oder Hummeltal.
> Links ist dann ein Lebensmittelmarkt (NORMA), rechts ein Wanderparkplatz.
> 
> ...



Bin übers WE zu Besuch in Pottenstein. Die Tour sieht ganz nett aus. Wieviel ist davon Trail?! Welche Touren bis ca. 1000Hm mit möglichst viel Trail könnt ihr sonst so empfehlen. Ich war leider bislang noch nicht in der Gegend zum Biken. Danke für Tipps.


----------



## zichl (11. Mai 2016)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Bin übers WE zu Besuch in Pottenstein. Die Tour sieht ganz nett aus. Wieviel ist davon Trail?! Welche Touren bis ca. 1000Hm mit möglichst viel Trail könnt ihr sonst so empfehlen. Ich war leider bislang noch nicht in der Gegend zum Biken. Danke für Tipps.


Trail ist davon mehr als genug. Wieviel genau kann ich aber nicht sagen. Die Tour lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. Mai 2016)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Bin übers WE zu Besuch in Pottenstein. Die Tour sieht ganz nett aus. Wieviel ist davon Trail?! Welche Touren bis ca. 1000Hm mit möglichst viel Trail könnt ihr sonst so empfehlen. Ich war leider bislang noch nicht in der Gegend zum Biken. Danke für Tipps.


Ich würde sogar mit Dir die Tour fahren....sag wann....


----------



## zymnokxx (12. Mai 2016)

Ja sehr gerne! Ich komme mit meiner Freundin. Wir sind aber nicht die schnellsten und wollen auch die Natur genießen. Rundenrekord wirst Du nicht mit uns brechen können. Denke wir könnten 14:00 am Samstag in Pottenstein sein. Gibts einen guten Treffpunkt mit Parkplatz?


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Mai 2016)

OK, Sa. 14:00 am Parkplatz Eingang Püttlachtal, gegenüber vom NORMA Markt.
Das ist an der Strasse, die von der B470 Richtung Bayreuth ausgeschildert sit.


----------



## zymnokxx (12. Mai 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> OK, Sa. 14:00 am Parkplatz Eingang Püttlachtal, gegenüber vom NORMA Markt.
> Das ist an der Strasse, die von der B470 Richtung Bayreuth ausgeschildert sit.


Sehr schön....passt.
Wer will noch mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (12. Mai 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> OK, Sa. 14:00 am Parkplatz Eingang Püttlachtal, gegenüber vom NORMA Markt.
> Das ist an der Strasse, die von der B470 Richtung Bayreuth ausgeschildert sit.


Sorry ich nochmal: ginge auch schon 13:00?! Wäre besser....


----------



## LeFritzz (13. Mai 2016)

Gerne; finde ich auch besser.
Ist der Treffpunkt klar?


----------



## zymnokxx (13. Mai 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Gerne; finde ich auch besser.
> Ist der Treffpunkt klar?


danke dir! Ja hab die Norma auf der Karte gefunden... Dann bis morgen!


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Mai 2016)

Schee woas!


----------



## Sportback513 (8. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand Lust morgen um 10:00 Uhr ab
Wanderparkplatz zwischen Weilersbach und Rettern 49.751227, 11.106212 ne Runde zu drehen?
Kanzel hoch,Trail runter nach Kauernhofen,von da nach Gunzendorf(4km Asphalt),Trail runter nach
Wernsdorf,hoch zur Friesener Warte,Trail nach Ketschendorf,zurück nach Kauernhofen,Kanzel hoch und
noch nen Trail runter
Geschätzt 1000HM/40Km.
Alles gut fahrbar,schön flowig bis S2.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juli 2016)

Heute hab ich schon was anderes.
Wennst auf morgen verschiebst, gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportback513 (9. Juli 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Heute hab ich schon was anderes.
> Wennst auf morgen verschiebst, gerne.



Morgen ist schon ein Familienausflug geplant.
Wenn ich den verschiebe,gibt es Ärger

Dann halt ein anderes mal,Matz hat auch keine Zeit...


----------



## MsPurple (26. Oktober 2017)

Also Kinder... Lebt hier noch wer? Titel is ja Bamberg.. DA sich das meiste nur noch in Whatsapp Gruppen abspielt, ists weng schwer, fremde Biker zu kontaktieren.. Würde mich über n paar lokale Biker in und um Ba freuen. Gemeinsame feierabendausfahrten udn sowas... Gerne auch mal wegfahren. Winterbiken is eh klar  meldet euch doch mal, ihr Bamberger, ich weiß ihr seid da draußen.. aheb erst letzte Woche einen Herren auf dem Hauptsmoortrail gejagt ^^ :-D


----------



## LeFritzz (27. Oktober 2017)

Die Frage "lebt Ihr noch" ist sicher berechtigt an die "Bambercher".
Nach Heinrich Böll ("Ansichten eines Clowns") ist es ja im Hinblick auf die Gesundheit nicht so ganz unbedenklich, soviel katholische Luft zu atmen.

Ansonsten:
Poste doch einfach hier, wenn Du fahren willst.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Oktober 2017)

... und ob und wieviel Mitfahrgelegenheiten Du von Nürnberg aus anbietest.
Aber dieses WE ist ja schlechtes Wetter, und ich nicht da.


----------



## DanW83 (25. Mai 2018)

Servus! Ich hätte auch Interesse mal eine Tour rund um Bamberg zu strampeln


----------



## rebirth (25. Mai 2018)

woher kommst du denn? bist du generell mobil?


----------



## DanW83 (25. Mai 2018)

ich komme aus der Nähe von Coburg. Bike aufn Heckträger und schon bin ich mobil.


----------



## rebirth (25. Mai 2018)

ah allright. Hier gibts eigentlich nur ein richtig interessantes gebiet. is eher kompakt und technischerer natur.
der rest rund um bbg is eher so cc zeug.


----------



## DanW83 (25. Mai 2018)

Ah ok. Wo fährst du sonst so?


----------



## gzero (4. Juli 2018)

Ener der Kemmerer Keller errichtet gerade Schranken, damit die Radfahrer gezwungen werden abzusteigen. Seh ich ja ein, kann man drüber streiten. Allerdings kam jemand auf mich zu und lachte hämisch..mit den Kommentar "Ihr seid alle selber schuld". Gott Sei dank gibt es genug Keller bei denen man als Fahrradfahrer willkommen ist--brauvh ich kein 2 mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (4. Juli 2018)

gzero schrieb:


> Ener der Kemmerer Keller errichtet gerade Schranken, damit die Radfahrer gezwungen werden abzusteigen. Seh ich ja ein, kann man drüber streiten. Allerdings kam jemand auf mich zu und lachte hämisch..mit den Kommentar "Ihr seid alle selber schuld". Gott Sei dank gibt es genug Keller bei denen man als Fahrradfahrer willkommen ist--brauvh ich kein 2 mal


Bei dem was da im Wald getrieben wird dürft ihr froh sein dass dort noch keine Schranken stehen. Aber ich denke dass man solche Menschen tatsächlich einfach ignorieren muss und eben da einkehrt wo man willkommen ist.


----------



## Bergd (25. Juli 2018)

gzero schrieb:


> Ener der Kemmerer Keller errichtet gerade Schranken, damit die Radfahrer gezwungen werden abzusteigen. Seh ich ja ein, kann man drüber streiten. Allerdings kam jemand auf mich zu und lachte hämisch..mit den Kommentar "Ihr seid alle selber schuld". Gott Sei dank gibt es genug Keller bei denen man als Fahrradfahrer willkommen ist--brauvh ich kein 2 mal



Wird hier von der Schranke kurz vor Baunach geredet? Ich bin den Weg am Keller vorbei im Mai gefahren, da hab ich aber nur die eine Schranke bei Baunach bemerkt.


----------



## edelstoff (26. Juli 2018)

Nein, die Absperrung ist direkt an einem Keller seit kurzem. Aber halte ich auch für sinnvoll, da ich dort schon einige den Hang "runterspringen" sah. Wo Menschen unterwegs sind und oft auch kleine Kinder langt ja wohl Schrittgeschwindigkeit. mfg


----------



## edelstoff (26. Juli 2018)

Doppelpost, Sorry


----------



## bastifuntasti (30. November 2018)

Servus aus dem Hirschaider Raum ;-) suche fürs nächste Jahr etwas Anschluss, da ich mir dieses Jahr endlich ein Fully gekauft habe und zusätzlich das Ziel einer Alpenüberquerung gesetzt habe.

Bin aktuell immer so zwischen 30-35 km unterwegs gerne auch gut höhen meter und zum Abschluss ein paar Trails muss jetzt nicht nur auf Trails fokusiert sein, da ich ehr Neuling bin. Freue mich über Anschluss!


----------



## zichl (30. November 2018)

bastifuntasti schrieb:


> Servus aus dem Hirschaider Raum ;-) suche fürs nächste Jahr etwas Anschluss, da ich mir dieses Jahr endlich ein Fully gekauft habe und zusätzlich das Ziel einer Alpenüberquerung gesetzt habe.
> 
> Bin aktuell immer so zwischen 30-35 km unterwegs gerne auch gut höhen meter und zum Abschluss ein paar Trails muss jetzt nicht nur auf Trails fokusiert sein, da ich ehr Neuling bin. Freue mich über Anschluss!


Der Radladen in Bamberg macht Mittwoch glaub ich, zumindest im Sommer, immer so Ausfahrten  Da findest sicher immer Leute


----------

